# IUI Girls TTC Part 215



## nickym

Happy Chatting Ladies

Sending    and    to you all 

xx


----------



## nickym

Just carrying forward from previous thread

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct

xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Oh...we have been moved! LOL


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just want to send lots sticky vibes to everyone on the 2ww      , wishing you all the best      

Beanie xx


----------



## Astral

Hi Vicky and welcome! I am new here too    first IUI next week. I've added you to the list.

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.....................First IUI Oct at Lister

AFM: We swapped Puregon cartridges last night, but still had 5 doses to do including that one, but theres only 300ml in them! I've called the clinic for more, so I hope we can get some more. Also, later today we have our first IVF consult, for 2 hours! We have signed all the forms and printed off a list of quesions. I dread the thought of IVF and hope to get another IUI in before, but as they need to do the EC by Feb at the latest (as I am 40 in March) I'm not sure if that would be possible as they want you to rest ovaries before IVF. If only they would let me do a natural IUI cycle ! Grr.


----------



## beannebee

Hi Vicky! - I'm new too.  Hope your treatment (or waiting for IUI cycle) is going well.  Welcome to FF.

Beanie - thanks for   !!! Needing it, can't believe its only been 2 days into 2ww, feels like 2w already!

   to everyone.

B x


----------



## TQ

Prickly - thanks for the heads up about Asda - was thinking about asking them for prices but now definitely will!  They are great!

Younggale - only one more day to OTD - hope you haven't been testing early - especially after Bethany's lecture    

Jooley and Gibs - an exciting weekend for you too.  Lots of luck to all three of you - would be lovely to have some BFP news     

welcome to the thread Vicki - look forward to getting to know you.

AFM:  think AF is on her way so can hopefully get going again.  Not heard from the clinic in response to my letter so not impressed there, but I guess as I'm still giving them my money, what do they really care?!  Decided to stick with a natural cycle this month with trigger and progesterone to see how it goes and if no success will ask for stimming help next month.  Lots going on at work at the moment and it's also my sister's 30th birthday in a couple of weeks so got to plan stuff for that, so fairly busy which is helping keep my mind off it.  Thankfully - it's so easy for it to become an obsession - but a weird one you can't talk to anyone about!!  

Hope all you ladies are well and keeping the PMA up.

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................Cycling Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.....................First IUI Oct at Lister


----------



## Astral

Hey TQ - Well, I bet they will take time to respond as you have critiscised their judgement (and rightly so!) so legally, I bet they will need to triple check their answer ? 

That sounds a good plan to move straight to another tx.. so for a natural IUI - you get AF naturally, you dont take Buserilin or Puregon, but naturally grow one leading follicle (?) which they then give you a HcG trigger shot to release (but you have to do ov sticks to make sure you dont ov before hand??) and then they just baste you? Sounds perfect to me! How did you get this then, just because you are paying and can opt for it, rather than get funnelled NHS stylee? And are the odds of success lower with natural IUI? (as there is only one egg presumably)


----------



## VenusInFurs

Ooooh new home!!

Afternoon girls. 

Prickly: That's a huge cost difference!!  The info isn't relevant for me while I'm NHS funded but thanks for sharing - I'll know where to go if I need an extra cycle of IUI after my funded ones.

Vicki:  Welcome to the board!   

TQ:  Good luck with your natural cycle.  My friend with the BFP from the LGBT boards had a natural cycle as she didn't get on with the medicated ones.  I hope you have another BFP to report soon!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM:  Nothing to report - just waiting for my follow up scan tomoz and hope that the follies have grown!

Emma


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Astral - I am doing natural IUI (I think I mentioned on another thread) - and yes, success rates are lower as there is only one egg.  I ended up not even having a trigger shot as I ovulated before then - but my basting was more than 48 hours post LH surge as the clinic is closed at the weekend, so I don't hold out much hope this month (sorry, ladies, you have all heard me moan about this before...  )  At least with a trigger, you have a bit more control over the timing...  

I have ridiculously low AMH so a good justification to do natural cycle (I just wouldn't respond to stims) - but, Astral, if your AMH is ok, I suspect it would be harder to persuade a clinic to go natural cycle as it likely to adversely affect their stats.

Vicky - welcome.  There are lots of lovely ladies on here to give you support.

I have re-pasted our list below.  Being marginal OCD in some ways (not that you would know if you look at the clutter in my house   ), I have moved Tahiti down slightly in the list so that the OTDs are in chronological order.  Tahiti - hope that's ok!  I see we are coming up to several OTDs in the next few days - lots of luck to everyone about to test   

B xx

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................Cycling Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.....................First IUI Oct at Lister


----------



## VenusInFurs

Bethany:  I have that mild OCD thing too!  Do you have to make sure that all the notes in your purse are facing the same way?   

Emma


----------



## shell4roy

no wonder I couldnt reply to last thread as it was full lol.

I just have a quick question............

I took Clomid for 5 days a few weeks ago which actually stopped me producing any follicles which in effect halted my 3rd iui. Since then I have been having really bad hot flushes day & night. Is this normal because it is starting to really aggravate me lol?

Thanks for your help.

Shell x


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone - loads of OTDs coming up...got to be a BFP in there somewhere...it seems to be ages since we had one. Everything crossed for you all. Daizymay


----------



## VenusInFurs

Daizymay:  What will happen with your tx now?  Will you be able to start again next cycle?  Such a shame it all happened over bank holiday.


----------



## Clairey2608

New home   

Wanted to send lots of luck and    for those testing in the next few days, everything crossed for some lovely BFPs!!

  everyone, welcome newbies, this place is fab, enjoy the new home xxxx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi Venus. Thanks for asking. Was glad to see you back (have been lurking a lot myself) - was a wee bit worried bout you back there!
It's all a bit pants for me at the mo. Have spoken with clinic and due to my low AMH they have suggested moving onto IVF. I've just heard that I'm finally top of the list - letter enroute - but even so treatment is not likely to start til January. So not sure what i'm doing at the mo...I guess I could still do my last IUI cycle at the end of this month if the wait is that long. Need to speak to DH tonight. He's raging and wants to go private. in reality, I guess it would be Jan by the time I'd be seen privately (anyone know? - we'd go to CRMW Swansea).
Dead blue with it all at the mo... feeling really lost.
Go do it for us welshbirds Venus!
Daizymay


----------



## VenusInFurs

Daizymay:  Well that's kinda good news and bad news all at once!  January is a bit of a long way off, especially when you were expecting tx in August.  I think it would be a good idea to have your last IUI as long as you can still go for the IVF in Jan as well.  You could ring the private clinic for a chat to ask them when they'd be able to fit you in for actual tx (not just when you can get a consultation).  And if it didn't work out you'd still have your funded IVF lined up.  It's a big decision to make - especially when you think how long you've been waiting and the costs it will incur.  I hope you and DH can have a good chat about it and decide on the best option.  If the IUI won't affect your go at IVF I'd still have the IUI while you're waiting.  

I've been good for the last couple of weeks - well since spending the bank hol at the caravan.  I was suffering a bit with my depression and anxiety but I'm ok now.  It wasn't really related to tx but I think the fertility drugs triggered it.  I was on antidepressants for years and was doing really well but I had to come off everything for tx.  So I was expecting to go a bit loopy - it just happened a few months later than expected!!  But no need to worry about me....I'm taking it all in my stride and I'm completely ok now!  

Let us know what you decide with tx.  I hope it all works out in the end!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

I'm with you Daizymay - its all a bit naff with the NHS!! Boo Hiiss  
have had the worst day ever at my local NHS hosp gynae appt today...don't want to bore people with the story, basically I have updated my diary link below for the details....but this journey we are all taking is bloody hard enough without the medic profession making it worse!!


----------



## Bethany915

Venus - No, I don't do the OCD thing with banknotes!    Mine is more to do with the written word - I hate to see spelling mistakes or formatting out of alignment.

DaizyMay - I don't understand your clinic's reasoning for moving you to IVF.  Low AMH would suggest you wouldn't respond very well to stims, in which case natural cycle IUI would be better than IVF.  But your AMH is not that low anyway!  (I conceived my DS naturally with an AMH of 2.7.)  Still, irrespective of all that, I guess if the NHS are offering you free IVF, you may as well take it.  Sounds a good idea to squeeze in another IUI beforehand if you can.

Prickly - sorry to hear of your frustrating day.  Hope you can have a nice relaxing evening  .

Good luck to the imminent testers  

B xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hey Venus...think tx probably got more to do with ya low mood and anxiety than you realise - i'm a wreck! I get real shakes at the littlest challenge...like going to the inlaws for tea tonight-what a mare...and i'm sooooo weepy!!!! Will consider your suggestion to call clinic.
Bethany...I typed a long query to you earlier about natural iui then deleted it. What's the reasoning why you'd go for natural, apart from the obvious (single ladies/donor iui). Am I missing something? There's nothing wrong with DH - just my low AMH/high FSH. Is it something i should be considering? Really good to hear you concieved with AMH at 2.7! Hope is back again!
With you Prickly - I get so frustrated with the NHS....but mustn't forget how in debt i'd be without them tho!
Fingers crossed to Younggale / Jooley / Gibs / MinaMoo / PricklyHedgehog / Wilpin / Bethany / Beannebee / Clairey & Tahiti. Hi everyone else.


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Daizymay

Natural IUI - well, that's one of my two fertility hobby horses so I'll apologise in advance if I ramble on!  (My other hobby horse is clinic weekend opening hours - or lack thereof   ).  When it comes to whether natural IUI might be worth it for you, I think it depends what you think your "problem" is.  When I started this journey, although I knew that my AMH is low, that is not stopping me from ovulating and my personal theory is that my main problem is my CM.  Before I got pregnant with LO, I used to have lots of CM around the middle of the month, now I hardly get any.  And without "friendly" CM, the sperm won't survive.  That in itself is only a reason to do IUI, not natural vs medicated.  But I guess I had three reasons for doing natural:

1) I wanted something as close to natural conception as possible whilst getting around the mucus problem - I guess my thinking behind this was that LO was conceived naturally 3 years ago with the same KD - ok, we are both a bit older now, my AMH is even lower, his sperm is not quite so good - even so, I like to think we only need the lightest of helping hands (but I may be wildly over-optimistic in thinking that   )

2) My AMH is now extremely low (0.4) so chances are I would not respond to stims anyway - so in my case, there's no point injecting myself with x,y and z (and paying for them all too!) only to find that I still only have one follicle on ovulation day

3) Some consultants believe that natural cycle is better for "older eggs" as there is some evidence to suggest they are more fragile and don't take too kindly to being bombarded with drugs

I know the last one is a bit controversial and I know most people on here do medicated IUI (and I'm not suggesting everyone should switch) - but just something worth considering.

On the downside, success rates for natural cycle are not so good (not surprising since you only have one egg) - so if for anyone with reasonable AMH and a bit younger, fair enough to go with medicated.  

Now in your case, your AMH is low but not THAT low - so you may or may not respond to stims.  You will know that already if you have already had several cycles of medicated IUI?  If you do respond to stims, you might want to continue with the medicated.  On the other hand, you would be classed as having "older eggs" - but then only some consultants go along with the theory I mentioned (I choose to believe it because it supports what I would be doing anyway   ).

So hard to say if it's worth a go in your case.  As I said before, if the NHS is offering you a free IVF, I'm sure it would be worth taking it.  But if you are trying another IUI before then, maybe consider trying natural cycle?  The only other thing to bear in mind is that some clinics refuse to do natural cycle IUI (as success rates are not so good, they think it will affect their stats) - I know Astral is having problems finding a clinic that will do it.

Good luck with it, whatever you decide!

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Just thought of another reason why I wanted natural cycle IUI - thought I should add it for completeness (Venus - probably another example of my mild OCD   )

4) I am keen to avoid anything that will increase my risk of multiples.  As I am on my own (and with an LO already) I think twins would be a real struggle for me, logistically and financially.  DaizyMay - since you have a DH, I'm guessing that probably wouldn't be too much of a concern for you?

As an aside, I love all this fact finding and number crunching, and then passing the info on to others!  It would be great to have a job talking to people about fertility tx options.  Maybe I'm just in that "new girl" phase and all enthusiastic to find out everything I can   .

B xx


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all doing ok? It is lovely to see some old faces and some new ones, it has not been long since I have been on here but in just over a week it is all change, so please bare with me while I catch up on everyone.


Thanks for everyone's good luck wishes for this weekend.


Good luck to younggale, gibs, minamoo and pricklyhedgehog just a few more days left ladies.


I am feeling really postive this time, although the 2ww has been torture and I am wishing my life away, I have avoided coming on here as much during the 2ww as I have been trying to put it to the back of my so apologies for my absence.


No feelings at, don't even feel like AF due, so will just need to hold off, but only 3 more sleeps including tonight until i find out...... but so determined not to test early, not even a day.


I hope everyone is doing well, and once I have caught up with you all will do some personalls.


Jooley xx


----------



## Bethany915

Jooley - hope you manage ok through the next 3 sleeps!  Lots of    for test day - and to Younggale and Gibs too.

Thought we should re-paste our list as we haven't seen it for a while   

B xx

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................Cycling Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.....................First IUI Oct at Lister


----------



## shell4roy

1 reply would of been nice.


----------



## beannebee

Hi Ladies,

Shell - I took clomid for 9 cycles with no success, actually stopped ovulating after a few cycles I think, new clinic stopped testing blood after ov and didn't see much activity on scans.  I know different people react differently to clomid - I had headaches but didn't notice hot flushes.  So in conclusion, I'm sorry but I'm not sure if it is normal, I would ring clinic if you are unsure.  

Prickly - sorry you are having a rubbish time, hope things get better from now on.  

Good luck for everyone testing today and in the next couple of days, fingers X for you all.  

Hope everyone else has a good day.  

B x


----------



## Astral

*Shell *- I'm sorry to hear that, I've heard varying reports of Clomid and not even sure why they give it. Is Puregon not a better option to boost egg production?? I'm all new to this, so sorry I cant help but you should certainly see if you can speak to your Con/clinic in person about it ?

*Bethany* - Thank you so much for your comprehensive replies! I understand what you are saying now. I think I am happy to take stims, but I NEVER want to take the pill again and waste a month. I found out why last night, as our Con admitted it is "purely for their programming" as they need to know your AF will fall on a set day. I insisted I am regular and dont want to take the pill again and she relented and said that we could 'look at' allowing me to be timetabled on natural AF.

*Venus* - Hi cycle buddy  Good you are feeling better. DH has depression and accepts he needs to be on ADs for years as he nose dives when he's off them, so you have my sympathy 

*DaizyMay* - Your sitch sounds like mine. I am also 39 and we are 'unexplained'. I want to do another IUI (possibly more natural, at least in not taking Ovarette/Nusefirin, but just start stimming from natural AF). They will wait till the result of our IUI end of Sept before booking IVF, which there is a 2 month wait for, so likely to also be in January. I dont want IVF at all, it scares me.. but...its free and thats £5000 saved and I personally think its very positive that they have offered it to you? We stop getting help from 40, so if the next IUI/IVF fails, you will be free to proceed to natural IUI/choose your own clinic/go abroad as you will be paying for it yourself.

*Jooley* - I hope you are right! Good luck to you and all those (so many!) on 2ww   

*AFM*: We had our first IVF con last night and it was very positive. I got what I wanted - we can do another IUI first as IVF wont be till January and she agreed to put me on the short protocol (so effectively less drugs, phew) because of my age. She also felt our chances of success going on my FSH/AMH were about 1 in 3, which was positive to hear.
Astral x


----------



## jooley

Hi,

Younggale: I hope you are having a postive day, i have my fingers crossed for you. xx

Gibs: Hope you doing ok? xx

Shell: I have had 2 cyles of chlomid and the side effects have been different each time. Last time I got hot flushes but not this time, but didnt last for a couple of weeks. We all react differently to the effects of the drugs but if you are bothered I would check with the clinic. xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Afternoon me mateys!!

Ooh lots of replies to catch up on!

*Shell:* I'm sorry I didn't reply to your post. I don't know anything about Clomid but I hope the answers from the other girls have helped you 

*Daizymay:* Awww I know how you feel hun with the weepies and feeling a wreck. I'm not feeling it at the moment but last month I was crying over everything. I hope you enjoy your tea with the in-laws - sometimes thats enough to send a lot of peeps over the edge 

*Bethany:* I found your posts very interesting, even though I spose they don't really apply to me. You sure know your stuff! Have you swallowed an infertility encyclopedia? 

*Astral:* 1 in 3!!? That's great news to hear. I'm glad the con went well. How are your follies doing? Will you be basted on 14th?  
Aww thanks for your understanding with the depression. It's not a nice thing but when I'm happy I really appreciate everything and try to make the most of life. I hope your DH keeps feeling the benefit of the ADs. They were miracle workers for me when I first started taking them - I completely changed within a few weeks and was back to the 'real me' so it was scary coming off them. I worry about how pg will affect me and also worry about the baby blues but I can't go through life worrying about it all. I just have to accept the illness and deal with things as they happen. I'll try different ADs next time as I was awfully groggy on the last ones. Now, if you'd spoken to me about this 2 weeks ago you would've had a completely different Emma! The mood monsters were lurking but hopefully I've left them behind for this cycle!

*Jooley:* 2 sleeps now!! I bet it feels like forever but it'll soon be here. And well done you on not being tempted to test early. You have put me to shame as I was so naughty last cycle. Wishing you all the luck in the world for your OTD!!

*Younggale:* Hope you had good news today hun 

*Gibs:* Good luck for Sunday 

Hello to everyone else - I hope you're all going well on your 2wws! There's so many of this now!! Look how long the list is and just look at those OTDs!! Dew dew!!

AFM: Had my follow up scan today and was really shocked at how much the follies have grown since Tuesday!! I'm so chuffed coz it's all happening so fast this time! Basting is booked for 12noon on Monday (woowoo). I now have 2 follies (yay), one is 17mm and the other is 12mm so a few more doses of Gonal F should fatten them up for basting!!

The only downside is that Cerys can't have time off work to come to the basting with me. I know some of you ladies go on your own but I feel really strongly about having Cerys there with me. She's a part of this and I want her to be present at the conception of our child as I want her to be involved as much as possible. And the other reason is...I'm so scared coz it hurt so much last time and today the scanning thing was really painful. I thought she was butchering me. I dunno why it hurts me so much but I'm really sore inside now (soz for tmi...again!). Rang ACAS for advice as I think Cerys' empolyers thrive on being awkward but there's no ruling on it. I'm gutted but at least basting is happening!

Emma 

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting 13th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................Cycling Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Daizymay...............Deciding next course of action


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All

Daizymay- I'm also in Swansea and have a low AMH but responded really well to IVF strimming and had really good quality embryos.  It was the implantation that was the problem for me!! 

VIF - Great news on your follies sorry that Cerys won't be able to attend. 

Younggale - hope you're ok?

Shell - I have only taken clomid twice and that was about 15 months ago so can't really remember what it was like sorry, but as the others say if they continue then I would contact your clinic.

Astral - good news that you can do IUI until your first IVF.  Short Protocol if fine and you are strimming for about the same time as IUI normally about 12 days 2 injections per day.  Only difference is that the dose is gernerally higher as unlike IUI you are hoping to get as many follies as possible. 

Jooley - Good luck for the 12th, like you I have had no really symptoms and have felt no different even as OTD gets closer!! 

Gibs - Good luck for Sunday not long now, have you been tempted to test early?

Prickly - sorry you have had such a bad day.

Bethany - hope all is well.

AFM - not much to report, home alone at mo as DH is out with the boys!!! I was hoping for some advice please my clinic gave me OTD as 14th but that is only 14 days passed basting, is that normall? I'm worried that its a bit soon? 

To anyone I've missed, I hope that you are all well 

Moo. x


----------



## younggale

Thank you for all your kind thoughts on test day but unfortunately it was negative again. Just to be sure I fully accepted that it was definately negative it was swiftly followed by my period.
I did everything I could and even two weeks off to rest and relax as I was 
sick of everyone saying I was working too hard only to find myself suffering a chest infection day 5 piui.
So went out for dinner with my DH last night and we drank far too much wine!  Not feeling so great this morning but have decided not to have a break before our third IUI. We both feel we just want to get on and try again.
So sorry that I haven't contributed to the site over the last week or so but I have everything crossed for you testers this weekend!

Come on we need some positive tests!


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, Younggale, really sorry to hear your news  .  

B xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Younggale - so sorry to hear your news, sending big    to you and DH xx


----------



## Astral

'm so sorry Younggale for your nad news... but good idea to go out and get drunk !! Please dont blame yourself, IF is a mystery that isnt easily solved and my clinic has stressed that IUI does have very low odds (lower than IVF) so much so that I'm literally not even expecting it to work. BUT it can work, else they wouldnt do it right, so plough on to try three and just do what you have been doing but dont beat yourself up hun.   
Astral x

Venus - Good news on the follies !! Wow, you've had 2 scans already!? I've had none! They do only one, on Monday, so I have to wait till then to know how many follicles there are neverlone how big. Basting is Tue or Wed, but I hope later in the week, as there is a rare and very auspicious Jupiter/Uranus conjunction in Pisces called 'lady luck'! (I am a trained astrologer, though thats not my job and I am also a Pisces!). Its exact Sat - so good timing for 'implantation' luck for you   (or to buy a lottery ticket!) So how many follies you likley to 'pop' on basting day ??

BTW - DH was on fluoxetine for 18 months but that didnt really make alot of difference. The GP then gave him Citalopram and it kicked in after 1 1/2 weeks and he was literally 100% cured and has been his old self ever since, with no trace of depression/anxiety/negativity. He is so good on it, he was able to cut down to 10mg a day. He stopped taking it for a week though and the black dog returned, so he cant come off it. As for you, is there anything you can take in pregnancy? Can you go back on AD's as soon as you have a baby?

Good luck to the other 2ww's


----------



## Daizymay

Lots of love Youngale.  
Daizymay


----------



## Mina-Moo

Younggale - thinking of you and sending you big    

Moo. x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi again ladies

Younggale and everyone - Astral is right.  Sadly for us, the odds of IUI working are very low.  From what I've seen, it varies from about 5% to about 25% (depending on your age, the exact cause of your fertility problems, your clinic's procedure, whether the cycle is medicated or natural, etc).  To keep things simple, let's take the average of those percentages, i.e. 15%.  There are 10 of us currently on the 2ww list - so this would suggest that only 1, or at best 2 of us will get BFPs.  And if I was being impartial I would say the person most likely to get a BFP would be under 37, on a medicated cycle, with a good sperm sample (and probably at a clinic that opens at the weekend).  Do any of us fall into that category?  I certainly don't!   

Anyway, hope that doesn't make everyone feel really sad.  I just think it's better to be realistic.

B xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Younggale:  I'm so sooo sorry to read about your sad result.  You deserved a good glug of the wine but I hope you're not too hung over today   
It's good that you can get straight back into it for IUI number 3 and I really hope that its works next time around. 

Bethany:  Thanks for the info you gave about IUI stats.  I fit the criteria in that I'm 31, on a medicated cycle, using good donor sperm, and only really needing iui due to being in a same sex relationship but I'm not gonna get my hopes up because we had all that in our favour last cycle and we still got our BFN.  So, I'm trying to think that it'll be just luck of the draw!  I have pcos and endo and have been told they are under control but I still can't help wondering if they'll cause us problems.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

Jooley and Gibs:  Loads of luck for tomorrow girls!     

Astral:  Yes, my clinic like to scan regularly to see how the follicles are doing so they have time to adjust the dose of meds.  They do a scan 1 week into cycle and then another one a few days later and usually a third one but my follies grew quickly so no time for a third scan.  I hope things look good on your scan on Monday.  Fingers crossed for a couple of nice plump follies! 

I was also on the same meds as your DH.  I tried Fluoxetine years ago but was taken off them as I reacted badly to them.  But Citalopram have been my miracle drug!  I was on 40mg and doing really well but then my Gransha died and I took it sooo badly.  They put my dose up to 60mg, gave me beta blockers and sleeping pills and I weaned myself off the lot between Christmas and May this year.  The strange this is, when I was on them after his death, I didn't feel as though any of it was helping as I blamed myself for waht happened.  He took his own life and I was the only one who recognised his depression as he hid it so well.  A few days before it happened I managed to convince him to try Citalopram - he'd never taken ADs before.  I spoke to him on the phone and told him that it'd take at least 3 weeks to take effect and he said '3 weeks?  I'll be dead by then'.  I never knew what he meant at the time and just thought it was one of joking things he said like 'I'm ready for the knackers yard'!  I never in a million years would've thought he'd be feeling suicidal.  I really really should have picked up on it but I didn't so I still think that I was the only one in a position to stop what happened.  I've had counselling and stuff but nothing helps.  I still can't deal with it but try my best to just get on.  Anyway, this latest bout was probably a mixture of things.  Tx, the BFN, my Nan being ill, my Granshas birthday and the anniversary of his death all at the same time.  No wonder I lost the plot but at least I'm back and feeling better about things.  I sometimes wonder just how much the human mind and heart is expected to take but I remind myself that no matter what I'm going through, there's always people out there going through worse.

Sorry for such a big chunk of a me post in there.  I don't talk about it to anyone and sometimes it's easier to get things off my chest by typing.  But the important thing is....I'm all focused on tx now and nothing's gonna upset it.

I've written enough for now so catch ya all later girls.

Emma


----------



## younggale

Well had a good cry in the shower this morning 'why me' etc and then logged on to read bethany very practical and rational analysis 
of the chance of IUI working and it made me feel strangely better. I am under 37 but only just ( turned 36 in july) but diagnosed with endo ten years
Ago and then had a large fibroid removed 5 years ago. Only to find out my DH has a slight male factor which might also have been contributing to our problems. 
So roll on the next IUI and I am determined not to give myself a tough time trying to work out what I did wrong because...ABSOLUTELY nothing is the truth  
and if it doen't work out third time around well we will have a go at ICSI.  Thank bethany - it was a good summary of the facts!

Come on Gibs and jooley we are all behind you and everything is crossed for a couple of big fat postives! Someones got too!


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies - well I'm afraid it's a bfn for me too... Tested this morning (14 days past iui) as I just wanted to get it over with, as I was already sure it hadn't worked as I've had the classic pmt and crampy feeling for the last few days.  No AF yet, but I can feel she's on the way. Wish she'd hurry up - could murder a glass of wine!

Have had the work trip from hell over the last few days, and then had to work today, so I've been feeling pretty awful - have also had insomnia all week which doesn't help!  To be honest I'm more upset about the horrible stressful time I've had on the work training course than the bfn, as I genuinely wasn't expecting a positive this morning, but it all built up into a bit of a snivveling session in the bath this morning    . Feel OK now as I'm curled up on the sofa with DH and not back at work til Wednesday, and we've decided to try and find a last minute break somewhere fairly local next weekend, as it's our wedding anniversary and we both deserve a bit of spoiling I think!

Will catch up with all the news while I've been away and do some personals tomorrow when my head's a bit less mangled.  Hope you're all doing OK    Jooley - hope you get some lovely news tomorrow!   

Gibs x


----------



## gibs

Sorry - so forgetful -     to younggale, so sorry it was a bfn for you, and hope you're doing OK hon - I meant to write that in the last post but tiredness is making me  !!
Gibs x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Younggale and Gibs - Hang in there Ladies! Its bloody hard this journey! Thinking of you both...


----------



## TQ

Gibs and Younggale     .  So sorry for you both.  Hope you're holding up ok - I know how hard it is not getting your hopes up and then to have them dashed is so horrid.  Take good care of yourselves.  Gibs also sorry work's been so rubbish this week too as that can't have helped.  Sounds like you deserve a big dose of TLC.

Bethany - great explanation for choosing natural IUI.  I've gone that route because as far as I know I have no known issues (other than a lack of man   ).  However, the more you read and the longer you spend under fertility treatment the more convinced you get that there might be issues.  Going to stick with natural this month and move to medicated next month.

Jooley - well done on being so good and patient.      that you have some good news in the morning.

Astral - glad your appointment went well.  1 in 3 seems very good odds so all sounding very positive for you.  Does that mean you're going ahead with IUI while you wait for IVF then?

Venus - sorry you suffer from depression so much, but I really don't think you should blame yourself for his death - only he knew what was right for him, and there was nothing you could have done or said to change that.  Suicide is such a tough area, but I try to believe that we make our own choices and that if this is how we find peace then it's not for anyone to say it's wrong.  I used to really suffer from depression too (and was constantly suicidal) but since coming out it's kind of left me (guess it was all the years pretending to be something I wasn't).  Had always been scared of having children in case I got PND as I thought I would be prime for it, but apart from a bit of not coping at the start (which I'm sure is completely normal!), I was fine, and now really do have a reason for living.  So basically don't assume that because you have depression now (or in the past) that it will automatically mean PND.  
As for Cerys not coming with you to the basting - can you maybe have a photo of her with you or something that means a lot to both of you as a symbol?  I know it's not the same as having her there to hold your hand and be part of it, but the fact you both want to be together for it is half the battle.  My DP wasn't with me first time, but luckily the time it worked was a Saturday so was able to come along.  Last month I went alone, and I assume it will be this way every time now as she stays at home with our DD so can't come along.  It's cool though - makes me feel stronger in a way.

Mina-Moo - my clinic said 2 weeks post-basting (which is officially 14 days) so think that's quite normal.  The hormone it's testing for rises rapidly from implantation (usually around 10 dpo) so by 14 days post basting, you should be well on your way to showing up if it's there IYSWIM.

AFM: not much to report really - AF finally arrived yesterday (having stopped the cyclogest Monday) and was fairly heavy for the day, but lighter this morning and virtually non-existent this afternoon.  Having had a much longer LP this month I was expecting a heavier and more painful AF not the complete opposite.  Should I be worried or is this normal?  Anyone know?

Had a crappy day today - feel really tearful and completely lacking in patience with DP and DD.  Sat here now not talking cos I've been such a mardy cow all day, but I can't explain why.  Think it's some of the pressure from this and a lot of pressure at work - in line for a big promotion but it's going to cause some upset in my team and I'm getting pretty stressed about it all having to keep it quiet, etc, but know it's all coming out this week and am starting to feel a bit sick about it.  Not even sure why I want the extra pressure tbh but I guess it's my ambition biting at my ankles   

Anyway, sorry I've not been on recently - just been too busy with work I guess but do try to at least read even if I can't post.

Lots of    to you all.


----------



## jooley

Younggale: Good luck, we did exact same thing and just went straight back into another cycle last month. We just decided that we didnt want to take a months break. You are right about not beating yourself up, there is nothing that we can do, loving your PMA xxx



Gibs: I am so sorry to that you didn't get a BFP. Sounds like you have had a crap time at work as well and sending you       xxx


Bethany: You have described me to a "T". 36, unexplained, although got PCOS, DH sperm count was 55million, i am on chlomid and my clinic does IUI at weekends, I had mine on the Sunday of the bank holiday. Let's hope!!! xxx


Emma: So glad that you are feeling better, you sound really positive again. My DH suffers from depression brought on by the death of his dad when he was 8 and his mum when he was 14. He is now 40 and only within last 6 months has he cried for their deaths. It actually took me moving out to give him a shock to have some serious counseling but it has made us so much stronger. 
I hope your not in too much physical pain this time. Such as shame Cerys cant go with you xxx


TQ: I hope everything goes well with the promotion xxx


Mina-moo: My OTD is exaclty 14 days post basting, so yes I think this is normal although some clinics suggest longer, some say you will test positive from day 10 PIUI. xxx


I hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry I have not done personals.


Thinking about you all


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good morning girls

*Gibs:* I'm sooo sorry you have had a BFN. Are you testing again today just to be sure? I hope you are coping with it ok and not getting too down about it. Yes you both deserve some spoiling and congratulations on your wedding anniversary!! A nice break will take your mind off work and tx so go and enjoy yourselves.
*Younggale: *It's good to read that you're having such a positive attitude after your BFN. I really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you and DH. And if not, then ICSI will give you far greater chance of success.

Hello to everyone else. I'm sorry I've taken over the thread with my ramblings!

Thank you so much TQ and Jooley for your comments and understanding about my depression. I feel a bit silly for writing so much about it as it is completely off topic and probably too much info to put on a public forum. But the bits in relation to my Gransha are such a big part of me at the moment that it's hard to make friends and not mention it. I think if he'd died of natural causes I could've accepted it and moved on but the fact that he 'chose' to do what he did causes so much pain for me and my family that I don't think I'll ever get over it. But I have to try and not let it consume me.

*TQ*: The photo is a good idea. Cerys asked me to ring her so she can speak to me while I'm having it done but tbh, I'd feel silly doing that coz I couldn't speak last time due to the pain. It'll be all oohs and aaahs! LOL!! 

I can sympathise with how you must've felt before coming out. I was a lot later coming out than most people and lived my life trying to be someone I wasn't. I didn't go through all the struggles that Cerys did as a teenager - knowing that she was gay but not wanting to accept it and feeling scared to death of people finding out. For me, I didn't know who I was or what I wanted but when I did it was like 'seeing the light' and I wanted to tell the world. Life must be sooo different for you now that you're out and proud and have you likkle baby to make it all worth while. I hope you never get those moody monsters again 

*Jooley:* I hope you have good news today. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you  
Your husband was sooo young when he lost his parents, no wonder he had such a hard time dealing with his grief. He probably needed to grieve as an adult when he had more understanding of what he'd gone through as a child. I'm sooo glad that he's ok now and that you're stronger as a couple. 

AFM: Basting is tomorrow and I woke up fuming over the fact that Cerys can't be there. I'm mad at her for not doing a sicky as she hasn't been sick for over a year. But I spose I'm being selfish as it'll be obvious after asking for the time off. But still grrrrr!  

What's the strongest pain killer that's safe to take tomorrow? I'm getting myself all worked up as I know what to expect after last time. I know I can't take Ibuprofen but I have a medicine box like a pharmacy so got some other things in there. Is it safest just to stick with Paracetamol? (again, girls who haven't been through it yet, I don't want to put you off as it's not painful at all for most people, it's just me having problems with it as I do with scans and smears too)

Emma


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello everyone I hope it is okay to join you here.

First sorry to everyone who has just got a BFN   
Fingers crossed to everyone who is testing in the next couple of days   

I have never been on one of these sites before but have been hovering here for a while.  I am single with one DS conceived using AI at home. I am waiting to finish all the scans and test ready to start my first DIUI. This site seems great for chatting to people who understand about going through IUI as being single I don't have anyone to share things with!

Sorry to go on and to jump on your thread hope its ok

x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All
Gibs - I'm so sorry,    

Younggale - hope you're feeling a little better today.   

Wishing and dreaming - Welcome of course is ok that's what this thread is all about.

VIF -    I lost my sister at 39 (about 10 years ago) not the same circs but I still find it difficult at times so I do understand. 

Jooley - Hope all has gone well today?   for a BFP. 

AFM - Feel a little down today and really starting to get worried about Tuesday as I don't think its worked as I have had no symptoms.  Also worried that I will lose the plot again as I didn't take my last BFN after IVF very well.  To top it all off DH won't be here as he is away with work from tomorrow until Wednesday evening.

Anyway enough of me going on.  Hope everyone is ok?

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

Well it's a BFN this morning feeling gutted but not too bad. Now just need to wait for AF and then hope it's 3rd time lucky. Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Astral

Oh dear Jooley, I'm sooo sorry, what a blow we all have our hopes up for everyone with their OTD coming up. Sounds like you are staying positive and focusing on the next try.    
Astral x


----------



## gibs

Morning ladies!

Thank you so much for the   and kind words, it really does help.  I actually feel tonnes better today, as I slept for 9 hours last night, the most I've managed in ages! So am feeling much more human and got my positivity back again, phew   . I will test again on Monday if AF hasn't shown up, but I'm as certain as can be that it's not been our turn this cycle - but it would have been incredible for it to have worked first time!  We can get straight on with the next cycle when AF turns up, so it'll be onwards and upwards, and hopefully second time lucky   

So, lots to catch up on!

Jooley -    - I'm so sorry, it's really horrible isn't it... Take it easy on yourself, and we're here if you need us   . I really hope it's third time lucky for you   

MinaMoo - don't worry about lack of symptoms - it means absolutely nothing at this stage, so don't be thinking it hasn't worked because you don't feel anything.  I've not been through IVF, but I'd imagine (forgive me if I'm wrong) that the bfn would be that much harder to deal with, knowing that you'd actually had embies, and been through more intensive tx?  BFNs are hard no matter what, of course... Am really hoping it's your turn for a BFP on Tuesday   

Venus - as this thread is demonstrating, depression is very, very common, so you'll always find lots of support here if you need it!  I was on citalopram for 7 years, and it totally sorted me out, but I had a terrible time coming off it, took over 6 months for my moods to even out again.  Got there in the end though!    for what you've been through - you've had a tough time so take it easy on yourself.  Suicide is an incredibly difficult thing to deal with, it leaves behind some very conflicting and complicated emotions.  And don't worry about it being off-topic, fertility tx is such a stressful experience that any other stressful things in our lives can't help but be relevant too!  Good luck for tomorrow - I don't know whether you can take anything stronger than paracetamol I'm afraid, but make sure you talk to the nurses about the fact that you find it painful - they may be able to help and give you suggestions for what you can take for future scans.   you manage to have a pain-free experience.

TQ - I was wondering the same, whether AF would be a killer this month after all the extra progesterone.  I wouldn't worry about it, as I think the hormones are bound to make things different, just be happy it wasn't a nasty one!  Sorry to hear you're feeling so stressed - as I've discovered the combination of work stress and Tx stress can be quite hard -     Take it easy on yourself as much as you can - and be proud of yourself for getting a big promotion! 

younggale -   and well done on staying positive, and as you say, there's nothing you can do wrong, it's just a complete lottery!  Tonnes of    for your next cycle, I won't be far behind you!

Bethany - you're right about the stats, and I'd had similar thoughts about how many of us were likely to get good news this month.  I'd almost fit the bill for the 'most likely' if it wasn't for the good sperm sample bit - poor DH, I do think he feels a bit guilty sometimes, even though I really try to make sure he has no reason to. 

Astral - that's good news from your consultation, and those are excellent odds of success for the IVF!  January will come around before you know it, but hopefully you'll have already got a bfp from the IUI   

Prickly - so sorry to read about your horrible consultation - how dare he speak to you like that?! Makes me so cross when they think they can talk down to you like that   . Hope you're managing to put it behind you and keep your   head on. 

Daizymay - sorry to hear there's more waiting around for you   , but I'd agree with what the others said, if you're able to squeeze in another IUI before January it's probably worth a shot - you never know...  

Shell4roy - sorry to hear you had to halt the last IUI, I don't have any experience of clomid I'm afraid, so I'd definitely talk to your clinic about it  

Clairey and Beannebee - well done on getting through the basting, and hope you both have a swift 2ww followed by a nice bfp!   

Wishing & Dreaming, and Vickyl - welcome to the thread, and post away - it's a lovely supportive place to be  

And lots of   to everyone else!

Gibs x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

First of all, I do hope my last post about IUI stats didn't upset anyone. I thought to myself after posting that even though it's good to be rational, we still want to live in hope  . I was out the rest of yesterday and not able to log on, so was relieved this morning to find that no-one seemed upset  .

*Younggale* - great that you're able to be positive and look forward to next month's try. I think that's one big plus of IUI vs IVF (other than the much lower cost  ) - at least with IUI you can cycle back to back. It must be really frustrated to get a BFN with IVF and then have to wait for your body to "recover" before going again. Anyway, I digress...

*Gibs and Jooley* - So sorry you both had BFNs. Sending you  . Jooley - good luck for your next try (I'm sure it must work for you soon, you fit into my "ideal" category for success  ). And Gibs - have a great break for your anniversary! It's great that you are trying again next month too. And  that your DH's sperm will suddenly improve!

*Wishing and Dreaming* - welcome! You'll find lots of lovely ladies on here. You might also want to have a look at the singlies board:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

I post on both (and there is also a "singlies with babies / toddlers" sub-board which is great for helping you feel that you are not alone in taking this rather unconventional route!) How old is your DS? Have you been trying AI at home this time round before moving to DIUI?

*Venus* - So sorry to hear about your granddad's story . I'm sure you discussed this with your counsellor but, at the end of the day, you can't be responsible for what another adult chooses to do and you can't have known what he was planning. Did you do the "10 step process" with your counsellor?

A shame that Cerys can't be with you for basting day - and I don't think it's practical to phone during the procedure even if you are not in pain. (With mine, I was so concerned about my very full bladder that I was hardly able to look at the screen, let alone do anything else  ). But presumably you will phone her straight after? (Even though I'm not in a relationship with KD, I found it really helpful to phone him straight after - and he was interested in how good his sample had been, so I had written down all the numbers for him!)

Anyway, good luck for your basting tomorrow!! You ask about painkillers - as far as I know, paracetamol is the ONLY painkiller that has been approved as safe to use in pregnancy, so I really would not try anything else. But you could take the max dose of paracetamol it says on the box (e.g. if it says take 1-2 tablets every x hours, you could take 2). And I would think you only need one dose - so maybe about 45 mins before the procedure - you need to take it far enough beforehand for it to take effect but not too soon that the effects will have worn off (listen to me, I sound like a medical doctor  . I'm not, although I do work in the pharmaceutical industry, but still - better give myself a disclaimer that I am only giving my personal opinion!).

*TQ* - afraid I don't know anything about AF after cyclogest as have never taken it. Maybe AF will come back with a vengeance today! One of the others might be able to help - or phone your clinic? Why were you on it, out of interest? Do you normally have a short LP? Anyway, lots of luck for your next cycle - you are my "natural cycle" buddy  (I don't think I know anyone else doing natural cycle other than you and me).

*Astral* - Are you still likely to be basting on Tuesday? If so, good luck! I have lost track a bit of where you are - I know you had the IVF consult and you were talking about fitting in another IUI beforehand - but are you still in the middle of one at the moment? If so, maybe you won't need another one (or the IVF). Here's hoping! 

*Mina-Moo, Prickly and Wilpin* - good luck for your test days coming up. Mina-Moo: try not to worry about no symptoms, as Gibs says, some people don't get any at this stage and still have a BFP...

AFM, I have just realised that I will be expecting my AF on Friday as I tend to have a short luteal phase now (another sign of my poor ageing ovaries  ). Anyway, my OTD is not till the following Monday so I may not get to OTD. We will see...

Is it time for us to re-paste our list? Wishing: I have added you at the bottom - but feel free to amend! And I haven't updated for everyone, so please update where appropriate!
Hi to those I have missed  . Now I had better go and get on with my day - am still in my PJs  .

B xx

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept: BFN - trying again in Oct
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept: BFN - trying again in Oct
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept: BFN - trying again in Oct
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venus in Furs...........Stimming, Basting 13th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................Cycling Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Daizymay...............Deciding next course of action
Wishing and Dreaming.. Getting ready for first IUI


----------



## VenusInFurs

Jooley:  Awww I'm so sorry you had another BFN.  Are you going back to back with your 3rd cycle or will you have to have a break in between?  I hope you're not feeling too bad about it.  You sound pretty positive but I know sometimes we put a face on things.  Anyway, wishing you loads of luck for your 3rd try.  It will happen eventually - it's just a horrible journey going through it.

TQ:  I was expecting a bad af after the pessaries too!  I usually have it bad due to my endo so was dreading it.  But strangely, like you, it wasn't too bad.  It was actually better than usual.

Bethany:  Thank you for words of wisdom.  No, my councellor didn't do the 10 step thing.  I actually didn't find her very helpful as she didn't understand that my issues were more to do with the suicide and not just the death.  She also went on about using rune stones and things but none of that was for me.  So, I think a different councellor may have been better for me personally.  My nan saw a different councellor who had been through a suicide loss himself and he was marvellous.  I'm contemplating having some sessions with him or even trying a group session with 'Survivors of Bereavement by Suicide.  But I'm gonna concentrate on tx for now and then see how I feel in a few months time.  Oh and thank you for the advice on paracetamol.  I'll give it a go!

I hope af doesn't arrive and that you get good news on OTD!!

Gibs:  Thank you to you as well for your reply.  I always keep quiet about my feelings but whenever I tell people about my depression I'm suprised at how many others suffer with it.  It's good that you were able to come off the ADs altogether.  I hope that I'm at that stage now and won't need to go back on them again.  I also hope that the latest blip was more to do with withdrawals and the other things going on and that it wasn't just a usual episode.  I guess only time can tell as it's been just 3.5months since I stopped all my meds and I've had a lot going on in that time.  I hope you never have the need to return to ADs and hope that you cope well with your tx journey   

Mina-moo:  39 is soooo young to lose your sister.  And I expect that even after 10 years it doesn't really make things any easier that she's not here.  Try not to worry about not having any symptoms.  Like everyone has said, it doesn't mean a thing and you can still get your BFP on OTD!


Me and Cez are gonna spend the rest of the day having a Harry Potter DVDathon!  About once a year, we did out all the films and watch them back to back.  I just love the way that the films take me back to my childhood and I absolutely love adventure.  I wish I'd gone to Hogwarts!  I would've relished all that adventure and mischeif!  

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

Emma


----------



## Astral

Hi girls - Bethany, thanks for reposting the list! Yes, we are having IUI basting this week, depends how my scan looks tommorow, I cant wait as I am curious to see how I responded!

Two questions girls, as I am new to all of this - as we are due to move to IVF by Jan, we are running out of time to squeeze more IUIs in. So, is it ok to go straight to another medicated cycle after the 2ww if it fails and you get AF? I think some of you are. Or best to rest for a month? 
Also - about basting, I'm scared stiff as I normally find smears uncomfortable at best, or painful as they scrape the cervix -so, does it hurt like hell, or is it not much worse than a smear!?
Astral x


----------



## Daizymay

Astral, lots of people here do medicated cycles back to back - my clinic wont allow it as they say they want you to wait for the drugs to clear your system. I've done two IUI's. Didn't feel a thing the first time but the second was a bit of an ordeal - more from an emotional point of view than pain. The incompetent nurse couldn't get the catheter in and spent near on 20 mins leaning on my leg and moaning about the cost of the catheters she kept breaking!!!!! I felt so overwhelmed with it all that I got quite tearful. Had to wait for the consultant to drop in - she got things sorted within a minute and so sweetly shouted 'good luck' as she sent DH's sperm on it's way!!! I'm confident I was just unlucky - never any pain involved in either.
Jooley / Gibs - big hugs    .
TQ: AF has been dead normal for me after cyclogest.
Bethany: it was good to read your stats - it helps keep things in perspective.
Venus: loads of luck tmrw. Know what you mean about getting mad when the other half can't make it to basting. Take a photo and a deep breath - you'll be dead proud of ya self in the end. (oh...and defo get another councellor!)
Wishing&dreaming/Vicky: welcome - stay around....this site is an amazing support.
Hi to everyone else.
AFM: will be kicking up a fuss at clinic this week in an attempt to get the treatment I deserve. Fed up of being fobbed off! We asked our consultant at an appointment last Jan if we could go private and was informed 'no point - you're top of the list' - so why do I have to wait until Jan 2011 to be seen!!! Grrrr
Enjoy the sunshine everyone x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

thanks for all the posts reassuring me with regard to no symptoms I hope you are right. x

Jooley - I'm so very sorry for you.    

VIF - Good luck for tomorrow. x 

Astral - I've only had one IUI and didn't really feel any pain, just a little uncomfortable to be honest.  Try not to worry. x 

Sorry for the short post and to those I've not mentioned, I hope you have all had a relaxing weekend.  I've decided to test tomorrow although its a day early as DH is going away with work and I don't fancy testing alone.  Really worried and a bit upset tonight so I'm off to bed to try and calm down. 

Good luck to all testing or having treatment over the next couple of days. 

Moo. x


----------



## Bethany915

Astral - I found the basting MUCH less uncomfortable than a cervical smear!  I did take a paracetamol about 45 mins before the procedure so that might have helped - you might want to do that if you are concerned (that's what Venus is planning to do).  DaizyMay's second IUI with an incompetent nurse sounds less than ideal!  I had a very full bladder when I had mine (they had requested a half-full bladder but mine seems to fill quickly at the best of times   ).  Anyway, although I was a bit concerned I might wet myself (which thankfully I didn't   ) the nurse said it made it particularly easy to get the catheter in (apparently a full bladder pushes the uterus into a good position).  So you might want to try that too.

Venus - the group counselling session sounds a good idea as/when you feel ready for it.  Good luck with the basting tomorrow - really hope it doesn't hurt!

DaizyMay - how annoying that you are left waiting around for so long.  Are you waiting for IVF or are you hoping to do another IUI beforehand?

Mina-Moo: lots of luck for testing tomorrow   .

Hi to everyone else.

B xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome  

Bethany - My DS is 3 in January. I haven't done AI this time as since the law changed I am not sure how to get donor sperm for this if using an annonomous donor?? I thought DIUI was my only option now! 

Younggale, Jooley and Gibs - sorry for your BFN. 

Mina-moo - good luck for testing tomorrow, fingers crossed for you. 

Sorry not mentioned everyone, I will hopefully get the hang of this and catch up with you all soon


----------



## jooley

*Thanks everyone*. Nice to know you are all there to have a moan to. Been a bit of a roller coaster day. Felt ok but a wee bit sad, but also been quite busy so not too much time to think about it. I can also go straight onto my 3rd cycle which is good, and for me it helps as I dont get a chance to brood, which I would do otherwise. I am not actually due on until Tuesday as been averaging 29 day cycle on chomid, and as I was basted on day 13 got got a few more days to wait. Might test again if AF not arrived by Tuesday.

*Bethany*: Im a bit like you and quite practical about things so didn't upset me at all

*Astral*: My clinic allows back to back cycles, but I know some don't as they say your body needs a break, and some say that because of waiting lists, and if they make you wait then they fit more people in, so it really depends on your clinic. Also I think IUI is less uncomfortable than the scraping when you get a smear. I don't actually feel anything when they baste you but the catheter going in is a bit more awkward as my cervix is a funny angle and the the end is totally bent over when it comes out (sorry TMI), but it is not sore for me. Everyone is different though but let them know if you are sore. A good nurse should nurse should be able to advise you.

*Emma*: Think I am putting a bit of a face on to be honest, but for me I need to keep my chin up as don't want to stay chlomid again and feel stressed.

Good luck to all those who are still on 2 ww or due for basting. Thoughts and lots of luck coming your way xxxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Just a quick one.

Jooley - glad to hear you are feeling reasonably positive.  I do think it's much better to be able to go straight onto another try - it's good that your clinic gives you that option.

Wishing - I have a known donor whom I met on line a few years ago (he is also my LO's dad).  I know it's a very personal choice, but I like the fact that my LO knows his daddy (we see him about once every 2 months - or more whilst I've been ttc #2   ).  I'm not sure of the latest situation about anonymous sperm - you are possibly right that a clinic is the only option now if you want to stick to anonymous.  But if you are interested in exploring the KD route, let me know and I can PM you some details.

B xx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

Sorry about your BFNs jooley, youngale and jibs, I hope you're all ok, sending you lots of love and hugs.

Hello everyone else 

No update from me but I thought I'd make you laugh at how stupid I am  Thought you'd all gone really quiet and was getting a bit worried, then this morning I realised that I'd forgotten to bookmark our new home and here you all are 

Tahiti x


----------



## gibs

Morning ladies,

MinaMoo - did you test this morning? Really    you got good news  

Tahiti -   - glad you found us again, how's the 2ww going?

Jooley - it's annoying waiting around for AF when you've tested negative isn't it - I tested again this morning just to be sure, and it's still a bfn, but no sign of AF yet.  Just want to get on with the next cycle now! Hope you doing OK and not too sad, but do allow yourself a good   if you need to - did me the world of good  

Daizymay - can't believe how long you've been kept waiting from supposedly being at the top of the list - definitely kick up a fuss! Sorry you had such an unpleasant IUI last time too, but good that you'd had a straightforward one before so you know it was just someone being incompetent  

Astral - how did the scan go today? As the others have said, IUI can be completely painless, though it seems to be a personal thing and depends a bit on how complicated your bits are   . I definitely found it less unpleasant than a smear - I hate the scraping feeling when you have a smear, but there's none of that for the IUI.  I didn't even realise she'd put the catheter in until she told me! I didn't use any painkillers either.  And it will depend on your clinic's policy as to whether you can do back to back cycles - hope you can do it if you want to.

Venus - hope you had a pain-free basting! And thanks for the thoughts about ADs - yes, hopefully I'm off them for good now. I held off ttc for a couple of years after coming off them cos I wanted to be sure I was good and stable after being on them for so long - little did I know that this journey was ahead of me! But I'm still glad I made that decision, as this would have been a lot harder for me to cope with a few years ago.  But I'm sure this won't be an issue for you as you've not been on them for years on end, so your withdrawal should be a lot more trouble free - there'll always be the odd blip of course, but that's just being human!
Hope you enjoyed the Harry Potter - they are fun aren't they  

Bethany - thanks for the   - I'm hoping DH's swimmers stage a recovery this month too, for his third SA the consultant described the improvement as 'remarkable', so I was a bit disappointed they weren't so good for the IUI. Hoping for a 'remarkable' improvement this time too!  Hope you make it to test day, and that you get some good news 

Wishing & Dreaming - afraid I don't know about DIUI, but there's plenty of ladies on here who do, so I'm sure you'll find some good support here. 

AFM - just waiting for AF to show up so I can call the clinic and get the next cycle under way, wish she'd hurry up! We've booked a night away in a posh hotel on Saturday night too so we can celebrate our anniversary in style, and have a nice break together - can't wait for that!  Thanks again for all your   and support, feeling so much better now - just need one of you ladies in waiting to get a bfp to show us all it's possible!   

Gibs x


----------



## Astral

*Venus* - How did basting go !? Did the painkillers help?

*MinaMoo,* dont blame you for testing early, we are all hoping for you...and all those with OTD's 

*Gibs* - My DH sperm count shot up to 198million after being on 2000mg a day of Flaxseed, 15mg Zinc, Vit E and C and the Pregnacare male supplement. Perhaps you have also got your hubby on all of these! He's cut his drinking right back, but still a bit too much I feel (should be max 4 units a week??), which is the last hurdle 

AFM: Scan all perfect! Lining 16mm and 6 follies, 3 on each side - 18,16,15,14,10 and 7 ! So the 15 may mature in time, else its just the 18 and 16 going for gold. I cant believe I hit the magic 2-3, the human body is amazing. 

Basting (nurse didnt like that phrase!) set for tommorow or Wednesday, waiting for the call. I'd rather it was Wednesday as that was the day I was due to ovulate naturally, so it feels 'right' that it should be that day. Nurse didnt think much of that either ! Its up to my Con, but I also read that its better in older woman to grow the eggs on a bit more past 18mm to make sure they are matured and get a few more, but, what do I know!?

Realised why I am so scared of basting.. as I got admitted to hospital with chemical (?) peritonitis after the HSG (x ray instead of lap and dye) which was a very scary an experience. With a HSG, they put a catheter in the cervix, blow up a balloon in your uterus (abject agony, I was literally screaming) and squirt a load of xray dye in. I never found out why I got peritonitis and they all seemed confused and said "this never happens" so I am naturally worried something will go wrong after basting. Do they make you take any antibiotics for this, or not really?


----------



## jooley

HI,
Just a quicky update from me as I am at work.
AF arrived this morning so at 8am I was straight on the phone to the clinic.
My scan is booked for next Wednesday 22nd with basting on Friday if all goes well.
I have also called the consultant who referred me for IUI. I have an appointment booked with her in December where she would either congratulate me on my pregnancy or she would refer me for IVF. At the moment I am having IUI at Hexham and IVF will be Centre for Life in Newcastle but I have found out that Hexham do IVF up to collection and then DH would have to drive my eggs to another hospital and give his sample and then the other hospital would do all the embryology stuff and we would then have to go back that hospital as once fertilized is covered by a different licence and can only leave once inside me!!! So my question is to find out what clinic has the best statistics and should I just be going be going to CFL and having everything done in the one place or stay where I am and where i know the nurses and I like them. I have also asked if my IVF referal can be done now, as I don't want to wait until the appointment in December to discuss it and then have to go on a waiting list, although I don't think the waiting list for CFL is very long.
Oops, that has ended up a wee bit longer than planned.
Hope you are all having a good day, sorry for the very "me" post, will log back on later to do personals and see how you are all doing.
Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Mina-Moo - hope you have had a good result today   

Astral - Well done on all your follies!  And your 16 mm lining sounds incredible (mine was only 6 mm 3 days before basting, which they said was ok-ish, but then I am old   ).  Surely if your basting might be tomorrow, they would need to trigger you today.  Or have they done that already?  Also, I think your HSG experience was just bad luck.  I have never heard of anyone getting an infection from IUI or needing to take antibiotics.  Anyway, good luck with it!

Jooley - glad you are back in the saddle with dates for your next try.  The IVF logistics at Hexham sound rather complicated - if it was me, I'm not sure I would like the idea of DH having to drive my eggs to another hospital!   Might be easier to do it all at the CFL (unless it is really far from your home).

Venus - how was basting today?

Hi to everyone else.  Better get off to work (I am only working a half-day today   )

B xx


----------



## Astral

Thanks Beth, yes the nurse was amazed, first measurement was 16.9! But she settled on 14.7. Its wierd as my AF has been getting lighter in the past year or two.. but I have been taking extra iron for the past 4 months (as my ferritin was 19) and up to 400mg a day lately and I have noticed a marked improvement in redness and quantity (TMI!) I dont know if that would help you?

Venus, how are you ? 
Jooley - I agree with Beth, I wouldnt trust doing it at two locations, I'd rather do it all at CFL?

Well, I'm a bit in shock right now.. I had to pop back in my lunchhour to drop off my passport and I asked to speak to the nurses about the IUI (as I didnt this am). I heard them sigh and tut and say "I was going to call her.."  then one came out and said, she hadnt had time to look at my timings yet.. and then said, but you need to go home for your trigger shot NOW.. I said I cant, I'm in work today! So luckily she did it for me then (phew!!). So basting tommorow at 1.30pm.

I also asked if I could stay led down afterwards (although she said it makes no difference) and so I can for 15 minutes. Plus DH can come with me as its in his lunchhour, so thats brilliant too.

I am worried my basting is going to be too early. I had my trigger shot at 2pm and basting is 1.30 tommorow, but from what I read, it should be done 36-40 hours after trigger shot?? Here is a very interesting summary http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html


----------



## Irico

Hi everyone, I am a new member, currently undergoing 2nd IUI at CRM and hope that it is O.K. to post this question (or my concern?) here...

This morning(13th Sep) I had a scan and there are 2 follicles (18mm & 17mm) getting matured.
A nurse gave me an instruction to inject HCG tonight 11pm and IUI treatment will be 3pm on Wed.
I know it is their procedure to carry out IUI 40 hours after HCG injection but I feel that it is too late!!??

I checked my LH serge with an ovulation checker this afternoon and the strip had a weak line and I am having a little discomfort in my ovary area.
Just because egg life expectancy is 12-24 hours (ideally fertilise within 12 hours...), there is a possibility my eggs are old when I have the planned treatment (may be not!)

....so I am thinking to inject HCG 8hours later than planned timing that means IUI treatment will be 32 hours after HCG...
I know they should know the best and ovulation timing is up to individuals but I personally think it will be more chance if they are young eggs!!  Is there anybody who experienced the same feeling or had concerns but followed what the clinic advised and had successful conception??

Please forgive my poor English ... I am from far east...

Good luck to everyone who is on TTC!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Irico - Welcome this is my first IUI (one abandoned over stim) and I was told to inject  36 hours before procedure which is the same as I was instructed with IVF.  So I'm not sure if 32 would be too soon?  I tend just to do what the clinic say.

Astral - Well done on the follies and linning.   for a BFP for you. x 

VIF - hope all went well today and it wasn't too painful.   and  coming your way. x 

Jooley - Glad AF has arrived and you are able to get onto the next one. x 

Beth - how's things?

GIbs and Younggale- hope things are getting better. xx

Tahiti - Hope you are looking after yourself.

AFM - tested this morning after a rather disturbed night and a few tears and I had a very faint BFP!!!! I still can't quite believe it and DH is trying not to get too excited but you could def see two lines but one was much fainter.  I am going to test again tomorrow and I am   that it will be darker.

Good luck to everyone else on this very emotional journey and I hope you don't mind me hanging around even if it is a BFP, I promise I won't talk baby talk but I would like to try on offer support to everyone that I feel I've got close to.

Take care all. 

Moo. x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Tested early today - OTD given by clinic is Thursday - but it was a BFN for me....
No symptoms, know it hasn't worked for me this month....

Ah well, onwards and upwards...back to Copenhagen for another (final) try with IUID end of this month. That will be it for me after this next try...finances and emotions will not permit me to continue this journey any further.

Mina-moo -congratulations on your BFP! 
Astral and VIF - Thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck!
Gibs, Jooley and younggale and Tahiti - Stay positive ladies!


----------



## Clairey2608

Wow Mina-Moo thats so so exciting - Congratulations!! Understand why you're being cautious but sending you lots of   for a strong BFP tomorrow!    xx


Prickly - I'm so sorry, thinking of you and sending big    xx

Venus - Hope basting went well today and it wasn't too painful, sending    for a BFP and hope the 2ww doesn't drive you    xx

Irico - Welcome! This is my first IUI so not sure how much I can help but my trigger shot was 39 hours before IUI - still waiting for the outcome but remaining   . Hoping you have a fab outcome whichever you decide xx

Astral - thinking of you for basting tomorrow, sending lots of    for a good outcome xx

Bethany, Wilpin, Beannebee & Tahiti - hope you're doing ok and staying sane in the 2ww!? - lots of    xx

Gibs - Hoping your af shows up soon so you can get going again, sending you lots of    Have a fantastic anniversary weekend away! xx

Wishing - Welcome! Hope you can get started soon and you find all the support and advice you need here xx

Daizymay - Glad to hear you'll be kicking up a fuss! Sounds like you've had a nightmare - don't these clinics realise how tough this journey is without them making it worse!!   xx

Jooley - Sending lots of    and luck for this next cycle xx

Hope everyone's doing ok and had a good weekend! Nice to see some sunshine even if autumn seems to be creeping up on us now!!

AFM - not much going on, just trying to keep occupied during the 2ww and trying not to think about it at all (I said trying but trust me, its not working that well!). Trying to stay    and pretty much wish the next week and half of my life away so we can get on and know the result either way!! Ha ha.

As always, lots of    to everyone xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Mina-Moo - that is SO exciting!  I had a feeling it might be you after our run of BFNs on this thread.  Huge congratulations!    Hope it's not too soon to say that.  I'm sure it will show up darker tomorrow.  You don't even fit into my "ideal success" category - so much for my predictions!

And Prickly -    to you.  That's very disappointing, especially when everything seemed to go so well for you this month.  Hope you are not feeling too down about it.  At least you have your plans in place for another try.  I really hope that the next one is the one for you, especially if it's going to be your last try.

Astral - Your lunchtime trigger answered my question in my previous post!  Many clinics (mine included) from what I see tend to do it 24 hours post trigger - and the sperm in their washed state live up to 12 hours - so I think you will be fine.  Good luck for the basting tomorrow .  Just out of interest re the iron supplements (I'm interested as I do think I am borderline anaemic) - did you not have any constipation side-effects?  Sorry if TMI  

Alison - you seem to be on the same timing as Astral, which I think would be fine.

Irico - welcome!  You asked the opposite question from Astral - and yes I think you run the risk that 40 hours might be too late.  My recent basting was 48 hours post LH surge (should really have been on a Sunday but the clinic was closed so they did it on the Monday) .  I'm still in my 2ww but I'm sure it was too late.  So if I were you, I would do what you suggest and trigger 8 hours later to give you a 32 hour gap between trigger and basting.

Better go as have some work to do this evening.  Hi to everyone else and good luck to the 2ww-ers  .

B xx

P.S. If anyone thinks they have already read this post, my LO hit "Post" before I had finished it, so have had to come back and modify it


----------



## Irico

Thank you for your kind comments!

*Mina-Moo* Wow! Congratulations!! How exciting to see two lines... Sometimes I try to see 'illusion'....
I also had to abandon my second IUI because of over-stimulation!! So did you get BFP from IUI? You tried IVF before too?
Take care of yourself, have a lot of nice foods!!

*alison1971* Nice to hear from the same situation... But I think it is not too early ...! In my country (Japan) they sometimes proceed IUI right after HCG injection. I am sure that sperms are waiting for your egg come out!! Good luck 

*Clairey2608* Does your clinic (hospital) decide the timing of HCG shot depending on the size of your egg? 39 hours is a standard at your hospital? Hope you have happy waiting time and first time success!!! 

*Bethany915* Thank you for your advice...! I really understand how you feel as the timing is a big deal for anyone who have been trying many times but not successful... (start to think the timing is wrong!?) Frustrating but wonderful thing is that our body react differently at different time with the same medicine. So hope you take care of yourself in case your ovulation occurred later than you thought and possible positive result! 

Have a great week everyone, I will be a bit nervous!!


----------



## Tahiti

Moo, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you  I'm sure that line will be stronger tomorrow.

Prickly, sorry it was a bfn for you. 

Welcome irico 

Hello to everyone else x

Ps I'm convinced it hasn't worked this time but got 10 more days until I can test but am wondering if af will come sooner?

Lots of love
Tahiti x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sorry for such a quick post!!

*Mina-Moo: CONGRATULATIONS!! *

  

I am sooooooooo pleased for you!!! I know it's only feint but that's what happens with early BFPs!! If you use the clear blue digital tests every few days it'll show how many weeks you are and that's proof that the HCG levels are rising. I've over the moon for you!!!

AFM: Basting is all done. I'm feeling very sore down below at the moment. It was painful again but the nurse was quicker than last time (couldn't find my cervix last time) so I didn't have to endure it for so long. She was marvellous with me and could see how nervous I was. I asked her why she thought I find it so painful and she seems to think that it's a symptom of my endo. She also said that I have a sensitive cervix that bleeds when touched! Very strange but apparently normal. Anyway, all the hard bit's done.....I'm now officially on my 2ww!! Woowoo!!

*BETHANY: *I keep forgetting to ask.....why did you need to have your bladder full? I asked the nurse today and she said she hadn't heard of that - only for EC. I'm curious now!!

Hi to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals. Thanks for all my good luck wishes for today. Bedtime for me now - I hope the likkle follies and spermies are kanoodling!!

Emma


----------



## Daizymay

Mini Moo: Just yelled out a cheer of joy at your news – frightened the dog to death! So excited for you! Everything crossed/blackcats and four leaf clovers for the rest of your journey.
Prickly hedgehog: lots of love
Irico: welcome – sorry no answers to your query from me – I’m sure someone else can help (great English by the way!)
Tahiti: welcome back.
Venus: I thought of you today – glad it went as smoothly as it could - sit back and relax now!
AFM: I kicked up a fuss and have finally got some answers. Long story short…hopefully I’ll be back on my 3rd IUI cycle next week.
Hi everyone else.
Daizymay


----------



## Astral

*Prickly*... ahh I'm so sorry to hear that hun  - you tested a bit early, but if you're sure?

*Venus* - Well done!! You were very brave, considering your bad experiences last time, good the nurse was quick and gentle! I found the scan painful today only around my ovary and in the small of my back !? Good luck on2ww, I'm right behind you 

*Minamoo* - thats fantastic !!!   I'm so happy for you! Keep testing, fingers crossed ey, thats just briliant that you got a BFP!

*Beth* - yes I have been bloated and constipated since doubling the dose of iron! I have upped my pineapple juice intake though and that has cured it nearly. Fig or prune juice really works though (and also contains iron!). I have been slightly aneamic on and off for 3 yaers and each time I tooke uron supplements, I noticed an improvement in my periods, a definite link. I take 2 x 200mg of Ferritin from Boots, but there is also that AquaSpa welshe water, or 'gentle iron' but they are much lower 5-14mg I thnk, so I dont understand the difference but am sticking to the harder to digest 400mg version for now.

*Daizy* - Well done for getting them to act! Thats real soon to be starting again, yay!

*AFM*: Me and DH have been frantically googling: HcG shots, when you likely ovulate, when best to do IUI and how long washed sperm live for (Beth, one site said 24-72 hours??). We feel I did so well and was thrilled with how I responded, to fall at the last hurdle with them rushing me into a trigger today and tommorow for basting as the nurse isnt in Wednesday to baste. As she did my trigger shot (at 2pm) she said I had got it wrong to think I was having an evening shot.. "it was always going to be early one morning this week" - oh yeah, so why were you injecting me at 2pm then  I reckon for IUI tommorow, I should have had the trigger early this morning, or early tommorow for basting Wed, as our timetable says. 

Thanks to those who posted reassuring replies about our baste 24 hours post HSG, I worry that I will ovulate tommorow night and the swimmers will already be 12 hours old by then... 

Astral x


----------



## Bethany915

Venus - Glad that you have got the basting over with.  Hope it wasn't tooo painful.  The full bladder apparently pushes the uterus into a good position so it's easier for the nurse to get the catheter in (that's what they told me, anyway.  Maybe it's just so you are so concerned about not wetting yourself that you don't ask them any awkward questions   ).

DaizyMay - glad you are all set again for your next IUI.  Well done you   .

Astral - if you are concerned, could you maybe switch to a later appt tomorrow afternoon? - say 5 pm (or later, depending when they close).  The alternative would be to move it to Wednesday morning - but then you are in "my" territory of risking it being too late. Personally, I think slightly early is better than too late.  But a tricky one...   

Mina-Moo - good luck for your confirmatory test tomorrow. I'm sure it will be fine.  I'm so pleased for you     .  

B xx


----------



## TQ

Just a really quick one before bed

Mina-Moo - massive congratulations!!!!  Hope that line gets darker and darker (loved that part of getting pregnant - tested every day for a week to watch the line progress!)

Prickly - so sorry to hear your news but glad you're staying positive for next cycle.

Venus - well done today - glad the nurse was understanding as I'm sure that really helps but your cervix does sound very sensitive.

Welcome Irico and Wishing - nice to have you with us on the journey!

Astral - I'm no expert and remember doing exactly the same last time I had treatment.  Was given trigger shot at 3pm and had IUI at midday the following day.  Was so convinced the timing was out I seriously considered cancelling {it was the age old not open on Sunday issue), but if I had, I wouldn't be cuddling up to my DD as I type    .  So have faith as it could work - although more likely to be a DD as the sperm may have to hang about a bit and that tends to be the girlie ones!!

AFM: nothing to report - still nothing from clinic in response to letter or email to book in my CD10 scan end of this week, beginning of next and still spotting (sorry if TMI) - definitely the strangest AF ever - 1 day normal and 3 days spotting  

Right, off to bed - full of cold and had 3.5 hour journey into work this morning thanks to rubbish trains so a long day!!!

Will check in in the morning for lots of good news I hope


----------



## gibs

Morning ladies,

MinaMoo - woo-hoo!! I know you'll be wanting to play this very cautiously at the moment, but that is the best news I've heard all week - so pleased for you, and well done for restoring our faith that IUI can work!  

Prickly - so sorry it was a bfn    , after all you went through and everything seeming to go right it must really hurt.  You have tested early, so make sure you test again in a couple of days to be sure, but if it isn't your turn this month, I really hope it is next time   

Venus - well done on getting through basting again! You're so brave to go through it when you know it's going to cause you pain. Hope you have a speedy 2ww and some good news at the end    . My clinic says to aim for a half-full bladder for IUI, as Bethany says, it's supposed to make it all a bit easier.  Was very funny when they were running well over an hour late when lots of us ladies were waiting for iui or et though - we all started looking rather uncomfortable and one by one had to crack and ask permission to wee!   

TQ - urgh, that's a grim journey to work! Hope your cold is improving.  Might be worth following up your letter with a phone call, just to 'check it's arrived' or something, make sure they know you're not letting it go!

Astral/Bethany - have you tried using Floradix for iron before? I find it has less 'side effects' than iron tablets as it's in liquid form and has lots of plant extracts too.  It may not be strong enough for what you need though, but it's what I'm on at the moment... 
Good luck for today Astral, it's such a nightmare having to worry about the timings isn't it, it could really drive you mad if you let it.  I think you either need to be firm about when you want it to take place, or just trust the clinic and don't think about it any more!  Hope it goes well for you    

Daizymay - glad to hear you'll be starting again soon!

Tahiti - I really feel for you having to wait longer than everyone else to test! I guess that's the downside of the hcg shots instead of yucky pessaries... Hope you make it to OTD and get some good news   

Clairey - it's terrible the way we have to wish our time away isn't it!  Unfortunately I found the 2nd week even harder - but hope yours goes nice and fast followed by a bfp  

Jooley - great to hear you've got started again so quickly!  The IVF decision is a bit complicated isn't it - sounds like it would be much easier and less stressful to have it all done in one place, but as you say, you want to be wherever the success rate is best.  Assume you've checked out the HFEA website with all the stats etc? Good luck with it  

Irico - welcome!  I'm afraid I can't really help with your question, but hope whatever you decide it works for you!  

afm, still no AF, starting to get v impatient now... Was hoping I'd have been able to get my baseline scan sorted for yesterday or today when I'm off work to save taking any time off, but wasn't to be. Why do our bodies mess us around!    Have had an upset tummy for nearly a week now too, thought it was the cyclogest but I stopped taking that on Saturday and am still not right.  It's pouring down with rain here too - think I might light the fire and spend the day curled up on the sofa watching trashy telly, and just ignore the hoovering!

Gibs x


----------



## Astral

TQ - Thankyou so much for your positive story! That does help to read that.

Beth - My clinic shuts at 4 and DH deposited this morning at 10am, so guess they will live as long as they will now either way. The nurse isnt in tommorow, so our IUI was bumped to today at 1.30pm, partly because my leading follicle was 18 yesterday (I read HcG should be given as soon as one reaches 18mm on medicated cycles?) and Wed was out and Thu would have been too late.

I havent ovulated yet and may not till say 10pm tonight, by which time the washed sperm will be 12 hours old and either dead or have swam on in and beyond the tubes!?   

I dont get it, they go to so much effort and expense and they were supposed to tell me to take the shot first thing today, but couldnt wait till then for me to, as the nurse isnt in Wed. Its frustrating. I can see why Beths odds make sense now, I understand that the 5-26% chance band is dependant on eggs, sperm and TIMING of the IUI close to ovulation!

Lets just hope I ov within 6 hours of the IUI, as reccomended. I'm so sorry to have taken up so much space here the past few days, this has been bewildering!

MinaMoo...thinking of you, you've given us all hope !     

Gibs - what a mare! Its annoying waiting, the one time you want AF to come!! I'm with you, watch trash TV and ignore the housework! Thats what I intend to do on 2ww   
xxx


----------



## Emsyvh

Hey ladies

I am due to start IUI in November and wondered if I could join your thread?

Me and my OH are very excited after trying unsuccessfully for 2 years. Its great to finally feel that things are happening to try and help us along.


----------



## beannebee

Hello ladies,

I've updated the list coz I haven't seen it for a bit, hope I've got it right!

Younggale, Jooley and Gibs, so sorry you got BFNs, I know how upsetting it is to get to that stage and then have it not work. You all sound pretty positive about next steps though! Take it easy and be kind to yourselves, you've been through a lot!

MinaMoo - Hope the recent test confirmed your wonderful news!!!  I'm so happy for you, really good luck for a good run of things from now on! 

Prickly - So sorry you got a BFN. Hope that the next cycle is a good one. 

Wilpin - good luck for 2ww and test day!

Bethany - I like the practical stats, they are not full of hope, but it is good to get a reality check now and again.

Clairey & Tahiti - Hope you are not going loopy on the 2ww, and  for OTDs. Tahiti, I feel the same!

Venus - I think it is great that you can talk on here about the difficult things you have been through and depression, the problems usually come when people can't talk to anyone. I went through very low time a few years ago due to various things. One phrase I read at the time that really helped me, and helps me still in hard times is "Everything is Happening Perfectly", even bad things, even things that feel totally unfair or things that other people choose to do, they are all exactly how they are meant to be. Everything that happens is a step on the journey and gets us to somewhere we might otherwise not have got to. Sorry if this sounds preachy and trite, but it really makes me see things differently when life feels crap and out of control. Glad you are feeling more positive most of the time anyway!

Astral - It seems that you have been pushed around all over the place with timings, I hope things go OK with basting.  It is so frustrating when the clinic's opening hours or nurses' holidays dictate how your treatment goes! Good luck though!

Irico - Welcome, hope your IUI goes well!

TQ - I have weird AF like those you're describing, all over the place - so annoying! Also hope your cold gets better soon!

Wishing - Welcome! Good luck with your treatment.

Emsyvh - Welcome! Glad you are so excited, good luck!

AFM: Haven't been on here for a few days as have been working and very tired all weekend, 2ww is a funny time, trying not to think about it makes you think about it more etc. so I've not been checking in on FF so much, to try to pretend everything is normal. (haha - its not working!) I'm much less affected by the mental side of waiting than in my first cycle, and just can't imagine getting a positive result this time - why would I, when it's not happened up to now? I've realised my body is brilliant at faking all sorts of symptoms, if I think about feeling sick, I feel sick, if I think about cramping I feel cramps, so it is really difficult to work out how I really feel! Argh! Have flashes of feeling positive which I am trying to hold on to.... and so it goes on...

Everyone else  for treatment and decisions you might be making! 

Sorry for MASSIVE post!

B x

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept: BFN - trying again in Oct
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept: BFN - trying again in Oct
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept: BFN - trying again in Oct
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept: BFP!!
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venus in Furs...........Stimming, Basting 13th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ..........................Cycling Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Daizymay...............Deciding next course of action
Wishing and Dreaming.. Getting ready for first IUI


----------



## VenusInFurs

Morning ladies - well it's almost afternoon now!

*Prickly:* I'm so sorry you got a BFN. But like the others have said - it may be a bit early for the HCG hormone to show up so test again on OTD just to be sure. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it'll change for you but if it doesn't we're all here for you 

*Mina-Moo: *Woke up thinking of your great news this morning. You've given me lots of hope and I'm crossing everything that I can join you in the 'bumps' section! 

*Daizymay:* Aw poor dog  . I find it strange that I don't really know you people but whenever I read about a BFP from one of my online friends I always feel really chuffed - as though I really know them!! That's the beauty of all the support on these forums. I love it. And fantastic news on getting your 3rd IUI sorted - well done you on putting your foot down. I really hope that it'll be a BFP and then you won't even have to think about going for the IVF! 

*Astral:* I'm so sorry things didn't go as you expected with the trigger/basting timings. I really hope it doesn't have an affect on your chances. The other girls on here seem to be more clued up than me so keep that positivity! The sperm will live a lot longer with fresh sperm so that's all in your favour. Is it a small clinic? There are several nurses at ours and I was a bit worried that my fav nurse wouldn't be doing it. But she did and she's marvellous! Only an hour to go for your basting now - let's hope they're running late for you just to bump up the chances a little more 

*Jooley:* Great to hear you're back into tx. This has gotta be the one 

*Bethany:* Ooh maybe I should've tried the half full bladder thing. But the clinic always seem to be running an hour late and nerves tend to make we need a wee! I went 4 times whilst waiting yesterday! You must've been so uncomfortable but maybe it all helps 

*Gibs:* LOL @ you lot at the clinic having to ask permission for a wee  
I'm sorry af hasn't turned up yet - why is it late when we least need it to be!? But you'll soon be back into tx and I hope this time around it'll be good news 

*TQ:* It must be the meds making you have a strange af. Mine was lighter than usual after my last IUI and it was strange as it wasn't that painful (strange for me with my endo pain). I hope it sorts itself out soon and I hope you can sort your CD10 scan. I'd get onto the clinic!!

*Beannabee:* Oops...I think I beat you on the long post (I try not to take over but want to address everyone so we can't win can we! LOL). Thanks for your words - that quote is so true - even bad things happen so perfectly!! I did find it helpful to get things off my chest but always seem to find it easier after I've been on a downer than when I'm actually on one. But I'm great now - well we'll soon see what the 2ww brings - but I'm not gonna let it get to me this time. I hope you're doing ok with your 2ww - you're halfway there 

*Irico: *Welcome to the forum. Where in the Far East are you from? Your English is brill. Good luck for your basting tomorrow. Did you follow the advice of the clinic with the HCG shot? I would've timed it for 36 hours before but if you did another time there's still a good chance of BFP 

*Tahiti, Clairey and Wilpin:* Hello 2ww buddies! I hope you're all coping with the 2ww ok 

Hello to everyone else! And Welcome newbies!!

AFM: One day in and feeling much more level headed than last time. I'm not wondering if it has or hasn't worked. Just kinda trying not to think about it in depth - what will be will be I suppose! Still sore and I'm also constipated (sorry tmi). I don't suppose I can take anything for it so will try some oranges!!

PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................Basting today (14th)
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ..........................CD10 scan due this week
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Waiting to start next cycle - any day now!
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Daizymay...............Cycling next week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
MinaMoo................


----------



## Emsyvh

Beaneebee - thanks for including me on the roll call - it's great to have people who can share their experiences with me as I've only just started out on my IUI journey so am still very green.

I was wondering whether one of you ladies could enlighten me. My consultant said that I don't need to 'de-reg' - I understand what this process is but forgot to ask why she didn't think it would be necessary. Do any of you ladies know why this might be? I seem to ovulate regularly so I was wondering if this could be why?

Thanks! Emma


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks ladies for all your kind words and continued support... Beannebee and VIF - you made me smile....THANKYOU!! Glad you made it to basting VIF and hope you are your DP have a very fertile TWW! LOL 
Gibs - thankyou too! 
Mina-moo - you are still a beacon of hope for me to follow! 
Everyone else - welcome if you are new to FF...this is truly a lovely virtual world of information and support in a weird, rollercoaster journey through baby making! Much love and fertile thoughts for all of you on your TWW!


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies - just a quick one from me - AF has finally turned up, never been so pleased to see her!  So am booked in for my baseline scan Thursday morning, and IUI number 2 here we come...   

Welcome Emsyvh - I'm not that clued up on it all yet, but I think your consultant might have been talking about down regulating? Some ladies doing IUI seem to get put on the pill for a bit first, and some get extra drugs like buserelin to take to stop them ovulating until they get the trigger shot. I think they do it so they can control your cycles as much as possible, but the downside is having to take even more drugs! I've not had to do either, so don't know much more than that  

 to all,

Gibs x

PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................Basting today (14th)
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ..........................CD10 scan due this week
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Baseline scan for IUI#2 16th Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Daizymay...............Cycling next week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
MinaMoo................


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls   

I've not been coming on as often and I almost didn't find the new home so now I'm feeling a bit left out   ! There are new names that I want to say hi to but also a few others that I'm not too familiar with so I apologise and hope you all let me back in ??   

Mina Moo - Congratulations! I'm so pleased you got a positive.    I really hope it's even more positive today.x

Venus - thanks again for all your help re doggies. It's good to see that you've got through stimming and basting and I will keep my fingers crossed for your 2ww     .x I had trouble in the toilet department too (  ) on my 2ww. I bought some dried fruit like apricots and stuff which seemed to help a bit. Prune juice is meant to be good but it sounds so disgusting!   . 

It was interesting what was said about painkillers. I get really bad migraines and was told only to take paracetemol during 2ww but they just ain't powerful enough so I'm desperate to find stuff that's ok. 

Youngale, jooley, Gibs and prickly - so sorry to hear your news.   . Hope you're all ok.

At work at the mo so can't do much more. I'm hoping to start stimming next week if af shows up on time. I was a week late last month which really did my brain in but hopefully my hormones have gone back to normal. Good luck to everyone still waiting.

Charlie.x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi Charlie - welcome back! LOL...good luck with the stimming - you will have to join the new list...updated by Gibs I notice to reflect the one BFP recently!!! 

PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................Basting today (14th)
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ..........................CD10 scan due this week
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Baseline scan for IUI#2 16th Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Daizymay...............Cycling next week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
MinaMoo................


----------



## Clairey2608

Afternoon everyone!

So pleased to be in from work and chilling out on the sofa!! Still hanging on here in the 2ww but always looking for implantation symptoms now (its never ending) but all good fun hey! And at least we'll all have lots to tell the kids once we all make it!!   

Beannebee - your post made me laugh so much, it so sums up this 2ww period, loved it! Sorry to hear you're feeling things having worked this time but i'm still sending lots of    and    for a good result x

Charlie - welcome back and nice to meet you.    Hope the next stimming goes well x

Emsyvh - Welcome   ! I'm on my first IUI and I had injections for down-regging and super-ov so sorry i'm not able to answer your query. I ovulate regularly and naturally too but I think every clinic does things differently. You could ring your clinic and ask if you're concerned x

Gibs - Yah for your af arriving! Good luck for your scan and hope your tummy is feeling better    x

TQ - Hope your cold gets better soon   and hope you get some answers from the clinic soon! I like Gibs' suggestion of the follow up phone call maybe just to check they've got it x

Astral - Good luck with basting tomorrow, hope everything works out    - have you tried calling the clinic to discuss it with them? x

Daizymay - Great news on hopefully starting your next IUI next week, sending lots of    for you x

Venus - Yah for the basting today, congratulations!! Sorry it still hurt but hoping you're feeling better now - rest up!    and    Welcome to the 2ww club! x

Tahiti - Still sending lots of    to you, hope you're doing ok! I was wondering if our af cycles would be the same after IUI as usual!? x

Irico - I'm not sure if my clinic's decision on timiing for the HCG shot was based on the size of my follies but guessing you may be right there, gave them a bit longer to grow before the basting occured! And the literature the clinic gave me and the chat with the consultant said the basting time varies depending on lots of things so 39 isn't standard.    x

Minamoo - hope you're doing ok and re-testing today has continued the good news, thinking of you    x

Have a good evening everyone!! xxxx


----------



## Emsyvh

Clairey2608 and Gibs - thanks for taking the time to reply to my question. I am sure there will be lots more!!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Thanks all for all your kind posts

Welcome Emsyvh, I down regulated as I don't have regular periods although I do think every clinic is different.

Prickly- you may have tested too early, I know of someone who had IUI and didn't get a positive until OTD.

VIF - thanks so much your post really helped. Glad basting went ok and wasn't too painful  

Clairey - I too am chilling on the sofa, glad the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy, but remember I had no symptoms apart from slight cramping after basting.

Tahiti - sending    to you. x 
Beannebee - sending you    as I know how easy it is to think it hasn't worked but as they say it ain't over until the fat lady sings. xx

Daizymay - Good luck for next week.x

Charlie - Hope AF turns up on time. x

Bethany - Good luck with the rest of the 2ww I hope you are looking after yourself. 

Gibs - good news on AF turning up. x

TQ - hope you are feeling better soon, keep warm and drink plenty. 

Irico - yep I did IVF first as I have a low AMH and my clinic asked permission to treat us early rather than have to wait the 12 months waiting period. It was authorised so I had IFV whilst I was on the waiting list for IUI.  Unfortunately although we produced excellent embryos they didn't implant.  This was my first full IUI as my first cycle was abandoned.  I never thought it would work as IVF hadn't and the specialist I saw originally didn't hold out much hope for IUI, but it looks like its worked so it just goes to prove you can't always go on stats.


AFM - I tested again this morning and got another BFP it didn't seem any darker but was a definitely a line.  I rang the clinic as requested and they didn't seem too worried that it was feint but when I called in to see them this afternoon to get more medication they suggested sending me for blood tests just to put my mind at rest.  

To anyone I've missed hope all is well

Moo. x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Moo - thats wonderful news....I was just thinking of you as all was quiet with you today...lol...go on there girl...hope you and your little bean/s grow HUGE!! LOL...  
I tested again today - 2 days before OTD - still BFN...still no symptoms...
So, am busy arranging to return to Copenhagen Fertility Centre for two weeks time and I may have some other FF friends going at the same time as me this time....hooray to the Denmark clinic thread!!


----------



## Astral

*Venus* - So we are on 2ww wait together now! I have taken a few days off to put my feet up 

To all those on 2ww (oh, me included now I guess!) - good luck !!!

*MinaMoo* - FANTASTIC news ! Another feint line! I am sure a blood test will really show +ve 

*Gibs* - At last, great news ! How did you persuade them to let you go again so fast!?

*Wishing, Iroco and Emsyvh* - Hello and good luck! I am pretty new here too, on my first IUI.

*Iroco* - My clinic confirmed today they had to give me the trigger and do IUI today, else my follicles would have gotton too big/too many. I may still ovulate tommorow yet, so I guess the leading follie from Mon could be 22mm by then! With a 20 and a 19 fast behind. They said any later and I would have gone on to potentially have 4 or more eggs, which is not allowed so they would have had to cancel. I thikn the timing of my IUI was just down to when they could do it Tuesday daytime.

*Prickly* - I'm so glad to hear you are raring to go for another try, good for you!

*AFM*: Basting was very painful! Metal speculum thing hurt ALOT and the nurse tried 3 different ones and still couldnt find my cervix!! She then called the Con in, who was very gentle and found it straight away. He also left the catheter in for a bit as he said "I just want to be sure they have all swam away from the tube.." which I was impressed with. I felt lucky to have the Con do it rather than the nurse! Also, DH had 40MILLION washed sperm! 

The only downside is I still havent ovulated so I feel they have timed this IUI a bit early?? Also the nurse said that there _wouldnt_ be time to fit another IUI in (as they want me to rest in Oct) before IVF January ! Blimey. But I need to find a way to persuade them to let us do another IUI before IVF  
Astral x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Lots of activity on here today!

*Mina-Moo* - really pleased you still have your second line. I think your OTD was only today, correct? If so, it's bound to still be faint today  . But if they are offering to do bloods, that would be good for extra reassurance.

*Astral* - Sorry to hear your basting was painful, but at least it sounds like the consultant knew what he was doing. I do hope your timings work out. You are right, timing is sooo critical with IUI (much more critical than with "conventional" methods of conceiving  ). Ten days ago I was like you, frantically researching the time gap between (in my case) LH surge and basting - but mine was the opposite problem because of the weekend closing issue  . I do hope the timing was due to your follie size and not just to fit in with when the nurse was at work. And since it was actually the consultant that did it in the end, it sounds as if the nurse was a bit superfluous anyway (as well as rather incompetent)  .

*TQ* - hope your cold is a bit better now. Your AF sounds very odd - is it worth doing another test just to check that you're definitely not pregnant? (unlikely, I'm sure, and don't want to get your hopes up - but then could the "AF" actually be implantation bleed...?)

*Gibs* - glad to hear that AF has arrived, and lots of luck with IUI #2. Re/ iron, I haven't ever tried Floradix but I do happen to have some in the kitchen (bought it when I was pregnant with LO, but all things iron-related gave me such bad side effects I gave up before trying the Floradix. Maybe I should try it now...)

*Emsyvh* - welcome! I'm not an expert on down-regging but I'm sure I read on here (maybe was Astral?) that down-regging is often just so that the clinic know exactly when your AF will be, to fit in with their schedules. So I think it's good news that they are not asking you to down-reg - suggests they are happy to be flexible!

*Beannebee* - good luck for your OTD - only a couple of days after mine. Glad to hear the mental side is not driving you too crazy this time  .

*Venus* - welcome to the 2ww! I find ripe bananas are good to get the old bowels moving (sorry if tmi!)

*Prickly* - good luck with your plans for your next trip to Denmark. You are doing a great job of promoting Denmark - I think the Copenhagen Fertility Centre should put you on their staff as marketing manager for UK clients  .

*Charlie321* - welcome (or is it welcome back?) Hope your AF arrives on time and you can start stimming soon.

*Clairey* - hope you're "enjoying" the 2ww - not too long to go now!

AFM, I must be a bit unusual as I am actually enjoying my 2ww  . Such a relief not having to organise anything related to fertility treatment. And being able to commit to things at work without thinking "oh, I might need to go for a scan that day"... I'm expecting AF to show up Fri/Sat, so if I make it to OTD on Monday, I will be rather surprised. But I do keep getting a feeling that I have a tiny baby moving around inside me (for those who have an LO already, it's that little flutter that you first feel at about 18 weeks). A complete load of nonsense, of course - even if I am pregnant, I would not be able to feel the baby at this stage - and I've had this feeling on most months during my AI tries as well, so probably something completely unconnected and digestion-related  . All good fun, though...

Hi to everyone I have missed - and lots of luck and  to fellow 2wwers. Just think, Mina-Moo was complaining a few days ago about no symptoms, but she's an example that "no symptoms" doesn't mean anything...

B xx


----------



## feeling lucky

Hi everyone,

well im new to the site and had IUI on sunday.... so in the very long 2ww! this is only my second IUI, which was unsuccessful in July.  Im not yet familiar with all the shorthand but i think i can do a pregnancy test from 26th.    
it seems like so many of you have been on this roller coaster for many more moons than me and i take my hat off to you for your emotionally durability! cuz it is intense.
well all the best ladies and best of luck xxx


----------



## TQ

Morning all!! You've been so busy over the last few days - going to take a while to catch up, so here we go...

Gibs - glad AF finally arrived - totally got how you felt as that was me last week! Hope tomorrow's scan goes well and that you have a smooth journey to basting at the end of the month.

Astral - sorry your clinic is mucking you about. Not sure if this helps but as I'm using frozen sperm, I think this has a shorter life span than fresh, so you should have a bit of a longer window from basting to ovulation than DIUI patients. Interested in how you know if you've ovulated or not - are you just going on LH sticks? Glad the consultant was able to make the experience less traumatic for you. Lots of       for your 2WW!!!

Emsyvh - welcome to the thread - sorry I can't answer your question as have only ever had natural IUI cycles, but it does sound like others have helped. We're all in this together - and some of us seem to know more than others, while some of us are just feeling our way through it - hope you find the support helpful - I know I have!

Beannabee -  you sound so fed up - hope you are feeling a bit more positive today. The 2WW is so hard, especially when it's something so personal, so try and keep smiling through it - your turn will come!    

VIF - hope you're feeling a bit better now and more comfortable  and continuing that good attitude to the 2WW. Lots of     for you too

Charlie - good to see you back! Hope AF is nice to you this month and turns up on time - think it's about the only time in our lives we want her to hurry up!!

Clairey - you sound so chilled about the 2WW and love the idea of having stories to tell our kids! Such a positive spin on such a stressful period of our lives!! You're halfway now so good luck for the last stretch!

Mina-Moo - all so exciting for you! Glad the clinic has offered a blood test to reassure you. I remember the complete disbelief for days after the first BFP - I even went to the dr to check it wasn't just a cyst (as I was in a lot of pain as well). It was so hard to celebrate when I was convincing myself it wasn't real! But hope you are managing to celebrate at least a little bit - think there's no such thing as a false positive at this stage, so it does all sound very exciting! Keep us updated  

Prickly - so sorry it was definitely a BFN for you but love that you're getting straight back onto the ride and even taking some pals along with you!!   I agree that the clinic should be at least discounting your treatment for all the marketing you've done for them recently! Hope the other 2WW isn't too dreadful!

Bethany - glad to hear you're enjoying your 2WW - I get the whole "time-off" thing, but still found the not knowing and not being able to do anything to help it torture. So kudos to you for being so chilled about it all. Wonder what the tiny baby movements thing is - are you on any drugs that might be unsettling your tummy at all? I know cyclogest causes a bit of weird fluttering in my lower stomach area so maybe it's something similar?

Feeling Lucky - welcome to the thread as well and hope that your name proves true! Almost halfway through your first week so well done! Hope you like it here!    

AFM: Well I still have a cold - last night it felt like I was sleeping on a park bench I was aching so much in bed - I barely slept which really hasn't helped. Nose is streaming still and still aching all over today, but at least the sore throat is gone and AF has finally stopped!

And miracle of miracles I chased up my CD10 scan yesterday and got cc'd on an email this morning asking for an invoice to be raised (nothing like the personal touch!). Paid that as I was typing this so now waiting for my scan appointment - hoping Monday as planning to work from home on Friday (CD10 is Sunday). Still no response to my letters (sent to Person Responsible and Licence holder so no excuses if one didn't get it). No point phoning as you can't get through (they have a pre-recorded message that tells you to call back later and cuts you off - ALWAYS!) and they don't exactly rush to respond to emails (sent first thing Friday to finally get a response this morning after a follow-up email yesterday). The staff when you speak to them are lovely, it's just IMPOSSIBLE to get to them other than to turn up at the clinic. If it wasn't so close to my work I would have given up at the first hurdle and gone elsewhere! Definitely wouldn't recommend the place for this reason - they really do get away with a lot these places - especially considering the costs of treatment and the impact on patient's lives. If only the HFEA actually had some power to pull them all into line.

Ok, moan over!

Hello to anyone I've missed and lots of        to all of you on the journey, no matter what stage!

PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
feeling lucky............2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................Basting today (14th)
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ..........................CD10 scan 20 Sept, basting poss 25 Sept
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Baseline scan for IUI#2 16th Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Daizymay...............Cycling next week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
MinaMoo................


----------



## pixielou

Hello there, I have been away from ff for a while as I have had lots of 'stuff' going on in my life and we put iui on hold for a while but I'm back now and doing my second iui. In fact it's really the first one as the first one I ever did got cancelled etc.

So here i am cd3 and did my cd2 injection with mentrophin(menopur)very late last night, basically as I was contemplating whether or not to go ahead with this iui this month. Basically my period started on cd24 which is very early for me as it is normally 30/31 days and I was worried that it might not be a period and that it could be an implantation bleed. I sat there for a very long time pondering what I should do and in the end decided to go ahead and do the injection which I did. I have tried to call my fertility clinic and can't get through so don't know whether to continue with the next injection this evening. My period started pn Monday and so I have had 2 full days of bleeding fairly medium flow and a bit brighter red than normal, tmi I sure! But I would really appreciate any feedback as clinic don't seem to be getting back to me and I'm feeling quite anxious. Has anyone else had this? X


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone! *Beth* - I'm with you, I'm looking forward to 2ww and all the madness stops at last!

*Feeling Lucky* - Hi there, add yourself to our list and repost! I am newish here too, on my first IUI.
*
PixieLou* - Welcome to you too. I have had AF at 21/22 days (normally 2 so maybe it is just an early one? If your clinic wont answer I would phone your GP right away for reassurance, or like Beth says, drive to your clinic so they have to speak to you? You should get the ok from them before starting injections, thats reasonable.

*MinaMoo* - How are you today ! When is your blood test scheduled for ?

*TQ* - Gosh, you sound like you are beatingyour head against a brick wall! Are you private then? Poor you for having such a bad cold! I find 3-5 whole lemons a day in hot water cures a cold.

TQ - I know when I ov as I get bad pains usually for a few hours, although the right is worse, as I had a burst cyst on the right years ago. I never got great results with LH sticks, temp taking was very accurate followed by ov pain day AFTER initial temp rise (I found my temp went up in 2 stages and this was the same every month for 6).

*AFM*: woke up at 5am, 39 hours after trigger with crippling pains in the right (and bit on left) so bad it made me cry!! It still hurts, I rang the clinic who said - all normal.. If the left hurt as well, can I assume the 15mm from Mon might've got to 18 and burst too? Making 3 follies









*Q* - Does anyone know where to find a definitive answer about the life of washed sperm !?

I did some research - thawed, washed frozen sperm is 'viable' for maybe 6-12 hours. Whilst washed fresh sperm CAN live upto 48-72 hours (my Con said that 80% remain at 48 hours) everything I read said it becomes 'less viable' after 12 hours. I ov'd at 39 hours post HcG, when DH's sperm was already 19 hours old. I cant help thinking that whilst this isnt a disaster, it must be not as good odds as doing IUI at 36 hours, when the sperm is only 6 hours old when you ov Everything I read said medicated IUI is best done 36 hours after trigger.

The nurse said yesterday there was no time for more IUI, as I have to rest the ovaries in Oct and call in Nov with bleed for IVF in Jan. But I dont want to proceed after one IUI, I dont think thats giving it a fair chance before moving on to IVF, which is more invasive. We both had excellent numbers and I know now that I ov'd after 39 hours, which will help timings. I want to try IUI again, before IVF, but I am 40 on March 10th though.









Hi to everyone else, sorry feeling a bit overwhelmed today !


----------



## VenusInFurs

Astral:  I haven't got that long to type but just wanted to let you know that I had those pains a day or 2 after my last IUI.  It was down on the left hand side, in the ovary area, and it was sharp.  I think it's just post IUI pain.

Hope that puts your mind at rest.

Emma


----------



## feeling lucky

wow im trying to take all this info in and ladies, you have all been through soooo much. it is a miracle you are all still standing!

TQ thanks for the welcome, that made me smile and feel less alone in the process x

Astral, i really can empathise with the whole situation.  cant belive they used metal speculum (oooowwww!) my IUI experience was really similar.  my first one they changed the speculum to smallest size.  it was fairly painful and i had cramping pains i think a week after, which i was told were likely 'embedding' pains from the embryos (dont know).  this time my nurse was sooo lovely, i didnt even feel the insemination and it lasted less than 5 mins.  she was a pro.  i have the same feelings as you.  i used frozen sperm.. and did a bit of research on the life.  She injected me to LH on the saturday and did the insemination on the sunday.  i dont think i ovulated until monday night or tuesday morning.  by tues lunch my temperature was the only thing to indicate post ovulation.  i hope the sperm lived long enough!!!  
well im sending you loads of     positive thoughts and my fingers are crossed for you.  

thanks again ladies for all your support xx


----------



## gibs

Evening ladies,

Astral - it's an absolute nightmare trying to work out ideal timings for IUI isn't it!  While you probably feel like the timing could have been much better, I think you've still got a really good chance.  As you say, you may have had up to 3 follies, which probably all burst at different times, and 40 million swimmers out looking for them! You only need one   !!  In terms of the IVF, is it possible to delay it for a month so you can fit another IUI in (if needed!)? Or would you risk losing out on the IVF then?  Sorry basting wasn't much fun for you, but great news about DH's swimmers - I've got mine on almost exactly the same supplements as yours, so fingers crossed we may do better this month... mine's similar on the weakness for a few beers too    You asked how we got to go again so fast - it's just what our clinic does apparently! Feel lucky, as I definitely prefer it that way.

TQ - drives you mad when you can't get through doesn't it! After our first referral appointment we didn't hear anything about the next one,  and I spent days trying to get through by phone to our clinic! Eventually got through, and it turned out they had sent a letter which hadn't turned up, so I good job I persevered   . Seems to have improved a lot lately though, hope your clinic sorts itself out too!

Bethany - that's fab you're enjoying the 2ww, keep it up!  Forgot to say about the floradix though - it does taste pretty vile!  

Prickly - sorry it's a bfn still  , but great you're focussing on the next go and might have some buddies with you too  

MinaMoo - so pleased for you, and great they're sorting out blood tests to confirm it all for you. Must be hard to take it in at the moment, but hope you're allowing yourself to get at least a bit excited!  

Charlie - nice to see you back, and glad you found us! Hope AF turns up on time for you, drives you mad waiting around doesn't it....  

pixielou - welcome to the thread!  Our bodies do really try and confuse us sometimes don't they... I'd definitely chase the clinic up if you're not sure - did they not do a baseline scan before you started injecting?

feeling lucky - welcome, and hope you're staying sane in the 2ww! You'll get the hang of the shorthand before you know it, and just ask if there's anything you don't understand, we'll do our best to help!

Venus and Clairey - sounds like you're both staying positive in the 2ww, hope it goes nice and fast for you!  
Beannebee - hold onto those positive thoughts!   

AFM - well I got what I deserved for wanting AF to turn up - boy has she clobbered me today! Spent most of last night lying on the bathroom floor in between being sick and fainting, urgh... Settled down into a more 'normal' pain now, but don't know how I managed to get through work today! I guess it's what i get for messing with my hormones    Never mind, just have to keep remembering why I'm doing this!  Off to refill my hot water bottle again now...  

Gibs x


----------



## Astral

Thanks Lucky! Seems you have the same concerns as me. We just have to hope that  sperm lives for long enough to meet the egg.

Thanks Venus, ah you too! Its defo ovulation pain & 39 hours after trigger shot is about right. I dont mind that it hurt, it does every month, it was just worse & for longer! At least I know I did ov  

Thanks Gibs for your understanding & positivity, that helps me to get it in petspective. Good luck with H's swimmers! DHs count went from 164 to 198 after going on 2000mg flaxseed & extra zinc.

I feel like i am complaining, but whilst i'm very grateful for the free help, I wish i could have had the trigger sooner, or iui later for peace of mind


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Gibs - Sorry AF has been so painful . x 

Astral - were you told by your clinic to have sex the night of basting and then the following day? I agree with Gibs that the 3 follies would probably burst at different times.   for you. 

Bethany - Glad you're enjoying your 2ww I think its great and we should try to enjoy it.  Easier said than done though!!!   

VIF - How you feeling today?

TQ - hope your cold gets better soon, try some honey and lemon in hot water.  Worked for me. x

Pixielou - welcome back and good luck.

AFM - had blood test this morning and I have to ring tomorrow for the results then back again on Friday to ensure HCG has doubled!!!   that everything is ok.  It daft that you spend all the time worrying that you will either have too many or not enough follies, then you worry on the 2ww that it hasn't worked and then when it finally does I'm worrying its not right     


To everyone else no matter where you are on this journey     to all.

Moo.x


----------



## Deester

Hello. I'm new here.  I've been reading the threads for a little while and plucked up the courage to post today.  Nice to meet you all.

Had IUI on 5th Sept and OTD is 19th Sept.  Can you put me on the list too??
Feeling rubbish (sick, bloated, ENORMOUS boobs) from the progesterone this time so it's really hard to not think about OTD for even a second.  It's driving me mad


----------



## Irico

*Mina-Moo * You are right! It is amazing to know somebody like you, proved that stats are not 100% right! I am so happy for you! You gave me positive energy!!

*Daizymay* Thank you! I am happy that the girls here are so helpful... 

*gibs* Thank you..! It was hard to decide but I followed my instinct...! (Oh, I have been doing it and failed!!! )

*beannebee* Thank you for including me in the list! I know how you feel during 2ww!!!! It's an universal thing?!

*VenusInFurs* Thank you!! I am still struggling to understand slang and colloquial... but love English sense of humor!! By the way I am from Japan  I actually changed the time for HCG shot!! I woke up 3am and my husband gave me the shot... so 36 hours before basting! I followed my instinct (not 40, 32,...36 is the lucky number!) I am glad when I read your message 

The basting today went well (at least better than 1st attempt...that I had to bring my husband's swimmers in a pot sitting between my breasts &30 mins drive!) Although my husband was nervous doing there.... he did his job !! 
I decided to have the HCG shot 36 hours before my basting rather than 40 hours in the end... My lower back has been sore like period since this morning and I felt intermittent light pain in the left ovary. I hope it is the sign of the ovulation! Now I joined the 2ww team!! Good luck to everybody who is trying, whatever your situation


----------



## Clairey2608

Wow so much to keep up on here at the mo!

Evening all xx

Irico - pleased basting well - welcome to the 2ww!   

Deester - welcome! Congratulations on being in the 2ww club with the rest of us, hope you manage to stay slightly sane at least - not long until your OTD now, sending you    for a BFP x

Mina - Everything crossed for tomorrows blood test result, will be thinking of you and    the good news continues! it is funny how we worry every step of the way and i'm sure the worry won't stop all through pregnancy too - what fun hey!!   

Astral - hope the pain has eased off! Congrats on being on the 2ww -    for you. Can you talk to your clinic about fitting in another IUI before IVF? as i'm with you, I think i'd rather give IUI more of a chance before moving on to IVF.    it won't get to the next time x

Gibs - hope you're feeling better now and af is behaving itself! Didn't think af would be so bad but guess as you say, messing with our hormones must have some side effects - hope the hot water bottle helped!   

Pixielou - Welcome back! Lots of    for this IUI x

TQ - hope you're resting up with the cold   . Your clinic sounds like a nightmare but as you say when its so close by, tis difficult to move away! Grr.

Feeling - Welcome to the 2ww club, will be    for a good result for you x

Bethany -  Your outlook on the 2ww is very true and I admire you for enjoying it! We're getting closer to OTD now so lots of    to you

Prickly - Boo for BNF but pleased you're back on track for the next cycle!   

AFM - 1 week to go, yah! Still here and just about staying sane, hee hee. Being good at convincing myself not to test early and now thinking maybe never knowing and being ignorant is best    - maybe I am going slightly    

       to all xxxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

No time for a long post, I'm afraid. Work has been mega-busy this week and it is now ridiculously late. But just a few comments to Astral - it's interesting about the sperm research you did. I thought it was only up to 12 hours for washed sperm (because it does not have the cervical mucus that would keep sperm alive under "conventional" circumstances) - but if it really does live up to 72 hours, surely it would always be better to do the basting on the early side?

As you all know, I had the opposite problem this cycle - so Astral, did you find out anything about life of eggs during your research? I have only read 12-24 hours, but I am hoping for someone to give me some longer lived stats as my basting was 50 hours post detection of LH surge  . If your sperm stats are correct, they would have been better to baste me Friday rather than Monday  .

Finally, if you can't fit in another medicated IUI before the IVF, why don't you try natural IUI in October? Natural is exactly the same as "giving your ovaries a rest" - and it might just work! But let's hope this one works and you won't need it anyway  .

Hi to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals, but must go to bed...

B xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

for me on my OTD today.  
Now, just waiting for AF to arrive, so I can go again! 
Seems so long ago that we had such a long list of us all on the TWW...so sad we haven't had more BFP's from this list....ah well, we have to get right back up and keep trying girls!. 
Welcome to all new members and good luck to those on basting / TWW..sorry, can't post much more than this at moment. Am feeling too low and can't get rid of the continued belly button tugging...


----------



## Astral

Prickly - I'm so sorry hun, what a blow for you.    
Do you have any clues as to what could be done different next time? (seeing as we've been having a discussion about timings) or were you happy with the process, just not your time this time? Well done for ploughing on with another go.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

*Prickly:* I'm so sorry it didn't turn around for you. So gutting when everything seemed to go so right for you. I hope you can get back into tx and your next iui soon 

*Astral:* Aw you had an ordeal with your basting. I think I would've died if it was me. I really hope you're ok now and that the ov pains have eased.

*Gibs: *Ouch!! I have endo and know too well what bad period pain is like. There's no escaping it and I really feel for you. I hope the hot water bottle did the trick. The strange thing is that I had a less painful period after my last IUI. Strange how it affects us in different ways.

*Mina:* Sending you lots of hope for the blood result tomorrow - I'm sure it'll be good news 

*Irico:* I am a big fan of Japan and Japanese culture.....it's such a different culture to the West and it fascinates me. My favourite film is Lost in Translation - have you seen it? I can't describe how much emotion I feel when I watch that film. I've ALWAYS wanted to go to Japan to tour around. A few years ago I saved a few thousand pounds to go there but I went through a breakup and my plans got cancelled. I love films from Tartan Asia Extreme and I used to eat at a little Izakaya in Cardiff but it closed  . Which part are you from? Do you miss living there? Sorry for so many questions! I went to the Maldives a few years ago and made friends with some girls from Japan - they could hardly speak any English and we couldn't speak a word of Japanese but we still had a great time  . They dressed up in their Kimonos one night and they looked fab!

Hello to everyone else. Hope all you 2wwers are coping well. We've got a few OTDs coming up so sending loads of luck for BFPs   

AFM: I'm feeling sorry for myself at the moment! I feel like I've got period pain and was awake with it through the night. Last time it was sharp stabbing pains but this time it's like period pain all across my belly and down in my back. Plus I have the hugest, firmest boobs I've ever had and they hurt when I walk so I'm having to hold them.  Is all that down to these damn pessaries or is it due to stimming and IUI etc? Sorry for whinging guys  On the plus side, I'm still coping well with the thoughts and feelings of the 2ww. Banned all baby programmes and baby talk as last time we were watching baby programmes all the time and constantly talked about the possibility of a BFP. It's much easier this time and I'm determined not to do it to myself - it'll only hurt in the long run.

Emma


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Astral:* We cross posted! I really hope those odds go in your favour. If only the clinic had done more to get the timings right and reassure you. All you can really do is wait hun, but it must be hard when you're worried about it. And people who fall pregnant by accident - well I'll never understand it coz it really does seem to be a science! But all my fingers are crossed for you - doesn't OTD seem like a lifetime away!?!


----------



## Astral

*Sorry Venus* - we did cross post and now I've moved it, whoops! So your comments above are for mine below  Sorry! I was going to ask here about the pessaries anyway (they are making me sore downstairs!?) - sorry you are suffering! I havent had any symptoms at all from them, although maybe I've not been on them long enough??

And to all those still on 2ww - GOOD LUCK!

*Question *- Does anyone know whats best to do during 2ww I've been boshing pineapple juice and having protein shakes and last night I had a hot water bottle in a towel, but then got paranoid my belly was getting TOO hot !  
*
Beth* - Yes I was going to post that also, you are right, in most cases it is better to have a bigger margin BEFORE IUI than after. IUI should be done ideally within 6 hours of ovulation, but 6-12 is quoted as ok, with a bigger time margin ok before ovulation, but the smaller margin if done after you ovulate. For medicated cycles, with HcG, IUI can be done 24-48 hours after trigger, but everything I read seemed to reccomend 36 hours after HcG (or 36-40). For natural cycles, it can be done 24-48 hours after, dependant on pee sticks, but tends to be at 24 hours to take into account variable natural ovulation times. Some places do two back to back IUIs 12 (or was that 24?) hours apart - but the stats show NO improvement in chances with back to back IUI's, one well-timed IUI is the best way to improve chances.

So in your case, I would say they potentially affected your chances to leave IUI AFTER ovulation, but how long you dont know. For everything I read, the life of the egg is pretty certain, 12-24 hours at most, but generally, only 12 hours before it starts to disintegrate. Which is why IUI _after_ ovulation should be done within 6 hours I guess. Sorry Beth. If your IUI was 50 hours after the LH surge though, you could have ov'd 36-48 hours after, so it may not have been that bad? It wasnt ideal, but you dont know when you ov'd though (you dont get ovulation pains?). It depends if you caught the upswing, or tail of the LH surge.

*AFM*: For myself, going on the extent of the worst of my ov pain, I ovulated 14 1/2 - 16 hours after the IUI  - So whilst not a disaster, the washed sperm was already 19 hours old, so presumably not going to give us the _best_ odds!? If I had had IUI at 36 hours, the sperm would only have been 6 hours old, so definetly still fresh and viable. I need to talk to them about delaying IVF until February to squeeze another go IUI, but I'm a bit scared to phone them! 

*MinaMoo* - I'm so egg-cited for you!!  I hope those numbers do double, keep us posted!

I added Deester:

PricklyHedgehog........Cycling again October
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Deester..................2ww - OTD 19th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
feeling lucky............2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ..........................CD10 scan 20 Sept, basting poss 25 Sept
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Baseline scan for IUI#2 16th Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Daizymay...............Cycling next week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
MinaMoo................


----------



## VenusInFurs

Astral:  Yep they make me feel a bit sore, like I have thrush.  My friends on the IVF Wales thread have said to put them up the back end.  I was mortified at the idea of that but tried it last night.  It is better for the soreness but I didn't really like doing it.  Felt wrong!!


----------



## Mel86

Hi ! i am new to this so just after some advice and support  
Me and my boyfriend have been ttc for just over 3 years now, last december i went to my gp who did all the usual tests and referred me to fertility clinic at arrowe park on the wirral, ive done 3 months on clomid i only ovulated once on it, i then went in for a hycosy in july but they couldnt thread the catherter were they needed to for some reason and they booked me in for a lap and dye in august, they found some cysts on my right ovary which they drained,they said my tubes were not blocked and are ok, but they found some mile endometriosis on my bladder and bowel but the consultant said they did not want to remove it?? i dont know why though.
Anyways,went in for an appointment last week and i am about to start my first iui in 3 weeks, i am a little nervous, idont really know what to expect or how the drugs will make me feel.
Feel quite down at the mo so just wanted to see if anyone could give me some advice and kind words to cheer me up !    xxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Mel

Welcome to the thread   

I too have endometriosis (endo) and I also have polycystic ovarian syndrome (pcos) so I can understand how you must've felt to hear about the endo and cysts.  Some consultants would rather leave the endo alone if it is mild because removing it can cause some scarring - he probably thought it was mild enough not to be causing any problems.  If you wanted to know why they didn't remove it, you could ring the gynae secretary to ask - they're usually very helpful.  I had my first lap 2 years ago and they didn't remove my endo because there was too much so they gave me Zoladex injections to make me have a temporary menopause - it reduced the endo and then they zapped it earlier this year.  So, there are less invasive things they can do for endo but obviously, you couldn't have the Zoladex if ttc.  If you continue to have problems in the future you could do some research and find an endo specialist.  But chances are, you'll be ok as your tubes are clear (I too have clear tubes and have the endo on my bowel and bladder and also around the pouch of douglas).  I'm in a same sex relationship so obviously we haven't been ttc naturally so can't ascertain if my problems affect fertility.  Did they diagnose PCOS or were your cysts not caused by PCOS?  I only ask beause you mentioned not ovulating (which can be a symptom of pcos).  Even though I have pcos, I assume I ovulate normally as I have regular periods. 

As long as your tubes are clear, the endo shouldn't be a problem (so they tell me).  And if you are having a medicated iui, the drugs will ensure you ovulate.  So, it seems to me that you won't have anything to worry about with iui working.  You're going down the right path and I really hope it works for you!

I hope you find lots of useful info on these boards.  There is a section for people with endo so you might find some answers there.  But I'd be happy to help with anything I can from my own experiences.

Wishing you lots of luck with your iui.

Emma


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello all

Sorry I haven't posted for a bit, I am full of new term germs!!!

*Astral* - sorry to hear you had a horrid basting, I hope they are not all like this!!

*Mina* - congrats and fingers crossed for your blood test results. 

*Gibs* - I hope you are feeling better now and that the hot water bottle did its job.

*Venus* - Hope you are feeling better, Well done on your attitude during the 2WW it must be so hard, I am kind of dreading that part when I come to it! I think I will be looking out for every little symptom etc and yes I must learn to steer clear of baby programmes on Discover home and health!! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

*Mel* - welcome. Sorry I can't offer much help as I haven't yet been through it myself but the girls on here are great and very knowledgeable.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all feeling okay whatever stage in the process you are at.

AFM - I have finally got a date set for my HyCoSy and counseling after it being cancelled by the hospital this month. Its now on the 7th and 14th of October! I a getting a bit nervous about it now - anyone got any useful bits of advice?

Sorry its such a short post

Kara


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining i'm due to start my 4th iui in October.

Big hugs to pricklyhedgehog -    

Minamoo - Congratulations on your bfp!

Wow!!!  This is is very busy thread, think it might take a while to get to know you all.  

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Prickly - sooooo sorry on your BFN,  

Sorry I missed you in my last post, my brain is like a sieve at the moment.

Kara


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

well...still no signs of AF...probably will arrive tomorrow and the progesterone support is delaying her....

Interesting stuff about the timing of IUI and sperm / egg lifespans....

I had my IUID AFTER ovulation....scan immediately before my insemination showed two corpus luteums were visible...and I felt ovulation pains ealry morning of that day - Pains felt midnight until 4am, and insemination was done 11.30am....so theoretically my insemination was done 7-12 hours after ovulation....hmm....
Nothing more I could have done to change this timing - clinic gave me my trigger shot 9am the previous day based on the size of my follies 3 at 17mm!!!....And I knew I had ovulated ealry hours of the next day...so I phoned clinic and moved my IUI timing from 4.30pm to 11.30am...glad I did or else I would definately have been too late for to catch the eggs!!
So, I ovulated 15-19 hours post HCG trigger - this seems VERY EARLY!!
My IUID was done 7-12 hours after ovulation - going by ovulation pains on left side, and scan confirming I had indeed ovulated from left side with two corpus luteums...

Don't know what else I could do to improve my chances next time...any suggestions girls?

I guess I am lucky to have a clinic who was willing to move IUI timings around for me! So, I am sticking with them, as they do IUI's every day of the year, except Xmas day!

I am cycling again end of Sept - two weeks to go....as soon as   AF arrives....lol


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies - wow, lots going on here today!

MinaMoo - hope you get your blood test results quickly and they put your mind at rest for a bit  

Deester - welcome, and not long to go til OTD for you, though I bet it still feels like forever... The progesterone drives you mad doesn't it 

Irico - glad the basting went well today! I can't believe how you had to transport the swimmers for your last one - the things we have to do!  

Clairey - well done on getting through the first week! Hope you've got lots of distractions lined up for the second week, and manage to stay away from the pee sticks 

Prickly -   - sorry you're feeling low. I hope AF doesn't keep you waiting around and you're back in Denmark soon, really hope it's second time lucky for you  

Venus - glad you're dealing with the 2ww so well. And yes, I blame the pessaries for all those symptoms! I had very similar, followed by crazy insomnia in the 2nd week that I could only put down to that, as it stopped as soon as I stopped using them.

Astral - for the 2ww I just made sure my tummy and back stayed snug, rather than using a hot water bottle - it probably doesn't make much difference but I think I read somewhere that it's better not to apply direct heat too much. I'm sure it won't have done you any harm though! Diet-wise I just stuck with the 2-3 brazil nuts/prenatal vitamins/floradix/fish oil that I'd been doing throughout, but without the evening primrose oil that I take for the first half of my cycle, and generally tried to eat as healthily as I could 

Mel86 - welcome! Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low, but it's good that you're about to start treatment, so you're making progress towards your goal! There's a useful beginners guide to IUI here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 that I found very helpful when starting out. Feel free to ask questions about anything you're not sure about - there's a lot of friendly and knowledgeable ladies on here!

Wishing & dreaming - I had an HSG, rather than a HyCoSy, and I'm not quite sure what the difference is, but certainly the HSG wasn't anywhere near as bad as I'd imagined! I was very nervous before, but it wasn't really any worse than a smear for me - just a bit of cramping when they injected the contrast dye. Hope it goes OK for you 

rungirl - welcome! And sorry to read what you've been through in your signature   . Hope the 4th IUI is the one that works for you 

afm - baseline scan went fine this morning (if a bit yucky - AF still going strong - sorry if that's TMI!!) - about to do my first jab of cycle number 2. Same doseage as last time - I mentioned to the nurse I just had one follie, and she said 'yep, that's all we want!'. Think they're pretty strong on avoiding multiple births in my clinic...! Interesting to read all the info being posted about timings - I think it was spot on for me last time, as I had ov pains during the basting! But if I responded exactly the same way this time, that would put basting day as being a sunday, which obviously isn't going to happen... But I'm not going to get ahead of myself, who knows how I'll respond this time!

Gibs x


----------



## charlie321

Hiya girls

Hi and welcome to Mel and Rungirl   

Mel - I don't have any experience of endo so I can't help there but I just wanted to say that we're all here to help   . As far as the drugs are concerned,  they effect people differently but for me they were not as bad as I was expecting so please don't worry. The jabs won't necessarily hurt either (they did a little for me but I'm a complete wuss). Good luck with it.x

Gib - sorry you've had such a nasty af.  I hate the witch and always have done. Have you seen that advert for bodyform or whatever it is that says "have a happy period"?...AS IF!    . Makes me mad when I hear that. Mine have been a bit weird since my IUI so I'm a bit para about filling my body with hormones again.  Hope that didn't come across as insensitive. I'm in a funny mood (pmt) and I tend to talk rubbish! 

Prickly - so sorry about your bfn   . I hope you can move onto your next treatment soon and that it will be your lucky one   

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry to miss loads of you out but I've had a really full on day at work so I'm going to slob on the sofa now with the paper while dh does the cooking. Got really bad pmt and need some tlc I think. Shame there's bog all on telly, although I think Law and Order is on later which I'm strangely addicted to! It's hard to find stuff to watch that doesn't feature babies or pg women! (I get a bit upset   )

Charlie.xx


----------



## gibs

Charlie - not insensitive at all, just true!  I mentioned it to the nurse today and she said it can happen, just cos I'd have had a thicker lining than usual after all the drugs. AF used to clobber me terribly when I was a teenager, so had to go on the pill from age 16 up to starting ttc. Since I came off the pill (2 years ago now, sigh...) I've been fine, so really hoping this isn't gonna be a regular thing  

I so know what you mean about avoiding telly - I went through a bad phase a few months ago, and couldn't go anywhere near grand designs/location location location etc. cos they always ended with the 'now they have the perfect home, and ooh lovely, there's the new baby, just how it should be' type voiceover. Had me in tears every time!  

x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Sorry to post this girls...but need your advice....

My OTD was yesterday....I tested 5am and got BFN....but still no signs of AF yesterday or today....and I KNOW that I ovulated between 12midnight and 4am on 2nd September, as the clinic did a scan immediately prior to my IUID and found two corpus luteums/ two follicles had ruptured and I felt the ovulation pains prior to this....the clinic test was a bit weird as it was a dropper / teat test, written in Danish...lol...so I am wondering if I did it wrong....tested too soon / using too weak urine (I was up as usual during my TWW peeing every two hours - sorry tmi!!)

OR question I need to ask is.....can the progesterone supps I have been on (600mg utrogestan daily vaginal tablets) delay AF?

I know the simplest solution would be to simply go and buy another preg test and test tomorrow if no AF arrives today...but guess after testing early on day 11 and day 12, and after having had past chem preg / m/c ....I am blinking terrified! LOL
Especially as I am continuing to experience the belly button tugging sensations underneath my naval - which I had prior to my last chem preg....

Do I stop the progesterone support?.......Does this delay AF? Anyone know


----------



## Astral

*Mel *- Thats great news that your tubes arent blocked!. I can tell you I was literally sh*tting myself about doing injections and side effects  , but.. it was fine. It doesnt hurt at all and even if it does, its literally for about 1 second! Plunge the syringe slowly too and then you cant feel it going in. I was ok on side effects, just sip water all day - 2 litres is reccommended.

*Venus* - Meant to say sorry you are suffering with AF type pains, whys that do you think? I havent really noticed any side effects from the pessaries other than slightly bigger boobs maybe, but I had mild AF type twinges too yesterday, very disconcerting! How are you feeling now?

*Prickly* - From reading, IUI should ideally be done BEFORE ovulation and if done after, it should be done within a small time frame - say 6 hours (as the egg may only be viable for 12 hours). Many ladies cant tell when they ovulate though (not me - I get bad ov pains most months!). Are you sure you did ov between midnight and 4am - they scanned you the following morning and that confirmed it? As for improving your chances - you could talk to them about timing your IUI BEFORE you ovulate? Also, are you using frozen donor sperm? The lifespan of that seems to be quoted as only 6-12 hours most sources I read. So in your case, with poss early ovulation and thawed sperm, your timing is critical - which makes me think you shouldnt get too down that it hasnt worked. If they dont time it right, how on earth could it work anyway !?

I would continue with pessaries until you can speak to your clinic. Have you used digital preg tests? They are more accurate. From what I have read here and on the leaflet the clinic gave me, it is normal for progesterone pessaries to delay your AF, so it could just be that, yes.

*Gibs* - Thanks for the 2ww advice. As for timings -how many hours after trigger shot was your IUI?

*In fact girls*, it would be great to have a bit of a straw poll on this (especially MinaMoo!):
- Are you on a natural, or medicated cycle, using fresh, or frozen sperm, what time was your trigger, how many hours after the trigger/LH surge was your IUI performed and when do you think you ovulated? So how many hours before/after you ov'd was the IUI performed? And taking into account time to prep the sperm, how old was the washed sperm when you ov'd?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Astral

I don't know what the funny feelings in my belly are.  I think it's coz of the pessaries but I didn't have it like this last time.  It's just like a dull ache now so much better than the cramping.

How are you coping on your 2ww.  I can tell that the timings are really playing on your mind.  

I think that there's an optimum time where our chances are at their highest and then either side of that, there are still chances but they are decreased the further away they are from the optimum time.  So, on a graph it would look like an upside down V or maybe a semi circle with the chances peaking in the middle.  The clinics and ourselves are trying to aim for that optimum time as it will give us our best chances.  But we still have chances either side of that time and can still catch, although the chances will be lower.  We're all different, and each scenario is different, so our optimum times could be different from person to person.  What I'm trying to say is that if the IUI wasn't timed very well, your chances may be lower, but there are still chances.  I hope I haven't sounded insensitive.  I'm just trying to say that the timings don't have to be exact for it to work.

It must be so frustrating for you.  Have you spoken to the clinic for reassurance?  Could you have one of the cons to ring you to put your mind at rest about the timings?  

With regards to your poll thingamejig!

I'm on a medicated cycle with frozen sperm.  Did my trigger 36 hours before IUI was due but as the clinic were running an hour late, IUI was actually 37 hours later.  This is the same scenario as last cycle but I had one follie that time and this time I have 2.  I asked the nurse if I might have ovulated early and she insisted that I wouldn't have!  But I don't know how knowledgeable she really is on that subject!

Emma


----------



## Astral

Hey Venus - yes, I totally agree with you and thats my view! - whilst timing is not a disaster, mistiming IUI shortens (lengthens!? Lol, not a gambler) your odds away from the optimum.. hence the quoted range for IUI as 5 - 25% I guess, along with other factors. I think you were lucky you had your IUI at 37 hours, I'd have been thrilled at that. Your having 2 follies would also increase your chances over having just one. Same for me, I had either 2 or even 3 possibly by Wed 5am. The number of washed sperm increases your chances too - DH had 40 million (but then he has low morph). I read that 5million is needed as a minimum, but that 10 gives better odds and that odds rise up to 40-50 million, after which there is no improvement in odds.

Thanks for your poll reply! So you dont know when you ovulated then?


----------



## VenusInFurs

And since you ladies seem to really know your stuff....can you tell me a bit about our donor sperm (yuk)!!

On the last cycle, the nurse showed us the sperm numbers and said it's excellent.  However, this time we used a different donor and she only said it's good.  So, I tried to remember the numbers:

There's 17million sperms per 1ml.  85% of them are swimming and 65% of those are swimming in a straight line.  Is that ok, good, very good, or very very good?  Answers on a postcard please! 

Reminds me of the old AA ad - he's a very nice man, he's a very very nice man!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oooh we cross posted on the sperms thingy!!  How on earth is it so damn difficult when we only need ONE!!!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww, 17million sounds so low compared to 40million - maybe I got it wrong!


Nope...dunno when I ovulated.  I never know!!  I have pcos so I don't even know if I ovulate naturally - I assume I do as I have regular periods?!?


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

No time for a long post but just to say - Prickly - I don't think you should get your hopes up (sorry   ).  I do think that progesterone support would delay AF because if you think of a natural cycle, AF only starts after the progesterone drop at the end of the cycle.  So if you are keeping progesterone artificially high, AF is not likely to occur.

As to whether you should stop the support, I would say yes if you are absolutely sure you are not pregnant (which you are probably not   ).  But as you say, maybe you should buy another test, check again tomorrow and if still BFN, stop the support.  Just my opinion - but would the clinic be able to give advice too?

Hi to everyone else - I had a temp drop this morning, so expecting AF today or tomorrow   .

B xx


----------



## Astral

Hi Venus, I saw you posted this before - from my limited understanding!..having regular periods does not indicate ovulation, or ovulating a 'mature egg'? You can have multiple annovulatory cycles (no egg) and 'normal' ladies can have maybe one cycle a year where there is no egg released. Has your clinic not spoken to you about this? I got my GP (through an endocronologist, but also, cos I just booked the nurse and basically asked).. to test my progesterone at day 7 post ovulation for 5 months in a row to confirm I was ovulating - thats the only way to be sure. I combined this with religious temp taking, so I could pinpoint ovulation, to book a 7dpo blood test.

That is excellent motilty (DH has only 50% motility)..sperm is washed through 3 different gradients of solution to get only the ones that are actively motile, I was told (although every clinic washes sperm in their own way apparently). I had 1/2 ml of fluid containing the pellet of sperm, so you either had 17, or 34million washed sperm?? Why not call and clarify? Sounds like 17 though, else she would have surely said excellent, but 17 is still good!

Beth and everyone else, I'd still be interested in your answer to my straw poll !:
- Are you on a natural, or medicated cycle, using fresh, or frozen sperm, what time was your trigger, how many hours after the trigger/LH surge was your IUI performed and when do you think you ovulated? So how many hours before/after you ov'd was the IUI performed? And taking into account time to prep the sperm, how old was the washed sperm when you ov'd?


----------



## gibs

Just a quick one from me while I naughtily check out FF while I'm at work...

Prickly - try not to worry, yes, I think progesterone definitely can delay AF.  Mine turned up 18 days past ovulation in the end, and I stopped the pessaries after OTD.  Progesterone doesn't make everyone have a delayed AF, but for some people it definitely does - and you're on a higher dose than I was.  Call your clinic and see if they think you should stop the progesterone or not. And I know it hurts, but you do need to do another pee stick in the morning if no AF, just so you know...  I did tonnes while I was waiting for AF, and it did get easier as I accepted I definitely wasn't up the duff    . It's a really horrible time isn't it - you're exactly where I was a week ago!  Hang in there, it'll all be moving forwards again soon    

Will catch up with the rest of you tonight and give you my info for the poll, but better go before someone looks over my shoulder!
Gibs x


----------



## Daizymay

Prickly: I'm sorry to hear your news. Defo call the clinic re stopping the pessaries. What a bloody rollercoaster we're all on!
Sorry - am supposed to be working so just a quickie with my stats:
I'm on medicated cycle using fresh sperm. 1st cycle trigger at 00.30am, 2nd at 00.45 am. Insemination roughly 37.5 hours after trigger on both cycles. No idea when I was likely to have ovulated. Sperm produced 5-6 hours before insemination. (The nurse told me that washed sperm can live for days - she said a test tube was left out over the christmas break once (very reassuring) and still alive 3days later!
Daizymay


----------



## Astral

Ah thanks for that Daizy (yes, sperm left out over christmas, wtf !! Wonder whose poor sample that was).. you made me feel more positive reading that   
Sounds like your timing was very good then and 6 hours old is really good going.


----------



## TQ

Quick reply from me too as also meant to be working!!

Prickly - my OTD was on a Monday - stopped cyclogest that day and AF came Friday so definitely delayed it - had expected it a week before!!  Sorry this probably isn't what you want to hear, but know that if you continue taking it when it's not needed then it will just be longer till you can cycle again.  But call your clinic just to check if you're not sure.

As for poll:
Last IUI (completely) natural, +OPK 13.30 Saturday, IUI 11.30 Monday.  400mg Cyclogest twice daily to OTD. Temp raised Wednesday (from cyclogest?). BFN
Successful IUI - natural, HcG trigger 15.30 Friday, IUI 12.30 Saturday. 400mg cyclogest twice daily to OTD + estrogen tablets (can't remember name or amounts). Temp raised Monday. BFP 

Certain of anovulation through temperature charting (and sorry Venus but having AF doesn't mean there's an egg unfortunately).  LHS seems to be the problem - RHS usually ok.

Will be interested in the results as considering triggering after scan next Friday (have script from last time still) and then going in Saturday morning for IUI.  Not sure if clinic will recommend this (doubts after last time they suggested triggering on Sunday which was already too late) but have decided to do this anyway.  As long as the follie is big enough (18mm+??) and lining is thick enough assume it will be ok to do this rather than waste another go (likely to ov naturally over weekend anyway).  Any thoughts?  If I assume the IUI will be around 11am Saturday (they close at midday I believe) what sort of time should I trigger?  And if my scan isn't until later should I take a chance and trigger beforehand anyway?  Feel a bit naughty but can't trust the clinic to get it right now!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Well, they don't half talk bloody nonsense, these consultants!!  I've been asking questions about my pcos for more than 10 years and you think one of them would've told me this by now.  I said I have regular periods and they said that means I'm ovulating!!!  I've seen so many different cons, rather than the main one I'm under, and all of them have talked complete rubbish.  Only the main man can be trusted but I rarely got to see him.  It took me 10 years to get my dx for endo as they kept telling me it was just pcos.  One of them even said I don't have pcos coz 'I don't look like I have it'!!!   

Thankfully they're not the cons at my tx clinic. 

But I'll ovulate with the trigger shot though won't I?


----------



## Astral

TQ - Thanks for your stats. I'm going to have a think about that dilemma of yours and get back to you and I'm with you.. do what YOU thinks best   

Venus - I'm shocked at that! Thats pretty basic stuff, my GP gave me that info, not even the fertility clinic. I would book a GP appointment and demand they do day 7 post ovulation progesterone testing say for 3 months in a row, to establish that you are ovulating. You will need to temp chart as me and TQ said to pinpoint it. You could examine other signs to help determine when you ovulated (knicker check and cervix position). Progesterone over 30 on day 7 post ov indicates ovulation was likely. I think triggering helps yes, but maybe get a 7dpo blood test after your IUI ??

AFM: Had to be very assertive but finally got the nurse to agree to move my planned IVF egg collection date from 10th January, to 6th February (I am 40 on 10th March, eek!) to create space for another IUI before Christmas. I still didnt get that agreed though, just that its now a possibility at least! She is concerned about over stimulating my ovaries and me getting OHSS.

Lets see if we can collect some more stats as per my poll, all valuable info. MinaMoo - from you too!


----------



## beannebee

Hello girls,

Astral  - in answer to your poll: I am on a medicated cycle with fresh sperm. HCG shot at 10pm on Sun 5th then DH gave sample at 8am on 7th which was washed then IUI at 10am on 7th, so sperm 2 hours old and IUI 36 hours after trigger. Good luck getting what you want and fitting in another IUI before IVF! Hopefully you won't need to go down IVF route if IUI successful! 

TQ  - Good luck making your decisions o triggering etc. Do whatever you need to to give yourself the best chance. I agree about AF not necessarily meaning you have ovulated. I had many monitored cycles with no ov yet AF came regularly, or more often! Thanks for  last time too. Not that fed up really, especially after I'd had my little rant!

Prickly - so sorry about BFN  and confusing symptoms. You must be going crazy. Hope it gets sorted out one way or another! 

Charlie  - Sorry AF is horrid, its awful when you feel you can't get away from images that make you miserable when you're already feeling low. Hope you feel better really soon. 

Gibs - Hope you are feeling better too (horrible AF!) I understand having to scan when she's visiting too! Yuck! Good luck for this cycle and for your lovely little follie.

Rungirl  - Welcome! Looks like you've been through a hell of a journey. Fingers X for cycle 4 

Wishing - Good luck for HyCoSy. Not sure what's involved, I had lap and dye, is it similar?

Mel - Welcome! I also had lap & dye in 2008 where they simultaneously did something to stimulate my ovaries (which didn't seem to work). They found a little bit of endo which they removed. If they have left yours it may be because it won't affect your treatment? I was also on clomid which worked sporadically for me then stopped working I think. Injecting the drugs for IUI didn't seem to affect me much mood wise and the injections get easy and normal very quickly. I'm sure you'll be fine! Good luck. 

Mina - Hope blood test was good!! Like others here have said, I'm sure there will always be hurdles to get over and things to worry about whatever stage of the journey we're on. It'll all be worth it! 

Venus - Sounds like you're coping really well with 2ww, especially as you're having so many unpleasant side effects. Keep positive as much as you can, without going loopy. I agree totally with your avoidance of talking about possibility of BFP it just hurts too much... (trying to rein in DH who can't help getting excited!) Sending you lots of  and . PS: yes as far as I know you'd normally ovulate with trigger shot.

Bethany - Glad you're enjoying 2ww! It made me smile reading your post from 15th about having no symptoms and fluttering etc... I am experiencing similar things, no symptoms followed by crampy feeling probably related to digestion knowing me. Keep positive! Good luck for OTD 

Clairey - I totally agree with you, not knowing is better, as anything is possible if you don't know what's not! Well done for keeping strong and not testing early, I'm inspired to wait with you until 22nd. 

Feeling Lucky - Welcome to the site, I hope you are lucky this time and that 2ww is kind to you.

Pixie Lou - I haven't had that exact situation before, but have definitely worried about starting injections when having a really light AF. Hope your clinic has told you what to do, good luck with treatment this cycle.

Deester - Welcome! Good luck for Sunday, hope you don't go crazy waiting in the meantime. 

Irico - Good luck for 2ww, glad the IUI went well. I notice you have the same IUI record as me, 1st BFN, 2nd abandoned too many follies and 3rd 2 follies ready to go! Hope it is 3rd time lucky for both of us. 

AFM - Feeling much more positive about 2ww after my little rant last time but not getting my hopes up. I'm just keeping busy doing other things and trying not to think too much. Eating healthily but basically not doing anything else different. Sorry for doing a massively long post again! Hello everyone else, hope everything is going ok! x

B x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Have read through all your kind posts girls....THANKYOU so so much for all your advice...very helpful!  

Good to know that so many of you have experienced delayed AF due to progesterone support...think I may opt for no progesterone support on my next tx then!!! I asked for this support....the Dr said he didn't think I needed it...but with past chem preg / m/c and my age...and not having had my day 21 progesterone levels tested to check I ovulate regularly/ produce enough progesterone to sustain any pregnancy....I had thought I was doing the right thing...as all the research I have read concludes that progesterone support post-IUID helps implantation and can help to prevent early preg loss....but nobody told me that it can delay AF...(but it does make sense!) 

I tested again tonight...BFN...and no symptoms of preg since 11DPO (other than this awful belly button tugging!)....so I am going to do as you all suggest and stop progesterone support from tomorrow if another BFN in the morning. 

As you say, if I continue using this, it will artificially keep my progesterone levels high and AF will never come, and I will delay starting my next tx even further too!
ARRGGHH what a blinking nightmare!! 

For the poll -: I recall my successful IUID where I conceived my DD - I used frozen sperm that was washed 5 minutes before putting into catheter and inserting for IUID, natural cycle,one follie at 17mm, trigger shot 9pm wednesday, insemination 9pm following day, so 24 hours post trigger HCG. (They do say earlier inseminations produce more girls...as the sperm has to wait around longer for the egg to be releeased...and female sperm live longer!) 
This cycle....medicated, with trigger HCG, 3 follies all at 17mm, HCG trigger 8.30 Wednesday, frozen sperm, 40 mill sperm count, 100% motility, prepared 10 minutes before my IUID, IUID 27 hours after HCG trigger - but scan showed I had already ovulated / two follies ruptured , prior to IUID.

Good luck with putting all that into your poll!! LOL


----------



## VenusInFurs

Prickly:  Interesting to read that early IUIs make more baby girls!!  I hope you're feeling ok now and that AF comes soon.  I also considered not using cyclogest due to my symptoms but I'm reminding myself that every little helps and a few bard bellies will be worth it to get what we really want.  Hope you can get your next trip sorted soon - c'mon af!

Beannabee:  Your timings all sound great and fresh sperm too.  All sounds great to me.  But yep, it easy for us to get carried away with thoughts about the BFP - last time I was convinced and just felt so pregnant - it was all in my mind of course and probably due to desparation but it felt so real.  I'm completely blocking out any of those thoughts now.  I hope DH is right to feel positive - OTD will soon be here!

Astral:  You wouldn't believe some of things that have been said to me over the years by these so called specialists.  When I demanded a lap, after 10 years of not being offered any proper investigations, they told me that af pain was all in my head and I was just over sensitive - funny how the lap (that I had to fight for) showed loads of endo that had probably been there since my teens.    If this cycle isn't successful, I will defo take on board your advice about blood tests and temp charting.  Knicker testing LOL!!!  I had lots of mucus on my last IUIs so is that a sign of ov?  Good luck with getting that extra IUI sorted - if you end up needing it of course!

TQ:  I wouldn't know what to suggest with timings of your trigger but good luck.  It's interesting and helpful to read about these stats from BFP cycles.  If it worked last time then chances are it could work on the same timings again!

Hello all you other ladies!  *waves*

I'm spending a boring night in on my own as Cerys has gone out on the town.  Dolled up in her makeup while I sit here looking like a complete scruff bag.  But I'm sure the table will turn in the morning when she has her usual nasty hangover - ha ha ha hahaha!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Sorry that I didn't log on yesterday but didn't get home until 7.30 last night. 

Prickly -    sorry for your result.  like the others have said the support can delay AF but not in all cases.  I think it would be best to test again in the morning and then decide. x 

Charlie - hope you are feeling better. 

Gibs - Good luck with this cycle I'll be   for you. x 

Rungirl, Deester and Mel - Welcome everyone on here is so nice and supportive. 

VIF, beannebee, Astral, Irico and Bethany - hope you are all looking after yourselves.

Clairey - step away from the pee sticks   

TQ, Wishing, Pixie Lou and feeling lucky - hope you are well. x 

AFM - Blood test result from Wed showed a HCG level of 70 which the nurses were happy with so I'm def pregnant!! so that helped and a little more positive about things.  Had another blood test today but for some reason the lab tested my renal function rather than HCG even though it had HCG on the form.  So I had to go back again and won't get the results until Monday.  

Astral - This is how my cycle went.  Norethinsterone for 10 days then metformin from day 1 of AF.  Had medicated cycle of supercure 500 and Gonal F 37.5.  Took HCG trigger shot at 11pm on the 29th Aug. then on the 31st Aug DH had to do sample in the house at 8.30 which we took to clinic by 9.30 (we only live 10 mins at most from clinic).  We went back for basting at 11am but they were running a little late so it took place about 11.30 to 11.45.  I had potentially 3 follies that would have been big enough by the 31st (last scan on Friday 27th Aug) I think DH level was 40 million and a 3 and 90%.  Things I did differently on this cycle compared to IVF was I rested that afternoon and then went back to work the following day (wasn't able to with IVF as in too much pain from EC) also I drank a small glass of pineapple (fresh) juice a day and had some brazil nuts for the first 3 days. 

As I've said before I had no symptoms at all, my age and low AMH go against me but for some very lucky reason it worked, I have been completely shocked as everyone kept telling me that IVF was the way, but that wasn't the case for us, so I honestly do feel that IUI can and does work. 

Hope this helps 

Good luck and Love to all. x 
Moo. x


----------



## gibs

Evening ladies,

MinaMoo - wonderful news! Great to hear from you, was starting to wonder how things were going for you!

Prickly - glad you've got a plan now, and really hope AF turns up for you soon  

Astral - here's my stats for my first cycle: medicated cycle (using purgeon), using fresh sperm, trigger was around 11pm on the Thursday night, basting was around 1:30pm on the Saturday (was meant to be 11:30 but clinic was running very late!). So that's 38.5 hours after triggering. I felt ov pains from around 10ish on Saturday morning which lasted for a few hours. Sperm was 2 hours old - they delayed the collection when they knew they were running late so it wouldn't be waiting around! Just had one follie, and can't remember the swimmer stats, I know it was over 10 million, but not massively so. Issues with viscosity too.
Glad you managed to move your IVF dates, at least that makes it a possibility you can fit another IUI in  

 to everyone else! Sorry for lack of personals but I'm a real sleepy head tonight!

Off for a nice weekend away tomorrow for our wedding anniversary, will be lovely to go away, even though we're not going far - it's so hard to plan things when you don't know when treatment dates will be, so I'm really pleased we managed to sort this out at short notice!
Have a lovely weekend everyone,
Gibs x


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Hi all!

I've been reading these threads for a while and learning loads, so I finally decided to join in properly today.  It is so heart-warming to see the support that you all give each other and it's so comforting to be amongst people who are going through the same things.

We've been ttc for nearly three years and I'm now in 2ww (getting used to the terminology now!) of our first try at IUI (pregnancy test due 29th Sept).  I was on Clomid for 7 months and in the two months since coming off it it feels like a black cloud has lifted, as looking back the side effects were terrible for me.  All in all am feeling much more able to cope with things now I have my head straight again so feeling quite optimistic about IUI and IVF if it comes to that.

I hope you are all well and feeling positive.  Like many others on here it was great to see an IUI success story - Congratulations Mina-Moo!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and hearing about more BFP's!!!xxx


----------



## Astral

Hi girls, thanks for your stats! Very interesting (any more for anymore??) I'm cogitating (sp!)  
*Jennie* - Hello and good luck on 2ww, your OTD is the day before mine 

*Venus* - lots of mucus (lol) is a good sign, but the only type that counts is the stretchy egg white kind (needs to stretch to about an inch!), so if you get that for 1-3 days, I'd say you might be.

*Gibs* - Brilliant that you can get away, I know what you mean about putting things on hold.

*TQ* - I think natural IUI is done anytime 24-48 hours after LH surge. If using a trigger shot, yes, it should be given as soon as the leading follicle reaches 18mm. You need a lining of about 8mm or more, but I gather they go ahead even if your lining is less than this? If you were to ov naturally on Sat pm/Sun am then a Monday IUI would probably be too late, if its 12-24+ hours post ovulation. But taking the trigger shot after your scan Friday am, means your Sat 11am IUI would, like me, be only 24 hours after your trigger. BUT you are likely to not ovulate until sometmie Sat night - as we typically ovulate 36-40 hours after the trigger - although I believe in the abscence of a LH/FSH blocker like Buserilin, your own LH can trigger ovulation anyway, despite the HcG shot. I guess its better to have IUI Saturday for a Sat/Sun ovulation, rather than IUI on Monday. Or, can you move the scan to Thursday late afternoon? Then if follie looks good, you could trigger Thursday night, for IUI Sat am.

*MinaMoo* - I'm so thrilled for you, this is fantastic news and you know what makes your story even more uplifting? That you were told you needed IVF becuase of your low AMH etc and yet IUI worked for you! I think that was a brave decision on your part to go back a step to IUI.. what made you do that then? What a result!!


----------



## Astral

This is a very informative website: http://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1 :

*How long does it take to ovulate after the first positive result on the OPK (Ovulation Predictor Kit)?*
You will most likely ovulate 12-48 hours after the first positive result on your OPK, and usually within 24-36 hours. Also, you do not need to keep testing for your LH surge once you get the first positive result. It is the first positive result that you are after.

*How long after HCG does ovulation occur and how do we know?* 
Ovulation occurs 36-40 hours after the HCG injection. We know this from IVF observation. Eggs will release in this timeframe if they have not been retrieved.

*How long do sperm live after timed intercourse or after IUI?*
Normal, healthy sperm live approximately 48-72 hours. (Abnormal sperm may have a shorter life, which may vary according to sperm health.) We do know that washed sperm can survive in the IVF incubator for up to 72 hours. That would be considered the upper practical limit.

*How long are eggs able to be fertilized?*
Eggs are able to be fertilized for about 12-24 hours after ovulation. The older the woman, the shorter this time becomes.

*How long does it take for fertilization to occur?* Fertilization occurs within 24 hours after ovulation.

*How long does it take for implantation to occur?* Implantation occurs about 5-10 days after ovulation.

I was thinking about getting a 7dpo blood test to confirm I ovulated and indeed it says here:

*What tests should I have after my IUI?* You should at least have a 7-dpo-progesterone test. Your RE may also check the pattern and thickness of the uterine lining via ultrasound at the same time.

/links


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks for the link Astral - I had also read this same info...but...well, I know this info is not always accurate...lol...as I had my HCG injection 8.30am and had ovulated by the time I had scan and IUID 11.30 the following day....so I ovulated 26 hours after HCG injection....and I know of other women on FF who ovulated 15-20 hours post HCG injection...as determined by ultrasound....blinking confusing this fertility mindfield!! ARRGGHH!!


----------



## Astral

Wow really Prickly? I read that ovulation can fall earlier if you arent on a medicated cycle with FSH/LH blockers, but most sources quote ovulation at 36+ hours with the trigger shot and if not, it must make it hard for them to time IUI's! But at least you know you ov'd early, so you can use that info with the clinic when timing your next IUI? I ovulated 39 hours after, so I hope my clinic takes that on board.


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone,
To start with I want to say a great big congrats to *mina-moo , I am really pleased for you. So glad that finally one of us has got a BFP xxxxx*

There has been a hive of activity on here, and lots of new people, welcome to you all. Sorry have not posted in a while. I have been reading today what everyone has been up to.

for the poll: I am on a medicated cycle, using DH's fresh sperm, on both cycles I had my trigger shot at 8pm and then IUI 2 days later at lunch time.

I have found all the discussions very interesting regarding timings as I have felt ovulation pain from lunch time the day following my trigger, so I am wondering if I am having IUI to late, and I am going to have a chat with the nurses when I go for my scan on Wednesday morning xxxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hello ladies

Sorry I haven't been posting much for the last few days. Work has just been awful. I have been wanting to do a long post with lots of personals, but I have always had to force myself to just do a quick skim of everyone else's posts, then turn back to my work. I am sooo fed up   (sorry, this is nothing to do with fertility tx). I am supposed to work 4 days a week and during the last 3 weeks I have been doing more than full time (but still, of course, on 4 days/week pay). And at evenings and weekends too. I have just checked my diary and the last time I had a whole day without doing any work was Sat 28th Aug (and that was only because I went to an FF meet-up.) And poor LO has hardly had any quality attention from me recently, so I feel bad for him but also for me  because I so love doing things with him (hope that's not too insensitive to talk about my LO on this thread).

And I still have no time for a long post as am going on holiday this afternoon (a week in a cottage in Suffolk with LO and my parents) and am supposed to be leaving the house by 1 pm - and still have work to finish, have not even thought about packing and need to try to stay fairly fresh as it's a 4 hour drive and I only vaguely know where I'm going.

So sorry for lack of personals. But there are a few things I do want to get into this post. *Astral* - I was really interested to see your straw poll - I thought of exactly the same thing in bed a few nights ago, then when I next checked FF, there was your post! (Are you a scientist too, by any chance?) One thing I did think is that maybe we should do a poll specifically for those who have had a BFP following IUI - and post it on the bumps and babes boards? Anyway, my stats this time were:

Natural cycle IUI, LH surge detected Saturday at 09.30 am, IUI Monday about 12.30 pm, so basting was 51 hours after detecting LH surge (it would normally have been 27 hours but the clinic is closed on Sundays). I think I felt ovulation 8 hours after detecting the surge (but I may have missed the start of the surge since I was only testing in the mornings). But if this was the case, my basting will have been 43 hours after ovulation  . Sperm was fresh and 30 million in the sample after washing. Sperm was about 3 hours old at basting. Egg was about 43 hours old   (unless what I thought were ovulation pains were not  ).

*TQ*, re your trigger question I wonder if you should follow the timings of what worked before? You said "Successful IUI - natural, HcG trigger 15.30 Friday, IUI 12.30 Saturday". That's only 21 hours after trigger - so if you are expecting basting this time at 11 am Saturday, you could do trigger 2 pm Friday. I know that does seem a short gap compared with "conventional" timings, but if that worked before, maybe it's worth a try? And I know follies are "supposed" to be 18 mm at trigger, but mine was only about 16mm at LH surge - so not sure if that's an absolute necessity. I definitely think you should follow your instincts (not the clinic's!) re trigger! If I have another go in October, I am thinking of "being economical with the truth" about LH surge to try to avoid having another basting more than 48 hours after surge...

I'm afraid I have no time for personals as I must finish my work and then start packing (I don't think the place we are staying at has internet access which is why I have to do this work now, rather than leave it until I get there  ). But just to say, *Mina-Moo*, I'm so pleased your bloods look good - I know it's still early days - but hopefully you can get all excited about it now and start planning a little?   How low is your AMH, out of interest?

AFM, I am still having pre-AF type stomach pains - but no sign of anything yet. Not getting my hopes up as I think AF is just delayed due to feeling so stressed about work. We (LO and I) will be with my parents all week on this holiday, so have not decided whether to test tomorrow although it's OTD  - at the moment, I'm thinking I won't because (i) if it's negative it always so demoralising (as you all know!) (ii) if it's positive I will find it hard keeping it quiet from my parents (but they don't even know I'm ttc and I think it would be a bit early to tell them) and (iii) either way, I don't know if I will be able to find any internet access to let you all know! So might just wait for AF to arrive. It might arrive today in any case and then I won't need to decide about OTD...

Welcome to all the new people who have joined us recently and hi to everyone else. Lots of  for stims / scans / bastings / 2wws. If I can find some internet access during my hols, I will sit down and write a long post with lots of personals  . And if I go all quiet for a week, it will mean that Suffolk is not well provided with internet cafes  .

B xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

*Bethany * - *good luck honey*! Hope AF doesn't come, hope you have lots of NICE preg symptoms and hope you get your BFP - for you and LO!!! Everything crossed for you!!  
Very interesting post and info re: TQ getting her _BFP after 21 hours post-trigger_!....After everything I have read....and having _conceived my DD in a cycle where I had my IUID 24 hours after my HCG trigger_....and after finding that I had _DEFINATELY ovulated on my last cycle AGAIN within 24 hours of my HCG trigger _ (glad the clinic scanned me to confirm this - but such a shame I had the IUID and such a good sperm count / motility wasted! Had to go ahead with IUID as the sperm had been washed and prepared..but the clinic did say there was chance I could still catch the egg!)...  
I am also seriously considering asking my clinic to inseminate me earlier than their standard 24-36 hours post HCG trigger..... 
If I was doing a natural cycle I would also be seriously considering (like you!) being a little economical with the truth and maybe placing my LH surge a little earlier...lol...although I know this is primarily (for you) due to your clinic closing at weekend!...*am still so annoyed that many UK clinics close at weekends* given they are in the "business" of fertility which never blinking closes!!! 
Sperm can live longer than the egg in any event - even washed sperm - (particularly relevant for me given my age and the fact that older eggs don't survive as long as younger women's!)...and I was told by the 4 different UK clinics and one Denmark clinic I have had tx's at, that female sperm survive for much longer...(thats why there are more girl babies with earlier IUI's as they can sit around waiting for an egg!..)..so I have much greater chances of conception doing insemination before or at ovulation - *its getting this blinking timing of ovulation and insemination right!*


----------



## feeling lucky

hi everyone,

sorry took a couple of days out of chill my head, as mind going round and round with what ifs....  lol
anyway l'm loving the info on the site and im really feeling like we're in it together.  (thanks ladies)

Minamoo - congrats darling, really pleased for you.. 

Daisymay - looooool about the sperm left out over christmas, but really cool to know that it survived! thanks thats really reassuring to us, regarding life time of sperm etc

Prickly - so sorry darling.. (im sending you loads of love and hugs); thanks for the post regarding the survival of the female sperm, in the conception of your DD.  i had no idea and makes me feel loads better thanks.

Astral - im loving the data anaylsis lol. are you going to cross reference the results i would love to see that chart of variables and successes (seriously). the maths and stats you posted regarding factual data about ovulation and fertiliziation i think highlights the maddening variables.... 12-48 after LH serge detected is a really big window and thats only taken from the point, where we decide to do the test right.  so that alone is massive window.

also reading all the stories on here, it is definitely worth investing in a clinic that opens weekends and bank holidays and the timing is soo important

Astral - my stats (if i can remember...)

IUI 1
clomid for 5 days, then progynova (estradiol tablets)  as they found the clomid had reduced the lining in my womb to 6 mil i think.  i think i had 3 follies that grew to 24mil as they had to delay the insem cuz lining too thin to receive embryo.  finally did injection to stimulate LH and then insem the following day when lining 7.5mil.  sperm 50 mill, 80% good swimers. i was also given the progesteron pesseries and BFN.  tho my doctor happily told me post cycle that this cycle was 'optimum' i looked at him completely blankly and really shocked that.. although there was no pregnancy this was still 'optimum' (stresssssssed) however, my nurse was convinced that my lining had been too thin (caused by bloody clomid)

IUI 2
had gonal injections this time to prevent the reduction in the lining.  i think i had it every other day for a week before insem about 150 mils every other day. (these are the injections in the tummy). they also took my blood every other day to monitor the level of estrogen in my blood which went from 462, 777, 1200, 1600 (which they said was great) also lining was 9.5 this time.  I had 3 follies again, that matured to 19.5 x 2 and 18 mil; i used same donor, this time had 61 mil and they gave me trigger shot i think midday on the sat and IUI at 9am on the sunday (so thats 21 hours post injection). i detected my lh surge sunday am about 6/7am so within your stats, im feeling thats pretty good.  but no idea when i ovulated.  initially like i said to you i felt alot of bloating and think i ovulated monday night.  but reading the information on here 1) i think the follies are probably released at different times and 2) according to the stats you posted it must be 12-48 hours after lh (actually yeah that still fits with monday pm right??) god sooo many variables!!!!

but good luck ladies to all those with pending OTDs xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girlies

Well you lot have been busy chatting this weekend   

Mina:  I'm so pleased for you with regards to your test results.  Glad it's put your mind at rest and finally proven to you that ARE PREGNANT!!!   

Jennie:  Hi there!!  Welcome to the thread.  You have the same OTD as me so wishing you loads of luck!  I feel that time is going soooo slowly but the 29th will soon be here and I hope it brings us both good news!

Bethany:  No worries about not being able to do personals hun!  FF and the internet can take up so much time and it's not always possible to catch up properly.  It can also take over at times and I often find myself dwindling away the hours online - much to Cerys' dismay as she comes home from work to find that I haven't done my chores   .  Have a great holiday and good luck for OTD - whenever you decide to do it   

Lucky:  I know the feeling hun.  I sometimes have to take time out from thinking about tx.  Those what if's seem to get at all of us.  I hope you're feeling a likkle less loopy with it all now   

Prickly:  It must be really frustrating for you - knowing that you ov before iui.  If you think you ov early then it's defo something to consider on your next cycle.  We're all different and maybe you are more likely to ov before the 24-36hr window.

Gibs:  Happy Anniversary to you and DH.  Have a great time away!!

Astral, Jooley and everyone else:  How are you all doing?  

AFM:  After reading all the discussions about ov timings I'm starting to question this thing about me having anovulation.  I never know when I'm ov but some months I'll get a funny tummy at the time of ov.  Sometimes it's a little discomfort similar to mild af pains and sometimes I'll get a few sharp pains but I've always put it down to cyst pains from my pcos.  Other months I get nothing at all.  So, I'm wondering if I'm just ov a few times a year.  I have a bee in my bonnet about now.  I'm assuming that I ov this time due to the trigger shot - I don't want to even believe that I might not have so I won't go down that road with this cycle.  I'll just wait to find out on OTD.  But if it's another BFN, I'm gonna speak to my clinic about testing for ov.  All the years I've had pcos and I've always thought I MUST ov as I have regular periods.  Can I ask what kinds of symptoms you get to know you're ov?  What does ov pain feel like?  I get such bad af pain it would make sense to have ov pains too!!  

Oh and before I forget....I'm a happy bunny today as Sadie got 2nd place out of 9 very good quality dogs at the show yesterday.  I was soooooo chuffed!!  Only 1 show left now before her mating.  Let's hope my baby girl has a better time with this fertility stuff than we do!!  There was a question mark over her having endo too!!  Strange but true!!!

Emma )


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick post from me to see how everyone is doing?

Astral - also meant to say that my clinic told us to have sex the night of basting and the following day as there attitude was the more   the better.  Also the reason we did IUI is that we were still entitled to our free 3 goes on NHS so we decided to have a go while we saved for another IVF. 

VIF - well done at the dog show, and hope you are not over doing things. x 

Bethany - have a great holiday my AMH was 6.82 last September when they tested.  

To everyone else I hope you are having a good weekend and good luck to anyone testing or having treatment this coming week. x

Moo. x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

Haven't you all been busy...go away for a few days and look what happens!!

Firstly, Mina-Moo CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is such brilliant news

Venus, congrats on your doggy doing so well.

Astral for your poll, I had trigger shot on Sunday am at 12.15 and then IUI at about 12.00 on the Monday. Hope that helps   

Prickly, how are you? I'm sorry that things have been tough for you   

Clairey, where are you and how are you coping with the 2ww?

Hello and welcome to you new ladies   

AFM i'm fine but am definitely going   . Have had the worst cold sore i've ever had which made me wonder if my immune system is a bit beaten up after this cycle - have had a sore throat too...boo. I've also been really stupid...put some flowers into a glass whilst I was cleaning up, moved the flowers into the vase and about 20 minutes later thought 'I know, i'll drink that water that I left on the side earlier' GROSS!!!! BFP or am I just stupid   

5 days and counting to OTD   this week.

Lots of love to all of you, sorry if i've missed lots of you, big   
Tahiti xx


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Hi, hope you've all had a relaxing weekend. I've mostly been horizontal on the settee - I think DH is beginning to wonder what it would be like if I was actually pregnant, I've done so little. Still, I hear it is best to take it easy - although I'm not sure Cadbury's Fruit and Nut family-size would tick the 'eat nuts' box..!

*Astral and Venus in Furs* - thanks for the messages - lets hope we get a hat-trick this month. 

Venus - As for the annovulation thing, they have me down as irregular too. I've always had ridiculously painful periods, but always since being a teenager, I took it as re-assurance that I was fertile. The irony! If only I'd known 1% of what I know now about endo and fertility.

I was thinking that I'm doing quite well in not obsessing about stuff. But then I realised that it's only been 4 days of the 14 day wait. And that I've been on here 3 times!

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone!
*Venus* - Hardly any woman feel ovulation pain I believe. None of my friends do and I'm sure I read once somewhere maybe only 10% of woman do (and judging by this thread, thats true)?Its a very distinct throbbing gripey pain in and around one ovary and sometimes can be pretty intense, but it lasts for me for several hours without let up - its the pain from the follicle bursting and the fluid irritating the peritineum (sp!). None of my friends who get bad AF pains get ov pains and I dont really get AF pains hardly at all, so I dont think the two are correlated. As for whether you ov'd or not.. your IUI was last Monday, do you think you ov'd on Monday also? If so, today you are now 7 days post ovulation - so you could go to the doctor/nurse/clinic today (or tommorow morning at latest) and ask them to do a 7dpo progesterone blood test to verify that you ovulated.

*Tahiti* - Were you on a medicated cycle, or natural before the HcG and how many follies did you have? Could you tell when you ovulated? Seems your IUI was also 24 hours after trigger.

*FeelingLucky *- I guess with 3 large follies (egg-cellent!) and 50/60million washed sperm, that is pretty good from what I have read. But still you could have had the IUI potentially 24 hours before you ovulated? I dont know if that could be called optimum!?

*Prickly* - are you taking Buserilin or some other LH/FSH blocker leading up to these IUI's? If not, then from what I read, your own LH can kick in and make you ovulate sooner/quicker than the standard response from a HcG trigger shot. So yes, you might want to ask them about that ??

*Beth* - No, I'm not a scientist (I took that as a compliment!)  but I was a programmer for years. At the moment I'm coasting in an easy job that just pays the bills, to make space for all this stuff as I didnt want to be busy, stressed, or striving for anything at this time in my life. I read your posts and I cant help thinking, can you not say no to them at work, or cut your hours, or do something to lessen the work stress? I hope this week away is relaxing for you and good luck with your OTD  And yes, what a brilliant idea to post to the bumps board..!

*AFM*: Like Jennie, I have been lazing around alot too whilst DH insisted on cleaning the whole house and doing most of the cooking! I'm not 'feeling' pg, but then noone ever does, right.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Astral, thanks so much for your advice.  I've just been for the 7dpo test but the results won't be back til Friday!!  Is it just my docs who take forever with blood tests?  I'm sure my old practice was a lot quicker than that!

Do you mind if I ask you a bit more?  I know I had follicles on both IUI cycles coz they showed up on the scans but 'IF' I have annovulation does that mean I'm making follies that either don't contain eggs, the eggs don't mature or the eggs don't release and travel along the tubes?  I read that pcos causes problems with egg maturity so the eggs don't get released, instead they stick to the ovaries and that's what causes annovulation.  So, with my regular periods I always assumed that this was going like clock work!  Now, if I am having problems ovulating on my normal cycles, would the fertility drugs make this all ok on my IUI cycles?  Or could the still problem be occuring?

I know you might not be able to answer all this, just hoping someone will know!  Bloody consultants!!  I've mentioned to several of them that I have regular periods so must be ovulating and not one of them said that it's not the case.  Makes me sick. 

And do other clinics scan right before IUI like Prickly's clinic did?  Mine doesn't.  My last scan was on the Friday, trigger at midnight on Sat and IUI at noon on Monday.


----------



## TQ

Hi everyone! Sorry I've not been on the last few days and thanks to all for your advice on "economy with the truth" - looks like it won't be an issue now, but I'll go into that in a minute after personals.

Venus - your story saddens me - it just proves what a minefield the medical profession is and how much misinformation is out there. It's really only when you have real problems that you gradually uncover the truth. How on earth did things happen in pre-internet days?! I guess we all just had to believe what we were told back then as there was no-one else to ask! Don't get paranoid about anovulation though - I think it can effect most women at some point, but isn't necessarily regular - I think I read somewhere that occasionally a woman may not ovulate one month but is otherwise fine. Not sure how they know this for sure though without monitoring lots of women for long periods... sorry to have worried you. Congratulations to Sadie - what a clever dog!!

Astral - glad you got the IVF date postponed - sounds like there's some hope out there for you - I agree that a natural cycle might be the best bet if they're concerned about OHSS, but only you can make that decision. Let's hope that this is all hypothetical anyway and not needed! Thanks for the stats - interestingly the nurse just told me that the egg can live for 36-48 hours after ovulation. I said I'd never read anything to suggest that before, but she kept on insisting and telling me that the timing last time was probably fine. I still know it wasn't. Enjoy the laziness!!

Beannebee - hope the waiting is going ok. - really close now! Your stats sound almost perfect, so fingers crossed it is third time lucky for you!!   

Prickly - sounds like our DD's confirm the myth of female sperm hanging about waiting for the egg!! Know there were quite a few DD's born to other lesbians at the clinic I was at before who had similar protocols. Agree with Astral's theory that if the LH was already rising at HcG shot, then you may ovulate earlier than expected. Hope  comes along soon for you.

Mina-Moo - fantastic news about your levels. So exciting to hear some good news on here! You're giving us all hope - especially since you took a step backwards in medical terms. Keep smiling!!  

Gibs - hope you had a lovely anniversary and great weekend away. Glad you managed to take a break from all this!

Sheffield Jennie - welcome to the thread. Sounds like clomid was a nightmare for you and glad things are better now. Good luck on your 2WW - would be lovely if it was a first time success story for your IUI! Sure nuts are nuts however they are packaged so enjoy!! 

Jooley - hope the nurses listen to you and you're able to rejig your treatment to what you believe is best for you.

Bethany - not sure if you'll see this until too late, but hope you have a wonderful break with your family. Sounds like you definitely deserve it after all the stress of work. Make sure you get lots of time with DS and forget all about work!! Thanks for your advice - it is so confusing - after all every woman is different and I guess every cycle is too, so just because something worked last time, doesn't mean it will again, but do believe that earlier is better than later. Can't wait to hear your news - assume you didn't test before you left so will have us hanging out till you can find a way to update us.       for some good news to make your week off more exciting!

feeling lucky - your stats are really interesting - hope the gonal injections have done their job this time for you - only 1 week left!!

Tahiti - hope you're feeling better. There seems to have been lots of illness around recently - even me and I NEVER get ill!!! Must be something to do with the weather suddenly getting colder and the kids going back to school and sharing lots of germs with their parents who then bring it to work or on public transport or in the shops!!!! Not long till test day now for you. Got everything crossed     . be patient!!

Any news from Wilpin or Deester - both should know by now? Hope you're ok if you're reading ladies?

AFM: Well totally thrown today. Had scan this morning and lining is great at 9mm (CD11 today - this was it's measurement on CD14 last month), but my follies aren't playing along. Apparently I have "7 little ones on the left and 10 little ones on the right" which is not what they were expecting at all. In fact they were so surprised they got me to undress again and let them rescan to check they hadn't missed something. They are pretty convinced this month will be a no go unless some sort of miracle happens by Friday when I'm booked for another scan. So shocked and upset as I really thought after all the problems last month this month would be ok. The nurse didn't help after either, with her telling me the egg lives longer than any research I've read and then telling me the clinic's open over the weekend they just don't answer the phones. Apparently if I'd just come in they would have seen me. Shame they didn't bother telling me that before really. At least I know for this time. They had my letter at the front of my notes and apart from the nurse mentioning that there were a few problems last time, I've had no response to it at all. Which also makes me very angry. They really are useless!!!!!!

Anyway, now I don't know what to think. All the talk of ovulation pain got me wondering as I had quite a lot of pain "down there" yesterday - at one point it hurt to sit down. I thought it was a bit of trapped wind, but maybe I ovulated really early. They said they couldn't see a corpus luteum on the scan though so I assume not. Anyone got any ideas? Anything I can do to help one of the follies get going? Or should I just accept that this month isn't meant to be either? Soooooooo frustrated by all this and just keep wanting to cry - can't believe that when I came back to work in January, I really thought it would just be for 6 months, then accepted it would be closer to a year when we decided to TTC again, but now it's looking closer to 2 years. I really hate working in London and would leave tomorrow if it wasn't for TTC, but have to keep going with it until we succeed (or we run out of sperm, whichever comes first). The clinic being so crap was bad enough, but now my body's letting me down too I just don't know what to do next.

Sorry for the me post - just totally shocked that this has happened.

Anyway, I've updated the list to include Jennie

Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Deester..................2ww - OTD 19th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
feeling lucky............2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Irico........................Stimming, Basting 15th Sept
TQ...........................CD15 scan 24th Sept, grow follie, grow!!!!!!
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Baseline scan for IUI#2 16th Sept
Daizymay...............Cycling this week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
PricklyHedgehog........Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
MinaMoo................


----------



## TQ

Wow!!  that was a long post - sorry!!!!!


----------



## Tahiti

Hi astral

Yes it was a medicated cycle with puregon and suprecur and then trigger shot. I had one follie at 18mm and one at 13mm as at the Friday before basting. My basting was 36 hours after injecting the ovitrelle. My clinic said that I would ovulate between 34 and 36 hours after the injection. 

Hope that's useful


----------



## Tahiti

Tq sorry I posted at the same time as you. I'm so sorry things have been so rotten for you, I'm only on my first cycle so I'm not really sure what might have happened. Sending you a big hug x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

*TQ* - I am* ASTOUNDED *  by your clinic - their sheer lack of warmth...an acknowledgement to your letter would be something...they HAVE received it as its bloody well sitting on the front of your file!!....let alone the bloody nurse referring to your life and their treatment of it as "a few problems last time"!!!!   
And then to top it off...to tell you that they simply don't answer their phones at weekends!!! You could have been in then to see them...!!! Words just can't describe it all really!!! ABSOLUTELY DISGRACEFUL!!! 

Good for you for remaining focused...and even sane!!

As for your follies - wow...what a development....is there no way you could ask them (in view of their disgusting treatment of you so far!)..if you could convert to IVF? Given so many follies....there is still time!

Your uterine lining is great - so at least take some comfort from the fact that you know your body can and does respond well in this respect (one less worry to think about I guess).... 

You may yet get to your scan on Friday and fingers crossed for you that things go the same way mine did when I had 5 follies.....they shrank back and 3 lead ones developed... 

AFM - My AF arrived today - four days later than my OTD of last Thursday...but just glad she is finally here! Have phoned my clinic this morning and am waiting for them to ring me back to get on with arranging next tx in two weeks time or thereabouts....just hoping they will say its okay to do another medicated cycle straight after the last one...as I have my follie stim meds ready here to go. 
Anyone else got any advice for TQ - as to what she cold do to help push a lead follie along there??


----------



## Astral

Guys, I need to have another look at all these answers, but I think.. natural cycles IUI is performed earlier (with or without trigger) and medicated cycles, generally 36-38 hours post trigger.

Venus - Your welcome and well done for getting a test! You may be ovulating totally fine, but you should definetly get it checked considering your medical conditions (and go back over subsequent months and insist they recheck it to get a pattern!). I believe having a follicle doesnt necessarily mean there is an egg in there (they are too small to see on a scan) but I am sure you did have some! The 7dpo test should confirm that. I just booked mine for Wednesday   

TQ - I'm sorry you are so down. As for the nurse, thats ridiculous, what is she - a leading fertility research expert or something, that she can fly in the face of the wealth of information that clearly says 12-24 hours lifespan for an egg, including all the books written?? I think thats as shocking as Venus's story! Makes me so mad    Maybe she was being defensive as a way to deflect the timing of your last IUI and your letter??

As for your follies.. wow, thats alot? 17 developing ?? Do you think they have your medication dose wrong?? I thought they were only aiming for 2 lead follicles out of a handful for IUI (3 max) and am surprised they have stimmed you to get so many develop. Prickly is right - my Con said she would aim for 6-16 follicles for IVF! Were you supposed to be ready for IUI then by now? From what I understood from my clinic, if the lead follicle wasnt large enough, I would have had to stay on the Puregon and Buserilin until it was. Have you considered changing clinics !?! You must have alot of choice, living in London.


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  Awwww I can't believe you've had such bad news about the follies.  Have they changed your dose of meds to try and get you a lead follicle by Friday?  I know that they were a bit worried about mine and then they had a growth spurt over 3 days (main one went from 11mm to 17mm from Tues to Fri).  I really hope the same can happen for you.  As for that clinic - OMG - Prickly has said it all really.  I would report them to the HFEA or something - what a disusting way to treat patients.  And what on earth are they doing about that complaint?  I would ask to speak to the admin manager and ask them for details of their formal complaints procedure.  I assume they've failed on that so far so I would be looking at the last resort steps and where you go if you're not happy with the clinics handling of the complaint.  I really hope something happens with those follies so you don't have to abandon.  I wish I had more advice to give but I just don't know enough about it all.

Thanks TQ and Astral for your help and advice on the anovulation thing.  I'm hoping I won't have to worry about it and that OTD has a nice result for me.  But if I get another BFN, I will start monitoring my cycles, at least until I get pg.  I'll know for sure then if my natural periods are real ones or not.  PCOS is such a minefield!  A really complex condition to understand and half the time I feel like the experts haven't got a clue!  I've had to become my own doctor in a way as I've learnt all about the condition from the net and not from the docs!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Bad news I'm afraid got my blood test results from Friday and my HCG has dropped therefore its a chem preg and I have to stop the injections and wair for AF.    Really upset but Nurse said that I don't have to wait if I want to go again and they will work something out. She was so lovely.  

Love and hugs to all.

Moo. x


----------



## Astral

Oh MinaMoo, thats so so sad sweetheart, I'm actually in tears for you.. you must be gutted. I'm so so sorry. Thanks for telling us all, it sounds like you are being very brave.    
Thats wonderful they were so caring and offered to let you go again ASAP and whilst it is super positive that you did get sperm to meet egg this time, I am sure thats no consolation right now. 
xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww Mina I'm so sorry.  I can't imagine how devastated you must be.  Like Astral, I'm really upset for you too...we were all so sure this was it for you.  I don't know what I could possibly say to comfort you.  I'm glad you feel brave and strong enough to get back into tx and I hope it all has a happy outcome in the end.  Take time out from FF if you need to but we're all here for you if and when you need us.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Mina - after having chem preg's myself, I am right there with you honey - its bloody awful and feels like a silent grieving you have to go through....nobody in the medical profession seems to recognise this as a LOSS...medics vary so much in their treatment of women who have chem preg's...from the awful experiences I have had with people saying (well meaning or not!) " well, it wasn't really a baby...you can try again...at least you know you CAN get pregnant..." blah, blah blah.....NOTHING stops you feeling the loss!!
But Mina - like VIF says, you ARE strong and brave...you have come onto FF and used this space to share your feelings and I really hope you feel this helps in some small way...we are here to support one another....we have all suffered the pain and heartache of loss of one kind or another on here....and it WILL make us stronger won't it ladies!!!!
So, take courage Mina - get strong....and come back fighting...it can and will happen for you!
Thinking of you. 
Sharon.xxxx 

AFM - AF arrived today....so back to next tx cycle for me too.....all booked up again with clinic for next medicated cycle of IUID...two other ladies on the Denmark thread going to Copenhagen Fert Centre around the same time as me...so trying to sort out FF meet up...have my next scan on day 11 this time....andhoping (if things go same way as last time)   to have basting around day 13, 2nd October....hope my follies grow exactly how they did the last time....and THIS time I am going earlier for basting and may do double basting if scan shows I haven't ovulated just before IUID (as it did last time!)....


----------



## TQ

Oh Mina I'm so so so sorry for you.  What sad news.  I'm so sorry if my post compounded it at all.

Take care of yourself and take time out if you need to.  When you're ready, make sure you discuss with your clinic if there is any luteal phase support they can offer to help next time.  But for now, just take the time to grieve as prickly says and look after yourself.

            

And guys, thanks for the responses - sorry for the me post was just so surprised!  As I'm on a natural cycle there's nothing I can do except sit and wait and hope.  They're asked me to go in again Weds for another scan to see if there's any development, but not holding out much hope really.  I'm just very impatient and don't like having to wait around for things!!  Hoping that I get a response like prickly's and at least one of them decides to get up and go!  But will definitely be heading for a medicated cycle next month now!  

Prickly - glad AF has arrived - sounds like you have an exciting month ahead.


----------



## Astral

Ahh, you on no meds at all TQ? Thats amazing that you had 17 follies developing then !

Good luck Prickly and I'm glad all this info sharing means that we can go back to the clinics to discuss our timings and hopefully, you can get your IUI better timed next time. Jooley too.


----------



## gibs

MinaMoo I'm so, so sorry       . It's just so painful when you think you've done it and then it gets taken away from you, and it must be even more so when you've been through tx to get there.  As the others say, make sure you take time out if you need it, give yourself time to process all the crazy emotions you've been through and are going through right now.  Take care of yourself, and we're here if you need us       

TQ - sorry your scan results were so unexpected, it does sound weird from an unmedicated cycle! Afraid I don't know how to encourage a lead follie - are you eating plenty of protein? That's the only thing I can think of, sorry... I'd have thought they'd definitely spot the corpus luteum if you'd already ovulated, as I think that's usually very easy to see, so maybe you're just going to ovulate later this month? Hope it works out for you, and sorry you might be facing a further delay, it drives you mad doesn't it  

Prickly - great to hear AF finally showed up and you're getting sorted for the next go.  Tonnes of    for this cycle!

Venus - hope the blood test results show you ovulated - and glad you've been getting lots of help from the internet, if not from your doctors!  Our clinic doesn't scan straight before IUI either, they just assume ovulation happens it would seem.... I only became aware of ovulation pain when I started doing temperature charting, and realised the funny niggling pain I'd have on one side or the other was happening just when I was ovulating! I can spot it easily now I know what it is.  Oh, and well done to Sadie! 

Sheffield Jennie - welcome! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you  

Bethany - (in case you find an internet cafe!) sorry to hear work is so full-on for you at the moment, but glad you've escaped to Suffolk for a bit!  Hope you come back with some good news for us    

Astral - well done for the info-gathering - it's been very interesting to hear all the different timings etc from everyone!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all OK  

afm - had lovely night away with DH for our anniversary, was very nice to have a break from it all, and called in at Harrogate flower show on the way home to get yet more plants for our garden - can't resist!  

Gibs x


----------



## Mel86

Everyone on here has been so helpful and given me lots of advice  
i feel excited to get started in 2 weeks on my first iui attempt! 

Just wanted to ask has anyone tried acupuncture or know much about it? ive read that it can boost fertility but wasnt sure if it was just hearsay , i can get cashback for it through my health plan so was just going to give it a go, what do you ladies think? xxxx


----------



## Clairey2608

Sorry i've been a bit quiet on here for a few days but just to let you all know, treatment hasn't worked for us this time. AF showed up with avengance on Saturday (5 days before OTD) and DH and I have been feeling devestated and very sad. We both had decided to enjoy the weekend and then start preparing ourselves for a possible BFN on test day so were shocked when AF arrived out of the blue so early and without either of us really emotionally preparing ourselves for bad news, I think this is why we've had a rough few days. Have spoken to the clinic today and they are sorting everything out for us to start our next IUI in October (they advise a months break at our clinic) so we know where we're going but just taking our time to get our head round it all at the moment and spending lots of time together. 

Sorry for the me post but will catch back up with everyone in a few days,    to all xx


----------



## charlie321

Hello all

Mina - So sorry honey   . I can't really say anything to help but my heart goes out to you.x

Clairey - so sorry for you too   . What a horrid shock it must have been. Take care and use the month's break to take it all in and process it and hopefully you can be positive for October.x

Mel -  Just thought I'd say that I'm having acu once a week. Honestly couldn't tell you if it works but I've not had any ov pains since I began and it is very relaxing when I'm on the table! I started going as I figured anything was worth a shot. 

Venus - congrats on having such a prize winning doggie!   . Just been on the phone today myself about a pup. It's a tricolour though but I might be tempted! I read about your ov pain questions and just thought I'd say that I get a lot of pain around the middle of my cycle so have always put that down to ov. 

Astral - if you're still after stats, I was basted 24hrs after HCG (medicated IUI) as I had loads of follies.  The nurse said it was a good thing though as that way sperm were already waiting for when I ovulated. It was still a bfn but the theory made sense to me.

Sorry can't do any personals but hope you are all ok.

Right gals, I'm starting stimming tonight and I'm hoping that I don't over stimulate like last time. If I do the nurse said it's convert to IVF or abandon   . Really nervous about this go as the result of the last one still haunts me. Sometimes I feel the natural way is a little less painful, but nothing ventured, nothing gained. Hopefully one day all this heart ache that we all go through will be replaced by something really wonderful.  


Night night
Charlie.x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Charlie - Good luck with the stimming...I'm starting stimming tomorrow too!!   for no OHSS and some nice sized follies for us both! 

Mel - I had acupuncture sessions before and on my last tx...before ovulation, immediately after insem (like 5 mins after!)...didn't work for me I'm afraid..but did find it relaxing. Loads of research to suggest it can help imrove blood flow to the uterus and aid implantation! 

Venus - Hope you are both enjoying the TWW...great news about your pooch...I have a mad 3 year old springer spaniel and ca nhonestly say I have found her love and companionship (and great excuse to HAVE to walk in the fresh autumn air!) a real source of support during my tx cycles! 

Gibs - Thanks for the  ...  to you!

Astral - how's your stats table going? LOL..xx

TQ - How are you doing? Keeping your chin up I hope!!! 

Jennie - welcome! 

Everyone else - I am thinking we maybe need an updated table - but I am dashing to walk dog and take DD to school...so if anyone else has time to cut and paste the last one with updates for us all (I start stimming tomorrow, IUID 2 weeks time)....great...if not, will try and post updated one this afternoon...as its getting busy again on here with all the new FF tx's and TWW's!! Good luck ladies!! 

Clairey - Great that you are both taking some time together...wishing you loads of luck for October cycle!


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Ladies,
back again . my 2nd iui was a success buty sadly i lost the little bean when he was nearly 7 weeks old. Really gutting and had started the next iui and had the trigger shot then ddue to go in to be basted and then guess what - saturday 4.30 am EARTHquate strikes as we are in New zealabd and the fault line runs past our house. my clinic is in christchurch which took a battering - the building is still there. But can you imagine - I was more peed off about the fact that my IUI was being canelled than the earthquake!!!. anyway two weeks on and starting the next iui round - hopefuly will get to complete it  this time!! Blood tests on CD 10 which will be monday 28th.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Morning ladies

Clairey:  I'm soooo sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.  And getting af is so much harder than being prepared and ready with a test.  5 days early must've been a real shock for you.  It happened to a friend who was cycling with me at the clinic last time.  She was devastated and I was so shocked that it was over so quickly for her.  I started testing early as i knew my af was due so I was prepared when mine came the day before OTD.  You and DH sound like you're very strong together in dealing with this.  It's good news about going again in October.  I was gutted when my clinic told me I had to wait a month but honestly, I needed it for my sanity.  I had a really bad month and then prepared myself mentally for this cycle and I have a completely different attitude towards it this time.  I'm coping with the 2ww much better and I'm not thinking about if it has or hasn't worked.  That bit is difficult but it's the only way I can get through it.  If I didn't have the month off I think I would've been a wreck going through the cycle.  So, spend the month reflecting but also preparing yourself for the next go.  I really hope it works next time round   

Lillybee:  It was so sad to read that you had a mc.  I've heard about it so much lately that when/if I get a BFP it's something I'll try not to take for granted.  LOL @ that earthquake!!!  I know it's not funny but there's nothing quite like an act of god to tell you it wasn't the right time for tx.  Good luck with this cycle - I really hope it works for you and that there are no more earthquakes in Christchurch!!  I'd love to come to NZ - nearly came over a few years ago when I planned to go backpacking - but things changed and we never did it.  I'll always be gutted about that but hopefully one day we'll get to have a holiday there!

Prickly:  I'll go look for the list now!!

Charlie:  Oh I love tri colours.  As long as they have lots of nice broken up markings and even markings on the face.  Go see him, go on, you know you want to!!  Could he be likkle Gonzo I wonder!!  Good luck with this cycle too.  It's come around quite quickly.

Gibs:  Glad you enjoyed your weekend away.  My mother has that 'can't resist buying plants' thing.  I tried it back last summer - I bought lots - but all mine died when it didn't rain and I forgot to water them   .  I even tried planting potatoes but my youngest (and very naughty) doggy dug them up and chewed them all!!  So, maybe I'll try some hanging baskets next summer   

Hello everyone else!!

AFM:  Starting to wonder about OTD now.  I'm having to block it out as soon as the thoughts enter my head.  It's soooo hard but I know I'll end up wanting to test early again!!  I'm not due to test til 29th (16dpiui) but I've already decided I'll test on 27th as I don't see I have to wait an extra 2 days!

Now where's that list!!!??


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good Luck to Bethany and Beannabee for OTDs!!!    


Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Deester..................2ww - OTD 19th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
feeling lucky............2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Irico........................2ww?
TQ..........................CD15 scan 24th Sept, grow follie, grow!!!!!!
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Daizymay...............Cycling this week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon


----------



## TQ

Lilybee - I'm so sorry to hear your news, but it sounds as though you're feeling quite positive and moving forward. I know it's wrong, but the earthquake story did make me laugh - sometimes you really can't prepare for what might happen, but adding an earthquake into the mix, really is something! Lots and lots and lots of        for this go. Hope all goes well for you.

Clairey - lots of    to you. Sounds like you've had a horrible time of it, but glad you and DH are looking after each other.

Gibs - glad you had a lovely weekend - and great to get some more plants too!!  

Mel86 - I did acupuncture last time and was somewhat dubious about how helpful it really was, but after an abandoned cycle due to poor response (lining too thin) and then some targeted acupuncture the next cycle, I then got a BFP, so who knows if it was that which helped? Lovely and relaxing if nothing else, so worth trying.

Charlie - good luck with the stimming - if you want to pass any stimming vibes my way I'll offload them for you and maybe we'll both have more luck this time! 

Venus thanks for the updated list. And looks like we're getting close to needing the  for you! Agree that you should test early if it feels right for you, but also think you should test on OTD as well just to be sure. Hope the next week flies by for you.

AFM: Feeling more positive today after a good whinge about how crap the nurse was yesterday with DP last night - honestly some of the things she was coming out with would have made me laugh so hard if I hadn't been close to tears!  She really was useless but I'm starting to feel they all are! Thank god we have ways to research this stuff for ourselves nowadays.
Anyway, decided overnight that perhaps because the progesterone supplements prolonged my cycle last month that things are a bit slower getting going this month and maybe a follie will start to dominate soon. Back for a scan tomorrow so gulping down the pineapple juice, eating lots of nuts and dosing up on red meat as well as trying to keep the area warm in a vain hope this might help! And if not, it means I get to drink at my sister's 30th birthday meal on Monday and also at her birthday weekend away in October - which will make both more fun!
Definitely going to try a medicated cycle next month but need to decide if clomid or gonal injections are best I guess - sounds like a few of you have had problems with thin linings through clomid so might not be best for me. Any advice or info appreciated.

Hope anyone I've missed is doing ok - lots more OTDs coming up, so hope you're all feeling positive  and being patient  . Looking forward to some good news from you.

Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Deester..................2ww - OTD 19th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
feeling lucky............2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Irico........................2ww?
TQ..........................CD13 scan 22nd Sept, grow follie, grow!!!!!!
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Daizymay...............Cycling this week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

TQ - helpful google link on its way..if I can find it....compares the use of clomiphene days 3-7 versus days 5-9...if you start using clomiphene on day 3 (before your body has already chosen a dominant follicle to mature)...apparently it has less effect on your lining...but is used on these days to produce more follies.....taken on days 5-9 simply ensures one or two follies only are produced and matured...which is what the clinics generally want to ensure (to avoid multiples risk)....however, I took it on days 3-7 as my clinic recommends these days so my lining wouldn't be thinned...and my lining was over 8.8mm on basting day....

Interesting topic....xx


----------



## Astral

*Gibs* - lucky you getting away, thats great. I'm planning a week away in October if I get a negative.

*TQ* - I see that there are two ways to take it, but I read that chlomid should be taken before day 5 if possible (day 2/3?), to minimise the risk of m/c if you get a bfp. I guess with thin lining issues, I wouldnt take it. Puregon seems to work pretty well for most peeps anyway? I like all your measures your taking to grow the eggies, sounds pretty good to me.

*Mel *- I had acupuncture for months (a Zita West affiliated one) and he got my cycle back to 27/28 days with ovulation every month on day 13 1/2. It also got redder and healthier looking. I had acupuncture the week before, the morning of and 2 days after my IUI. I dont know what good it did, but.. I had all kinds of strange symtoms on the injectables (racing heart, bloating, emotional etc) and it all disappeared after acupuncture. I was just left with an awareness of my right ovary (which did have the leading follicles). Personally, I would highly reccomend acupunture.

*LilyBee and Clairey*, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. It must be so difficult, but sounds like you are both staying strong - everyone is so brave on this thread! Good luck with your new tx.

*AFM*: The nurse was amazed my lining was 16.9 on first measurement at my scan 2 days before ovulation, but she settled on 14.7. I read that around time of LH surge, the lining should be 8mm or over, but no more than 12 else there could be a polyp in the uterus. My scan and HSG were all healthy and normal, so maybe everything is fine??

I'm doing ok on 2ww, taking it easy. I decided to start temp taking as that will give me a clue...

*Venus *- Good luck with your 7dpo result!! I'm having mine tested tommorow.


----------



## gibs

Evening everyone,

Clairey - so sorry it was a bfn for you, and that AF came early - that must have really caught you unawares    . Hope you and DH are doing OK.  Not sure which is worse, AF coming early or late - early means you can't be mentally prepared, but late means you just keep on thinking 'maybe'... Make the most of the month off, spoil yourselves with something nice, and get yourselves well prepared for the next go, and hopefully it'll be second time lucky for you   . In some ways I wish I was having a month off - my body does feel a bit like it needs a break, I'm constantly tired at the moment, so I might have a month off after this cycle if it doesn't work...

Mel - I had acupuncture through my first IUI cycle, and really enjoyed it and think it's really worthwhile, even though I got a bfn for that cycle.  I don't know how much of an impact it has on increasing success rates (though I've heard some impressive figures), but personally I just found it really relaxed me and helped me to feel grounded and positive about the treatment.  My acupuncturist is away for a few weeks, and I'm really missing it! I get 50% cash back through my health plan, so that does help a lot with the cost.

Charlie - good luck with the stimming - hopefully they'll have got your doseage right so you won't overstimulate this cycle   

Prickly - good luck with stimming tomorrow!   

LillyBee - well that's the best excuse I've ever heard for a cycle having to stop!! Glad you've got started again, and hope it works for you - so sorry to hear about your mc  

Venus - yes, dogs and plants can be an interesting combination!! My best friend's black labrador has caused some havoc in our garden when she's come visiting before, but I can't be cross with her cos she's so adorable!  I've been trying to help them to do some garden planning, but it's a bit of a challenge - they planted an apple tree only to find the dog had chewed it in half    It's getting easier now she's growing out of her puppy stage though  
I think you're fine testing after 14 days (I tested on 12 (shh!), 14 and 16 last cycle), so 6 days of the 2ww left to get through!   you get some good news!

TQ - good luck with the scan tomorrow, but glad you've got some nice alternatives if you have to give it a miss this month! Can't add anything useful in terms of clomid vs gonal I'm afraid, I've never used clomid, just purgeon - which seems to have worked well for me so far...
Glad you're feeling more positive today  

Astral - it's nice to try and plan some time away isn't it - I really fancy a longer holiday now, one night away has just reminded me how nice it is - don't think we can fit one in til next year though... But we've got another weekend away planned for December - off to Newcastle to see Belle & Sebastian, which should be fun!  Hope you get a week away, bfn or bfp!  

afm - feeling a bit grotty at the moment - been really tired all through this cycle so far, and feeling a few twinges that feel like they're where my ovaries are, so I hope everything's behaving... Next scan is thursday morning, so I'll find out then.  I'm a lot less positive this cycle, which I guess isn't suprising, as there's no novelty value or excitement this time.  It's just hard to imagine it working sometimes isn't it! Think I'll feel better once I've had the next scan and seen a nice follie (or two  ) - makes it easier to visualise it all and feel like things are working.

Gibs x


----------



## jooley

*Emma*: I also have pcos, and don't ovulate every month. Although my periods did become more regular following weight loss, I was also puzzled as to why this happens. I think being on chlomid has helped but I am not sure, I do not have a scan immediately prior to IUI but the nurses have said on both occasions that mucus is good and because I have had trigger shot I must have. I found out lots of information from my doctor but then found out additional information from the internet. I had months of blood tests with my doctor to check to see if I was ovulating before I was referred to a consultant, of if your doctor won't do that, buy an ovulation test kit, they are expensive but at least you will know. To be honest I thought those blood test were pretty standard so I would push for them, hopefully you wont need it this month but maybe something to check for the future.I also never used to get ovulation pain, or at least I didn't think I did, but I am very aware of it now, but I don't get period pains......I hope you are doing ok? Xx
*TQ:* Thanks, I go tomorrow so fingers crossed we can agree on a different time to trigger! I hope things are a bit better for you, how are the follicles. Wouldn't it be great to have total control over our bodies? I really hope that your complaint is acted upon, it really is not good enough Xx
*Pricklyhedgehog:* Good luck with this months cycle, are you all booked with flights and clinic etc I would be interested in the chomid link too, I have taken days 2-6 Xx
*Astral:* Well done on putting the poll together. It is all very interesting. xx
*Mina-moo:* I am so sorry to hear your news hun. Big hugs. I hope you are feeling up to your next cycle. Fingers crossed for you. Xx
*Gibs*: How are you doing hun? Are you doing back to back cycles or does your clinic suggest a break between treatments? Hope your anniversary was lovely Sorry you are feeling a bit **** at the moment big hug coming your way.xx
*Mel86*: Sorry, I have not had a acupuncture but there are few on here who have so hopefully someone will be able to offer you advice xx
*Clairey2608:* So sorry to hear your news, I hope you are doing ok. I know how tough it is. Take some time out for you xxx
*Charlie*, good luck stimming, I hope it goes ok for you this month xx
*Lillybee:* Sorry to hear about your miscarriage and how frustrating for you that there was another act of nature and another obstacle in the way. My brother lives in NZ, in Dunedin, and is getting married in February. I was really looking forward to going but we have decided that we wont as I will either be pregnant or starting IVF. xx
If I have missed anyone out I am really sorry, big hugs to everyone


----------



## wishing and dreaming

*Mina* So sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy thinking of you. 

*Prickly* Glad your AF is here and that your are all ready for your next cycle.

*TA* Sorry to hear about your scan results, I have my fingers crossed for your next one 

*Venus* I hope your blood test results show that you are ovulating, Like you I thought that regular periods meant that you are ovulating !! This fertility stuff gets more and more confusing. Well done for being so chilled on your 2WW I have my fingers tightly crossed for you. 

*Bethany*thanks for the information, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

*Gibs* Glad you had a good anniversary. Sorry your feeling grotty  Got my fingers crossed for your scan.

*mel* So now experience of acupuncture, I have always fancied giving it a go though! Good luck with your treatment.

*Clairy* So sorry things did not work out for you this time. 

*Charlie* I hope things work out for you this time.

*Lillybee* Sorry to hear about your M/c big hugs.  Good luck for your next treatment.

*astral* Good luck for your blood test results.

AFM I am still waiting for my appointments next month, really want to get hings moving now! I have finally got some blood test results back, though I am a bit confused to what they actually mean. I keep looking at them but it starting to drive me mad as I don't get it !! If any one can shed any light on them I would be very grateful 
This is how they appear on the form

oestradiol 67 pmol/L

then the funny list (not sure if these are just showing different levels and not actually to do with me!!)

female follicular 77 - 921 pmol/L
female ovulation 140 - 2382 pmol/L
female luteal 77 1145 pmol/L
post menopause <103 pmol/L
post menopause on HRT < 529 pmol/L

TSH level 1.16 mu/L

FSH level 4.6 u/L

LH level 2.2 u/L

Sorry to go on, Hugs to all

kara x


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Hi everyone,

*Mina, Lilybee and Clairey* - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope you're all ok and looking after yourselves.

I feel comparitively new to all this and quite probably am only really at the start of the process. But so many of you on here are so knowledgable and such a help, to so many people, not just those that log on. I'm so impressed by how strong we all are - it's a real inspiration. They say the best things don't come easily (and a million other cliches that people offer up!) but we all do really deserve to get there in the end, however long our personal journeys.

In terms of taking a break between treatments I do think that a month off can be really valuable. After the 7 rounds of Clomid our 1st IUI was cancelled due to mad high oestrogen levels so we accidently had a month off. I was really disappointed at the time (I guess we're all conscious of time going by), but it really allowed me to sort my head out and chill a bit. Hopefully it will pay off, but I only have to look on here to see how it's possible to pick yourself up and start again if we're not lucky this time.

All the best for everyone, wherever you are in your cycles.

*Venus* - I promise not to test early if you do...?!

Sleep tight x


----------



## Astral

I second all of that Jennie   

Kara - Yes, when you get anything tested, like Eostridol, FSH or LH, it also prints a table of normal ranges, so you can see how your result compares to the lab 'normal ranges' for that part of the cycle. You didnt say on what day you got these tested? (were you pre or post ov?)

I dont know anything about Eostridol sorry, but I will say, that your TSH is maybe a bit on the low side?? But your FSH is excellent, wherever in the cycle you were!


----------



## jooley

wishinganddreaming: there is a good site that shows all the hormone levels and what they should be. Might give you a bot more understanding of what they test, when and why. xx
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## beannebee

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one.

Sorry Clariey and Mina Moo, sounds like you've both had a rough few days. Lots of  to both of you. This process is SO hard! Stay as positive as you can.

I'll try to take my own advice too. Have been monitoring basal temp which shot up on IUI day then stayed up till this morning when it dropped. Did HPT this morning as 14 dpo... unfortunately a BFN, then as if to confirm, AF followed this afternoon. Feel more quietly heartbroken this time as had started to get hopes up, than tearing hair out, crying and asking the universe "why?" like the first time. DH so upset too  Also my pregnant friend called for a chat today which I found really hard. Not sure what step to take next.  Will ring clinic tomorrow for suggestions.

Hope everyone else is ok & staying strong. 
B x


----------



## TQ

Oh Beannebee I'm so sorry.    Take care of yourself (and DH). I hope your clinic can give you some reassurance. And like you say, try to stay positive, your turn will come (usually when you least expect it from the stories I've heard).

W&D - sorry can't remember anything about the blood tests so no help from me I'm afraid, but looks like jooley and Astral may have helped anyway.

SheffieldJennie - I agree with everything you've said - this forum is great for support and information.

Gibs - try to stay positive - at least tomorrow you will feel like something's happening again and may get excited, but I know what you mean about it losing its edge!

Astral - thanks for the advice re: clomid. Your lining sounds incredible - hadn't realised there was a top level and the fact that they weren't concerned sounds great. Hope the 2WW is going ok.

Prickly - your info was appreciated too - will google the options to help make a decision.

AFM: well temp has been raised since Monday and the chart has clearly put o as being on Sunday, so looks like I've missed this month (shame the clinic scan after CD10 if it's at the weekend - if they'd scanned Friday we might just have caught it!). Got my scan in an hour though so will see what that shows and will ask if there's any sign of the corpus luteum. If confirmed as too late, I'll discuss a medicated cycle for next month and see what they suggest as a protocol. From what you've said (and I've read) I have a choice of clomifene or gonadotrophin. The stats for clomid certainly seem better and it's more common so just need to research effects on lining and make sure they cover that too!
http://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/fertilitytreatments/fertilitydrugsoverview/
Will be back later when I'm back from the scan in case there are any further developments, but pretty resigned to the fact that this month's a no go. Let's hope AF comes nice and quickly so I can start again soon!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Beannebee:  Awww I'm so sorry it's a BFN   .  We've had such a run of bad luck on this thread   

TQ:  I'm so sorry it's looking like a no go this month.  Hopefully something good will come of the scan tho   .  I think a medicated cycle is a good idea for next time as it'll give them more control.  Let us know what happens later!

Kara:  I didn't have most of those blood tests - at least I don't think I did.  I kinda feel that the clinic only tell us something when we ask!  I know they tested my AMH levels which they said were a bit high (24.something) but I'm wondering now if I had all those others and they just haven't told me.

Jennie:  I agree about the month off being a good thing.  I was gutted when they told me I had to take a month off...as if I hadn't waited long enough...but I really needed that time and it helped me to become stronger for this cycle.  I'm testing on day 14 even though the clinic told me to wait 16 days.  I'll still test on day 16 tho   .  Seems a bit daft to wait 16 days when most results show up on day 14 (it's only a small percentage that can take a bit longer).

Jooley:  Yep, they say that weight loss improves pcos.  The reason is probably to do with the fact that pcos is a disease which begins with the pancreas and insulin so when you lose weight your body is better able to deal with the insulin.  It's such a complex disease.  The more I read about it, the more things I find that can be put down to pcos.  Like, I never realised that my depression is likely to be a result of it.  I don't think annovulation can be so much of a problem to me as regards fertility as we can't exactly make babies on our own (being same sex lol) but someone should've said something to me coz they didn't know I was gay when they diagnosed it.  And also, what if I wanted a natural cycle?  But I've also read that the annovulation can be the cause of my acne.  I always knew that pcos can cause acne but didn't realise that annovulation is the bit that causes it (as that's what causes an increase in androgens).  And my skin is terrible atm (think the pessaries are making it worse).  It's so bad I haven't wanted to go out coz it means sitting in front of the mirror fixing my lumpy bumpy face.  But yep, I'm gonna ask for those tests every month until I get a BFP.  It's just something I wanna know now.

Hello Astral, Gibs and everyone else.

AFM:  I had a crying episode last night.  Dunno where it came from but I felt a bit iffy all day and then Cerys came home and I was sooo teary.  She's been brill tho and made me feel lots better.  I don't even know why I was upset!  Could it be the hormones from jabbing and pessaries?  I really hope I don't end up like I did last cycle.  I've been so positive and happy go lucky all week!  But I feel ok today now.

Emma


----------



## charlie321

Hi all   

Woke up today convinced it was Thurs. Can't believe it's only flippin' Weds   .

Beanabee - so sorry hun     . I hope your clinic are helpful and you can get going again when you're ready.xx

Venus - I know all about crying for no reason! I am positive it's mostly down to hormones. Keep away from sad songs (that one off the Waitrose add gets me everytime) and emotional tv progs and let the feelings pass cos they will. Well, that's the advice I give to myself! Hope you feel better soon.x

Prickly - It's good to have a cycle buddy. Fingers crossed for big juicy follies at the right time too!

Gibs - They've kept my doseage the same as the nurse thought a lower dose may not do enough! I've just got to hope that it's all ok and hang on til my scan on Monday. Fingers crossed for your scan too.    Hope you've got some fab follies. I know what you you mean about not feeling so positive 2nd time around. I now know just how c**p a bfn will be and all the things with stimming that can go wrong so I'm actually very nervous about it.

TQ - sorry things don't seem to be going as planned. I hope today's scan can give you more positivity. Good luck.   . 

Hello everyone else, sorry to miss you out.   

Charlie.xxx


----------



## TQ

Hello  
Sorry - I was manic when I got back.

Still nothing to report on follie front - just lots of small ones still.  They couldn't see a corpus luteum but agreed there was a small chance I had already ovulated.  They are running some tests on LH, FSH, estradiol and progesterone (I think) to get a better picture of what's going on and will call later with results (which I will note down to compare with Kara's).  I asked about medicated cycle for next time and they said it would be discussed once they got my blood results back.  Had the same nurse as Monday and she said that temp charting is too unreliable to mean anything and that I shouldn't take any notice but just accept that this month isn't meant to be and that most women don't ovulate every month.  As soon as I saw her pick up my file, my heart sank as she really gets my back up.  I just don't like her attitude.  

And why is the medical profession so anti-temp charting? If done properly it can be a great fertility aid - and I am very dedicated - alarm every day at 5.35 to take it, no talking, moving or drinking water from 3 hours beforehand, etc!!

Why are we paying them so much money when we seem to know more than the lot of them?!  If only we could set up clinics and treat each other - I swear we'd do a better job (and do it cheaper!!).

Oh and the most unfortunate thing happened while I was in the waiting room - the TV was on and the news came on talking all about opening ante-natal clinics in schools for pregnant schoolgirls - talk about rubbing salt in lots of wounds!

Ok sorry for the rant!!

Venus - all the stuff you're saying about PCOS is so interesting.  Was convinced for a long time I had it - terrible constant acne and lots of facial hair, etc, but it seems not.  But the androgen and anovulation thing may well explain it.

Don't worry about the crying episode - remember you're only human and all that you're going through with or without drugs to make it worse - is bound to hit you emotionally at some point.  We've all been there!

And I know I shouldn't complain cos I do already have DD, so know I'm super super lucky already, but would love a sibling for her and it makes me sad that she's getting older every day this isn't working out.  Stupid I know, but that's what makes me sad - for her more than for me!

Ok better get back to work!


----------



## Astral

TQ - WTF!? I just dont understand that. Temping is a very reliable method to show you HAVE ovulated (although not so good a tool for timing BMS as it can only tell you that you have, not when you will). There is a clear Biphasic pattern with ovulation. Seriously, she should get struck off!!! Is that the same nurse that told you eggs live for up to 48 hours?

How come you temp so early at 5.30? I used to temp at that time, if I woke earlier than norma, but I found my basal temperature was really low, around 35.8 and would be more 'normal' if I temped at 7.30am. Apparently it can be if we havent been in the deep part of sleep for at least 3 hours before waking. But then maybe you go to bed and get up earlier than me! I'm sorry about the wierd situation this month, maybe the tests will give you a clue. What makes you think you did ovulate then? If you know when, can you get a 7dpo progesterone test to confirm it? The progesterone would be inconcusive if done too early after ovulation (did she say that ??)

Venus - You seem pretty clued up on the PCOS. Yes, BMI also affects fertility right, as well as PCOS, so is your BMI at a good level? Mine was a bit low last year, so I put weight on to improve my chances, and I'm now about 8 1/2 stone, first time in my life! I'm sorry you've been feeling pretty emotional.. is that a side effect from the pessaries maybe?

AFM: Ok, I've cracked, 2ww is driving me insane. I've ordered 10 cheap pee sticks off the internet and I'm using those bad boys as soon as they turn up, OTD, or no OTD


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Astral - PMSL at your comments about the nurse!...WTF!!!...hahahaha!  

TQ - Where did she qualify?...Eggs living for 48 hours, BBT temperature is NOT a good method of detecting ovulation...perhaps we should *ask her what she thinks came first? The chicken...or the egg? *OMG - I hope you are keeping a diary / journal of your treatment...the nurse's name...her comments noted word for word....simply shocking! It would be interesting to see if your treatment and "advice" varies from nurse to nurse in your clinic TQ....you CAN and SHOULD (in my view) request a different nurse to see you.....I know we can often feel disempowered and not "able" to freely express our views / wishes / feelings, under the "professional" exterior of the clinic's staff...but you have a RIGHT to fair, RELIABLE service and treatment TQ.....this is YOUR body and YOUR child potentially...f**k this one so called professional who is spoiling it all for you!    !

Much love,
Sharon.x


----------



## Astral

I seriously think you should change clinics. Seriously !


----------



## TQ

Astral - love that you've done that!  That was me last time I did this whole thing!  Don't think there's any harm in using them if you're cool with the BFNs that may come back to begin with (even if they do change to BFP later - which we're all   they will for you).

Yes it was the same nurse - noticed she is the Senior Sister from her badge - I wish I could remember some of the other things she was saying on Monday now but my head is like a sieve these days - she apparently had never heard of selenium being linked to fertility either!  To be honest though I got the same attitude when I was at the Homerton last time - they would literally scoff at any suggestion at BBT charting or alternative fertility methods - you could tell they thought I was some sort of idiot.  I generally tend not to mention it now, but thought I should today.  The Dr was cool - just the nurse that reacted like I was speaking in tongues   

I temp that early as that's what time I get up 4 days a week (and you're supposed to do it within a half hour window of the previous day).  A bit irritating at weekends, but usually get back to sleep again so not too bad.  I tend to go to bed at 22.00 so if I get a good night's sleep will have been asleep for long enough by then.

And I did wonder about the progesterone test - if I have o'd it's way too early to tell from that I would think but they didn't really explain why they were doing each test.  Just running the lot I guess for a profile - although the timing doesn't seem great for any of them really from jooley's link?  Will they be able to tell if I've ovulated from these anyway does anyone know?  Just waiting for my call now - bet it comes when I'm in a tunnel on the train!!


----------



## Astral

TQ - Not really.. FSH and LH are different in the second half of your cycle than the first, but then this wouldnt tell you if you had ovulated, just tell you your hormone levels and a rough measure of your ovarian reserve (FSH). But then.. this is the wrong part of the cycle to measure that, as it needs to be done on day 3 of your AF/cycle. I think it is useful to get a measure of hormones in the Luteal phase (if you are in that now) as there should be a good ratio between FSH and LH, they should be 'about' the same and if LH is very different, I think this can indicate problems with ovulation.

The only way to verify that you have ovulated, is to do a progesterone test on day 7 after ovulation - a 7dpo. If its done a day or two after, it would be meaningless. You can go to your GP and ask them to do it? I got one today from my practice nurse (although she seemed a bit suspicious/reluctant and kept asking if the doctor had requested it, so I lied and said, yes)   

You should be able to tell when you ov'd I suppose from your temp chart.. unless your temps were a bit 'flat' this month and didnt show a clear biphasic curve?


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  I started reading up on temp testing and yesterday I read that is the MOST reliable method for detecting that have ov.  So...as the others have said...WTF is she on about??  And you're paying for tx so you deserve even better than we can expect to get on the NHS.  I'd be absolutely fuming.  Prickly has said it all in her reply...request to be seen by a different nurse...even if she is snr sister she couldn't have got that job from her knowledge, surely!!!  

And I'm so sorry that things haven't gone to plan this time.  Keep us updated on the blood results and what you plan to do next   .  I completely understand you wanting to have another baby as a sibling for DD.  Just because you have a child already doesn't mean you're any less entitled to want it so much this time.  

Astral:  I did that with the testing last cycle.  I thought I could handle the BFN and was just waiting around for it to turn to a BFP.  But....I ended up getting myself down by seeing the BFN every day and started to feel desperate for a BFP.  Even more desparate than I would have if I wasn't testing.  I'm still tempted to do it this time but I'm holding off because I don't wanna take a slump with my mood again.  But if you think you'll be ok with it then there's no reason for us to talk you out of it.  

Ooooh did you have to mention the dreaded BMI!!!  Just over 2 years ago I was 9st and today I'm 14st 11lb so I've gained nearly 6st in 2 years.  It sickens me and I really can't seem to do anything about it.  I think it's a mixture of my depression and grieving coupled with the pcos.  I've tried to lose weight as I know how important it is for tx (and for my self esteem) but I can't keep at it.  I always used to watch my weight, was always careful about what I ate and always exercised but these days I've really let myself go and can't seem to do anything about it.  I find it really hard to accept that I'm so big now but I've promised myself that if IUI is unsuccessful I WILL lose weight for the IVF.  Well, I'll have to...there's no option....no weight loss = no IVF.

Charlie:  I'm feeling a bit better right now.  It's the not knowing that's getting to me again I think.  And it's not worth me testing as I know it's too early.  I'm planning to test on Sat (day12) but that might still be too early.  I'm wishing my life away waiting for OTD!!!  Have you had any joy finding a puppy?  Sadie's due in season soon so hopefully I won't have long to wait for the pitter patter of tiny paws!!!!  

Emma


----------



## Astral

Emma.. ahh, I can imagine its hard to know where to start but BMI is really important, as you say. It was hard for me to put weight ON, wierdly (as I was 7 3/4 for 20 years) and I hate that none of my clothes fit now.. but.. needs must and all that. My H struggled with weight all his adult life, especially around cheese! (although he doesnt look it clothed).. the only thing that has worked for him is .. running. 20 minutes 3x a week has shifted a stone in no time. Think about it, you never see overweight runners, they are like rashers o' bacon! Just get a pair of running shoes for £30 and go out for 5 minutes, half walk, half run. And gradually build up.

2ww is now driving me slowly nuts. I've decided to start a photography class from tonight, so that should take my mind off it until 10pm!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Astral:  The strange thing is, I was always underweight until about 4 years ago - I went up to 9st when I changed jobs and became less active - I stayed at 9st for a while and then all of a sudden I just blew up!  So I find it really hard to accept that I have a weight problem.  As for running, it's a good idea but I just can't run, I can just about manage to walk the dogs without feeling like I'm about to collapse!  Swimming is the only exercise I'm fit enough to do at the moment and I love it (used to do a lot of scuba diving before I started ttc).  I'm gonna wait til after 2ww though before starting anything.  Swimming will be good exercise wether or not I'm pg so I plan to go a few times a week. 

I hope you enjoy your class tonight.  I did one a while back as I love photography and wanted to learn how to take good photos under water.  They only went and cancelled it halfway through tho.  I'll have to keep an eye out for another one!!


----------



## TQ

Just a quick update to say my results came back: 
Progesterone is 30
Estradiol is 243
Apparently the others were irrelevant so she wouldn't give me them!!!
But this apparently confirms that I ovulated on Sunday so all over for this month. And even more renewed faith in taking notice of my body and ignoring the medical profession. Although it's kind of bad news I couldn't help but grin when she said it. LOL. And at least now I can move on from it.
Good to know what mittelschmerz feels like too - can watch out for it next time.
So keep temping those of you who are - it would appear to be more reliable than a scan!!
PS Venus I feel your BMI pain - when I was depressed I went up to 11.5 stone - and at 5'1" that's not good. Lost it when I started TTC in 2007 but it's started creeping back up again since I went back to work. How about making dog walking more of a dog running thing? I can't run either but was taught it's all about the breathing and when I remember to breathe properly can run much further...


----------



## charlie321

Hiyas

TQ - oh what a rubbish day for you   . Big   your way. Will you do a medicated cycle next?

Emma  - I have literally just got off the phone to a lady who has an 8 week Blenheim boy! She's got people interested but she said they want to show him and he's got a lot of brown on his face so hopefully for us they won't want him! I'm sooooooooo excited   . Will find out Friday. I hope that if we do get a chance that she lets us have him!  She wanted to know if we'd had any cavs before or that  any family had had them. She also mentioned that she hoped the pup  wouldn't get 'pushed out' if we did have kids. OF COURSE NOT!!! Gonzo is  going to be as much a child to me as a real human! Can't believe we might be so close to having one though. She's a well know breeder so I hope we can afford him too!
Oops I seem to be going off on one...sorry   

Don't want to go on about weight but I can sort of understand what you mean about trying to shift it. I was underweight for a short while, then normal-ish but in the last 3 years I've put on over 2 stone. I go swimming and love it too. I  find it very relaxing and I can process all the ttc c**p while I'm doing lengths!  The biggest incentive to lose weight was cos people were asking when my baby was due   . That was a very humiliating and painful experience, but now people can notice I've lost weight which is a nice feeling now.

Astral - Good for you to take on the photography class. I hope it's good. You'll get asked to take everyone's pic now though! I wish I had a hobby or something, but then I chicken out of doing stuff as I'm not very good at socialising! 


Enjoy your evening gals. Is there much on the box?

Charlie.x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone!

Beannebee - really sorry it was a bfn    , it's not easy is it... Are you going to try again straight away if they'll let you?

Venus - glad you're feeling a bit better - I got teary towards the end of the 2ww last time and I totally blame the progesterone pessaries - I blame them for everything! I've been spotty ever since I started the iui too, getting good with the concealer now... 
Must have been particularly hard dealing with the increased weight if you were always underweight - does pcos make you put on weight then? Or is it more complicated than that?  Cycling has been my way of staying in shape - I gradually lost 2 stone after I started cycling to work, and it's stayed off, even when I take a break from the bike for a bit! I think it's all about finding something that works for you, that you enjoy and that's easy to fit into your life. Not easy!!

Astral - send in the    ! But seriously, you just have to do it sometimes don't you, the waiting can drive you   . Enjoy the photography class, that sounds like a good idea.

TQ - sorry it's not worked out this month   and that you've had the annoying nurse again! Hope you can get started on a medicated cycle soon   .  I've had rolled eyes from various medical professionals about temp charting too - a lot of them really don't like it! But it's so clear when you do it I don't see what their problem is. I'm not charting any more, as I found I got a bit too obsessive with it   . But it was very useful to identify when I usually ovulated etc.  The TV in the waiting room idea can go very wrong sometimes can't it - one time in ours they had it on Jeremy Kyle - definitely not appropriate   

Charlie - hope it works out OK this time, hopefully if they've kept you on the same doseage they're not too worried about you overstimming badly? Hope you're not too nervous, and lots of    for monday's scan for you.

Wishing&dreaming - hope Jooley's link helped with the blood test results.  I can't remember what the normal levels are meant to be now, but I would say if you do see one that looks a bit out, try not to worry about it, as they can change quite quickly.  I had to have a couple redone (thyroid and one of the other ones) and I got a bit stressed about it and kept googling them and thinking the worst, and then the repeat tests showed everything was fine! Apparently things like the thyroid one can be a bit out if you've had a virus or been a bit ill.

Jooley - thanks for the hug, feeling a lot better today thanks! Our clinic does back to back cycles, so I've not had a break between treatments, not sure if that's a good or a bad thing at the moment!  Did you have your scan today? Hope it went well   

afm - feeling chirpier today, got some energy back again, so that's making me feel more positive about things.  Will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow, hopefully will have an idea when basting is likely to be then - I hate all this uncertainty!

  to everyone!
Gibs x


----------



## jooley

The pharmacy at my clininc have finally got pregnyl in which means that I didn't need to go through to my local hospital for them to give me my injection.
Well I dont know if this was a good thing or not?? What a disaster, now I am really upset with myself. Is there a trick to opening the wee glass bottles, I cracked the tops off, there were bits of glass everywhere and I spilt half of the liquid, it just kind of flew out. Although only half of the liquid at least all the pregnyl was ok.
Does it matter that I didnt use all the liquid. I am not even sure that I have injected correctly. I did it in my stomach and nothing came back out which must be a good sign. How far should the needle go in? 
The nurse said I could not go wrong with it but it feels like it has been a disaster....
HELP!!


----------



## Tahiti

Hi jooley, don't panic I did exactly the same thing!! Called my clinic in a huge panic and they said that it was fine as they give you a massive dosage so as long as you got most of the pregnyl and it goes clear when you mix it then  you're fine. The trick with the bottles is that they snap easily in one direction so you just need to try it gently the right way and it will snap.  

Tahiti x


----------



## Irico

*VenusInFurs -* Great to hear that you like my country! Yes, I miss it especially food, family and friends... My English friends really liked food & culture in my country after traveling with me a couple years ago. I hope you can visit some time in the future, let me know if you do I will give you a few tips!! Oh, your OTD is same as mine... 

*For girls who are dealing with difficult time...*
After numerous unsuccessful times .... it is not impossible to feel positive and hard to talk to friends who are mum-to-be and ... feel almost impossible to get pregnant.... 
Only the feeling, 'I still want my baby!' get me going again and again... I hope you take care of yourselves and feel brave again to try for happy out come 

Sorry for lack of personnel 

Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Deester..................2ww - OTD 19th Sept
Bethany.................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
feeling lucky............2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
TQ..........................CD13 scan 22nd Sept, grow follie, grow!!!!!!
Jooley.....................Scan 22nd Sept, Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Daizymay...............Cycling this week!!
Wishing...................Getting ready for first IUI
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hello! *waves* I'm new to these forums and am slowly reading back through this thread to catch up on everyone's stories but just wanted to take the time to introduce myself now!

I'm 32 and dh is 35, we are about to start our 3rd IUI cycle, we have been ttc with unexplained infertility since Feb 08. I'm on medicated cycles but haven't reacted brilliantly to the meds so far with small follies and thinnish lining on my last cycles so really hoping that this next one will have better results! Am really working on keeping my stress levels down and just hoping and praying!

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Daizymay

Hi guys,
Sorry, have been off line a while and a bit lost with where everyone's at, so this is a quickie for MarsMaiden & Jooley:
Marsmaiden - welcome, this is a great place to be for support from those who 'know what it's like'. Your story is very similar to mine, unexplained, on medicated cycles, poor response, small follies (and ovaries), working massively to reduce stresses - just I'm 39. 3rd IUI starts tomorrow!
Jooley: water bottles are an **** aren't they! My clinic have issued a great little plastic devise that slips over the neck of the bottle for a clean break. Ask ur clinic if they have any (could send you one if you PM me). Was also told to turn the blue dot away from me and break the neck off away from me (so ya thumbs come together-hard to describe soz).
 to everyone else. x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello peeps!

Daizymay: Hello....I noticed you'd been quiet for a bit. I hope you're ok. Will you be starting stims tomorrow? Good luck with this next cycle. I've updated the list but change it if I'm wrong - I put you as stimming.

MarsMaiden: Welcome to the thread. I've added you to our list - there are so many of us now it helps us keep track of where everyone's at with tx. Good luck with your 3rd cycle - I hope it's 3rd time lucky for you. When will you start stimming?

Irico: Oooh same OTD!!!! Good luck for yours. My OTD is 16days after iui so I'm planning to test 2 days before. Yes....if I ever get to go to Japan I will be in touch with lots of questions 

Tahiti: Good luck for OTD tomorrow!! Have you been tempted to test early? I have my finders and toes crossed for you - it'll be nice to have some good news on here!!

Jooley: Awww sounds like a nightmare of a bottle to open. I don't think I had Pregnyl...is that the trigger shot? I have Ovitrelle or something - is that different? When's your basting? Good luck for it 

Gibs: Yep...the pessaries are to blame for EVERYTHING!! My skin is terrible. I've got masses of BIG spots all around my mouth and chin and a few either side of my nose. I look like I've had a reaction to something as my skin is red raw. My uncle called in a few days ago and said what have you done to your face. Hence, I'm too embarrassed to go out. I've got a dog show tonight so I'll have to put makeup on...catch 22!! Oh and yep, pcos can cause major problems with weight. You have to be really strict and on the ball to keep it off but it's not easy. I kept it down for years but as soon as I had a blip that was it. It makes it very hard to lose weight too. People with pcos usually have insulin resistance but I've never been tested for it. Going by my symptoms tho I'd say I prob have it. I hope not tho. Anyway, enough about me, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Charlie: Aw I hope he's Gonzo!!! The brown on his face may put them off for showing so fingers and toes crossed!! And it won't matter to you as it'll just be his likkle unique markings. Do you know the breeders affix? I hope it turns out to be the one!! Good luck with your cycle too. As for the weight thing....I have to do something about it - I'm eating healthy now that I'm on my 2ww but once I know the result on OTD I'll be able to decide what kind of diet is best.

TQ: I'm soooo sorry it hasn't gone to plan. You must be gutted and like me, you're probably aware of that ticking body clock. But hopefully, with a medicated cycle next time, you'll catch and have likkle baby number 2. I bet you were glad to see that nurse this time just so you could think 'I told you so'. The witch! I had to google the term mittelschmerz! I didn't have a clue what it was but now I know. 

Hello to Prickly, Bethany, Beannebee and those I've missed. Anyone heard from Mina-moo? I hope she's ok. It must be sooo hard for her.

AFM: I felt so desparate last night that I caved in and tested. Of course it was a BFN coz it's too soon for a positive to show. My af is due on Tues and my friend told me she had her BFP 5 days before she was due...so of course I thought I'd have a go. Ended up feeling really gutted even though it might not be an accurate result. I just can't imagine going through this all over again. I've had enough and have total respect for those who go thru tx again and again. I don't think I'm made of strong enough stuff!!! Anyway, dog show tonight so at least I'm getting out of this house and taking my mind of it all.

Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Feeling Lucky..........2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Stimming, Scan 24th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon








Bethany.................Trying again soon
Beannebee.............Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## Astral

*Hey Emma*.. I'm sorry you got a bfn and felt upset (it is very early though??).   
Forgive me if I'm speaking out of turn here...is there more you can do to get your weight down, despite the PCOS? BMI and diet is so important for tx hey, as well as no alchohol and no smoking. I'm not saying it might mean you get a bfp, but its something you can DO, have have control over, take control back of your body??.. and who knows, maybe it would help your PCOS and your skin outbreaks, which seem to be upsetting you? So its a win-win ! Plus you've got a really good motivating factor to lose weight.. with the goal being to get pg, or to be approved for IVF as you said. I'm sorry, I dont know much about PCOS, but it sounds like it makes it harder to keep weight down. But your still young, so you have plenty of time, dont lose hope hun, you're just at the beginning of this journey. At my age, I'm willing to do anything to maximise my chances. If they told me to jump through fire whilst eating eels, I would do it 

*TQ* - I guess they wouldnt give you the LH/FSH results, as they dont mean much unless they are done on day 3 (but they still should have given them to you!!). I'm sorry it seems its game over, I think anything 30 or over shows ovulation could have happened. But at least you know you are producing plenty of follicles and that bodes well for a medicated cycle?

*Jooley *- what a nightmare, I was afraid I would do the exact same thing!! As if its not stressful enough, I cant believe that they give us GLASS vials to break!?  Well done for ploughing on and injecting what you had anyway.

*AFM*: The photography (AS Level) was AMAZING! I would highly recommend it, I learnt so much and next week we are doing darkroom stuff, which I love. Charlie - you dont need to be sociable to join an evening class, I gabbed a bit to the teacher, but most of the woman there were silent the whole 3 hours !!

Good luck to Tahiti and all the testers!! I've decided to test over the weekend sometime, as that will be 12+ days since the HCG shot, so it should have left my body? I havent got my hopes up at all, so rather than be totally gutted, I'm more likely to be gobsmacked if it did work!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Astral

Yep there's plenty I can do to get my weight down.  Pcos just makes weight gain easier and weight loss harder which is why I used to keep such strict control of my eating and exercise.  But, with everything I've been through in the last 2 years, my weight has been the last thing on my mind.  I've been really ill with my mental health since my Gransha committed suicide and that's when I started to put all the weight on.  I completely lost control of everything coz it was the suicide and the way he chose to do it that I couldn't cope with, not just his death.  I know it's important to lose weight for my tx but it has been even more important for me to get well again.  Now that I've come through the hardest parts of it, I can concentrate on my weight loss but with it being the 2ww I can't make any decisions about diets or exercise.  I'm eating healthily now and walk the dogs for an hour a day but I can only decide on a proper path once I know if I'm pregnant or not.  My doctor says I can still follow Weight Watchers if I'm pregnant as they can tailor it for pregnancy.  And swimming will be excellent exercise when I've eventually got a bump.  If I'm not pg then I can do a proper diet and get my Davina DVDs out!   

I know what I've gotta do.....I just know it's gonna be bloody hard.  But the most important thing to me is that I'm mentally well enough to look after a child - that's been my goal for the past few months and more important than my weight.

Good luck with testing on the weekend.  I'm doing it Saturday morning.  The HCG left my system within a week last time and it didn't show up last night (9 dpiui) so you should be ok.  No point in testing earlier than the weekend though as it'll be too early.  It's just soooo hard not to do it tho!!!  

Off to groom the dog for her show now!!  The little witch has been groomed once - took me 2 hours - and she went and ran through a puddle in the garden!!!  Grrr

Emma


----------



## Astral

Hey Venus, I understand, I really do.   My Nan committed suicide too, in a horrible way also. Its always hard and theres always guilt, but I guess because she had been depressed for 25 years and the family had tried to help (and numerous doctors) we kind of accepted it and so luckily I didnt get too affected. Suicide is so hard on those left behind, you really do have my sympathy. Btw, I'm an astrologer and I notice yuo said this was 2 years ago.. when you would have been 29? Thats whats called the Saturn Return and 28-30 can be a 'depressing' and hard time in ones life when we are confronted with lots of 'Saturnian' themes, like death, maturing, growing up and loss, especially of the older generation, particularly father figures (as Saturn represents the father). It can take a year or two to come out of this period.. sounds like you are ! Onward and upward  hey and good luck for your testing on Saturday !!

I've been getting AF pains, so I'm guessing thats not a good sign? Or maybe its the damn pessaries. My b(.)(.)bs are all sore and sensitive now too, especially the nips ! (Lol, TMI).

Does anyone know that if you temp during the 2ww when on pessaries, whether you get accurate results - or does the progesterone just falsely raise your temperature, so not really ??


----------



## VenusInFurs

Astral, I'm so sorry to hear that your Nan also took her own life.  It seems to happen soooo much yet there's still this stigma attached to depression - like people thinking you can just snap out of it!  Depression is a horrible illness and I think the fact that I suffered in the past made me feel a lot worse about my Gransha...because I knew what he'd been going through.  Nobody realised he was suffering from depression - he didn't even know himself - he just didn't know what was wrong until I sat him down and tried to get to the root of it with him.  I just wish I'd realised how bad it was.  I grew up living with my grandparents (and my mother and brother) and coz I didn't know my real father my Gransha was as close to a father as you could get.  We were closer than anyone else in the family and I used to get teased coz I could do nothing wrong in his eyes.  I think the fact that I already suffered with depression made it harder to deal with and seeing my Nan going through it all just broke my heart.  I stupidly and selfishly tried to follow him, something I regret as it made things a whole lot worse for my family, but it was a turning point for me as I realised I had to do something about it.  I just hope that I'm not kidding myself about being ready to have a baby.  I'm really really scared that it might inherit depression from me or that I'll have PND and not be able to look after it.  But if I go through life constantly worrying if I'm doing the right thing I'll end up depriving myself of the things I really want.  And I know I'll be good mother, I just have to keep reminding myself.

As for the astrology stuff, it's always interested me but confuses me at the same time.  Do you think the fact that my Nan and Gransha were both Geminis (birthdays one day after the other) could be the reason why my Nan finds it sooooooooo hard to get over it?  Do Geminis have a special bond or something?  Coz of the twins thing in the zodiac?  I'm a scorpio so I know I'm one of the most complex and contradictory signs, apparently the most sexy but somehow I don't think that's true at the moment   

Yep, the pessaries cause all kinds of side affects.  I've had like a dull af pain since my iui.  I wake up every morning thinking I'm gonna get af.  My boobs were like huge watermelons a few days ago - I took my bra off and they didn't move - they were solid and really sore.  They're a lot better now but still sensitive.  I also think the pessaries caused my crying episode the other night!!  If in doubt, blame the pessaries I say!!


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies,

Venus - now I really am going to have to send the   you know - you've tested far too early! Don't you dare let that get you down cos you know full well that was too early!  Hide the pee sticks and sit on your hands   . And on a more serious note, really try not to worry about the depression.  You know what to look out for now, and you know how to get help if you need it, so you're in a very different place now.  I used to worry tonnes about children inheriting depression, as my dad had it pretty bad, then I had it, so I used to think I'd never have kids for that reason.  Over time I've realised that it's just not that simple, and it's far more likely that me being exposed to my dad struggling to deal with it that led to my depression, rather than a genetic issue - I just didn't have a good role model for how to deal with negative emotions.  I feel confident that I could raise a child without this being an issue for me now, but it was a very big deal in my head for a long time.  

Astral - yeah I blame the pessaries too!  I think they can keep your temp up, as I thought that the temp drop was triggered by falling progesterone, though I could be wrong...  Glad the class was fun  

Daizymay - nice to see you back    Good tips about opening the pregnyl too - I've got to do mine tonight and was worrying about messing it up!

Marsmaiden - welcome! And hope it's 3rd time lucky for you   

Jooley - glad Tahiti was on hand to give you some reassurance, that would have made me panic too! Got to do my shot tonight and a bit nervous, but hopefully the tips from Daizymay and Tahiti will help.  Good luck with basting tomorrow  

Tahiti - how are you doing? Have you been good and not tested early? I'm very impressed if so!    for a good result for you.

afm - had scan this morning and one big follie at 18, plus a little one on the other ovary - she thought I might be about to ovulate, and I did too as I had ewcm this morning and felt like it was really imminent, but no sign of a surge when she tested.  Did another opk this afternoon cos I wasn't convinced, but no surge on that either.  So I'm triggering tonight for basting on saturday morning.  Can OPKs be wrong? Cos I've really started to convince myself I'm about to ovulate and saturday's going to be too late... It's just so hard to try and get the timing right isn't it! 

Gibs x

Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Feeling Lucky..........2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................Basting poss 24th Sept
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon  
Bethany.................Trying again soon
Beannebee.............Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## Emsyvh

Hey ladies

I wasn't sure whether to post this is not but I thought after a while that it might give you all some hopee so. After over 2 years of trying to conceive, having lots dark moments of desperation, and feeling scared what the future has in store for me (or not as the case may be) I can't believe that I am writing to say I did a three home pregnancy tests on Tuesday and they all came back   

I am still in shock. I only decided to do it because I found some in the back of my cupboard after having so many months of doing them desperately hoping for those pink lines only to feel like I had been slapped in the face with the same negative result month after month. 

I know it's still really, really early days so I'm not counting my chickens but after being given a 5% chance of conceiving naturally by our consultant as my OH morphology is not great and my 'advancing years' it just gives me hope that these things can happen on their own.

Please all hang on in their ladies - miracles do happen.


----------



## Tahiti

Hi lovely ladies

Thanks all for your messages if support, I have to say I feel sick at the thought of testing tomorrow I'm so nervous!!

Venus, I'm sorry that you're having such a difficult time, this rollercoaster of trying to conceive is so difficult even without other pressures and worries so sending you a big hug. I agree with gibs about the pee sticks - make Cerys hide them away 

Astral I'm sorry I don't know about progesterone as I've only had pregnyl.

Lots of love to you all
Tahiti xxx


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone
*Gibs*: How did your trigger shot go? It was the first time I had to do it as they have had no pregnyl and I have had to go the hospital for a deep muscle injection. I am the same with back to back cycles and this is my 3rd. I have been fine with it, and felt that I have not had time to dwell on the negative and give myself a kick up the **** and get on with it. I am sure that I will be in for a fall if the 3rd is not successful. Xx
*Tahiti:* Thanks for the advice. This is my last IUI but if I need to move on to IVF then I will know for the next time. Good luck for OTDXx
*MarsMaiden:* Welcome, I am sure you will find lots of support and advice on here. Very similar to me. 3rd IUI and medicated, unexplained fertility. TTC almost 5 years now. Xx
*Daizymay:* Lovely to see you on here, hope you have been ok? Thanks for the advice. I have a friend who had 2 IVF cycles and she has one which she is going to look for. If she cant find it and the clinic cant give me one, then I will take you up on your kind offer as I can't go through that again. Moving to IVF next if this cycle BFN. Have you started your 3rd cycle? Xx
*Emma:* The weight situation is crap. I got my bmi down to start IUI but have put a bit back on so need to give my **** a kick as my bmi is now too high for IVF. Will see how the next 2 weeks and then make a decision. I know that you can continue slimming world when pregnant and I have done that before so might ask more advice from my doctor and then re-join. And for anyone who is interested if you are referred from your doctor and I think if you are on a low income the doctors will give you vouchers, but have a feeling that you don't even need to be on a low income. It is great to hear that you are making progress with your depression. I agree that you are now aware of the signs and I am sure that Cerys will be too so I would not doubt your ability to an amazing mummy! Xx
*Astral:* Astrology fascinates me and I once went to an astrologer for a reading which was amazing, so interesting, but like Emma I find it all very confusing. I hope those sore boobs are pregnancy boobs and not AF boobs... xx
*Emsyvh:* Well I am glad that you did decide to post as we need to hear a bit of good news on here. Congratulations to you xx
Hi to everyone else, so if I have missed you out.     
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept[/size]Feeling Lucky..........2ww - OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................Basting 24th Sept
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Emsyvh..................Cycling Nov
TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon








Bethany.................Trying again soon
Beannebee.............Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL








Deester..................AWOL







 [/size]


----------



## Tahiti

Lovely ladies, just getting on the train so no time for personals but just wanted to let you all know that I've done 6 tests this morning, all which say BFP!!!!!! I'm so shocked I can barely type 
God knows how I'm going to be able to concentrate at work today. I hope that this is the start of a good run of bfps for you all, you are all so lovely 

Lots of love
Tahiti xx


----------



## Emsyvh

Congratulations Tahiti - that is fabulous news! Fingers crossed the good news continues for you other ladies


----------



## TQ

Oh wow!!!  Two   s overnight!  What brilliant news to end the week     

Massive congratulations Emsyvh and Tahiti.

You take care of yourselves now and enjoy the brilliant feeling of success at last!

Emsyvh - was that a natural   too?  Even more fantastic!  You guys have given lots of hope to the rest of us today.

So excited for you - keep us posted.  
xx


----------



## Astral

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!    Fantastic news Tahiti!!! You too Emsyvh!! I'm so chuffed for you both.

Tahiti - did you only test today on your OTD!? Brilliant news! And your first go too !! So did you notice any symptoms at all, in your 2ww, or was this a complete surprise?

Emsyvh, was that just natural attempt then, no IUI ? You've given me hope, as someone of advanced years with a H with low morph (5%). Interesting you were given a % chance, our clinic so far dont seem too concerned about H's morph (but I am !!). I understand you are being cautious, must be difficult though as I bet you are also thrilled!!

Venus, its ok, I really was ok after my Nan's death, I accepted it for what it was, her choice (she was very determined!). Although she wasnt in my life much, but it sounds like your granddad was like a father to you (so yes, very Saturnian). I think its interesting that you are a Scorpio, as Scorpio's do 'hold on' to things and find it very hard to let go of people and stuff, it can take a long time. Of course, in love, once they have tested someone and finally let them in.. they are VERY loyal committed partners. I am sure you will be a fantastic devoted Mum too! As for your grandparents, I dont think being Gemini's is the cause alone, its probably just that they were soulmates or 'twin flames' and you never really get over a loss of a soulmate.

AFM: I did a test yesterday to see if the HcG was out of my system and yep, got a bfn. Tested again this morning (day 9 post ov) and got another bfn. Not feeling hopeful!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Hi all,

Just a quickie, as I'm logging on at work.  Big welcome to MarsMaiden - good to have you with us.

I really just wanted to say a massive congratulations to our 2 success stories from Emsyvh and Tahiti!  It's sooooooo lovely to see
those BFP's flashing away - you deserve it so much so enjoy the moment.  You must be floating on air - I can feel the good vibes from
here!

Venus - It sounds like you've had an awful time of it and I really really hope you get your BFP soon.  I think the fact that you are so
self-aware of the problems of depression means in itself that you are equipped to deal with it.  If you can deal with all that you have
in the past, and all this fertility palaver, then I'm sure a gorgeous little baby will be a breeze for you.

Take care everyone and good luck
Jen xx


----------



## honky

Tahiti - *WOW* - Fantastic news for you


----------



## charlie321

Emsyvy and Tahiti..... CONGRATULATIONS   ! I wish you both happy bumps and joy   .xxx

How's everyone else? I see there's a few early testers....   ! Don't give up hope though just yet. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for more good news     .


AFM (what does that actually mean please? I'm a bit thick   )
Sorry for the downer but I'm still not sleeping right and starting to dread the injections. Am I the only one that finds them painful? It's when the liquid actually goes in (not the needle) and then it itches a bit after. I get that more with the Buserelin than the puregon. We've tried plunging fast/ slow etc. Really hope that I don't end up allergic to them or something   . 

TFI Friday!!

Charlie.x


----------



## TQ

Just wanted to mention that the HFEA is being abolished as part of the quango cull.  Does anyone know what this means for anyone using donor sperm/eggs?  A little bit shocked as I was about to refer my complaint onto them (as I've still not had a response from Barts)!

Charlie - think it means As for me... Sorry you're not enjoying the injections - not really had much experience of it myself (apart from hcg shots) but do sympathise as I'm sure it's horrid.

Astral   for testing early (like the justification of checking to see if the hcg has left your system!).  Don't give up hope yet - it could still change depending how quickly the levels rise - you're still very early after all.

AFM: still feeling sad that I didn't get a go this month (and a little bit worried about the timings next month as I'll be away for a long weekend which I can't miss amd is bound to coincide with an important CD!).  Saw GP yesterday to ask if I could get clomid on NHS and was told that he had never prescribed it and didn't know of any Dr that had so there would be no chance.  This seems a bit odd as I thought couples experiencing problems conceiving were initially prescribed clomid to try for a few months. And I'd always assumed that was by their GP.  He also seemed surprised to hear that fertility treatment is expensive - I guess on GP salaries it's cheap as chips - but not for most people!  
Starting to really dislike the medical profession.  And my sister's a nurse so I don't say that lightly!!


----------



## beannebee

Hi Everyone,

Emsyvy and Tahiti!!!! WOW. Well Done!   SO Pleased someone is getting some luck on here!  

Charlie - AFM stands for 'As For Me:' (I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong).

Hope everyone is ok, no time for personals as I'm supposed to be working.

AFM: Went to clinic yesterday, started stimming last night for next IUI.  I thought that my abandoned 2nd cycle counted as one of the 3 free ones so I was all ready to contemplate IVF and get on that road, but as I have another one free I'll go for it.  The 7dpo blood test showed I had ovulated, so all conditions were right for last IUI, it just didn't work.  No more alcohol for me, no stress (haha) and to help with this I'm trying a hypnotherapy to aid conception cd I saw advertised in the clinic waiting room.  Has anyone tried hypnotherapy??

   and   to all.
B x


----------



## Emsyvh

Thanks ladies for all your kind words. Yes, it was a natural cycle, I was due back in to the Fertility Clinic on 23rd October in preparation for an IUI cycle in November.

Astral - our consultant did not seem bothered about my OH's morphology either, definitely nowhere near as bothered about it as I was! But the last time we saw her and she was talking us through the IUI conception statistics she said that she put us at about a 3-5% chance of conceiving on our own and a 10% chance with IUI. To be honest, I was shocked when I heard that and spent the evening crying as this had never been mentioned before. However, I have for the past 4 months put my OH on a cocktail of supplements and I truly believe this has helped as count, morphology and motility have all improved (originally morphology was 3%) - along with swapping his tight pants for baggy ones!


----------



## jooley

Hi,
Tahiti, great news, congratulations hun, really pleased for you xx

AFM: Just a quick post to say that I have been basted today. DH sperm count was the best yet 100millions, so really pleased. I was a bit nervous though as had not felt any ovulation pains so was not sure that my body was responding but right on time about 10 minutes before basting the pains started, so I am hoping that the timing is good for this one. OTD is the 8th October. 
I am now lying in bed and going to have a lazy afternoon, I am loaded with the cold and have a horrible tickly cough so perfect excuse to do nothing.
 and  to you all xxx


Tahiti......................   
Emsyvh..................   
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct

TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon 
Bethany.................Trying again soon
Beannebee.............Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL 
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## feeling lucky

Hi Ladies,

hope you're all well and hanging in there.

deep sympathy to all those with BFNs   sending loads of love and hugs x

hey congrats to those with BFPs im sooooo really pleased for you..  

my OTD is 26th but think im gonna hang on til 30th, just see if AF comes on 28th.... and if not will test.
i tested early on my first cycle in July and it was horrible, the doctors made me test and retest for weeks, which just prolonged the agony (as my period only spotted and was not full AF) so im gonna avoid the trauma this time.

 big hugs to all xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls, I haven't read any updates yet - just jumped on here to ask about the 7dpo progesterone test. 

Just rang my surgery for the result and they have left me feeling really frustrated!  They said the result came back as not applicable!!  What the hell does that mean?  Nobody at the surgery can explain it to me so I need to wait for the doctor to ring me on Monday - I'm fuming - they never seem capable of doing anything right which is why I was reluctant to have the test this cycle.  The receptionist said that another Dr looked at it and said it was meant to be done on day 21 of my cycle.  I said 'no it should be done 7 days past ovulation as not everyone ovulates on day 14' and she didn't have a clue!  She couldn't allow me to speak to the Dr so it's catch 22 again.  I don't get it and I feel really angry that the Dr is too busy to speak to me and I have to wait all weekend for an explanation!!  Either they're telling me I didn't ovulate or they're saying they don't have a result because it was the wrong day......but I had trigger shot at midnight on Sat, should've ovulated on Monday and had the test the Monday after!

Does anyone, with experience of these tests, know what might have happened?  Monday is ages away and I'll have my pregnancy result by then so there was really no point in me taking the test!  Stupid inept surgery!

I'll be back with personals later....I'm sorry for the me post!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Congratulations on the BFP Emsyvy and Tahiti  

Venus sorry can't help as not had that test but grrrrrr to the horrid folks at your doctors!!!! So frustrating   hope you get some answers soon. Fingers crossed you don't need it anyway  

thanks for help with my blood tests the links were really useful

sorry for lack of personals 

Hugs to all


----------



## beannebee

Venus - They did a 7dpo blood test on me which they told me indicated that I ovulated.  I know it doesn't make a difference to the actual pregnancy outcome, but definitely lets them know if the stimming and triggers cause ovulation.  Sorry that you didn't get a clear answer... what the hell does 'not applicable' mean?  How frustrating is that?  Can you ask the clinic for some advice or some help in getting clearer interpretation of your test?
Hope you get somewhere with it, don't let them fob you off!  
B x


----------



## feeling lucky

Oh *Venus... * i cant believe they are being soooo negligent. and im so sorry. phone them back and say that it will not keep til monday you need answers today!!!!


----------



## beannebee

Just updated list as I'm stimming again... hope I've got everyone else in right!

Tahiti...................... BFP 
Emsyvh.................. BFP   
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Beannebee.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct

TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon  
Bethany.................Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## feeling lucky

venus.... the first time my clinic wanted to test mine in june, they didnt because my LH on a cheap superdrug test showed positive for about seven days.  therefore my clinic didnt waste anyones time and just said it wont be effective.
they did an the same injection in my july cycle and all was fine.  i cant imagine whats not clear as it was 7 days after the injection. im so sorry honey that i cant be more help xx


----------



## feeling lucky

ow i got missed off again.... lol

Tahiti...................... BFP 
Emsyvh.................. BFP  
Feeling lucky            OTD 26 Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Beannebee.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct

TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon  
Bethany.................Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## beannebee

Oh, sorry... just noticed that too!  I just copied and pasted.  Sorry honey. x


----------



## feeling lucky

loooool no worries hun, thanks anyway xx


----------



## jooley

Hi Emma,
I have had a quick look on the internet and cant see anything obvious.
I have loads of 7dpo progesterone tests and you either have ovulated or you don't. I would say that these tests would be more effective when you are not going through treatment, as it really is a given that if everything is ok with your scan and you take a trigger shot then you will ovulate. It doesn't mean that everything will happen internally to create a pregnancy but ovulation will have occurred. 
It is such as shame that you have a very unhelpful doctors, always easier when you feel like they have been of some help xx


----------



## Astral

Hi Venus - my result didnt come back today either, they said Monday! I'm sorry they wouldnt tell you. They havent wanted to give me the result in the past as 'the doctor hasnt seen and commented on the results yet and we're not allowed to interpret them" - I would tell them, I dont want the doctor to make comments, I just want the number and I will interpret it myself. That worked. As Jooley said, the test is just to show that you are ovulating and if you are worried whether you are or not insist the GP repeats the test in subsequent months.

Good luck Jooley!! And Lucky, for testing over the weekend.

Emsyvh - Can I ask you what supplements you put your H on? Mine has been taking a multivit, vit C 500g and zinc 15mg since Christmas - but his count went from 168 million (Feb) to 198million (may) when we added 2000mg Flaxseed, 50mg Q-10 and switched to the Pregnacare male. But his morph went from 10% down to 5%! He's also on Vit E now.

He was on Grapefruit extract for a while but it was expensive, we're thinking of adding that back in though as its good for morph.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls!!

Well......how on earth did I miss those BFPs!?  

CONGRATULATIONS TO TAHITI AND EMSYVH 
 spin 

Sorry I didn't see them last time I posted - I hadn't caught up!

Emsyvh: Wow....that happened naturally too! That's fab. So much better that you're saved from the ups and downs of fertility tx!! Good luck with everything 

Tahiti: Woohoo!! I'm so pleased for you 

Astral: That's gutting for you too. My clinic said the result was Not Applicable tho - whatever that means!!

Jooley: Well done on getting basted 

Beannebee: Good luck with this cycle 

Thanks to everyone who replied about my blood test result. I had it done at the doctors...they didn't know anything about my tx, I just asked for the test to make sure I ovulated. I was hoping the trigger would override my natural system so I wasn't too worried about it. But what kind of answer is Not Applicable!!?? I hate dealing with them coz the receptionists are like guard dogs and you can't get to speak to a nurse or doctor without going through a lot of fuss first. I'll just have to wait til Monday for my usual doctor to ring me back and explain what happened.

Can I ask some advice about my medical notes held at the GPs?
Well, me and Cerys know a lot of the staff working at the surgery (nurses and admin) so we chose to keep our tx a complete secret and didn't tell the GP about it. But....I went there this week about my acne and when the doc started asking questions I stupidly told her about my tx. I'd never even told her I'm gay until then and I felt that she was being a bit too personal asking too many questions. Then she started making notes on the computer which I think were irrelevent and didn't need to be recorded (they had no bearing whatsoever on my reasons for attending the surgery). I didn't say anything and just sat there thinking 'Cerys is going to kill me'. So, when I got home, I rang the surgery and arranged for the doctor to ring me back. When I spoke to her she said that she *needs* to record that information. I told her that it is my information and I don't want it on their computers then she started grilling me about my reasons. She started to get a bit funny with me as if she had every right to do it. She said they have a strict confidentiality policy but I don't care what policies they have - I don't want anyone knowing our personal business...nobody has the right to know how we conceived our child unless we choose to tell them. I also said that people in straight relationships don't have to explain how they became pg and I don't think it is fair for us to be asked how we plan to become pg just because we're gay. She said she'd remove some of the details but not all of it. I wasn't happy when I got off the phone but she made it very difficult. Now I know I might be a little paranoid about this but there is absolutely no reason for the GP to know about my tx. Yeah, they'll know about the pregnancy but they don't need to know how I conceived the baby. I have the right to keep things private for whatever reason and don't like the idea of people being able to access my records. So, I'm just wondering if anyone else on here feels the same about their GPs not needing to know about tx? I hate the fact that my information is sitting there on a computer in the surgery when we agreed that only the fertility clinic would know about it.

Hi to everyone else. I'm sorry I've been soooo rubbish at personals today. I've just had enough of people thinking it's ok to treat me and Cerys like the novelty lesbians trying to have a baby. I don't ask how they made their babies! It's just that with straight couples people assume it's done naturally whereas we have to put up with people asking intimate questions which are really none of their business.

Emma


----------



## rungirl

Hello Lovely Ladies!!!  

Horray! for the two BFP Tahiti and Emsyvh. What a lovely positive start to the week-end.

Please can i be added to the list i have my baseline scan on the 8th October.

Tahiti...................... BFP 
Emsyvh.................. BFP  
Feeling lucky            OTD 26 Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Venus in Furs..........2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Charlie....................Stimming
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Beannebee.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky....................Cycling Oct
Vicky......................Cycling Oct
Younggale...............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel.........................Cycling Oct
Rungirl......................Cycling Oct

TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon  
Bethany.................Trying again soon
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL  

Any have any exciting plans for the week-end??  My dh and i have hired a ladder to clean out the gutters and cut back the tree in the garden.  Oh joy!!!!

Big hugs
xxxxxx


----------



## Emsyvh

Hi Astral

He was on NHP Male Fertility Plus which I buy from Amazon - they are about £23 a month but the dosage is a lot higher than in other makes, 30mg of coenzyme Q10 and 60mg Pycnogenol - these are particularly good for morphology apparently. 

It was quite a pricey supplement cocktail but most definitely worth it.

Good luck x


----------



## Astral

Hi Emsyvh
Thanks for that! I've heard about Pyncgnol on another thread, so I will do a comparison with the Pregnacare male multivit (also expensive at £18!) and switch if that one looks better.

Our con told us that as well as zinc and multivit, Flaxseed is the most important supplement for sperm quality as sperm heads are packed with Omega 3,6 and 9, but its the only things that humans cant synthesise in the body, so we can only get it from our diet. 2000mg is recommended.

Venus - You obviously feel very sensitive about it. In answer to your question, no, I dont mind my GP asking personal questions and knowing exactly what we do in bed! He did ask us in detail about frequency, positions, DH's libido etc. He even asked about our wedding and last time I went in I noticed it said "Honeymooning in Italy!" on our notes    I actually think it was good she was asking you the details of your tx - it shows she was interested and trying to build up a picture to help you. With IF, a good, invested, sympathetic GP is hard to find. You need her to be willing to run 7dpo tests for you, to check you are ovulating and any other bloods you need, so it would be in your interests to build a good relationship with her ?


----------



## Irico

*Tahiti & Emsyvh*
CONGLATULATIONS!!!  
It is great to see your positive results!!!  Make me feel positive!
I really want to follow you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so nervous (scared) to know the result more than ever.

*VenusInFurs * 
I would though that GP delete the information if the patient doesn't wish to be kept on the record unless it is about medical history...
Sorry I can't make you feel better but I hope you feel O.K. soon... as you don't want to spend time on thinking about it around this time of your cycle!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Sorry I've been away for a while but not been able to face things this week so I took some time out.

To tahiti and Emsyv - Congratulations to you both. xx

To those that have had a BFN  I'm so very sorry    

VIF - I'm not sure about the GP having to know my clinic have given me letters to give to our GP which explained out treatment and we have been told to give them in so they understand what I've been given in case they have to treat me for anything else.  Hope you are feeling a little better today. xx

Everyone else I've missed hope you are ok and looking after yourselves.

AFM - start again 15th Oct. 

Moo. x


----------



## charlie321

Hi all

Interesting topic about the supplements for male factor. My dh was told all's fine but morphology was a little low so I've been giving him Q-Enzyme and selenium when he's in the mood to take it! Maybe I should gently break it to him that he needs to take more vits.

Emma - I sent you a pm, about dogs (again!)   . I can understand that it really isn't your gp's concern about your sexuality but it might be useful for them to know what meds you're on. My clinic mentioned that it needs to be known about the HCG jab incase I had to go to hospital for OHSS. You do have a right though to ask to see a different gp. And you can ask for your notes under the data protection act (but they may charge you). I hope either way that you can sort things though.x

Mina - it's good to hear from you. I hope you're ok.x   

Rungirl -  You're not the only one with garden chores this weekend. We're digging up our back garden to make a bigger lawn. The exciting bit though is that we're collecting our new puppy tomorrow!! I'm excited beyond belief.!  Good luck for your scan. When do you start stimming?

Hi to everyone else   . Just about to have a late dinner then watch a film. I can't remember the name of it but I'll tell you if it was any good. Went to see 'The Other Guys' last week which I can highly recommend if you like silly humour   .

Hope you all enjoy the rest of the weekend. Good luck to those in the 2ww...OTDs are nearby so I'll be thinking of you all.    .xx

Charlie.x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Mina:  Awww it's good to have you back.  I've been wondering how you've been.  I hope you're ok   

Charlie:  Just replied to your message - I'm so excited for you bringing little Gonzo home!!  Send me a piccy as soon as you can!!
I don't mind my GP knowing about my sexuality.  I wasn't keeping it secret, there was just no need for it to come up before.  She was so confused when I mentioned 'my girlfriend' and then later, when she went to give me antibiotics I had to say I was trying for a baby.  Well, her face was a picture!  She looked really confused and started asking loads of questions which made me feel really uncomfortable as it was totally out of context.  She said 'I thought you said you had a girlfriend' and then 'well how are you having a baby then?' then 'so who will be the father?'.  I just found it all a bit too much and don't feel that she was being at all sensitive about it.  I've never ever felt uncomfortable about my sexuality but I did at that moment!  I wish I'd never changed to this surgery as my previous GP was brill.

Astral:  I can understand why you wouldn't mind talking about those things with your GP as you may have gone to them in relation to fertility.  But I went to mine about my acne!!  There was no medical reason for my GP to ask me what she was asking...she was being plain nosey and her questions were not to help me with my fertility.  She isn't a very professional GP compared to those I've seen before.  It might sound like I'm being oversensitive but my reasons for keeping it private are because we live in a small village and a lot of people we know work in the surgery and would have access to my medical records.  Anyway, have your HPTs arrived yet?  Fingers crossed for you but remember it may be too early for a BFP to show up yet.

Irico:  I'm ok today but thanks for your reply.  I hope you're feeling ok on the 2ww!!  Not long for OTD!

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.  

AFM:  I'm going a bit loopy as it's getting so close to OTD and af is due Tue.  I've tested early and so far it's been BFN!  I hope it turns positive by OTD coz I don't think I can bare another unsuccessful cycle.  I'm glad I tested early though as it helps it to sink in.  Just starting to wonder if it's meant to be.  But Cerys being home is helping a lot!

Emma


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

I'm back from my hols and it seems there has been lots happening on this thread! Have started reading a few of the pages I've missed, but don't have time at the moment to read them all, so thought I would do a quick post in the meantime.

Firstly, *Mina-Moo*, so sorry to hear your news  . I was really saddened to see that and send you lots of  . Hope you have had a chance to give yourself some TLC this week. And lots of  for your next tx cycle.

Secondly, *Tahiti* and *Emsyvh* - congratulations on your BFPs - that's great news   . Tahiti - I will have to look back at your timing stats to see if there's anything we can learn  . Emsyvh - great that yours was natural! My KD also has poor morphology (9% normal forms) but I don't think I would be able to persuade him to take supplements (it was bad enough persuading him to give up smoking  ).

AFM, I had a lovely relaxing holiday and even managed to get on with my parents most of the time (only had one argument - about recycling - I am into it and they think it's a waste of time). LO had his first taste of the sea (not literally!) - he was not too keen on actually going into the water but he loved watching the waves  . And it was GREAT not to think about work for a week.

To update on the outcome of my IUI, my AF turned up last Sunday evening so I didn't quite make it to test day. Not too disappointed as I had expected this due to the late timing of the basting. Anyway, we are going again straight away (natural cycle again), so I am booked in for my CD10 scan on Wed 29th Sep, with basting probably either Friday 1st or Monday 4th October (so I will be flirting with the weekend again - grrr  ). This time, if ovulation looks to be smack in the middle of the weekend, I think we will abandon and go back to the glass and syringe. But October is a lucky conception month for me, so I am keeping my fingers crossed  .

Hi to everyone else - I see we have lots of 2wwers again, so good luck to you all  . I will come back later and read the pages I have missed so I can catch up and do some personals.

B xx


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone.
Beth, glad you had a relaxing week away.. everyone has trouble getting on with the olds for a whole week, as much as we love them ey!  I'm sorry about the AF, but your plan to get back in the saddle sounds good. 

Venus - sorry you are feeling down, but dont give up! Dont forget, IUI is quite low odds, but its obviously got SOME chance of working and you've only just started out on this journey. You need to get that day 7 test back. As I said before, tell them you dont want it interpreted, or the lab or Doctors comments.. you just want to know the progesterone result _number._

Well girls, I'm posting for some advice.. I've been feeling kind of ..funny. I woke up the last 2 nights convinced I was pregnant and then led there telling myself I couldnt possibly be. I've been feeling naseous since yesterday mildly and had wierd sensations behind my belly button.. but I am also getting AF cramps! My friend who just had IVF was testing early and got a faint positive on day 11.. but its gone again so she thinks it was her 4th chem pg. I hadnt realised it can come and go that quick, so I thought I would test before I get AF maybe tommorow or Tuesday.

I'm 11dpo and I just did a sensitive test (but with afternoon wee!) and I got a _definite_ faint







, I said to H, look, put it under a bright light.. but he said, I dont have to, I can see it from here! It was faint, but there was definetly a line visible in dwindling daylight.

Its the same tests I used on days 8 and 9 to test for the HcG and I got nothing and believe me I examined those intently under a bright light and there was nothing there at all. The reason I tested then was for exactly this situation.. that if I tested this weekend and got a positive I'd just be all confused thinking.. but was it just the dregs of the HcG injection?? So.. if I tested on day 8 and 9 and got nothing, I presume the faint line today cant be that

Has anyone else had a faint line this early, for it to disappear again? I'm well aware that chem pgs are a common occurence, but even if it turns out to be that, it would be really helpful and positive to know that we got that far, as it proves _something _worked and it would spur us on next time.

Trying not to get my hopes up, as I now have AF grumbles! But we are going to test again in the morning.
Astral x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Astral - a line is a line!!! Very rare to get false positives!! Woo HOO!!!

Yes, I had a faint line 12dpo, was still faint OTD...then started spotting that same day on OTD...spotted for few days....and kept testing every day ....saw the line getting fainter and fainter...was a very sad experience for me...and then started bright red bleeding and eventually m/c at 5 weeks.... 

But Astral...try and put all negative thoughts from your mind at this exciting time...*you HAVE HCG in your system, that can only have come from a fertilised egg and implanted egg.....So...it worked!!!*
For me, I took comfort from that fact alone...that I was able to conceive...as so many women on here find that part the hardest!


----------



## Astral

Thanks Prickly! Yes, I feel the same was as you, sad though it would be of course, it would also be a relief to know something had happened. However, just did another test (as they are so cheap!) and that was a BFN, so maybe it was just a faulty test    ?? I have heard false positives are rare, but if the second one was negative, thats not looking good? I guess we will test in the morning, with First Response and that should give us a definitive answer.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Astral - how are you doing honey?


----------



## Astral

Freaked out!! Did another test first thing with First Response and whilst we got a faint line again, it was a definite







, bit darker than yesterday. Gosh! And anyway, woke up in the night and just _knew_ I was pregnant, like I could sense it and besides, I felt so queasy I thought I might have to get up and be sick at one point, lasted a few hours, so I've had 3 hours sleep!!

DH doesnt want to jinx it and is concerned about chem pg/mc so wants to wait until we get a definite dark line before telling anyone. Trouble is, we've told practically everyone close to us we were having IUI so they are all waiting for news!! I dont mind them knowing, even if things go pear shaped, its super positive we got this far and we know IUI did the trick. Anyway, testing again tommorow as I am still only day 13, 2 days before AF was due and 3 days before OTD. We took a photo of the line and then sat pulling "Oh my god!" faces at each other before H started grinning and said he was very excited.

Eek! 

Just googled.. can you use dark room chemicals when pregnant and the answer was.. not really no.. Gutted! I was so excited about that Photography a level and absolutey loved it from the first lesson. I thikn you can if you use gloves, mask and tongs.. but I will have to check with someone. We were meant to be doing dark room skills this Wednesday, so I need to find out fast.


----------



## MarsMaiden

wow, lots of BFP news in here! That's so exciting! Congrats to Tahiti, Emsyvh and now Astral too! 

charlie321 - its a bit late but I get some pain when injecting the liquids too, especially the buserilin and my skin gets quite lumpy and itchy afterwards for an hour or so. I checked ith the clinic and they said it's nothing to worry about so other than being annoying, it doesn't seem to be a problem. Getting a puppy sounds very excititing, what fun to take your mind off ttc!

AFM - started stimming last night. The jabs never get any easier even now!

Good luck to all stimming and in the tww! Let's hope we can keep up the run of positives!


----------



## Bethany915

Astral - Wow!!!  Congratulations!  That's great news    .  I will have to go back and look at the stats - was it you who was concerned that DH's swimmers would have been too old by the time you ovulated?!  At least you know (whatever happens now) that wasn't the case...

Venus - did you say that you were testing today too?  Good luck   

B xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

VIF - good luck for OTD!!!  

Astral - remind us again about your stats?....And enjoy your ...you and your DH must be overjoyed....I hope you and your little bean/s get very big!! IN the nicest possible way!!...So pleased for you! I love BFP stories after IUI...because it keeps the hope alive that it will one day work for me again!!

AFM - finished stimming yesterday and now have only a few days to go until I fly out to Copenhagen Fert Centre again...have started taking baby aspirin this time around, as I know my doc diagnosed me with slightly high blood cholesterol a while ago and low iron levels...put me on iron tablets but didn't say anything about the cholesterol...so I have researched aspirin use for fertility and there is a tonne of research on here / internet about this....and I know many clinics routinely prescribe aspirin and progesterone for tx...most certainly for older women, with history of chem pregs / m/c....baby aspirin can help with thinning blood ever so slightly, to aid implantation, improve blood flow to the uterus, stop clotting across the placenta etc.....and together with the progesterone I reckon that I have done all I can to improve my chances....I am throwing everything I have got at this next tx! It may be my last!!


----------



## Astral

Thanks girls!! And yes, good luck Venus.

Well, I had alot of follies.. I said that to the nurse.. I had 18mm and 16mm on the right and a 15mm on the left (and 3 others, think 14,10 and 7)on Monday am.. I said I know at least 3 popped Wed am, because I had ovulation pain in BOTH ovaries, but much worse on right, so bad it couldnt possibly have been 1 follie, so must've been the 18 and 16 and the 15 on the left (all 2-4mm bigger by Wed). I have read that 3 follies can increase your chances up to 25%. Nurse said, oh god dont say that, I hope not, it could be triplets !!   

Also, DH had 40million washed actively motile and again, a count like that puts your odds up too.

I had the trigger shot at 2pm Mon and the IUI 2pm Tues, so 24 hours later (and DH did his sample at 10am).. then I ovulated at 5 am Wed, by which time his sample was 19 hours old. I have read and posted here how a greater margin is ok _before_ you ovulate, but not so much after ovulation. So I guess I prove the point that it is ok to be basted at the 24 hour mark and not at 36 hours, although basting close to ovulation can again improve chances.

I think in my case, it was a combination of good number of follies, good number of sperms and also.. the acupuncture day of and day after IUI. Plus, I was off work 2 days and 2nd day (day I ovulated) I stayed in bed all day. I also drank lots of pineapple.. glass a day for 3 weeks. But other than that.. its like a lottery, luck of the draw maybe? (does anyone remember me posting a while back that Jupiter was going to be conjunct Uranus in Pisces and I am a piscean, week of our IUI - and thats whats called 'lady luck' beaming on Pisceans??)

Prickly - I agree with your plan of progesterone and baby aspirin support. Are you doing a medicated cycle? I believe having more folies to increase the 'target practice' increases the odds. Your donor has a high washed sperm count, is that right?


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Congratulations Astral - that's brilliant news!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok - Me, Venus and Irico up next - must say I'm getting a little nervous now!

I'm also more than a bit confused about a few things...!  

I had my last scan on day 14 of my cycle (the Tuesday) and only had one follicle at 18mm (they purposefully put me on a low dose due to my over-reaction to clomid).  They said they knew from my blood test that I was about to ovulate myself so I did the shot at 6pm that night then had the basting at 11.30 on the Wednesday.  They said that the sperm sample had 13M, I think, and he said that was ok cos they need at least 5M.  Looking at most other people's on here though, they seem to have more than that.  Yet the consultant says that DH's samples are absolutely fine.  

Was interesting to read what you said about 'feeling' pregnant - I had a weird sick feeling thing and a huge overwhelming sense of being pregnant, but it was only a couple of days after basting so I put it down to my imagination.  I've also had the funny belly-button tugging thing and a bit of twinging, but nothing like my usual period pains.  Am really trying to put it out of my mind and not do a test before the official date (14 days fter basting).  

Also, I am feeling quite huge, but have put it down to not going to the gym since IUI day.  I know you're not meant to do a vigorous amount of exercise just after the IUI, but I presume it's safe to after a while?!  I know it would make me feel a lot more positive, but don't want to risk anything.

Sorry for the needy post - hopefully none of us will have to think about this stuff for much longer!
xxx


----------



## Astral

Hey Jennie.. sounds promising! I was getting symptoms and thoughts like that from early on too. It sounds mad, but I woke up on day 8 in the night convinced I was pregnant.

Also, I thikn your con is right and I read that.. they need 5million for IUI, but ideally 10million as that increased the chances greatly. Then the chances increase a bit more up to 40/50 million after which they dont get any better. So 13 million washed is a good number, especially if theres no problems with morphology/motility (my H has 5% morph). What do others think?

There isnt a huge gap between triggering and basting, but then, its ok to ovulate after basting, do you know when you ovulated?

I wouldnt advise going to the gym, I read lots of places, including my leaflet from the clinic we shouldnt do anything that raises your heartrate very high, or your core temperature, it can affect your chances. You'd be better off going for a brisk walk, or swim maybe, but then my leaflet advised no exercise - at all! Also no lifting and no housework!! Only light duties. When is your OTD?

Hi to everyone else, thinking of you all, Astral x


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Hi Astral - thanks for the reply - it's one of those days today when I'm obsessively reading the whole website!

I really don't want to get carried away with myself, but when I woke in the night that time I did just feel really different.  I'll have to put it donw to being 'messed with' if we're not successful.

Thanks for your advice re exercise.  My clinic is great but they didn't give me any lifestyle advice after the basting, so it's a real good job I didn't go back to the gym as I've been doing some quite intense interval training recently.

I never know when I'm ovulating unfortunately, only that they said that the scan and blood indicated that my one precious follicle was 'about to pop!'  I think the blood showed that I was ovulating on my own (the Tuesday morning) so they gave me the trigger shot and did the basting on the Wednesday morning.  So I guess the basting was 24 hours after ovulation.  If we're not successful then I'm really going to have to concentrate and get my head around this more!

How are you feeling?  It really is soooo good when it happens for one of us - it really does lift us all.

You take care of yourself
xxxx


----------



## Astral

I feel very very freaked out. Anyone reading my posts may remember I genuinely didnt get my hopes up at all... except for that Juputer/Uranus thing which made me think (mad I know!) that maybe we would 'get lucky'. I'm just.. overwhelmed! So much to think about.

Plus I feel kinda odd and ill actually! Its crampy all under my diaphragm and down my sides, like somethings pressing against it and especially around left ovary. I've not been able to do any trousers up since 4 days after IUI as I am so bloated and I feel sick nearly all night and all morning !! The nurse didnt sound concerned and talked about over stimmed ovaries and fluid from the follies, to drink lots of water and important to get lots of protein to balance out the oestrogen.. sounded like mild OHSS to me, but she didnt call it that! Eek. Anyway, having a protein shake now 

Ahh yes, an 18mm can pop at anytime! Timing IUI 24 hours _after_ ovulation perhaps doesnt give you the best chance, as eggs only survive 12-24 hours unfertilised, but then, theres always margins either side right - I was convinced our early basting had ruined our chances, but clearly not! Plus you dont know when you ovulated. If you ovulate before IUI, I believe you need a smaller window ideally, basting within 6 hours of ovulation. I think Prickly and Beth are clued up on this too.


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

I have finally caught up with all the pages I missed while I was away. No time now for a long post, but a few quick thoughts:

*Tahiti, Emsyvh and* *Astral* - hope your good news is starting to sink in  . I know it's early days, but definitely worth celebrating, whatever happens next. I noticed for Astral and Emsyvh that your DHs have only 5% morphology. That has made me feel more positive (my KD has 9%).

*Venus* - so sorry to read of all your frustrations with the GP. With mine, I have not explicitly told her I am single but she does know I am trying for a 2nd baby and since I have a KD, I have "conveniently" let her think he is my partner! I do think that in many ways it helps that your GP at least knows what medical treatment you are having, just in case of contraindications for prescribing you other treatments (e.g. like the antibiotics for your acne). I'm sure it must be difficult in a small village, though, where you feel that lots of people you know will get to see your notes.

Anyway, I wanted to post about your progesterone test. Are you on progesterone pessaries? If so, surely the 7 dpo progesterone test will only show that the pessaries are being absorbed by your body? It will not give you any information about ovulation or otherwise, since the pessaries themselves would "mask" the level of your natural progesterone - which would probably make your test result go through the roof and that might be why the docs are saying it is "not applicable". And if they do not know you are on progesterone pessaries, they are probably completely baffled by the result! Maybe I have misunderstood something in what you are doing - but that would be my interpretation of the situation. I would say that the 7 dpo progesterone would only give a meaningful result if you are on a cycle with no progesterone support - and if you are medicated with HCG trigger, then it is highly likely that you ovulated anyway (which you could confirm with a scan at the time to see the corpus luteum). So the question of ovulation and 7dpo progesterone is only really applicable to a completely natural cycle. Anyway, I will be very interested to see what your doc does say about the progesterone result - I think you will have to confess to the pessaries  .

*Jennie* - I did moderate exercise throughout my pregnancy with DS (including in the 2ww) - mainly walking (up to 8 miles at a time) and swimming towards the end. So I would not think that moderate exercise would have too much of an adverse effect. As for ovulation, if you think you actually ovulated on the Tuesday morning, I would say Wednesday morning basting is a bit late (sorry) - but hopefully you were in fact only about to ovulate on the Tuesday (I would hope that if you were actually ovulating then, that the clinic would have basted you on the Tuesday - and since they only triggered you then, they must have thought the trigger would work before your natural LH surge). Hope that's understandable - anyway, in brief I think your timing is probably ok!

*Astral* - hope you are feeling physically ok - might be worth calling the clinic again if the pain continues? Completely off-topic, I saw you mentioned somewhere about Scorpios having a hard time getting rid of people and things from their life. That's really interesting - I am a Scorpio and I have a house full of clutter and find it soo hard to throw things away ("just in case" they will come in handy one day - which they almost never do...) And as for people - I have hung on to so many bad relationships over the years - that with hindsight I can see were never going to work...  Still, you live and learn  .

Hi to everyone else. Back later for more personals.

B xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Astral - Congratulations   really please for you. x 

VIF - Good luck for testing, is it tomorrow?   for you both. x x

Prickly - good luck with Copenhagen. x 

Tahiti and Emsyvh - hope you are looking after yourself. x 

To everyone else hope all is well,

Moo.x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello everyone,

*Astral* CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP 

*Venus* Fingers crossed for your testing, I really hope it works for you both. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay,

Kara x


----------



## Emsyvh

Astral, that's fantastic news!!!!! How lovely to have such a run of BFPs on here - fingers crossed they are sticky ones! x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been on today but it's all over for us this cycle.  I planned to test today and was expecting the worst as I tested neg on Sat.  I stayed in bed and put it off for as long as I could but my bladder got me up in the end.  I did my water sample, dipping the test in and put it on the side to develop.  I thought my urine looked quite dark and when I wiped I realised I'd got my af.  Then within seconds the result came up as 'Not Pregnant'.  So, double whammy!  We're really gutted and can't believe it's failed twice when everything seemed to be right.  Good timing, good sperm, 2 follies, and the nurse said my mucus and lining were excellent.  So I just don't know why it didn't work again.  

Astral:  OMG I'm soooo pleased for you!!  That is fantastic news and what a good run of BFPs we've had from that list of OTDs!!  I'm gutted I'm not one of them but hope I'll be joining you sometime soon!!  See.....I told you there was no need to worry about the timings - it's true what they say about early inseminations then!  You'll probably notice the lines getting darker on the test sticks as the HCG goes up!  Congratulations to you and DH!!

Bethany:  I'm so sorry you got a BFN too.  It's great news that you're going again so soon.  Good luck for this cycle.  Our clinic won't let me do a back to back as we're having medicated cycles.  I'm gutted we have to wait another month.

Thanks so much for the advice on the progesterone test.  I wasn't going to bother getting it done this cycle but someone mentioned it and I just rang my GPs and booked in.  I found out what went wrong today.  The nurse who took my bloods didn't put my cycle day on the form so the lab refused to do the test.  I'm fuming because the surgery is just so hopeless.  They've lost bloods and urine samples in the past so I don't have much faith in them.  The GP is contacting the lab to do the test but I have to wait another week for the results.  I told them I'm using the pessaries coz I also thought that would affect the result.  I wish I hadn't bothered getting the test this cycle as it's caused more hassle than the worth of it!!  I'll defo have it done during this break from tx tho.

Irico and Jennie:  Good luck for Wed - I really hope there are more BFPs in store!!

Hi to everyone else and thank you all for your good luck wishes.

Tahiti...................... BFP 
Emsyvh.................. BFP  
Feeling lucky............OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Astral......................2ww - OTD 30th Sept - looks like a BFP!!!!!!!
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Bethany..................CD10 Scan 29th Sept, Basting poss 1st or 4th Oct
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Charlie....................Stimming
Beannebee.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Rungirl....................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
TQ..........................Abandoned - trying med cycle soon
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon  
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, Venus, so sorry to hear about your BFN - and to get AF at the same time as the test, poor you   .  It's so hard with IUI, it seems that often everything looks ideal but still it doesn't work.  I really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you.  And your GP surgery does seem to be rather incompetent.  As you say, with having a break from treatment, that would be an ideal time to have the progesterone done (and hopefully they won't mess it up next time!)

Also, I meant to ask before - have you ever had your thyroid tested?  I only ask because I remember you said you had suddenly put on quite a bit of weight - and that can sometimes be a sign of an underactive thyroid (which can also affect fertility).  Just a thought.

Take care, and sending you and Cerys lots of hugs   .

B xx


----------



## rungirl

Big hugs to Venusinfurs - so sorry hunny, sending you big hugs.     

Astral - congratualtions on your bfp!   

Bethany -hope all goes well tomorrow for your baseline scan.

Sheffield Jennie - i've read that most ladies stop exercise after "basting" just gently walking etc.  So, i've just three weeks til the dreaded 2ww (i start in October) so trying to cram it all in now! Sending you sticky vibes   

Hi to everyone i've missed, and sending you lots of sticky vibes for the next ones to test??   

Bigs hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Astral

Hello girls... 
*Venus*, I'm so sorry to hear you got a bfn this month  and not a nice way to find out. 
As for your test, wow, they are rubbish! I was of the opinion of Beth about pessaries and the 7dpo test..I got mine and anything over 30 shows ovulation can have occurred.. well I know I ov'd 2 or even 3 follies and I was also on pessaries twice a day at that point, but my 7dpo came back at - 30 ! So maybe the test is reliable?? So great you can get the result afterall and yes, get it repeated next month on your 'normal' cycle. Good point about the Thyroid too Beth, you should definetly push for your other tests... (for example, you could go in on day 3 of this cycle for TSH/LH testing and also ask them to test your Prolactin and Thyroid function and anything else she can think of that needs checking as part of a 'fertility workup'.) I'm sorry you didnt get your bfn hun, you too Beth.

*Hey Beth*... yes the thing about Scorpios not being able to let go of things and people, or things that have wounded them works in other ways too, for example, if you have the Moon (your emotions) in Scorpio, or Venus (planet of love) in Scorpio, or the Sun, Moon or Venus linked to Pluto (which..is ruled by Scorpio) and its a fascinating pattern to see in peoples charts. My siser has had a series of relationships which were clearly not going anywhere, but she hung in each time and she has Venus conjunct Pluto in ..Scorpio! We all have 'lessons to learn' in love, but sounds like you have.

*AFM*: We had a scare this morning, an internet pee stick came up lighter.. so we retested with FR and that was darker than yesterdays, phew. I feel really sick though, so theres no doubt. I'm still more.. freaked out.. than over the moon! I am worrying about how we will cope, we live far from our hometown now and have some lovely new friends here, we have no family and its not the same as having your lifetime best mates and family around you.. oh well, we will have to cope !
*Good luck to Iroco and Jennie for testing!*   and hi to everyone else.

Astral x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Morning girls

Thanks for the lovely messages.  I'm feeling much better this morning despite being woken up by bad af pain.  I just can't allow this to get me down so it's back on the positive thinking thing again   

Astral:  I think some tests give stronger results than others just coz of the way they're made up.  Glad you put your mind at rest with the other test.  It must be such an exciting and scary time.  I understand how you feel about not having your lifetime friends around.  My mother and my best friend have both moved away so I'm always worried about that with having a baby.  My best friend is 2mths pg at the moment so if we catch soon it would've been great to have her around to share our pregnancies.  I think my mother will find it hard being so far away too.  But I'm sure you'll do great and will have support from your new friends.  But I understand it's not the same.  As for the surgery....yep they are rubbish!  But I plan to get those tests done regularly now just to put my mind at rest about ov.  I think we should update the list to put your BFP at the top with the others!!

Beth:  Yep, I've had my thyroid checked numerous times and it's always been ok.  They do blood tests regularly coz of my depression and weight but they just put it down to my depression and the reason why I put it on so easily and quickly is due to the pcos.  You have to keep a tight control on things when you have pcos as weight gain happens quickly and easily and then weight loss is slow and more difficult.  I'm looking for a Slimming World class now.  Gonna try that as I can't seem to get back into WW.  Thought that a change of tactic would make it a fresh challenge.  Gonna dig out my pedometer too!

Jennie:  I was told 'no exercise at all during in 2ww' and especially no lifting.

Hello everyone else.  I'll pop back on later - off to find a Slimming World class now   

Emma


----------



## TQ

Astral!!!!!!!!  That is such exciting news!  So happy for you hon!  Massive congratulations!

Venus - so sorry for you and Cerys - it's a horrid way to find out and must have been a real knock-back.  Hope your GP sorts out the bloodwork this month while you're "resting" and you get some decent results.  And sorry you feel the GP was being nosey.  It is hard not to feel that everyone is pointing at you as the token lesbian, and sometimes 'coming out' to people who have no real business knowing can be difficult.  But I do agree, that your GP probably does need to know about your treatment in case of any reactions or other treatment that might be affected by it.  It does sound like she was more than a little insensitive though and could have phrased the questions better, but I guess that comes with experience - and I assume she doesn't have much of this at the moment - it's up to you and Cerys to educate her!!!   

Bethany - welcome back - glad you had a good break, but sorry you got the BFN. Glad you've been able to move forward and get going again - good luck with the scan today.  How annoying about the weekend timing again - can you ask if they can trigger Friday to go in Saturday if everything's ready?  Fingers crossed everything goes well for you this time.

Prickly - same for you - hope your next trip goes as well as last time and is successful.  When do you leave?  How does it work?  Do you go over for a week and have scans daily until things are ready?  How do they deal with unpredictable cycles?

Jennie - first of all, remember you only need 1 of those 13 million sperm to make it!!  At both clinics I've been to I've been told that I can just live life as normal post-insemination - and to be honest, I don't see why you shouldn't - after all, it's not all that different to more natural methods of baby-making - and most women don't put their lives on hold every time they have unprotected sex!    But of course it is sensible to act as though you are pregnant and not do anything you know you shouldn't do when pregnant.  

Anyone heard from feeling lucky?  I hope she's ok   

AFM: Well I'm debating what to do this month.  Not sure when AF is going to turn up but thought she was coming overnight, but still no sign, so relieved.  Am away in the middle of nowhere next Friday, Saturday and Sunday, so the timing of everything could be really tight.  If AF doesn't come till this weekend, it should all be fine, but anytime sooner puts next weekend at risk of being when I need scans or even might be ovulating (going on this month!).  Anyone that's stimming, can you advise me on what to do?  If I start on CD3 I believe I do it for a few days but not the whole time.  Is that right?  Does it tend to make ovulation earlier or later from your experiences?  Is there any way of delaying ovulation if you're stimming or is that kind of bringing it on iyswim?  I've no idea how medicated cycles work as so far I've not got to try one, but am determined to get them to let me this month as I'm certain I won't ovulate otherwise.  But at the same time, I don't want to waste money on drugs and scans only to abandon cos I miss it while away.  But also don't want to go another month without trying - this being the third attempt now!  Hardly slept last night from worrying about it all - especially the money side but so desperately want another baby I have to keep going now I've started!

Looking forward to some more BFPs tomorrow - lots of luck ladies!

Tahiti...................... BFP 
Emsyvh.................. BFP  
Astral......................BFP
Feeling lucky............OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Irico........................2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Bethany..................CD10 Scan 29th Sept, Basting poss 1st or 4th Oct
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Charlie....................Stimming
Beannebee.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Rungirl....................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
TQ..........................Debating October cycle
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon  
Wilpin.....................AWOL  
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## charlie321

Hiya

Venus - So sorry about your news. My love to you and Cerys   .x

Astral - Wow fab news! Congratulations   . I hope the lines get darker and darker and the sickness can only be a good sign   

Beth - I love clearing stuff out!! I have a motto...if you haven't used it in a year then get it out. I find that a lot of 'stuff' weighs me down and getting rid is the best therapy. Sometimes it's sad to get rid of things that are a little sentimental but a tidy house is my idea of bliss (sad but true  ). I was keeping all my childhood cuddly toys from when I had my own but now I think that if I do hopefully have children they won't want my dusty old things!

MarsMaiden - thanks for understanding about the jabs! Kind of glad I'm not the only one. Had my HCG one last night, which I was dreading but I ended up with a migraine so dh had to do it while I was laid out on the bed feeling gross so it didn't actually hurt as much as my head did!   

TQ - In answer to your Q, my cycle is made shorter by the meds. I have Buserelin to quiet my cycle then puregon to produce more follies and the clinic then watch how they develop and then trigger with HCG to bring on ovulation, according to the size and no of follies. For me, I respond early so have stimmed this cycle for 7 days, starting on day 2. Some people though can take longer. How they stim you depends on what meds and the clinic I think but i hope that helped a little   . I hope you get to do it this cycle.

Good luck to Jennie and Irico for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for more bfps     

AFM; Had my scan yesterday and there were 2 follies, one @ 16mm and then there were a few more @11mm so I had my HCG trigger at 8.30 last night and basting is set for tomorrow at 12.30pm. Got acu session after at 3.15 so fingers crossed this cycle is luckier than the last. 

Hi to everyone else. Feeling Lucky -  I hope you're ok?

Charlie.x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

VIF - sorry for your BFN this month hun...good to see you are feeling strong however...pity you have to take a month off...I am doing back to back medicated cycles and can't understand why some clinics make you rest for a month in between as mine just lets you keep going unless you stop responding / over respond to the meds. So annoying for you!! 

Charlie - good luck with basting!!!

TQ - my medicated cycle has involved 100mg clomiphene from day 2-7, scan at day 10 (but this time to save time and money and only stay in Copenhagen for two nights, I am having day 11 scan and flying there same day...returning home day 13 after basting), then another scan day 12 to determine follie size and HCG timing, HCG when lead follicle/s get to above 17mm (determined by the day 12 scan), basting day after HCG trigger.
Some people take fsh stimming meds from day 3-9...it depends on what your clinics protocol is....mine chooses to start earlier and from days 2-7, before your body has already chosen a follicle to develop...that way (the research argues)  earlier started stimming leads to more follies, as no one follie has yet dominated...and the clomiphene doesn't have as much effect on your lining from day 2-7, as it can affect lining thickness / thin your lining....some clinics dont do day 2-7 stimming however as it carries greater risk of multiples, along with using higher doses of meds....so many clinics in the Uk choose to do stiming day 3-9 to increase singleton births / reduce multiples risk.

AFM - flying out to CFC on Thursday for my day 11 scan - am   that I have some nice sized follies and that things progress well....hope to have HCG day 12 and basting day 13...flying home day 13...am taking my HCG with me this time, in addition to using OPK tests from tomorrow....to watch the line get darker / monitor my own rising HCG levels....and then maybe trigger myself earlier than last time, as it seems I keep ovulating before I make it to basting, and it seems my own rising natural HCG levels combine with trigger to make me ovulate 12 -17 hours after HCG, instead of standard 24-36 hours later....this means I am not getting sperm to the egg in time....and I keep ovulating through the night!! ARRGGHH!! Scans are confirming I have already ovulated before I get to IUID!!! So am hoping to get this bloody timing better this time around....all other conditions are optimum...sperm count / motility / two or more follies above 17mm/ uterine lining above 8.8mm....it all comes down to TIMING!!!


----------



## Bethany915

Hello girls

Finally found time for a few personals:

*TQ* - You certainly have been having a rough time of it with your recent tx troubles  . Hope your AF arrives at the right time to fit around your weekend away and hope you get to have a well-timed basting this month. I know you mentioned about the abolition of the HFEA in a previous post - I assume it will get amalgamated into some other organisation, but I think for the time being it is still operational so you could still send your complaint to them if the clinic does not respond soon. Are you thinking of changing clinics, by the way - or is it simply too convenient location-wise to make it practical to change? Re my ovulation at the weekend problem, you suggested about triggering Friday for basting on Saturday - that would be a sensible idea but, guess what, my clinic does not open on a Saturday either - grrr  . If the IUI does not work this time, I will need to seriously consider changing to a weekend opening clinic - but being on my own with my LO, it is just so much more convenient to have a clinic 15 mins drive away. The other option is to try to move my ovulation away from the weekend - maybe delay my AF with some of those progesterone pessaries that the rest of you are so keen on  .

*Astral* - hope those BFP lines are still getting darker! Try to enjoy the moment, it's soo exciting and don't worry about how you will cope. It sounds like your DH is really supportive and you will meet loads of other new mums / mums-to-be at ante-natal classes, children's centres etc. Have a look at this that I posted a few weeks ago on the bumps thread (most of this page is about morning sickness but I somehow posted something about meeting other mums in the middle of it  ):

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243282.270

Also, remember you only need to take it one step at a time. You won't need to go from where you are now to "expert parent" in one big jump! I hope you'll stick around on this thread for a while - we're relying on you to collate all the results of the straw poll!

*Emsyvh and Tahiti* - hope you two are still enjoying your BFPs as well!

*Mina Moo* - how are you doing? It can't be easy for you with the other BFPs coming along on here recently  .

*Charlie* - I wish I could be like you and throw things out if I haven't used them for a year. I am just too sentimental. Even things that make me feel sad (like horrible emails from exes) I feel I should keep because they are all part of my history. Changing the subject, I'm interested that your lead follie was only 16 mm, yet they still triggered you that same day. My clinic makes you wait until 18 mm before triggering - but my LH surge last time would have coincided with my follie being about 16 mm. Good luck for the basting (it's exactly the same time as my scan so I'll be thinking of you).

*Venus* - glad you are feeling a bit happier and hope the AF pain goes away soon. Sounds like your thyroid is not a problem, then. Hope you manage to make some progress with the Slimming World  .

*Rungirl*- good luck with all your exercise before tx. Is that why you are called "Rungirl"?! 

*Prickly* - lots of luck for your trip to Copenhagen! I really hope this is the one for you. And good luck with the timings - I think you are very sensible to decide your own trigger time rather than going by the standard clinic recommendation. By the way, what is the definition of "baby aspirin" - is it just low dose aspirin? I know that aspirin can't be given to babies, so it can't be that!

*Mars Maiden* *and Beannebee* - good luck with the stimming. Hope it gets easier!

*Jennie and Irico* - good luck for your OTDs tomorrow. *Feeling Lucky* - have you tested yet? I remember you said you might hang on until 30th to see if AF arrives. Good luck...

*Lilybee* - how was your CD10 scan today? Hope you have lots of nice follies growing.

*Jooley* - hope you are managing ok with the 2ww and that your cold has cleared up.

*Wishing and Dreaming* - hope you have made some progress re/ deciding about donor sperm. Good luck for your HyCoSy. Also, I can't find the post now but I remember thinking when I was reading back that your oestradiol looked low - you might want to check it against the reference values that are on here somewhere?

*Gibs* - hope your basting went well on Saturday and that the timing was spot-on.

Talking of timing, there is someone over on the singlies thread who has just got a BFP with a basting only 16 hours after her LH surge (using frozen sperm, I presume). But when she had her previous successful IUI a few years ago, the basting was about 42 hours after her LH surge (due to Sunday closure) and she thought there was no way it would have worked! So I'm not sure if we will find an answer to this one  .

AFM, I have my CD10 scan tomorrow. I am feeling all sorts of things on my left side, so I'm hoping it will be the left ovary this month (my DS was conceived from the left). If I get basted on Monday (which is the most likely day) it will be 3 years, almost to the day, since I conceived DS. I like to think that might make it lucky for me  . Fingers crossed.

Sorry for the exceptionally long post! Hi to anyone I've missed and  to everyone.

B xx


----------



## Missy123

Hi all, i am new to all this and have just posted in the wrong forum but i am sure they will forgive me. I was just trying to get some views on basting times as are all you. I have not long had my first medicated DIUI with puregon and was basted 40 hours after trigger but wasn't scanned after so not sure when i ovulated. Does anyone think that was too late? Can you still test yourself or would the trigger affect the results? My clinic also won't allow back to back so now have a 2 week wait to start over and was hoping on any suggestions before i start again. I have never tried clomid but i see alot of you have.  Congratulations to the girls who have BFP and good luck to all of you.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Astral - how are you getting on hon? Glad to hear those tests are still getting darker, do you know when your first scan will be yet? I am sure you are just freaking out because this all happened a bit sooner than you thought it would as you weren't expecting the IUI to work! I am sure once you have a had a week or two to get used to the idea, all the worries will be behind you!

Venus - so sorry to hear about your bfn and the awful way you were treated by your surgery! This is hard enough as it is without extra stresses being added by other people's mistakes! As others have said though, at least you know the next test result will be a true reading.

TQ - There seem to be so many protocols used by different clinics that I think the duration of the cycle is pretty hard to predict. I use Buserilin and Puregon from day 2 to day 9 and then have a scan on day 10, the results of that dictate which day I trigger, normally day 10 or 11. I did ask once though if the meds could be used to delay ovulation as dh was stuck abroad during the volcanic ash cloud and we werent sure he was going to make it back in time to provide his sample and the nurse said no, once you are ready to pop, you just have to go with it! Hope that you get the tx you are hoping for!

Charlie - a jab is definitely less painful than a migraine! Poor old you getting one of those on top of everything else! Hope the cycle does the trick!

Prickly - Good luck in Copenhagen and I hope that they manage to get the timings right for you.

Beth - Good luck for your scan - hope they find some good follies! It would be lovely if fate intervened with such perfect timing!

Missy - 40 hours does sound a little bit late but the standard seems to be 36 so it is not too much longer than that. I have always wondered about testing for ovulation but I always assumed that because the ovulation trigger is artificial that there wouldn't be any LH to test for so not sure if they would be reliable? Would love if anyone could answer this question more factually though!

AFM - still jabbing away at myself with impressively few bruises! I am a bit confused today as I have started spotting again even though AF finished on Monday. This is def not the dregs of AF as it just has a different quality, quite pink and watery. Has anyone else experienced this? It happened on my last cycle too and I didn't think too much of it but I ended up with small follies and a thin lining on that one so wonder if this has anything to do with it?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls - only a quick one as I'm on my way out but the surgery have just phoned with my 7dpo blood test result.  She said I did ovulate but she didn't want to allow me to repeat the test next month!  She said there's no need to repeat it as I'm clearly ovulating!!  I told her that I had a trigger shot this time which would have made me ovulate so I want to see if I'm ovulating naturally.  She wasn't very keen but I pushed it and she agreed.  But it's bloody hard to get anything sorted with this stupid surgery!!  So, am I right in thinking that I should have this test done over several months to get a clearer picture of my ovulation?  Coz ovulating once doesn't mean I ovulate every month does it?  What is the normal procedure with these tests?


----------



## MarsMaiden

Venus - I am not sure what normal procedure is but your experience seems similar to mine. I have had one cd21 test back in March 2008 which showed I had ovulated that cycle but have had nothing since despite my cycles going haywire and being mostly anovulatory but am told that I ovulate based on that one test. I also had an ultrasound in August 2009 mid cycle which showed that I definitely hadn't ovulated that cycle and yet they still deem me to be ovulating normally based on a test that's 18months old! I plan to query this with my FS when I see him in November. One ovulation does not a fertile person make if you ask me!!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

VIF - yes, thats my understanding...you need a series of tests...particularly if you think you may have PCOS tendancies..you need to chart ovulation over series of months and the only way to be sure of ovulation is a scan or day 7dpo progesterone test....I havent had mine done as all the clinics I have been to use ultrasounds before, on day of, and after IUID....p.s. your surgery sounds like a real nightmare Venus...from beginning to end of your journey they have spoilt it for you, for one reason or another...can't you possibly transfer to another GP practice? Would seriously reduce your stress and you are now on an enforced break for a month, so may be good time to transfer? 

Beth - thanks for the well wishes...good luck with your scan!! Hope you have perfect follies and are ready to go!!...It HAS to be fate that you conceived your LO on same day 3 years ago....woo hoo! I feel positive vibes for you this time honey!! 

Anyone heard from Mina-Moo??

Mars - good luck with the jabbing hun...you go girl! Can't help with your spotting query....never heard of this before..anyone else got any advice?

Missy - welcome! Yes, the trigger would affect your OPK testing - only way to to tell ovulation is scanning or day 7dpo blood test / progesterone test like Venus had. You could always try charting your BBT and cervical mucus signs too....I have been doing that this cycle...its a real pain, but in the absence of scans or blood tests post ovulation...temp rise and cervical mucus (and cervix position monitoring - which is way too hard and complicated for me!) are the only other helpful indicators....temp rise (slight .2 degrees or more from your usual temps) 24 hours or so after ovulation usually indicates ovulation.

AFM - flying out tomorrow to CFC, armed with my HCG preloaded needle and progesterone and OPK tests....did an OPK test today (day 10) and got faint ovulation line alongside reference line...so hoping the line will get darker (but not TOO dark) by Friday for HG triggering and basting Saturday...hope my trigger can be done and NOT combine with high natural HCG levels to make me ovulate earlier than basting....if I see the line getting very dark / darker then I am going to trigger myself early!! Will check with clinic first however - wasted a lovely sperm count and two lovely follies last tx by doing IUID too long AFTER ovulation!!
Wish me luck ladies! This may well be my last cycle due to finances and emotional rollercoaster....so am throwing everything I have got at it!!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Beth - sorry just read back up and saw your message...yes, I meant low dose adult aspirin - I am taking 75mg per day...they are usually around that dose but need to be less than 81mg....just to ever so slightly thin my blood....just in case I have thicker blood / blood clotting issues....and also to help improve blood flow to the uterus, make the lining more friendly for implantation, reducing killer NK cells in the blood and auto immune issues....I have never had any tests for blood issues such as clotting or NK cells....but all the research states that aspirin in very low doseages is like progesterone supplements - can't harm you, can only help, and is also routinely prescribed for IVF / IUI by many clinics with the better success rates!!

So, I am sticking to low dose aspirin, iron supps, prenatal, folic acid and Omega 3 fish oils....
together with Low GI diet (which has addressed strangely enough my weight gain around my tummy over the past year or so, my mood swings, bloating and PMT!!), brazil nuts and pineapple juice....

These tactics got me to 8.8mm womb lining, 3 follies sized 17mm last tx, 2 follies showing as having successfully ruptured / corpus luteums....and if I can just get the bloody timing right....am   for this cycle!!        
Here's hoping!!


----------



## Astral

Hi everyone! 
Had a stressful few days, as I was bloated (couldnt do any trousers up!) and sore under diaphragm and round ribs.. my bloods are normal, but I have been told to stay off work, have 3 protein shakes a day and drink 3 litres of water. My chest is clear of fluid, phew! So, I am sat in teh sun relaxing  Gyne ward stressed us out last night by insisting there was no pregnancy, test was -ve! I made them redo it and seems the nurse was checking it after 20 seconds before discarding and said she didnt know you had to wait 5 minutes (as it said on the NHS packet) and never does that.. unbelievable! A line came up after 3 minutes and they were very huffy and said "well, its very faint..." ! Anyway, tested again this morning with FR and line getting darker, phew. 

*Venus* - Well done for insisting!! I was very pushy with my doc and referred to an endo and then was pushy with him and he agreed to write a letter to my surgery telling them to test my 7dpo every month. When that ran out, I simply booked nurse appointments and told them "I need my progesterone testing, the doc needs it" and then just phoned for the result, so no doc appointment needed. To time my 7dpo, I checked my CM every day ad also temp charted EVERY day for 5 months! I did this because I am 39 and paranoid I was perimenopausal (seems not) I agree with Prickly - change surgeries !!

*Prickly* - GOOD LUCK! Sounds like you have an excellent regime hun. One thing I read though.. dont drink TOO much pineapple in 2ww, as you dont want to make your uterus acidic, effects implantation. I am sure a small glass a day is fine. I agree on timing your own trigger, go for it!

*Mars* - I didnt realise you may have some ov issues too, this could be linked to your Prolactin, so you defo need to chase that up. I'd book a GP appointment asap. Thats how I got my progesterone tested every month as Prolactin usually interferes with ovulation (but luckily I was ok).

*Beth* - How did your scan go  I am not sure how to collate these results, you want to try as you are a proper scientist!? (I was a programmer, so doesnt count  )

*Charlie* - GOOD LUCK TODAY! Are you able to stay off work today and tommorow and rest??

*TQ* - Thanks for being so pleased for me!! I'm still a bit freaked out, as someone said I wasnt expecting it to work at all!!! As for you.. I stimmed from day 2 (which is why I think I had 3 leading follies! eek) Puregon, along with Buserilin to stop my own natural FSH/LH.. so you wont ovulate until you stop taking the Buserilin. I dont think they do stimming without giving a blocker drug too? They then make you ovulate with the trigger. What have you decided?

Good luck and hello to everyone else.
Astral x


----------



## feeling lucky

hi ladies,
hope you are all well.  im just passing through.  feeling bit emotional reading everyone's news.  i tested negative on sunday and like Venus AF came with vengence.  thanks TQ for you thoughts. im signing out xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sorry for lack of personals earlier!

Thanks for the advice about the progesterone tests.  I knew it couldn't be right to just have the one!!  I know I should change surgeries but I live in a little village which is a bit out of the way so it's the only surgery within a reasonable distance.  I might go back to my old one if things don't start to improve - it's a bit of a drive but worth it for a decent service!

Feeling Lucky:  Aww I'm so sorry you had the same horrible result as me     
It's so hard to come on here sometimes so take some time out but remember we're here for you if you need us.  What will happen next for you?  Will you be able to do another cycle soon?  Take care of yourself and try not to let it get you down.  Have a really good cry and then give yourself a kick up the backside and think forward.  I know it's easier said than done but it's the only way to get through it.  I hope you're ok   

Astral:  OMG I can't believe what you had to endure at the hospital!!!  A nurse that didn't know you had to wait for a pg test result to show up?  Is she mad?!  What the hell were they being huffy for?  Apologetic is what they should have been!  How dare they scare you and then act like it was your fault.  I'd be fuming!!  Are you sure you're not suffering from OHSS?  Someone had it a few weeks back on one of the other threads and she was told it's more likely to happen in those who get pg.  Would the blood test have checked for that?  I know it sounds silly but it could be bad indigestion or something related.  I hope you start to feel better soon.   

Prickly:  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your trip and really hope that everything goes to plan this time.  Let us know how everything goes     

MarsMaiden:  Sounds like you have a nightmare surgery like mine.  I think you should also follow Astral's advice and push for them to do a series of blood tests.  They can't just rely on 1 month to tell if you ov regularly!!!  Grrr.  With regards to the pinkish spotting....I'd recommend you contact the clinic for their advice.  I didn't have this so I can't advise on what it could be.  The clinic will be able to help you tho   

Missy:  You've come to the right place for advice on trigger shot and IUI timings.  We've had a big discussion about it recently.  You may find it easier to go back a few pages (even to the start of the thread I think) and read what we've all posted - you could just skim through to find the bits about timings.  Astral asked us all for our timings and we compared notes.  Most clinics tend to aim for the basting to take place 36hrs after the trigger shot and then others do it a few hours either side of this.  I personally think that 40hrs is a bit long - I wouldn't be happy with 40hrs personally - but it does depend on wether you're using frozen or fresh sperm (frozen sperm doesn't live as long as fresh sperm).  Some girls on here think that it's a good idea to baste before ovulation as the sperm will be waiting for the egg (female sperms live longer than male ones apparently so more chance of baby girls!).  I've had 2 failed IUIs (frozen sperm and IUIs 36hrs after trigger).  Next time, I'm thinking of ignoring my clinics advice and doing my trigger a bit closer to IUI.  I'm gonna get lots of advice off the girls on here before I do that though!!  Wanna make sure I'm giving myself the best chances as it will be my last IUI.  My clinic also doesn't do back to back cycles so I'm gutted I have to wait a month to go again.  Isn't it horrible waiting!?

Bethany:  How did your scan go today?  I hope it was good news about the follies!!  Have you got a date for basting now?

Charlie:  That's excellent news about your follies.  I hope basting went well today.  Is likkle Gonzo looking after you?  Be careful not to bend and stretch too much in the first few days - hard work with a puppy I know!!   

TQ:  You sound like you're having a horrible time with this fertility journey at the moment.  I've had 2 medicated cycles using Gonal F to stimulate the follicles (they might use something else for this - they gave me Gonal F as my AMH is highish due to pcos).  I'm also given Suprecur which is used to control ovulation - it shuts down your own system to stop you ovulating too early then when the lead follicle is the right size you stop using Suprecur and do the trigger shot to make you ovulate.  So they have a lot of control over what happens on a med cycle.  I've been having my bastings 36 hours after trigger shot but I wanted to ask your advice about this as I'm thinking of doing it closer to 24hrs next time.  What do you think?  I'm using frozen sperm though so not sure on the best way to time it.  I kinda feel that after 2 fails I wanna try something different but should I just stick to what I'm told by the clinic!!??  It's a hard decision!  I hope you get af soon so you know where you'll stand with your next cycle.  I think clinics vary with scan timings so I'm sure they'll be able to work arround your weekend away.  My cycles went like this:  

IUI1: Baseline scan - CD2; Stimming everyday - CD2-13; Scans - CD9+13; trigger - midnight CD13; IUI - noon CD15; 1xfollicle - 20mm
IUI2: Baseline scan - CD3; Stimming everyday - CD3-12; Scans - CD8+11; trigger - midnight CD12; IUI - noon CD14;  2xfollicles-16+12mm

AFM:  The dogs due to come into season so I'm sorting out ovulation tests for her now!!  LOL!!  It's a 4hr drive to the stud so I wanna make sure she's ovulating before we leave.  I'm taking her temp twice and day too!!  Seems so funny for my dog to be going through it all now!!  I hope she's more fertile than me!!

Emma


----------



## Missy123

Mars- I started bleeding a few days after my AF finished and i was on injections. They said it was nothing to worry about as my lining was thicker than it should have been at the start. It was 6.1 then went back to 1.9 then went up again. I don't know if it could be the same thing. I hope i have helped a bit! Thanks girls for the advice on timings.


----------



## charlie321

Evening all!

Feeling lucky - so sorry hun   . My thoughts are with you. It'll take a bit of time to come to terms with it but I hope you do and can get going again soon. Take care.x

Bethany - My clinic wanted to baste with follies @16mm cos there were a few others lurking and if they stimmed longer I would over respond. When I went in today the nurse said there were 2 @16 and 1 slightly smaller so there's potentially 3 follies that would have matured by now.  How did your scan go?

Prickly - good luck for the weekend   . We'll both be in the 2ww. Fingers crossed this is our turn.x

Missy123 - Hello   . I was basted 40 hours after my HCG. Bit worried that it's late but there was a poster on the wall in the clinic which says ovulation is likely to occur 40 hrs after the shot of HCG so fingers crossed that was the case. i felt a bit crampy about half hour before so it seemed right to me.  When is your OTD? Good luck    .x

AFM: Had my basting (40hrs after HCG) and there's potentially 3 follies. I'd love twins but at 5'2", I'm not sure how my belly would cope with triplets!! Mustn't count my chickens though   . Dh's sample gave us 12.2 million and the nurse was pleased with the swimmers so fingers crossed. Really going to try not to think about it though as last time nearly drove me mental.

Love and hugs to everyone else. Sorry to miss you out but to go rescue dh from a naughty puppy!

Charlie.x


----------



## Irico

Hello girls 

Congratulations    *Tahiti, Emsyvh & Astral* !!!!!!!!!!!!
It is really nice to know some girls on the list are getting two lines!!!! I am so happy for you guys as I know how much you wanted this result! 

*charlie321* Good luck with your 2ww! I think it is good to feel positive though! Keep hoping twins!

*VenusInFurs* - Hope you are feeling much better now...? Sounds like you have a lot deal with.. (including your dog ovulation!) Maybe she will give you fertility power for next time  I have learnt that sometimes it is important to demand a bit harder to get what you want in this country... including blood test! I found that some GP and nurses are not helpful... 
Oh by the way, do you have acne problem especially in 2ww? I used to have the problem after ovulation and it seemed to get worse last week of 2ww.

*Feeling lucky* - So sorry, it is upsetting to accept the result... but hope you can get strength back to try soon. 

Just update & strange story from me... I found out it was not successful this time as AF came 2 days earlier than expected. Is it normal to have it earlier when you have IUI treatment? And reading up everyone's post, sounds like you shouldn't do hard work after basting...I didn't know that!! I didn't do any exercise but I did loft insulation with DH 3 days after basting... 
This was my second IUI and it was hopeful as 2 mature follicles grown and basting in 36 hours.... better situation than 1st attempt. So I knew it would be soooo painful when it wasn't successful this time, it was hard enough to accept first time failure... 
But... I strangely started to feel positive soon after finding it out the bad result and cried  for a bit to my DH.
It is weird... but DH and I feel that our baby to be is really close to us..  When I went to see my reflexologist who has special gift (can sense message from spiritual energy ) last week, she confidently said I will have a girl first and boy next! She even described the girl (my doughter to be) she saw was about 4 or 5 years old as she still had baby tooth... I know it sounds sooo strange to you but I am simple...  to believe it and got positive energy from it!! I have waited long enough so I should wait a little longer... 
As to my last IUI chance I am going to Canada in October for brother-in-law's wedding so I have to miss this cycle.

Sorry for lack of personel...
I hope everyone has a good week 

Tahiti...................... BFP
Emsyvh.................. BFP 
Astral......................BFP
Feeling lucky............OTD 26th Sept
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Daizymay................Stimming
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Bethany..................CD10 Scan 29th Sept, Basting poss 1st or 4th Oct
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Charlie....................Stimming
Beannebee.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Rungirl....................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
TQ..........................Debating October cycle
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon 
Wilpin.....................AWOL 
Deester..................AWOL 
Irico........................Try natural until next IUI


----------



## Bethany915

Hello girls

Lots going on today.

*Feeling lucky *- so sorry to hear about your BFN  . A good idea to take some time out - we'll all still be here when you are ready to come back. Hope you are feeling brighter soon.

*Irico* - sorry to hear about your BFN too  - but very positive that you have "seen" your daughter-to-be! Hopefully the next time will be the one for you.

*Sheffield Jennie* - how are you getting on? Have you tested yet? Fingers crossed for you  .

*Missy* - welcome to the board! You will find lots of support on here. I think the others have answered but it seems that 36 hours post HCG trigger is the usual timing, so 40 hours is not unreasonable.

*MarsMaiden* - hope the stimming is getting easier. Can't help with the spotting question but I think the others have answered you. If you're on clomid, that can (apparently) contribute to a thin lining.

*Venus* - well done for pushing the surgery. In my experience, most GPs do just do one progesterone test and if that's ok they assume someone ovulates regularly - but it does not necessarily follow - and certainly you can't really conclude anything from one result where you were triggered, so you definitely need to go back for more during your "break". (And I still think the progesterone pessaries would have confused matters!) Oh, and good luck with your doggie's ovulation  .

*PH* - I've already said this on the Denmark thread, but LOTS OF LUCK this time!! I hope the timing is perfect for you. I think you are very wise to trigger yourself early if necessary. I am thinking of (effectively) doing the same with my LH surge. Re/ the aspirin, I wonder if I should take it too - but where do you find tablets in such low doses? I'm sure mine are around 300 mg a tablet - or do you cut them up?!!! Or maybe I'm thinking of paracetamol at that dose  .

*Astral* - sorry to hear of your stresses at the Gynae dept. At least the FR line is getting darker. Should you maybe do some HCG bloods to put your mind at rest? Re/ collating the timing results, I would love to have a go at it - but need to find a bit of time to do it (pardon the pun!!).

*Charlie* - glad your basting went well. Good luck for the 2ww! When is your OTD?

AFM, I had my CD10 scan today. A funny start to my scan - when the nurse started scanning me, she said "I'm afraid I can't see anything". My heart sank as my AMH is so low and with me being on natural cycle, I thought maybe my body was not playing ball this month. I said "So there are no follicles, then?" and she replied "No, it's not that, I can't even see your uterus". Anyway, I had my LO with me and it turned out that he had pushed some button on the u/s machine which had lost all her settings and that's why she couldn't see anything  . She had to fiddle around with it for about 10 mins to get a picture - I did feel a bit bad  . Anyway, once we got going, I have one reasonable follie on the left ovary, only 9.3 mm which is smaller than my lead follie at this time last month. I am hoping it is just taking its time! The other follies were so small she didn't even measure them as they will not grow. I was only expecting one decent one - but I'm a bit worried since last month at this time, I had one on each ovary - one at 10 mm and the other at 11 mm - and 3 days later the 10 mm one had shrunk away. So I hope my body knows it needs to keep going with that 9.3 mm one this month! But I'm happy it's the left ovary (my lucky one). And the lining looked great - 7.9 mm and probably still another 5-6 days until basting, so it might end up at 11 mm! This time last month my lining was only 4 mm - I'm wondering whether she measured it wrongly today  . Seems incredible to have such a difference from one cycle to the next. Next scan is booked for Friday so we'll see what happens. Fingers crossed for some good growing of that little follie...

Re/ timing for basting, if my little follie grows at the same rate as last month and if I surge when it's at the same size as it was last month (lots of ifs...), I expect my LH surge to be Monday or Tuesday. Now the clinic's standard procedure with (let's say) a Monday morning surge would be to baste on the Tuesday - however, I think that last month I ovulated only 7-8 hours after detecting my surge and I know with my aging ovaries that my egg is probably more likely to live 12 hours than 24, which means I may only have a window of 20 hours after detecting the surge - so I think I should get basted on the day of the surge, not the day after. To do this, either I need to be upfront with the clinic and insist (although they might say no) or I need to tell them I have surged the day before I actually have (which means I need to predict it in advance - not the easiest to do...) What do you ladies think? Or should I just stick with the clinic's standard 24 hours post surge timing (which in practice would be more like 27 hours)? A tricky one, especially since I don't know if I always ovulate 7-8 hours post surge or whether last month was a one off  . At least with my small follie, it looks like I will avoid ovulating at the weekend this time  .

Hi to everyone I have missed and  as ever to all. I have re-posted our list and tried to put it roughly into chronological order. If I have got anyone wrong, feel free to amend.

B xx

Tahiti...................... BFP
Emsyvh.................. BFP 
Astral......................BFP
Sheffield Jennie.......2ww - OTD 29th Sept
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Gibs........................Basting 25th Sept
Charlie....................Basting 29th Sept
Lillybee....................CD10 scan 28th Sept
Bethany..................CD12 Scan 1st Oct, Basting probably 4th or 5th Oct
Prickly.....................Stimming, IUI poss 2nd Oct
Daizymay................Stimming
Beannebee.............Stimming
MarsMaiden.............Stimming
Wishing...................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Rungirl....................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
Missy123.................Cycling end Oct?
TQ..........................Debating October cycle
Mina-Moo...............Trying again soon 
Feeling lucky ...........Trying again soon?
Irico........................Try natural until next IUI
Wilpin.....................AWOL 
Deester..................AWOL


----------



## Missy123

Charlie321- My OTD was 18th sept but was a BFN, i was just curious for the next tx which i will be starting mid oct if AF arrives on time.

Thanks for adding me it is nice to know there are others in the same situation for advice and support. Good luck to you all.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Feeling lucky - so sorry the cycle didn't work for you hon, it always takes a few days to get over a failure but I hope you will be feeling positive again soon.

Venus - surgeries are such a pain, they don't seem to understand that its our hopes and dreams they are messing with! I also wish the cycles would go a bit quicker, having to wait through a natural cycle every time seems to take forever!

Missy - thanks for your advice, I think I will give the clinic a call and mention it just to see what they say. Unfortunately I don't get a baseline scan so never know where I am starting from but the thickest my lining has ever been before trigger was 6.5mm so late bleeding is definitely a worry to me.

Charlie - sounds like you have great odds with those follies!! I really wish I could relax during the tww but I have just given up now - I stressed myself more trying not to think abou it and the days go just as quickly whether or not I obsess over googling every symptom! 

Irico - I have experienced early bleeds and spotting with both of my IUIs despite being on progesterone support, the clinic have suggested that I may need extra estrogen early on but wont do this until I have seen the FS which wont be until November.

AFM - spotting turned into clumps of tissue last night - ew! But now seems to have stopped so hoping that is the end of it! I've got 5 days now for my lining to get it's butt in gear and start thickening up!


----------



## beannebee

Hello!! Welcome to new people on the thread!  

Mars Maiden - For both of my stimming cycles (1 and 3) that led to IUI, my oestrogen levels rose and lining was thickening nicely then suddenly I had a light bleed which then got heavier for a few days.  The clinic seemed to think this was my body taking over and doing its usual stupid PCOS non-ovulation bleed, when the stimms weren't high enough doses.  They upped my dose then everything got back on track.  Hope this is what yours is doing, it didn't seem to affect the thickness of the lining in the end.

Venus and Feeling Lucky and Irico - sorry about BFNs and AF it is so disheartening isn't it!  hope you all feel better soon and more able to get back on the rollercoaster next time!  

Irico - I love that you have hope because of your reflexologist's suggestion.  A wise old Creole man did that to me a couple of years ago, he asked me (in French) if I was planning to have children and I said yes we're trying, he looked at me and said "2 years, you will have a child in 2 years"... So I'm waiting!!! and feel strangely sure that it will happen soon because of his certainty.  Maybe I'm   ??

Congratulations Astral!!! - Amazing news, I'm so happy for you.  It does give me hope about IUI! I hope you are able to relax and that everything goes well and is all sticky!

AFM: First scan of this cycle today, several little follies as usual plus one of 10mm, 2 of 11mm and one of 13mm.  I'm just hoping they don't go mad like the second time I stimmed.  They're making me take it really steady this time.  I'm enjoying listening to my hypnotherapy cd which is making the whole thing easier to cope with so far.  It is definitely lovely to be able to relax properly for 30 minutes a day and think more positively about the outcomes of this crazy journey we're on.

Good luck to everyone testing soon and    to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of most personals. 

B x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Well girls....I am here!

*Am overjoyed!! * 

Arrived at 3pm, had scan at 4-5pm....*one follie measuring over 18mm on right ovary...womb lining 6mm..*..and its day 11 today (so a day earlier than last month!!).

OPK tests showing up nearly as dark as reference line...showed doc this and told doc I had ovulated earlier last tx (I feel) because of my own rising natural LH levels combining with trigger shot of HCG....told doc I feel I am on track to ovulate early / through the night AGAIN!!....so doc agreed to trigger me there and then!!

*He also agreed to do DOUBLE basting this tx!! WOO HOO!!! *   

Am going for basting tomorrow at 11.30am...and scan...if no ovulation evident tomorrow then am having second basting and second scan Saturday morning..... 

AM so happy with this plan...it covers more of my worries about getting this bloody timing right! 

So, have managed to get *first insem to be done around 19 hours post trigger...(I ovulated this time last tx!)....second one to be done 40 hours post trigger... * 

I am not so happy that my body seems to have responded to this tx clomiphene COMPLETELY differently to last tx....as I have produced only one follie (but its a big ripe juicey one!!) this tx and last month at this time there were 5 follies!!....although I do recall saying in my diary entry last week that I don't feel as if I have been stimming the same / don't think there is much activitiy in there this time around!! 

Hey, but one follie is all I need...and was all I had when I conceived my DD....one nice big follie with a lovely womb lining....I know my womb lining grew from 5 to 8.8mm in two days last tx....although the doc was quite happy with my lining today at 6mm...I would prefer it to grow a little more overnight (which I know it will)...and will just have to pray the scan confirms a nice thick lining tomorrow at basting!!    

So, if I need a double insemination I can have one....doc says we will know tomorrow if I need a second basting....if scan shows no ovulation I simply go again the next day!! More costly...but I am giving this everything for one last shot at this!! 

Took the donor number again as I got to choose my donor this time around from the clinics list (as they didnt have same donor from last tx available)and researched his number on sperm bank website - he has fab count and motility and proven past pregnancies.... 

Now to chill out and let the HCG trigger do its magic tonight.....xxxx

Sorry for lack of Personals girls...am on limited internet in hotel!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - so sorry my love, I was really hoping for you and cerys.  take care of each other and keep trying. xx 

Feeling lucky and Irico - so sorry for you both    

Prickly - So pleased that your clinic have agreed to listen to you.    

Beannebee and beth - good luck with this cycle and   for you both. x 

Missy - good luck with your next cycle. x 

Charlie - good luck on 2ww

Astral - glad the line is getting darker. x x

Welcome to newbies. xx 

AFM - nothing to report really but start norethisterone on 15th Oct. 

Love and hugs to all those I have missed 

Moo. x


----------



## MarsMaiden

beannebee - I am really hoping it works out! I am on the same dose of stims as the last cycle as I produced a lot of follies on that one although they were all a bit small. Only the scan on monday will tell I guess! Fingers crossed that your cycle continues to go well! Hypnotherapy sounds great! I have been using baking cupcakes and biscuits as my way of relaxing and chilling out and it has been working really well, only problem is if I dont conceive soon, I am going to be like the end of a house!!

prickly - that is fantastic news! sounds like you will definitely have all the bases covered and there is no way you can miss it with all those scans. If you're going to do it, do it right, no point in half measures if this is your last try! good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Astral

Hi girls..
Feeling Lucky, Iroco and Missy, I am so sorry that you didnt get your chance this month  

Iroco, I firmly believe in something out of our control or understanding being able to influence things. And if we can tap into that, whatever it is for you that works (like for you its your reflexologist, for BeaneBee its hypnotherapy and for me, it was astrology).. it all boils down to the same thing, maybe its something that gives us hope and creates positive thinking and a belief that the universe will send us what we want. I was a little skeptical about the 'power of positive thinking', the Secret, etc, but I realised, I had actually given myself real positive thinking without realising it and even if its a placebo effect, I am sure the mind is a powerful agent and whatever we believe, we can attract to us.

For me, I saw that amazing auspicious Jupiter conjunct Uranus in Pisces (I am a Piscean) exact the week of my treatment and its an alignment called 'Lady Luck'. Although I was worried our clinical chances were low.. somehow this alignment made me feel we could 'strike lucky' and beat the odds, which we did.

So ...acupuncture, meditation, hypnotherapy, reflexology, astrology, etc, it may all help hey !

*Beth*, I think you are right to push for an early basting. Judging by our bfp after sperms being 19-20 hours old when they met the egg, its ok to have a large window before ovulation, but not good to have a large window after. I am sure the sperms will still be hanging around for a couple of days, so early basting sounds like a good plan.

*Prickly* - It all sounds good!! Its brilliant they basted you 'then and there', which made me laugh when I read that! Are you on 2ww wait now??

Good luck to you and Charlie too on 2ww!

*MinaMoo*... not long now then until you can start again. Did the clinic give you any advice about last try, or just sadly, one of those things? It is very positive that you got a bfp and that you got sperm to meet egg, but nevertheless it must have been so upsetting for you what happened and perhaps you are feeling nervous going into this next try? 

Jennie, hope you are ok, I think you had your OTD by now? 

Astral x


----------



## feeling lucky

Hi everyone,

thanks so much for all your good wishes... *Venus, Charlie321, Astral, Irico, Bethay915, MarsMaiden & MinaMoo*, you have all been so kind and lovely thank you. your experiences and support have really helped me through.

*Venus,* you asked about whether im going to do another cycle. i only had enough funds, to do 2 cycles at my clinic. they are fabulous but at 1500 a go plus the donor fee is a bit steep for me. unless anyone has got any alternatives. im not able to get treatment on NHS because im single and 39 (too old now) and i havent got medical insurance. (tho im slighly thinking about joining and then maybe doing cycle next year or even ivf but obviously there are no guarantees.

its weird, this whole experience has taught me so much about my body and im actually really glad that the clinic have given me top reports, that everything is working really well. you know, im really grateful for that much. i guess for the next couple of months im going to see if i can get me a live man loool (because with my ex i got pregnant in the first week with him. he was not as happy as i was about that but you know how guys can be (nervous lol) but i think in need a live guy looooool 

oh well ladies, if you have any suggestions about the finances let me know. my friend has just found out that BUPA is going to pay for all her fertility treatments, including IVF and investigations..... so im wishing her luck.

and ladies, thank you all again. xxx


----------



## Sheffield Jennie

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the absence - hope you're all doing ok.

I went for the pregnancy blood test on Wednesday (I'd waited until then).  Hardly dared ring the hospital for the result, as whilst you haven't got the result you always have hope.  Anyway, she told me it was negative and that I need to wait a month before going again.  I was really meaning to be ready to speak to them about getting straight in for another go, but when it came to it it was all I could do to say 'thanks, bye' without bawling down the phone.  Luckily me and DH had both had the day off, and I completely fell apart.  You know most of the time when you're crying you're aware that you're indulging yourself a bit?  Well, I was just distraught, wasn't in control of it at all.  It was just time to get it all out, I suppose.  Apart from one month before IUI, I've spent the whole year on hormones, so I guess it was all building up.  I think it was the thought of just having to get up again and go to work that got me.  It just seems like at my age I should have a work/life balance, that there should be something more important to be doing each day, rather than everything revolving about work.  

Anyhoo, enough of that!  I do feel better for letting it all go and by the end of yesterday I was back to feeling rational again.  I think that the thing I have to accept now is that there is very little chance of it happening naturally and so I should be a little bit easier on myself in terms of lifestyle.  It's just hard, isn't it?  Being so good and getting nowhere!  As I have endometriosis and very painful periods (usually around day 4 of each cycle) I'm not looking forward to the fall out of all the 'luteral support'!  But luckily I managed to get an appointment with the GP first thing yesterday morning to get my hands on some good strength co-codamol.  The GP was absolutely lovely, so that really helped.  

In the cold light of day I totally agree with the hospital not letting me go again straight away.  I think we get so used to the treatment that we forget how intense and involved it is.  Also, we do only get 3 goes at IUI so it does seem best to have time to review the dosage and let all the drugs from this cycle get out of my system.

So that's me!

I know there are many of us going through the same this month - it's awful to think how many people are going through the same pain.  But I hope you're bearing up and getting positive again.  Have a good bawl in the meantime!

Lots of love
Jennie


----------



## TQ

Oh Jennie I'm so sorry for your news.  Don't be hard on yourself though, you sound like you've had a tough year.  Maybe a month off will be good for you - I assume that includes all meds too?  Give your body and mind a bit of a break - indulge yourself in other things to remember that there is a life outside of tx.  Lots of     

feeling lucky - your clinic is very expensive for IUI!!  Where are you based?  I'm using Barts in London which is £770 for a D-IUI cycle and the clinic I used before was Homerton and even cheaper.  Neither are brilliant on the communications side, but for getting the job done, at least they're cheaper!

Prickly - your clinic really does sound fantastic - it's great they listen to you and are so flexible in their treatment.   this is the lucky one for you.

Irico - not sure why the treatment seems to muck cycles up but it always does for me - I am almost always 27-28 days, but this month was 19 days!!!!  And I remember last time I started treatment I suddenly had a really short cycle - almost from just wishing the days away between treatments to hurry up and start the next one.  Power of the mind??!!

Bethany - loved the story of your naughty LO!  Very funny!  As for your timing - if you get a + on the Monday, could you not call the clinic and say you got it on Sunday (when I assume they wouldn't be open to advise).  Not sure how you'd do it if it was Tuesday though - perhaps say you couldn't get through when you tried (if they're anything like my clinic that's a feasible argument!).  Hope the timing works out for you.

Sorry I've been awol this week - work has been mental - I literally didn't have time to breathe the last few days.  Working from home today and taking it easy now - still got lots to do, but less urgency - I'm a PA and had 9 senior staff in the office this week to look after as well as all the other visitors that pop in.  Barely had time for a wee let alone anything else!!!

Anyway, AF came on Wednesday so I emailed the clinic to ask their advice on doing a medicated cycle and if there was any way to delay ovulation to ensure it doesn't hit our weekend away.  Also asked for the complaints procedure as I've still not had an official response to my letter.  They did ring yesterday when I was in a meeting and said they'd call back later, but of course, I've heard nothing (you can't ring them unfortunately).  But with work being mental (promotion stuff all happening in the next week or so as well), DP and I decided to leave it this month and save the money towards the meds for next month.  

Am thinking I might throw everything I have at it next month (including even taking the time off work if I can manage it to lower the stress levels) and if we have no luck, maybe waiting until early next year to go again.  I know this might sound a bit odd, but I don't think I could cope with being heavily pregnant over the summer when I'm supposed to be driving down to France to stay at my parents and then having an autumn/winter baby where we're stuck indoors cos it's miserable outside.  My DD was born in March and it was wonderful as we just went for long walks everyday.  It's about the only consolation in tx in that we can sort of choose when to get pregnant (well to an extent of course!).  It will also give us time to save a bit more money, get really into my new role at work and properly enjoy Christmas without it hanging over us.  And maybe the money we save could go towards an IVF cycle to up our chances of success.

I'm really interested in all the lovely signals you've received from "higher powers".  I don't believe in religion at all, but am quite spiritual in a more paganistic way - don't think death is necessarily the end and definitely believe that there can be communications from a spirit world.  Astral I'd be really interested to know when might be a lucky time for us to try - I'm an Aries, DP is a Scorpio.  Is it as simple as that or do you have to do charts, etc?  Wish I had time to study these things but the last few years have been such a rollercoaster I don't have time for anything beyond getting through each day!  And of course, taking a promotion isn't going to help but at least I might get a bit of a payrise for it!

Anyway, better do some more work or I'll end up with another manic week!  DP is going to visit her family in London tomorrow, so I get to have DD all to myself for the day - can't wait as it's very rare these days.

Hope all those on 2WWs are doing ok - looking forward to lots more good news!  Tahiti, Emsyvh and Astral, sending lots of sticky vibes your way and hope those of you at start of your cycles or in between are doing ok too.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Jennie:  I'm soooo sorry it hasn't worked for you this time    
You sound like you've been really upset by it but please don't let it get you too down.  It is sooo hard when we go through so much with each IUI and then discover it's failed.  What you said about tx is so spot on.  And I know what you mean about that kind of 'out of control' crying.  I've experienced that - not in relation to tx - and for someone who doesn't cry very much it was scary to lose control like that.  But it needs to come out and I guess if we plod along keeping everything together it will eventually happen.  But it can make us feel a lot better even if it is only short lived.  It's important to try and keep that chin up as you need to be stress free when it comes to your next go.  I also have to have a month off between cycles.  I pleaded with my clinic to let me go back to back but they wouldn't allow it.  But I was glad I took the month off because I approached the 2nd IUI with a much better attitude.  That failed too so I'm on another month wait til the 3rd go.  It's so hard waiting - I feel like I'm wishing my life away - but I think it does us good especially if we're on medicated cycles   .  Oh and I wanted to give some advice about endo pain.  I get really bad too but the strange this is that it wasn't so bad after my IUI cycles.  I expected it to be a lot worse due to the progesterone pessaries but if anything, it wasn't as bad as usual.  I've tried so many different combinations of drugs over the years and the ones they currently have me on are too strong - they get rid of the endo pain but I get really faint, pain in my chest and vomit on them - I won't be taking them anymore - I thought I was overdosing the last 2 times I took them so they're a no-no!  So, I'm trying to stick with co-codamol and ibuprofen - it was only a few years ago that I found out you could take them together and the combination usually does the trick.  Isn't it awful though?  I've always had to plan things around my af coz I know I'll be confined to bed on certain days of the month.

Feeling Lucky:  I think NHS funding for fertility tx is another one of those postcode lotteries!!  My clinic in Cardiff give funding to single ladies but I know that's rare.  It seems so unfair that some people are entitled and other aren't purely based on where they live.  You could always write to your PCT and ask them to consider your circumstances and state that you would be entitled to funding if you lived in a certain area.  It's just so wrong!!  Have you ever considered having IUI abroad?  Prickly goes to Denmark for her tx and I know another girl who goes to Reprofit in the Czech Rep.  Apparently it is soooo much cheaper, even with flights and hotels included.  Donor sperm (sorry I'm making an assumption with that one) is purchased from The European Spermbank which I think is the cheapest one and they have a lot of choice.  That does bump the price up but I'm sure IUI is only around £200 in Reprofit.  They have a website so google it.  And also, there's a section on FF for people having tx abroad - I'm sure the girls there will give you lots of advice!  Whatever happens, I really hope you're able to have another cycle of tx   

TQ:  It sounds like you and DP have thought a lot about the timing of your tx.  If it feels right for you to wait then it makes sense.  I hope you can save up enough money to go for IVF....I kinda think that I'd be better off on an IVF cycle.

Girls - I have to cut it short - my battery is running low again and I can't find the adapter GRR!!


----------



## Astral

Hi girls,
*Jennie*.. I'm sooo sorry, sounds like it really hit you hard. I'm sure its frustrating, but maybe a month off is what you need and will give your body the best chance to produce some big healthy follies. Lots of clinics seem to insist on a months break (mine even effectively wanted 2 months!) so they must do it for a reason. I'm really sorry though 

*Feeling Lucky* - I agree this sounds expensive. My friend is looking at a clinic in North Cyprus (theres a thread on here) that has excellent results and is very cheap. IVF there is only 2000 Euros and that includes hotel and airport transfer! Flights to Cyprus are cheap too. If they do IUI, it will be alot less than in the UK. Why not post on the singlies board and ask the girls about clinics abroad? Its easier to go for IUI abroad I hear, as its not as invasive as IVF.

*TQ* - Yes I am an atheist, but I believe in other mysterious workings of the universe that we just dont understand. I have made numerous predictions for myself and those closest to me and been totally freaked out when I got it right to the day...dont ask me how!! You are lucky living in London where there are excellent astrology classes, so if you ever find the time, I'd highly reccommend it.

Soooo... the good news is, as an Aries, you have a once in a 12 year auspicious period coming up for conceiving!! So dont put off treatment, I can check the dates for you, but Google this yourself "Jupiter in Aries 2011".. remember I said I got pg on my Jupiter in Pisces transit? Well, Jupiter is about to move into... Aries in January!! Jupiter is the 'greater benefic' planet of creation, expansion, gifts, wealth abundance etc and whenever we have our 'Jupiter year' once every 12ish years, things just seem to go our way, lady luck smiles on us. I would reccomend you contact the Company of Astrologers, the Faculty of Astrological Study or the Company of Astrologers (all international organisations based in London) and ask for a referral to a decent astrologer to discuss your chart. You only need to go once and it could cost from £35-75 for the session. So chin up and dont put off that treatment, you've got next year on your side. Oh and in our Jupiter year, we often get given or acquire more money, wealth and status (or end up going back to Higher Education to improve our status) so.. that promotion sounds probable!

If you want to have a look at your chart and get some detailed interesting analysis of character and whats coming up... you can register for free on the worlds leading astrology resource www.astro.com and then enter your birth details under "My astro" link. Once entered, you can click on alot of options to read about your chart under "Free Horoscopes".

Thats my top tip 

/links


----------



## TQ

Astral - thank you so much for that info!  I think hearing that prediction is one of the first times I've smiled in a while!  Unfortunately I don't live in London (actually 100 miles away), but do work there, hence the lack of spare time - leave early am and get home late pm for dinner and bed!!

Will look into some of the links you gave.  Just sent my application for promotion though so we shall see what happens... feeling more positive now though.

Thank you!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

*DID IT!!!! AGAIN!!!*
All done....went for IUID at 10am UK time....had been feeling a little sickly on way to clinic and since around 8am...went for scan before IUID and *AS PREDICTED * (!!!) I was in the process of ovulating....!!!  

Scan showed my lovely 19mm follicle was rupturing / becoming irregular shaped - doc said I was ovulating there and then, in the early stages of follicle rupturing!! WOO HOO!

So, I don't need a second basting and we did IUID half an hour earlier than my scheduled appt time.... 

So, THIS time around I *did my insemination 18 hours post trigger*...AGAIN I ovulated earlier than the usual / standard 24-36 hours...but THIS time my clinic really listened to my worries and basted me much earlier too!  

*Oh, and my uterine / womb lining has gone from 6mm to over 12mm OVERNIGHT!!!*Could have something to do with the full carton of pineapple juice and brazil nuts I ate last night back at the hotel, as I was worried my lining was a little on the thin side!!! WOW what a result!!!       

Booking flight home now.....sorry girls!! Battery dying and am in hotel foyer!!!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Feeling lucky - my clinic charges £280 per IUID..including sperm, as many scans as you need and free consultations with the Dr's. My clinic is Copenhagen Fertility centre, and there is a tonne of info on the Denmark threads...just a thought...and NO I am not trying to advertise their services (LOL)...its just after having so many expensive IUID's at UK clinics, half of which were always closed at weekends, I thought going on an hour flight to Copenhagen was the best way to afford more treatments for me - I can have nearly three goes there for one in the UK, and thats including hotel and flights!...xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Found the charger!!!

Mina:  How are you?  So are the meds you're starting stimming meds?  Does that mean you're going into another cycle?  That's great news   

TQ:  Good luck for the promotion!!  That's a long journey to work everyday - it must really take it out of you.  Will the promotion be in the same location?  I really hope you get!  Sorry if this seems really nosey - I'm just wondering if you were the pregnant mum for DD or if it was DP.  Cerys never wants to be pg herself but really wants kids (we've considered using her eggs in me so that she's biologically related to the child but haven't gone down that road yet).  I'm just worried about tx never working for me and hope that Cerys might consider carrying for us - but I wouldn't want to pressure her into anything she doesn't want to do.  I'm just wondering how other same sex couples have planned things.  Good luck with whatever you decide with future tx!

Astral:  I just had a look at the site - thanks for the link!  Do you know where I can find out about the compatibility of me and Cerys based on our star signs?  Mines Scorpio and Cerys is Capricorn but on the cusp of Saggitarious (22nd Dec).  I'm just interested to read about it.  My parents are both Scorpio and so am I - I wonder if that's why they broke up and why me and my Mum can't get along lately!!  Hmmm

Prickly:  Woowoo, excellent news on the double bastings!!  I've thought about having a double basting but my clinic don't do it.  Good luck!!

Hi everyone else.  I wanted to address all of you but my posts are getting really long these days!!  I hope you're all ok and thanks for your advice and thoughts after my BFN.  

AFM:  Joined Slimming World last night - woowoo!  Check out my new shiny ticker!  The class is in the community centre at the top of my hill.  I've lived here in the village for 5 years so I was really suprised that I didn't recognise anyone.  But everyone seemed to know me as they all know me as Cerys' girlfriend.  It was really strange being in a room full of people who seemed to know me but I didn't know them!  They seem to be a great bunch though.  

Oh...but there was one person I knew and she was the last person on earth I wanted to bump into - my ex boss who made my life hell and caused me to quite a brilliant job!  I raised a formal grievance against her resulting in her being investigated and reprimanded.  Well....I almost walked back out as I felt sick when I saw her but I thought 'No, I've done nothing wrong' so I stayed to join up and even stayed for the meeting even though I had to sit opposite her as there were no other seats.  I just acted like I didn't know her and didn't let her know she'd got to me.  That woman was a mallicious bully and caused me to have a breakdown (the very start of my problems with depression/anxiety even before my bereavement) and I'm so glad I had the strength to stay and face her.  Now I'll have to do it every Thursday and pray she doesn't make things difficult.  I'm sure she won't - she's not from the village so I doubt she'll cause any problems here.

Anyway, I feel better about myself after that encounter!!  And now I've got a plan the skinny me will be back!!

Emma


----------



## VenusInFurs

Prickly - I cross posted - well done on your basting and that's great news about the clinic agreeing to baste earlier and catching ovulation!!  Absolutely fab timing!!  Just wondering how much you pay for flights and hotel and what days of your cycle you travel over for.  Even better than I thought as I didn't realise the donor sperm was included!!  I'm keeping our options open as we only have 1 funded IUI left!  It'll be a while before we reach IVF stage so might do a cycle abroad in the meantime!


----------



## TQ

Prickly - great great news!  Your clinic really does sound too good to be true.  Would also be interested in knowing about flights, hotels and time spent there (and how you plan in advance for this) as I might explore this option for next year.     

Venus - we are the same - DP desperately wanted children but not to carry them.  I was ambivalent about both until we'd been together a while when I suddenly got broody and desperately wanted to be pregnant.  Once I'd done it, I told her if she wanted anymore she could do it next time - I had a crappy pregnancy and horrid and long (35 hours!!) labour so was somewhat put off.  But now I desperately want to do it again - I think to prove to myself that it can be better and that I've learnt from last time (I will not be going into hospital for the birth unless it's an emergency!).  And I guess having DD around makes you desperate for more when they bring so much joy into your life.  If I could conceive naturally, I think I'd be in danger of becoming a baby machine I love being a parent so much.  And yes, the journey to work is hell but the job's great - I'm about to become head of admin for at the very least London if not the south region, or potentially the whole of the UK - we are still discussing how it will all work.  I'm scared of the extra responsibility and how it will impact on my already busy life, but have also craved a managerial role for a long time so can't turn it down now it's almost within my grasp! And yes, I'll still be in London unfortunately, but with more potential to travel around the UK.  Not that this will help with seeing my family though.  My life is on hold until I get pregnant as I have to stay in London to do it (cost and clinic location), so while I'm there I'm trying to get as much experience as possible that will help when I leave and start to look for something locally - need lots of options as we have a terrible local job market - I'll have to take around a £10k decrease in pay (if not more) at the moment!  But I do pay £5k on travel now so that isn't actually that bad in real terms.  Ok, think that's enough disclosure for now


----------



## milly72

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie and this is my first post.  Would like to start by saying I have been a 'lurker' on this site for a while now and think the love and support you ladies show each other is amazing.  

I'm now on day 5 of 2ww after first natural DIUI and am sure all will agree time seems to slow to a snails pace!  I'm feeling a bit negative because after detecting LH surge Sun am I had basting on monday 5.30pm but am sure I felt ovulation pain Sunday midday.  Only after basting did I look into this and find that eggs are viable for max 24hrs.  I've been cautiously optimistic prior to starting Tx but now feel pessimistic and down.  Anyway, just felt need to let off steam and this seems to be the place where ladies TTC come to do that!  Will just have to wait and see I guess.

Best wishes to you all,

M x


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ, thanks for sharing the info about you and DP.  I used to be in a straight relationship and knew then that I had IF problems but I wasn't 100% about having kids.  I was just following a path of expectation...dream job, dream house, dream husband, the prefect lifestyle - or so it looked to people on the outside.  It wasn't until I met Cerys that I really felt what it was like to be 'in love'.  My life it totally different now and since being with Cerys I've really wanted to have children with her.  I was sooo hooked on my career before that I never saw how children would fit in but now all I want in the world is a big happy family.....and shock horror to people who know me....I want to be a stay at home mum.  Something I never saw myself considering before as I was never one for traditional roles.  I think I must've bumped my head just before me and Cerys got together coz I came to my senses and realised what I really wanted for myself - rather than living to please everyone else.  It's just sod's law that it isn't quite going to plan with tx but I have to keep thinking that we'll get there in the end.  I sometimes wonder if it's punishment for making so many mistakes in the past but I can't keeping thinking like that.  It will happen, it has to coz the thoughts of never having children hurts so much.  Oh...and I can understand your reluctance to go through it all again after having a difficult labour.  I'm really petrified of childbirth so it's gonna be a big hurdle for me to deal with mentally.  I can imagine being scared for the whole 9 months.  The things us women have to go through.

I really hope you get that promotion.  I used to thrive on the success and stresses of my previous job so I can understand why it's a big opportunity for you.  I know working at a distance means less time to spend with the family  but having a job you love and earning all that money is important to  them too.  And yep, get the experience while you can coz it'll all help  if you decide to look locally in the future.  It's the same around here  with the lack of jobs.  £5k is a big chunk of your salary - I can't believe  the cost of trainfares these days.  It's robbery!  I used to catch the train to uni and if there was any bad weather the lines would get flooded and I couldn't go in.  I guess that's the price for living in the valleys   

Anyway, keep us posted with news of the job.  Got my fingers and toes crossed for you    

Emma


----------



## feeling lucky

Wow, Prickly, Venus, Tq, Astral thanks for all that info I had no idea. I'm based in London & go to local clinic, they had the highest success rates for IUI on Human embryology stats. Also they are open weekends & really helpful, friendly, reliable & approachable. The service is exemplary. However, I had no idea IUI could be done so cheaply, and prickly it sounds like your experience has been really positive. This does open new options for me. Thanks ladies & prickly, I will probably come back to you on this. Well fingers crossed for us ladies, I'm feelin MUCH more lucky & positive. It will happen xx


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been awol for a while, it's all been getting a bit much and I needed a bit of time away from it all.  Am on the 2ww as planned, but convinced it's been a total waste of time this month, as I'm fairly sure I ovulated on the Friday morning, then didn't baste until about 2pm on the Saturday  

Had what felt like ovulation pains from the Thursday morning right though to Friday evening, so I don't know what that's all about.  Still a few twinges on the Saturday morning - so I guess it's possible...?  Clinic was running an hour and a half late and the nurse was really rushed and not in the mood for answering questions - had to really insist just to find out what the sperm count had been (11 million, so better than last time), so she certainly wasn't interested in whether I thought I'd ovulated or not  

Feeling pretty rubbish about it all at the moment, feels like I'm just marking time til we get our one shot at IVF.  I know I should try and be more positive, but I just can't at the moment.  My acupuncture lady is back on Monday though, so maybe that will help me cheer up a bit...

Sorry for the moan and being negative, this is why I haven't wanted to post for the last week, but thought I'd better let you know I haven't vanished.  Will post again when I'm feeling a bit cheerier  

So huge congratulations to those of you with BFPs, big    for those with BFNs, tonnes of    for those waiting to find out, and hello to the newbies! Sorry for the lack of personals, I'll do a proper catch up next time  

Gibs x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Wow...so many long posts to read through...hope i catch everyone's!.

Gibs - you sound pretty fed up honey...but hey, 11 million is better than last time! Hang in there and just keep holding onto your dream!  Just do some lurking and pop in every now and then to say hi...so we know you are okay!!

VIF and TQ - well, congrats on the promotion. How complicated life can be some times!! We have to fight against so much prejudice to get treatment....and it angers me that GP's and clinics can get away with treating us so bad....because they are the medical professionals!! They close at weekends, charge us huge fees and then belittle us....thats why I went abroad....not just because it is so cheap...
I used to be a senior manager in social work, childrens services, but quit to retrain as a primary teacher. I have downsized my home to pursue my IUID's - but along the way I split up with my ex, and had the most horrible few years on my own trying to make baby number 2. Often, it has felt like life puts so many hurdles in front of us doesn't it? My family were (and are still) very uncomfortable with the idea of IUID. My dd is now nearly 10, and entirely comfortable with her conception...in fact finding out recently from the HFEA that she has 15 genetic / biological half-brothers conceived with same donor as her, has made her feel somewhat more special - if that were possible! She was conceived at a time when the law was different re: anonymity of sperm donors, but is so bright and well adjusted. I conceived her with my ex partner, in same sex relationship - my ex never wanted to give birth, but I did. My DD was born after a 39 hour labour culminating in a C-section. and she weighed 9lb 1oz!!..and four years later my ex and I ended up in an awful custody battle when the law had changed yet again re: civil partnerships and gay rights and shared custody for same sex couples etc......So, I know all about complicated lives and people such as GP's, bosses, work colleagues, family and friends being shocked / appalled / torn in their views ...but we are all on our own unique fertility journies here...and I think if you keep fighting for your dreams you will achive them!! 
Good luck to you both!!! keep going girls!!  
I am glad my info about the Denmark clinic has interested you....I have posted all info re: trains, planes, flights, costs and what you need to do etc...along with maps and procedures....on my diary link below or the Denmark, CFC thread.
Great Gazza and a few others are heading out there in the next few weeks too!!! 

Feeling Lucky - you do have to be a bit more proactive going abroad...but the price and more tries works for me to offset this!...  Good luck!

AFM - my donor's sperm count was 30 million today, with 20million having top grade motility and all swimming in right direction.   that this time I have nailed it!!! 
My clinic let me use their computer to book my return flight home tomorrow ...and have given me a prescription for progesterone support and next months meds if I need to go again....but I think this will have to be my last go at this!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Milly - welcome to the thread.  When is your OTD so we can add you to the list?  A few ladies on here have had worries over the timings of IUI and feelings of early ov.  Gibs seems to be having the same worry at the moment.  I've never had ov pain so I really don't know when I'm ovulating.  I've so far had 2 failed IUIs but hopeful for my 3rd go next month.  Wishing you loads of luck for your OTD.  It's normal to feel pessimistic about things in the 2ww - I just hope that you ov closer to your basting time    

Gibs:  It's good to hear from you.  I know how you feel about needing time away.  Being on here all the time can make it harder - I thought about having a break towards the end of my 2ww as I was finding it tough.  I'm astonished at the treatment by the nurse at the clinic.  I can understand her being rushed off her feet but that's no excuse to give you poorer level of service.  Are you NHS or private?  I know there really shouldn't be a difference wether you're paying or not - we all deserve to get good service.  Telling you the sperm count and answering your questions and worries is part of her job.  I hope it wasn't ov pain that you felt before basting.  I wish we could get a scan before IUI like Prickly has at her Denmark clinic.  I don't get ov pain so I haven't got a clue what goes on between the time of my last scan and basting.  It would make IUI a lot easier to understand if they performed a scan right before IUI.  I'm wishing you loads of luck.....you deserve to have some good news at the end of this cycle.  Oh and if you're feeling down please don't be afraid to talk to us.  I had loads of moans on my 2ww and probably got on peoples nerves but we're all going through a similar journey and we'll try to help whenever we can.  Take care and GOOD LUCK for OTD   

Feeling Lucky:  Awwww I really hope you can go down that road with tx abroad.  We never consider all these options!!  I didn't have a clue before I joined FF!!   

Prickly:  I was really interested in your story so thanks for sharing.  I'm not a nosey person but I like to hear about peoples experiences in life, especially when my own life has been a little bit different to the norm, but then what's norm?!  I bet things were so different going through all this 10 years ago especially being same sex parents.  I'm so sorry things didn't work out and got difficult with your ex.  I'm not sure how my family feel about the route I'm taking to conceive - I'm afraid to talk to them about it as things haven't gone so well between me and my mother since my divorce and getting together with Cerys.  I'd rather just not know how she feels but I hope she'll realise that Cerys is as much a mother as I am.  Anyway, I've taken over the boards today - just trying to address everyone on here - there's so many of us these days!!   

Good luck for this cycle Prickly.  Seems to have gone great so far!     

Emma


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks VIF!!

Oh, by the way - I spoke to Proff Lindenberg at length today at CFC....he pioneered IVF / IUI over in Denmark and set the first clinic up over there in 1976....so i am thinking he knows his stuff...

Just to clarify this *timing* thing up and the *lifespan of sperm and eggs*....

*Proff said that eggs have a lifespan of a maximum 16 hours after release from follicle...but older women / older eggs dramatically reduce this lifespan....to as little as a few hours....  as they break down / disintegrate quicker, or can be harder shelled and harder for sperm to get through..

Sperm (frozen sperm for IUID) can last up to 3 days....but depends on count and motility grade...

Grade +++ motility is the best - as this means ALL swimming forward correctly with full tails!

Clinics should not do IUID if count is below 5mill per 0.5ml vial....anything above that is good enough for IUID.*

Hope this info helps! It certainly made it clear to me that as I ovulate early when triggered and combined with my own natural rising HCG / LH levels....that earlier / before egg is released period is better!

Much love girls!..xxx Sharon


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Guess what, girls?  Just had my LH surge this evening - and guess what, the clinic is closed tomorrow .  Another weekend ovulation  .  My follie put on a growth spurt and was 14.0 mm when I was scanned today.  I don't understand it as it was only 9.3 mm on Wednesday (at the same time).  4.7 mm in two days on a natural cycle just sounds very unlikely (especially when the literature suggests 1.3 to 1.7 mm growth per day).  And the odd thing is that on Wed the nurse told me it was on my left ovary and there was nothing worth measuring on my right.  Today she told me that the 14 mm one is on my right ovary and the one on the left was tiny.  I wonder if she knew what she was doing on Wed (it was the same nurse but a different scanner and my LO had fiddled with the settings before she did the scan on Wed.)  One positive thing - my lining is super thick this month - last month it was only 6 mm at Day 13, whereas this month at Day 12 it is 10 mm - not bad for no drugs  .  I think the thick lining might be because I was so relaxed last week on hols.

So I'm hoping to switch to "glass and syringe" with KD tomorrow (I'm lucky I have a back-up plan with a "live" KD rather than using frozen sperm - I would be so annoyed if the clinic Sat closure meant no try at all for me this month).  Spoke to him this afternoon - poor KD said he had not been "saving himself" as I had predicted it would be Monday - so we now need to wait as long as possible for his sperm to regenerate without waiting too long that we miss my egg.  And, on top of all that, KD told me that his mum has been taken into hospital and is not expected to last long (she is 85 and apparently this has been expected for a while).  I'm lucky that he has not just told me I cannot have any sperm at all this month, but he is trying to juggle a visit to see her tomorrow with providing a sample for me.  I really hope she makes a miraculous recovery overnight - and I feel bad that I did not just suggest to him to cancel the sperm donation - but everything else seems so optimum for me this month - and I'm not sure I will have another thick lining like that anytime soon, so I'd hate to waste it.  So I'm praying the old girl will hang in there....  I do feel I'm being selfish so feel bad about that  .

Meanwhile, I am getting out the cough medicine (supposed to increase your CM) and hoping that KD's sperm (assuming I get it) will manage to get to the egg in time.  Anyone know how long it takes sperm to swim all the way up to the fallopian tubes?!

Oh, one last thing to mention about my clinic - they said would I like to provisionally book an IUI for Monday? (even though I told them I thought I was close to my LH surge this morning).  Anyway, not only are they closed Sat/Sun, but they said the earliest they could do my IUI on Monday would be 3.15 pm because the rest of the day is already booked with people coming in for IVF and all their scanners and treatment rooms would be in use.  It's no wonder their IUI stats are lousy!!!  Not surprising, I suppose - when you have someone paying £5000 for IVF and I am only paying £700 for my IUI - who are they going to prioritise?   

Sorry for a long "me" post.  No time for personals at the mo, but just to say - Prickly - I'm really pleased you managed to predict your ovulation so precisely AND get the clinic to listen to you.  Everything crossed that this time it will work for you  .  And thanks for the info from your Prof - very useful.

Hi to everyone else.  Will come back later for more personals if I get a chance.  

B xx


----------



## Astral

Hey Beth,
In answer to your question, from what I read and our Consultant also told us, sperms can reach the fallopian tube with BMS (or syringe!) within 1/2 an hour at the earliest and in fact the ones that make it first and fastest are most likely to fertilise the egg! I used to lie down for 1/2 hour after every BMS, H used to time me, lol!

Secondly, I could be wrong, but I also read in several places that it is not in fact _that_ important to 'save' sperm before IUI and in fact every deposit can vary greatly in numbers. Clinics probably insist to be sure that there are optimum numbers. It is only definetly advisable if there are male IF factors and I assume your KD doesnt have that, so.. I would say, let him give you the sample whenever is best for him and as close to ovulation as you can? And thats great news about the lining!

Good luck!! PS: I said it before, but I really think you should switch clinics, they sound incompetent!

Prickly - interesting stats! I agree with the egg life thing, although 6 hours sounds very low, but I believe you cant count on the egg lasting that long before disintegrating as we get older.. even more reason to have sperms ready to meet egg and not other way around when us oldies have IUI. Baby dust to you for this try, it all sounds VERY positive. 

Venus - Well done for joining a slimming club !! And I bet that woman felt more uncomfortable and embarressed than you in actual fact, as she was the one in the wrong and she must know that.
Astral x


----------



## Missy123

milly72- Welcome and good luck on your 2ww, i am also new on here but you are in the right place to get advice and help from the girls as they help with whatever they can.

Wishing you all lots of luck wherever you are in your tx.


----------



## rungirl

Hey everyone!!!

Its so busy on this thread, i hope i can keep up with everyone, well done prickleyhedgehog for getting timing right, i'm keeping everything crossed for your 2ww.

I haven't been on for a while, and now its just 6 days until my baseline scan on the 8th October, gettting kind of excited and nervous?!  I was meant to be cycling in June, but a pesky cyst appeared so i had to cancel, and i've been on the pill since then and tomorrow is my last pill.  Hooray!!!

Sorry for the  "me" post and look forward to getting to know you all!!! 

Big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## jooley

hi,

Sorry been a bit awol recently, this cold has been tough, I actually don't feel too bad, apart from the cough, and I feel like I am chocking. As if the 2ww is not bad enough, but at least as I have had something else to occupy my mind.

*Missy123 and milly7*2 - Welcome to you both, and I hope that you find all the support and advice on here, if nothing else it is really nice to know that when things are going to 100% plan there are girls on here who are going through the same thing.

*Beth*: I hope it all works out for you with timings and sounds like you have an amazing KD.

*Pricklyhedgehog*: It sounds like your journey has been a bit of a roller coaster over the last few years so I am really hoping that you get a really positive outcome soon with a BFP.

*Gibs*: Sorry to hear you are having a bad time at the moment. I have been a bit the same to be honest but think that is mostly to do with my cold but I have felt quite negative, which is not at all like me and also feel like I am playing at waiting game for IVF. I really hope that this cycle will be successful. My first 2 cycles were the same, I was basted at 8pm and the following lunch time on both occasions I started with ovulation pains, but was not basted for another 24 hours. I discussed this with my nurse who was great and was not concerned at all about this, but I am still slightly confused as she says that the pain is caused by the follicle filling with blood once the egg has released so I still don't understand why they wait 36 hours after trigger shot. On my 3rd IUI the timings were the same but I didn't start to feel ovulation pains until about 5 minutes before I was basted, but my follicles had not grown as much this time and were smaller, and as they don't scan before IUI I am not even sure that were mature enough. I hope all that rabble makes sense.

*Emma*: It is really lovely to hear that you feel far more complete since meeting Cerys, it is far too easy to put on a front for those who know us and allow them to have a different perception of what actually makes us happy. I have been there and come out the other side 100 times happier. Last year I walked out of my life and my husband. I had no intention on coming back, and found his negative ways increasingly difficult. All our friends and family were shocked and of course initially I was blamed for having an affair until I started to speak out. It was a hard time for everyone, but I was lucky to have support from amazing friends and I went to stay with one who gave me the time and space that I needed. When I left DH, I was not even sure that I loved him, I pitied him, but was definitely not in love with him, which is very important for me. I am a hopeless romantic. He lost both is parents when he was young (his dad at 8 and his mum when he was 14). He was placed in foster care, and eventually at 15 social services put him in a flat on his own and then never really bothered with him after that. There were loads of anger issues, abandonment, and grief that he had never ever dealt with. I had asked him previously to get counselling but he wouldn't and sadly it took me walking out on him for things to change. It was hard enough wanting a child, but then I realised that I was bringing it into a life which was not very healthy. Anyway, it took 6 months of intensive counselling, I was there for him, and during that time I feel in love with him all over again. I moved back home in March for his 40th and was a bit of surprise for him. He always said that he wanted me home but I was not to tell him when because it would kill him waiting. I was also only living a few miles away so I did see him most days when I called in to get my post. Not that I would recommend that solution to anyone but it worked for us and we are now happier than ever. He is finally really genuinely excited about becoming a dad, and the other night he said why don't we just test now..... I was only 6DPIUI........lol. Good luck with slimming world, I am sure you will do really well and it is also recommended to PCOS girls, and can be continued during pregnancy and is approved by doctors. Well done on managing to ignore your ex boss, takes a lot of guts to sit something like that out, so I hope you are proud of yourself.

*TQ*: lots of luck with promotion, go for it!!!

*Astral:* I am also an Aries so will be checking out the link and heading for google.
Jennie: I hope you are doing ok. It is a tough thing to go through and I hope you are getting there

To everyone else, I hope you are all doing ok, I think this post is getting a bit long so I am going to cut it short but will pop back on again over the weekend.       and  to you all xxxxx


----------



## Mel86

Hi girls! just after a little bit of advice, AF arrived friday so i contacted my clinic to get booked in, it went to answerphone which it ususally does, they are pretty good and get back to me same day but on the message it said due to the high volume of calls it will take up to 3 days to get back to me !!! anyways i had a missed call that afternoon they left me a voicemail telling me to call back which i did about 4 times,left a further  messages and didnt hear from anybody !

This is my first go at iui and i dont want to miss my chance this month, i am considering just going to the clinic on monday morning and wait to be seen! by then it will be day 4 of my cycle, what days am i supposed to be getting scanned and to have the injections etc.

also congrats to the ladies with bfp's !! makes me continue to feel positive xxxxxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi Mel - don't panic!  All clinics do IUI's differently, but I have done 3 and started stimming on cd5 for the first 2, with baseline scans on cd5, and then for the 3rd one I was scanned and started stimming on cd3 only because I took until cd18 to get to basting on my 2nd go. 

If I  was you I would go to the clinic on Monday and speak to one of the nurses.  I'm sure that they will fit you in for your scan on Mon or Tues.  

Good luck


----------



## beannebee

Wow, there's so much going on here at the moment! 

Welcome to Missy and Millie (good luck with 2ww hope it all works for you)!   

Mel - It is always frustrating when you need to get hold of the clinic and you can't, I have been sat by the phone willing it to ring after leaving an answerphone message before now, you can't seem to get on with anything else!  You can start scans and injections any day between day 3 and 5 for medicated IUI, if you get seen on day 4 that'll be perfect, so don't worry.  

Jennie - So sorry that it was bfn this time.  I hope you do feel more positive and stronger next time you go into tx.  I have also had that uncontrollable crying thing during treatment.  I spent one morning in the hospital car park on cycle 2 just bawling and screaming and crying looking like some kind of banshee.  I couldn't get DH on the phone so it compounded the feeling of being completely hopeless.  God, I wouldn't wish that feeling on anyone!  Big   to you and   for next time. x

Feeling lucky - glad you are feeling lucky again!   and are feeling more positive! 

TQ - good luck with your promotion!!  

Rungirl - Glad you are excited about embarking on your treatment!  Good luck with it all, it must be nice being able to stop taking the pill! 

Gibs - I am also totally confused about timings now.  Don't give up hope though - the timings must be set as they are for a reason!?  Hope your 2ww is relaxing and that you get a lovely bfp at the end of it!   

Venus - Well done for starting slimming world.  I think you are so brave to stay in that meeting with your horrible ex boss.  I'm sure it will get easier for you, especially as you have been welcomed so nicely by everyone else.  Hopefully she'll feel so embarrassed about her past behaviour that she'll not bother going anymore!  Someone told me that if you focus on something like losing weight it can be a great distraction to ttc, a kind of project that you can throw yourself into that helps you not think about ttc all the time!  Not sure about that but really good luck with it all.

Bethany - Good luck trying to get everything right with your timing.  Your clinic does sound a bit difficult!  Why on earth do they not open at weekends  Do they not understand that the human body doesn't care about Saturdays or Sundays!?  Sounds like your KD will fit in with you though, which is brilliant.  I hope everything goes well, your stats sound great!   

Prickly - well done with your timing!   that everything works this time.  It sounds like you have given yourself the absolute best chance!  

AFM: Went for my second scan this morning and have one lead follie of 17mm   but oestrogen blood test has dropped so they want me to have another menopur tonight, scan again tomorrow and do IUI possibly on Tuesday.  Can't believe it has come around again so quickly!  I am suffering the effects of back to back cycles though I think, although I'm trying to be all calm and doing the hypnosis etc... I completely flipped today for no reason, felt extremely angry and that everything was totally unfair then burst into tears! Felt like a prat afterwards but I suppose it is to be expected.  I'm a little worried that the follie is 17mm but I'm not able to do IUI yet, and that the timing which everyone has been talking about will be 36 hours between trigger and IUI again.  My basal temp that I recorded last time, showed I ovulated on the day of the IUI I think, so that will have been ok I suppose... I'm wondering whether to delay it a few hours to give myself a better chance.  Why do the clinics trigger the ovulation first, then put the sperm in, if the lifespans are the other way around??  Surely it would be best to baste before ovulation?  I know everyone has been discussing this, it just seems a bit crazy. Anyway!...

Sorry anyone I've missed.    to everyone xxx

B x


----------



## jooley

*Mel86:* I would try and go down if you can't get to speak to them on Monday. Are your cycles medicated? All clinics are different and the drugs are different for each of us depending on what they are wanting to achieve. I take chlomid from days 2-6 but I had my prescription already before my cycle began. I phone my clinic on day 1 of my cycle and they arrange for me to go for a scan around days 10-14, although some girls also have a baseline scan at start of cycle, but this does not always happen. When I get my scan we discuss when I will have the trigger shot and for me on all 3 occasions it has been that night for the trigger with basting around 40 hours later.
I hope this helps you but please bear in mind that we are all different so will depend on what meds you are on. xx


----------



## Kamkatcha

Hi

Have been reading for a while and plucked up the courage to post. Am on second IUI with medication and in the second week of a 2WW. Thought everything was under control until yesterday when I flipped out for no reason and then spent the day crying on and off. I'm blaming the cyclogest which also gives me the shakes.
These forums are a great place to see both the rational and make sense of the irrational thoughts that you have whilst having treatment and were a real help this morning, once I'd chilled out and stopped crying.


----------



## beannebee

Hi Kamkatcha, hope it all goes well with you and you get a positive result after your 2ww!  Welcome to the thread.

AFM:  Had follow up scan this morning after yesterday's 17mm follie and overnight stimming.  Also noticed plenty of stretchy cm this morning too (sorry tmi).  Have a nice big follie of 19.5mm now!   I mentioned to the nurse about cm and that I'm a bit worried that we'll miss the boat if we wait to trigger until tonight, then have IUI on Tuesday as planned. Nurse did some thinking and decided I should trigger tonight as planned but go in for IUI tomorrow a.m. on basis that I may ovulate today naturally.  I'm really pleased that they listened to me even if I don't quite understand the timings still!!  But DH is worried he hasn't saved it up enough for sample which he thought would be on Tues!  He's usually 40million so I've tried to reassure him.  Even when things go your way, it still feels so insubstantial and difficult to get right...  

Sorry for whingy me post. 

B x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

B - I totally agree with you!! Why do clinics trigger you and then baste you 36 hours later!!!...If the sperm live much longer than the egg it makes sense to do IUI EARLIER....like even the same day as trigger?

This month, I ovulated 18 hours after my trigger....last month it was 17 hours.....

This month, my clinic listened to me....triggered me and then when they scanned me just before my IUID 18 hours later (I asked for an early basting this time around!) they found AGAIN I had just started to ovulate!! They agreed that their original / standard 24-36 hours after trigger / surge basting would have meant (for me) that my egg would have been long since dead / not viable, had they basted me the following day as planned!!

I know so many women on here who have this same concern....their clinics are basting them way too late, in time for to catch the egg! I just don't get it!!!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

B - we cross posted.....way to go you for getting your earlier basting and for your clinic listening to you!!! There is definately something to be said for querying things / not accepting clinic's protocols!!

I don't understand why clinics are doing later, rather than earlier, bastings....surely if your follie/s are over 17mm you are about to ovulate!! Surely they should get the sperm in there then!!!??
After all, in "normal" sexual intercourse it is recommended people BM for days before ovulation during pre-ovulation fertile days!!! I know frozen sperm dont last as long as fresh....but they dont have as far to travel...they are placed INTO the uterus via IU...and they still last so much longer than the egg!!!


----------



## Mel86

Amethyst -  thanks for the info, i am going to turn up at the clinic tommorrow morning and just wait to see if they can fit me in! x

B - it is defo so frustrating trying to get hold of the clinic! i was in work and kept phoning back like every 5 mins! i think i left about 5 voicemails ! they will be sick of me in the end! the treatment is all i can think about at the moment, i wish it didnt have so much of a hold over me, luckily me and DP have booked a holiday for next march,try and take my mind of things, we are going to barbados for a friends wedding, you would think i was excited about going to the carribean! but i havent given it a second thought at the mo   .

Jooley -  i know the clinic opens at 8 , and thankfully i live 5 mins away from the hospital so am just going to go in the morning.
This is my first attempt and i will be on menopur,the nurse gave me all the kit including sharps bin etc at the beginning of september when me and DP went in to sign all the paperwork to get started.
The nurse said on day 1 to call them, they would then book me in for baseline scan and give me my pescription,she said she would give me a list of days in which to inject the menopur.
Sorry if i sound so thick ! i just dont know what to expect at the moment !  xxxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Wow - so busy on here at the mo. This is likely to be a super-long post, so here goes!

*Kamkatcha *- welcome! Sorry you are having a hard time with the cyclogest  . I am not medicated, but I know that several of the other girls on here are using it - and I'm sure it plays havoc with your emotions! Hope you are feeling a bit better now. When is your OTD?

*Milly *- welcome to you too! Hope you ovulated later than you thought  . When is your OTD?

*Mel86 *- good luck for your first IUI cycle! Hope you manage to see someone tomorrow at your clinic so you can get started.

*Beannebee *- Good luck for your basting. I agree - to me it would make more sense to do the basting earlier if the sperm really do live 3 days and the egg only lives about 12 hours. I think I would be tempted to delay the trigger by a few hours (although I don't personally have experience of HCG as I have only been going on natural LH surge) - but it's a tricky one  . I'm coming to the conclusion that it's a case of knowing your own body and not listening to clinic's "standard" recommendations. As for my clinic being closed at the weekend, it does annoy me  . But, you are right, my KD is a star  .

*Jooley *- sorry to hear about your cold, hope it is a bit better now. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww. And thanks for sharing your story about your DH - that's incredible that you managed to turn the situation around. Really brave of you to do something about it rather than just letting the situation get worse. And so nice to hear a relationship story with a happy ending  .

*Rungirl *- good luck for your baseline scan. Must feel good to be finally about to start cycling.

*Astral *- thanks for the info about sperm. My KD does have a bit of MF as his morphology is only 9% (we only found that out in August) - but his count and motility are both good, so the clinic seemed to think that would "offset" the poor morphology (i.e. the actual number of normal sperms in a sample would be satisfactory). We ended up with about 30 hours of "saving" before the AI yesterday which I'm just hoping will be enough  . You are right about the clinic - I should switch - but it would mean another set of consultations, trekking into London probably with LO in tow - and would they accept my "claim" that KD should be treated as my partner? Anyway, how are things going with you? Have you got over those horrible symptoms you had a week or so ago?

*Prickly *- hope you had a good trip back from Copenhagen. Now into the 2ww! 30 million is a pretty good count and it sounds that the timing was PERFECT. So fingers crossed for you  . And the stats from your prof are really interesting - I'm surprised that the washed sperm can last for up to 3 days - and the egg might live only a few hours. Based on this, I really would expect all clinics to do the basting on the same day as the HCG trigger / LH surge - so I can't understand why they don't? By the way, just in case I ever convince my KD to take a trip to Copenhagen (unlikely but you never know!), do you know the price for IUI if you bring your own sperm (so to speak!)?

*Gibs *- it's so hard to tell sometimes exactly when ovulation happens (at least in my experience). I know some of the girls on here have really distinct pains, so can pinpoint exactly when they ovulate. But I seem to get ovary pains on and off for about a week leading up to ovulation (I like to think of them as "follicle growing pains"  ) - so I do find it hard to say exactly when I ovulated. And they are not sharp pains but just a dull ache so you could almost miss them. I hope your Saturday twinges were the actual ovulation and that the basting was in time - even if it was Friday night you might be ok (since you're not as old as some of us so your eggs might live for longer  ). How annoying that the nurse would not answer your questions. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive now and good luck for your OTD.
*
Feeling lucky* - which clinic are you at? I know it's pricey - but sounds like the service is great and they are open at weekends (both of which several of us have not found with our cheaper clinics!) I'm pleased that you feel more positive about other options now. I think Prickly may have another convert to the CFC in Copenhagen (*Prickly* - I know I've said it before, but you really should be on their staff  )

*Venus* - good luck for your slimming classes - and good on you for sticking it out with your horrible ex-boss there. If she lives outside the village, maybe she won't come very often? And even if she does, you know you can deal with it. Don't worry too much about childbirth. From my experience, it's not a dignified process - but it doesn't last for too long (unless you're really unlucky) and of course the outcome is amazing! Interesting what you say about wanting to be a "stay at home" mum. I am exactly the same - people always thought I was career focused as I have never been in a long-term relationship (at least not one with any prospects  ) - so I just used to spend loads of time at work. Now I have my LO I would so love to give up work, at least for a few years - and of course with all the baby classes and toddler groups available, you don't actually have to stay at home, you can be out and about every day. I loved doing that when I was on maternity. Of course, being on my own, I had to go back to work for financial reasons - so the only way I could be a stay at home mum would be to win the lottery or to find a wonderful partner who would be happy to support me and LO financially (both of these are extremely unlikely to happen  ) - so for now it's work for me and nursery for LO. I have managed to afford to work 4 days/week rather than 5, so at least I have Wednesdays with him as well as the weekend. And I know I am so lucky to have an LO at all, so I shouldn't moan.

*TQ *- good luck with your promotion. I'm amazed that you have to travel all that way to work - poor you  . And with a DD, as well! I suppose at least you have DP to help out. Are you able to work from home a few days/week? Annoying you couldn't get hold of your clinic for this month, but sounds sensible to have a month off from treatment and throw everything at it next month - good luck. I know what you mean about timing - when I first starting thinking about going for number 2 I didn't want to conceive in March (so as to avoid a Christmas baby who might have problems properly celebrating their birthday - not to mention giving birth over Christmas with hospitals potentially short-staffed) and I didn't want to conceive in October because LO was conceived in October (born in July) and I didn't want LO to feel he couldn't even celebrate his birthday properly if he had a sibling "competing" with another birthday in July. Well, guess what, almost a year on, we're in October and I now think of it as my "lucky month" - and of course I will be absolutely DELIGHTED if I conceive this month. How things change  .

*MarsMaiden* - glad your AF has finally finished and hope your lining looks good in time for basting.

*Mina-Moo *- hope you are feeling a bit more positive now, with your next cycle not too far away?

*Jennie *- so sorry that you were feeling so down  . Hope you have lots of lovely things lined up to enjoy during your month off?

AFM, I had my DIY AI basting yesterday at 1.30 pm. My KD is such a star, fitting me in even though he had a 2.5 hour drive afterwards to see his sick mum. My ovulation pains are never too distinct so it's a bit hard to tell for sure - but I think I ovulated about 9 pm last night (which would be approx. 24 hours after the start of my LH surge). I read somewhere that with "conventional" methods (i.e. BMS - or syringe!) the sperm need a few hours in the cervical mucus before they are able to actually fertilise an egg (apparently they have a protective outer coating which gets taken off by the CM - the equivalent, I guess, of the washing step in IUI). If that's the case, the timing was perfect! However, I don't know if my CM is up to the job (which is one reason I was going for IUI in the first place). I took bucket-loads of Robitussin cough medicine yesterday and the day before (supposed to improve CM - *Jooley*, maybe you should have been on it too for your cough  ). Ideally you are supposed to start taking it about 5 days before you ovulate (but of course I didn't realise I would need it until the change of plans) - so I'm just praying my CM will be good enough  .

Hi to anyone I may had missed and good luck to everyone at whatever stage of tx or resting  .

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Prickly and Beannebee - we cross-posted.

Prickly - I agree entirely with what you are saying about timings. Maybe this is a reason why the IUI success rate nationally is so poor?!

Beannebee - well done for getting the clinic to listen to you. And I can appreciate your DH's concern - that has just happened to my KD - he was expecting to give a sample for a Monday basting which then turned into a Saturday AI. The change of timing was not the clinic's fault - unless they mis-measured my follie originally (the follie seemed to put on an unexpected growth spurt) - but the change from IUI to AI definitely was the clinic's fault (not open at weekends). But as far as the sperm goes, I think if your DH saves himself from now until tomorrow, you should be ok... I'll be interested to see your sperm stats - might give us a clue as to how much difference it makes.

B xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Quite a busy day today so I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who wished me luck with Slimming World - I've been 110% good so far and not felt hungry at all. *Beannebee*, yep I think it will be a good distraction from ttc coz all I can think about is what I'm gonna be eating next!! I'm building up my exercise goals too so that should help. Just hope I can stick to it! I like SW coz like *Jooley* said, it's something I can continue while ttc and I can even do it when/if I'm pg!

*Jooley:*  It sounds like you and DH have been through a really difficult time but I'm not suprised how much his childhood affected him in later life. It must've been sooo hard for him but I'm glad you've both come out stronger as a couple. Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind and what you did for DH was a blessing in disguise. Did he ever have CBT? I think I need some CBT now that I'm mentally well again just to make sure I don't go downhill again. But it's so hard to get any kind of help like that - I have regular appts with the mental health team but I see a different person everytime and don't have the chance to build a rapport - all they do is prescribe pills and send me on my way 

*Bethany:* Ooooh how exciting to be doing a DIY AI!! That's something I considered but Cerys didn't want to go down that route as it was too personal for us to involve a real life man - everyone's different but for us we wanted it as clinical as possible so that we don't have to know or even think about the donor as a real man. I think for us it's more to do with the lesbian thing  . But I really hope it works this cycle - you're so lucky to have a KD who's so supportive and there when he's needed. Good luck 

*Beannebee:* Good luck for your basting tomorrow 

*Prickly:* I'm wondering about this stuff about timings...I'm gonna have to pick your brains and everyone elses!! I have my 3rd IUI next month and I'm thinking of going against the clinics 36 hour rule for trigger/basting. I use frozen sperm so what would be an ideal timing in your personal opinion?

Just a quick hello to everyone else - sorry I can't do more personals right now!!

Emma


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - just wanted to thank you for your kind words and send you all a big   - what a lovely supportive lot you are!  Am picking myself up a bit now, and you've even made me realise this month may not have been a complete waste of time, it's still possible...  Will do a proper post with lots of personals tomorrow, but definitely on my way back up to feeling positive again now!  
Gibs x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone!
I'm new to this site, so thought I would just say hello.  I'm just starting 3rd attemp of IUI.  1st attempt overstimulated so didnt make it as far as the actual procedure, 2nd attempt was lucky enough to get BFP, but unfortunaly miscarried, now just trying the 3rd attempt.  Only had the miscarriage in August, and am a bit worried its too soon to start again, but really dont want to wait any longer.  Consultant says its fine to start again now, so started FSH injections on Friday - I'm excited but scared about trying again!
I know your all going through similar things, and all seem very friendly and offering alot of support - I hope I can do the same for you. 
J xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Welcome *Jodie* - way to go on getting right back up there and trying again after your m/c!!! Good for you!!! It's emotionally very hard, after a loss such as yours...I admire you very much!! 

*Timings for Insemination-*
*VIF * - yeah, I am now a firm believer in earlier bastings after hearing so so many stories from other FF members and my own unsuccessful IUID's, where I have already ovulated by the time I come to basting! ARRGHH!! 
Had I not insisted on having scans prior to some of my IUID's, I would never have even known that I had ovulated and had missed my egg/s!  And on more than one occasion, despite knowing I had already ovulated, the clinic STILL went ahead and basted me anyway as they had "already defrosted and prepared the sperm...." and..."you never know we may just catch the egg still"...etc etc.

I always just placed my trust in the clinic's professionalism and accepted they knew best - that their standard basting time of 24-36 hours after LH surge and / or HCG trigger shot was the best and optimum timing...... 

Just as TQ, yourself and so many others have done....we get to a point where we read and research for ourselves...we are alot more adept at sharing information via internet nowadays...and we educate ourselves about fertility treatments and our own bodily awareness. For goodness sakes, TQ's nurse told her BBT charting was useless....and other completely wrong information...some of us even commented that for a nurse, she didn't know ANYTHING about fertility!!  

I got to a point where doctors simply didnt tell me things / the right things....your consultant never even told you that you may not ovulate every month, and left you to assume because you were having periods you must be ovulating!! No mention of 7dpo progesterone testing until you came onto FF website!! 

See what I mean!!!  

It annoys me so much - the assumption that our clinics know best! Yes, they are experts in their field, but they are also there to make MONEY! They are PRIVATE and need their jobs too, just like the rest of us - I am not suggesting that all clinics are motivated by financial securities, but there is a huge push to treat IVF patients more than IUI patients...thats where the big bucks are at....and so many clinics allow you 3 IUI attempts before "suggesting" you move to IVF?? Or, they don't "treat" women over age 40....with high levels of FSH etc etc...they have their HFEA stats to keep up too!!!.know what I mean...!!!

I have really looked at Astrals stats for bastings / timings and am firmly of the opinion that if at all possible we should push our clinics to baste us earlier rather than later.....or at least trigger ourselves later with HCG....and if possible insist on a scan prior to IUID so we can at least know what is happening in OUR bodies, with OUR egges!!! Then from our after service / GP...we should ask for 7dpo progesterone testing....or at least try and chart our BBT temps...to further confirm ovulation.....


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

back here again as consultant wants me to do 3 more attempts of IUI.

Shell x


----------



## jooley

*Kamkatcha*: Drugs do really funny things to us and mess with our hormones. On my first cycle I had a day like that where I felt really irrational and locked myself away in the kitchen all day and told DH not to come near me. I didn't like how I felt and have never ever felt like that before. This is such an emotional roller coaster without the drugs thrown into the mix.
*Mel86:* You don't sound thick. This is so different for each of us and each cycle is different. I still find that I have loads of questions to ask the nurse and this is my 3rd IUI. Things happen differently. Good luck tomorrow.
*Beth*: Thanks. The cold is getting there, if I could just stop coughing and get a good night sleeps I would feel great. I think we all have our stories and none of us are perfect, we are all on a different journey and being on here makes you realise that everyone has their tale to tell. Good luck with your 2ww. I had read about the cough medicine but have not used much as I didn't feel it was actually helping my cough so didn't see the point and I had forgotten about it helping CM.
*Emma:* I am thinking about going back on SW again, just not sure I have time for a class. My weight has gone back up a bit and my BMI is now too high for IVF If i need to move on to that. I lost a lot of weight on SW and then went to Rosemary Conley for the exercise as well. At my highest I was 16.6, and now my weight is around 13.10 , and at lowest was 13.2 although was a few pounds higher it needs to be under 13.8 for IVF but the consultant has suggested to get under 13. As for DH, he has had counselling at various times in his life but he is quite intelligent and told them what they wanted to know and no one ever asked further questions. When we met he was coming off AD. He was working for a while with youngsters and he himself had to train in person centred, then he went for counselling and thought it was crap as he was not willing to open up so they went round in circles. When I moved out his work gave him 8 sessions with a woman who actually lives about 200yards from out house. She does TA, and when he came out that first session he broke his heart for about 2 hours and was so drained. Every session had the same effect, and that is when he realised that she was doing a really good job. When the 8 sessions from work finished he signed up to another 10 privately. It has done him the world of good and although not perfect, he is my "not quite so perfect" DH. The counsellor was worth her weight in gold and we would have paid her double. If you get a good one you are on to a winner but from our experience most that you see through mental health have no continuity and are run of the mill therapists who prescribe pills. If you can afford it I would suggest a good TA therapist.
*Gibs:* So glad you are feeling better.
*Jodie*: Welcome, and sorry to hear that things have not been good for you. Fingers crossed that this will be your month.
*Shell:* Hi, how are you doing? How many IUI cycles have you already done. Were you hoping to move to IVF?
AFM: Had an unusual conversation with my sister in law this afternoon. She is a funny one, and until recently we have not told her or DH's brother about the treatment as thought she would not be able to resist village gossip. Anyway today I was sitting chatting to her and asked if my eggs were ok as she would like to donate some of hers to me as she has had no trouble conceiving on 3 occassions. Half of me thought "wow", how kind, if I ever needed to go down that route then that would be amazing but on the other hand, I came away thinking cheeky *****, there is nothing wrong with my eggs and my infertility is unexplained, I don't want to have a baby that looks like her, I want it to look like me and my DH. I was very nice of her but only had these other thoughts after we came away. I know I am probably over reacting but when she said she has fallen pregnant with each one within 2 months I wanted to say "bully for you!!!!!!!". She did say that she has no understanding of what I am going through and realises that it is probably heart breaking for me every month. 
I hope everyone is ok, sorry that I have not had time to send personals to everyone, and sorry for my little rant.
xxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

prickly - that all sounds fantastic, it must be so reassuring to get a scan and know that everything was perfect, I would love to get a scan right before the IUI like that. Good luck in your tww!

venus - slimming world sounds great, I have done weight watchers before and go back to it every now and then. Hope that awful woman isn't there next time you go!

gibs - that nurse sounds awful! Glad to hear that you're feeling more positive again, I really hope that the timings work for you.

bethany - your stats at your last scan sounded great and your KD is a saint! Fingers crossed the DIY AI did the trick!

kamkatcha - cyclogest makes me feel awful too, it is a horrible drug to 'take'! Good luck in your tww!

beannebee - those sound like great numbers, the odds should be good for you!

Mel86 - good luck getting started, I'll totally go to barbados for you if you don't feel up to it in the end  

jooley - that was a bizarre offer from your sister in law! I've always thought if we had to go down a donor route, I'd always prefer anonymity otherwise I'd always see that person in my child.

AFM - scan tomorrow morning! My tummy is feeling really tight so worried that I have a belly full of little follies again just like last time but we'll find out soon enough I guess...

Good wishes to everyone!


----------



## Astral

MarsMaiden.. good luck for your scan today !! Hopefully your twinges mean lots of follies.

Jooley - that was incredibly generous of her, she isnt even YOUR sister! Does she realise how much intervention she would have to go through to extract eggs for you? Insensitive perhaps, but still, nice of her to offer. I also had people telling me constantly they fell pregnant each time within 2 months etc.. seems that when you discuss IF issues, people seem to like to start telling you how easy it was for them, very wierd! I smiled and ignored it.

Prickly - Thanks and I guess, after all my worrying, it seems early basting can yield a bfp, as fresh sperm can live for a few days in the uterus. Its certainly better than risking basting after ovulation and having a declining egg. I think it helped perhaps in my case that there was a big sample to start with (40 million) so if some were dying off, there was still plenty there. We'll never know and DH thinks it could have been the 3 or 4 BMS sessions after IUI that did it. I dont think so, but I have let him believe he could have did the deed the natural way, for his pride.

One other thing I did, was I put work on the bottom of the list leading up to and during the IUI. It was the least important thing, so I didnt get stressed, took on less things than I would normally, cut down my site visits, left work early often and took a few days off during the IUI to give me the best chance. Since feeling sick/bloated around implantation time, I then left work early that day and took the rest of the week off! I have been sat about resting and only going back to work now. I know alot of you here have stressful or busy jobs, or promotions looming, but I really believe we have to minimise stress absolutely and make space for this in our lives to give yourself the best chance. Stress is a big factor in IF. Thats just my opinion though.   

Hi to all the girls, I've lost track, do we have an up to date list recently ?? Astral x


----------



## MarsMaiden

So had my scan this morning and on the right ovary had a 17mm and a 15mm follie plus a few between 10 and 11mm and on the left ovary had two 15mm follies and a few more between 10 and 11mm. I was soooo excited to get a 17mm, that's the biggest I've ever had! The nurse was worried about the chances of multiples so I have had to trigger just now in a mad dash home and the IUI will be tomorrow at lunchtime. Not sure what to think really, I would really love some more time for the follies to ripen up a bit but do understand why they don't want to up the chances of multiples.  My lining was also only 6.7mm again but was nicely trilaminar so maybe that is just the normal for me? The nurse mentioned maybe some additional support if I need to cycle again so hopefully this is something that can be sorted out.  But for now I am kind of feeling que sera sera, I have done everything I can do and now we will just have to wait and see, fingers crossed that that 17mm follie will come through and do the job for me!

astral - I hear you on the work front and I did try that for my first cycle but unfortunately as time goes on, i just don't have enough time to cover the time that I would like to take away from it all. So now I come straight back to work after basting and just have to try and carry on (while madly googling every twinge and symptom of course  ). I am making a supreme effort to minimise my stress levels though as I'm sure that is a huge factor, especially with my prolactin levels in the past. It seems to be working so far, I'm really feeling pretty relaxed about this cycle, I'm hoping I can stay that way for the next two weeks!


----------



## beannebee

*Jooley * - My friend said the same thing to me. She hasn't had children but everytime she asks how things are going, she follows it up with an offer to 'have some of my eggs'. I find it mostly irritating rather than kind (although I'm sure she means well) and it actually makes me want not to discuss it with her.

*MarsMaiden* - I hope your IUI goes well!  for a lovely result! 

*Bethany * - I had IUI this morning and asked about sperm numbers - they have gone from 40mill down to 25mill (still reasonable so we were happy) after saving them for 24 hours. So it does make a bit of difference, but probably not a huge deal if numbers are good in the first place.

*Shell* - Welcome back! Good luck with your IUIs.

AFM: IUI this morning, now into 2ww again. Just going to try to take it a bit easy. I have to keep working unfortunately but have cancelled a few supply teaching jobs I was going to do and am opting out of a few of the more stressful things I had planned through my other work over the next couple of weeks. So just keeping those fingers crossed!

 to everyone xxx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Well, feeling much more human today after a lovely acupuncture session, and the sun is shining, which all helps! So time to catch up with some personals - big post coming up!

Firstly a huge congratulations to *Tahiti*, *Astral *and *Emsyvh *for your BFPs, and wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies! Very exciting, and great to get some positive stories on here.   

*Jooley *- that's a pretty bizarre conversation to have when you're not expecting it! I'm sure she meant well, and it was nice of her to be honest and admit she couldn't really have any idea what you were going through, but I can see why it might make you feel a bit odd! Thanks for kind words too - and it's reassuring to hear the nurse wasn't worried about timings when you discussed it with her. Hope your cold is getting better now 

*Shell *- nice to see you back, are you a bit disappointed to be carrying on with IUI rather than moving onto IVF? If they're carrying on with IUI they must think it's got a good chance of working though, so try and keep positive if you can   - easier said than done I know...

*Prickly *- so pleased to hear how spot on your timing has been this cycle - well done for being assertive and getting them to do it how you wanted, and then being proved right! Really hoping that it's your turn this month, and thanks for the kind words when I was feeling rubbish 

*Jodie *- lots of luck with this cycle, and so sorry to hear about your miscarriage  . Really hope it works for you this time  

*Venus *- sorry it was a BFN this time  , but great to hear you're getting on with things and have got started with Slimming World - and well done on dealing with your ex boss so well! Thanks for your kind words too  - and you're right, we do deserve good service, NHS or not! I'm NHS at the moment, and I do feel very lucky to get this funded as I know not everyone does, but it does get a bit annoying when you feel like you just have to put up with no-one having time to answer your questions... It wasn't like that for the last cycle, but it's been a bit rubbish this time 

*Bethany *- thanks for the reassurance about ov pains, I've had a lot more twinges since I've been stimming, so I guess it is harder for me to pinpoint ov than it used to be. And thanks for the positive thought about my eggs being a tiny bit younger!! Great to hear your KD is such a star, and really hope the DIY approach works for you this month   . Have you tried taking evening primrose for CM? I've been taking it for the last 2 months (just from AF to ovulation) and it's made a big difference for me.

*Mel86 *- how did you get on with the clinic? Hope you got the baseline scan sorted and can start stimming soon. Our clinic is a complete pain to get through to as well - it's usually permanently engaged so you just have to sit there pressing redial a million times.... 

*Beannebee *- glad I'm not the only one stressing about timings! Great to hear that the nurse listened to you though and brought forward triggering, even if the timing was still a bit confusing for you. I'm definitely going to be more assertive next time! Hope you manage to take it fairly easy in the 2ww  

*Kamkatcha *- welcome! And I blame cyclogest for everything too, it's evil! Hope you're feeling a bit better now 

*Rungirl *- good luck with your scan on 8th, hope it's all fine and you get the go ahead to get started again 

*Missy123 *- welcome!

*Milly72 *- welcome! It's really hard isn't it when you feel like the timing isn't right - it's really got to me this month. But I suppose I've learned that we just have to get on with it and try and learn from it for the next time, and also realise we might not always be able to tell when we're ovulating. Easier said than done though! Good luck with the 2ww  

*TQ *- wow, your work and travel is pretty intense, but the promotion sounds like a good thing. Hope you manage to find some balance and get a lower stress month for your next go at IUI.  

*Jennie *- so sorry about the BFN, sometimes you really do need to let everything go and have an enormous cry...   Glad you're feeling OK about having a month off from it now, and I hope you spend it being very nice to yourself!

*Feeling lucky* - so sorry about your BFN  , but great to hear the ladies here have given you some ideas for more affordable options for carrying on. Really hope you manage to get another cycle in and get a BFP this time  

*MarsMaiden *- Good luck with the basting tomorrow - I know it doesn't sound ideal, but I guess it's better than having to abandon the cycle - I think my clinic makes you stop if you get more than a couple of likely follies. Great to hear you had a big follie though!  

*MinaMoo *- good to hear you're getting started again soon, and really hope it works for you this cycle  

*Irico *- sorry it was a BFN for you this time  , but have a great time in Canada, and fingers crossed for you next time 

*Charlie *- how's the 2ww going for you? Hope you're managing to distract yourself - a new puppy sounds like a good way of doing that! Very jealous.... 

And hello to anyone I've missed - there's a lot of us about! Hope you're all OK. 

*afm* - lovely acupuncture session this afternoon, then pottering about in the garden planting some bulbs in the sunshine, so all is looking a bit cheerier now. Still not got much expectation about it working this cycle, but maybe that's just realistic!

So I've had a go at getting the list up to date - I've had to guess a few OTDs, so do change those as appropriate, and forgive me if I've missed you out or haven't updated you properly - it's quite hard to keep up! Feel free to change it if I've got you wrong!

Gibs x

Tahiti.......................BFP
Emsyvh...................BFP 
Astral......................BFP
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October
Milly72....................2ww - OTD 10th October?
Gibs........................2ww - OTD 11th October
Charlie....................2ww - OTD 13th October?
Prickly.....................2ww - OTD 15th October?
Bethany..................Switched to AI - 2ww - UTD 16th Oct 
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 18th Oct?
Kamkatcha..............2ww - OTD?
MarsMaiden............Basting 5th Oct
Daizymay................Stimming
Rungirl....................Baseline scan 8th Oct
Jodie K....................Stimming
Lillybee...................Cycling Oct
Wishing..................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
Missy123.................Cycling mid Oct
Sheffield Jennie.......Cycling November?
TQ...........................Debating October cycle
Shell4roy.................trying again soon
Mina-Moo................Cycling Oct 
Feeling lucky ..........Trying again soon?
Irico.........................Try natural until next IUI
Wilpin......................AWOL 
Deester...................AWOL


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Just a quick message before I go to Spain tomorrow. 

VIF - Hope you are doing ok?   

Gibs - Glad you enjoyed the acupuncture and sending you    for this cycle.

All those on 2ww sending you lots of    and    

Jodie - welcome and    I have had the same experience as yourself with IUI and I'll be   that it will be 3rd time lucky. xx

Bethany - Good luck with DIY.   

Shell - nice to see you back. x

Jooley -   

Sorry to those I've not mentioned but you are all in my thoughts and   

Love to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## jooley

Mina-moo: have a fab holiday, you deserve it xxxx


----------



## Mel86

Gibs- managed to get through to the clinic this morning! i dont think the nurse was too impressed with me after all the voicemails i left! i must have sounded like a crazy woman! haha
first of all the nurse said she had nothing available for tuesday as it was booked with scans, she then checked with the other nurse to see if wednesday was free and said they could fit me in for my baseline scan at 8.45am ! woohoo ! finally getting started, although that will be day 6 of my cycle, is that pretty late for the first scan??

Marsmaiden- haha, i think i will need a holiday after all this !!  

xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Just popped in to say hello and see how everyone is.

*Venus* - thanks for being so excited about my DIY AI  . Although I've done it that way many times in the past year without success, I do feel a bit more hopeful this time as the timing was perfect - and also I switched to a 5ml syringe which just seemed much more appropriate for the job (most "experts" suggest a 10 ml syringe but KD doesn't have a very high volume (bless him!) and this 5 ml one seemed to glide up and down more easily, which I'm sure puts less stress on the little sperms...). A shame that Cerys doesn't want to consider the route of a KD (since that would give you the option of DIY too - much cheaper and fresh sperm too  ) - but I guess you have to go with a route that both of you are comfortable with. I know it's a minefield but I do personally like the fact that LO knows his daddy - but I know there are lots of different opinions on this subject. Re timings for your next IUI, I'm with Prickly that you'd be much better to have basting earlier rather than later - if you have it earlier (or trigger later - which amounts to the same thing) and end up ovulating later than you expected, you still have a good chance. But if you have it later and end up ovulating earlier than you expected, you don't have much chance at all.

*Beannebee* - glad the basting went well and thanks for the sperm stats. That's quite comforting for me as KD had only saved himself for a little more than 24 hours when we did the AI - obviously, I have no way of knowing his sperm stats but based on your DH's "reduction", I think KD's sample would still have had enough to be adequate.

*Jodie* - welcome! Sorry to hear about your m/c  - but if you feel ready to start again, I'm sure you will be fine. (I had an m/c before conceiving LO and started again the next month, as I felt ready - I didn't conceive that month but think it was a timing issue rather than it being too soon - and I did conceive two months after that). And I'm sure you'll have read that recent research study which recommends you should start again within a few months rather than waiting for 6 months or a year. Good luck for this cycle.

*Shell* - welcome back. At least IUI is cheaper than IVF  .

*Jooley* - a strange conversation with your SIL, but maybe she was just trying to be helpful (although I doubt she realises what it would actually entail!). And sounds like your DH had a great counsellor - what does TA involve?

*Astral* - I agree with you about trying to lessen the work stress whilst going through tx. I'm sure the reason I had such a thick lining this time was that I was on holiday between Days 1 and 9 of my cycle (it was 10 mm on day 12 this month whereas it had been only 6 mm on day 13 last month!) But, Astral, I have to ask you - how do you manage to take so much time off? Do you work for yourself or do you have a flexible job with lots of holidays? I am almost out of annual leave days for this year and I resorted to taking unpaid parental leave just so I could go on holiday!

*Mars* - I'm pleased for you that your time between trigger and basting looks to be only 24 hours (and not 36!) And I think your stats look fine - there's someone over on the singlies thread who got pregnant with a 5 mm lining. Also I think your follie at 17 mm will be fine - I seem to have my natural LH surge when my follie is only between 16 and 17 mm, and my clinic assured me that wasn't a problem. Good luck for the basting.

*Gibs* - glad you had a good acupuncture session and are feeling more positive. Thanks for the tip about the evening primrose - I have read about that and think I should try it for a few months (it will be part of my plan if the AI doesn't work this month).

*Mina-Moo* - have a lovely holiday!! Whereabouts in Spain are you going?

*Mel* - glad you finally got to speak to your clinic (all clinics seem to be a nightmare to get hold of  ) and good luck for your baseline scan.

AFM, I had some juicy EWCM yesterday (sorry if tmi!) - about 18 hours after I ovulated and about 42 hours after the start of my LH surge - so what is that all about?  Not much use to me at that point  . I'm wondering if I have some sort of hormonal mis-match which means the EWCM doesn't appear at the right time. Another reason maybe to try the evening primrose!

I read somewhere (might have been in my clinic's literature - maybe they are good for something  ) that it is a good idea to formulate a back-up plan whilst you are in your 2ww - so, if it doesn't work, you already know what you are going to do next and therefore don't feel so negative. Probably easier said than done if you have had multiple BFNs. But, anyway, I have decided that if things don't work this month, I am going to give the IUI a rest for a few months. My body seems determined that it wants to ovulate at the weekend for the time being  , and (unless I go through the rigmarole of changing clinics) there is no point shelling out for potential IUI each month, only to have it abandoned. So I am going to take some DIY measures to improve my egg quality and my CM - and continue with the AI and see what happens. And weekend ovulation is actually very convenient when you are doing DIY AI  . I feel I know a lot more about timing now than I did a couple of months ago so I think that will help. I am also planning to do an email consult with the CHR in New York as they specialise in "older women". Although, if I'm lucky this month, maybe I won't need to do any of this  . Anyway, one way or another, I guess I won't be doing IUI again for a while - but don't worry, girls, I'll still be posting on this thread (if I'm allowed  ).

Hi to everyone I have missed and good luck to those on 2wws  .

B xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

B - you could try delaying your AF / altering your ovulation days....by taking some progesterone supps....I took these last month in my TWW and it delayed my AF by a week!!...Altered my days for ovulation from a weekend to Friday...gets around the sunday closure thing and there is no harm in it as you are only lengthening your luteal phase. Just a thought if you wanted to continue IUI. Much love and keeping everything crossed for you that AI has worked this time....your EWCM comment made me giggle "what use is that to me...."lol..perhaps it was just taking its time to come down from your cervix and outside so to speak....so it sounds promising that you had a tonne of EWCM in there for your KD's sperm!  

AFM - am now 4DPO...the lower progesterone dose I have been on seems to be stopping the massive hot flushes that I experienced last month at this same time...nothing to report except bouts of sickly AF type cramps, but not in my lower abdomen like last month, more in my midrift section, like I have strained an abdominal muscle...lol. I'm not really holding out much hope for this cycle - perhaps as I have got used to the BFN's, missed timings (already ovulated!) and chem pregs over the past few years....besides I am skint now!! LOL. 

I have been really suprised by how my body has reacted past two months to tx and meds....haven't done medicated cycles before and was so happy to know that my body produces such good sized follies and great womb lining...this month it was over 12mm on day of basting....ah, well ...just having to wait now and  

Big welcome and welcome back to everyone I havent had chance to mention....this really is a fab site of support and mutual information sharing....I am glad I stumbled upon this virtual world of like minded ladies!...


----------



## Astral

Hey girls...
Prickly, one of the first symptoms I noticed early on was exactly that, a wierd straining feeling across my middle, sort of like a pulled muscle!   

Mars - I hope your IUI went well today! Make sure you rest up a lot now today and tommorow...

Beth - I can sneak off early and take days off becuase.. I'm only a temp. I have a good job managing open space, but I'm not on a contract, so I just adjust my timesheet according to my hours. I've had 2 good careers and earnt alot more than I am on now, but I chose to 'coast' in this job whilst I was going through tx, as it was easy to fit in appointments and I can have days off when I need to as its very relaxed here. The downside is, I wont be getting any maternity pay and I've effectively got no job to come back to, neverlone career! Stress has a big negative effect on the body, so I decided to not even bother trying to go for anything more stressful, or get a permanent job where I might have lots to learn and be in a less relaxed environment.

On the egg ****** CM, I read that vitamin C in high doses dries it up. At the start of the year I was taking 1000mg a day, but this is too much apparently. Same goes for lots of fruit juice leading up to ovulation I guess. So theres a tip for you. Are you having acupuncture?

Good luck to all the girls on 2ww !! Not long now for some of you...
Astral x


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Astral - I remember reading that you took protein shakes in you 2ww?  Which ones did you take? and did you take them with milk?  Sorry for all the questions!  Many congrat on your bfp!!!!!!
Hi to everyone else, hope all the 2ww'ers are ok?  Or anyone else abou to start tx.  Just three days to go till my baseline scan, just waiting for the lovely af.....

Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

beannebee  - taking it easy sounds like a great idea, I think the more stress we can push off of ourselves the better. I am in a state of self preservation at the moment and me and DH have a deal that if he starts a conversation that's going to stress me out, I just say 'I can't talk about this now' and we leave it there! He is also being very good at not moaning about being abandoned when I hole myself up in the kitchen baking or stick my nose in a good book! I wish I could have that much flexibility with work but I am just trying to make sure that I don't take on too much and don't let the stupid stuff get to me! Good luck for your tww, seems like our test days will e pretty close together!

gibs - I really have no idea what to think about the stats but just have to trust in the clinic that the numbers I am going with are feasible, I kinda feel that we def arent going in with optimum conditions so that must lower our chances a bit but for now I am just going with the flow and thinking positive as there is nothing else to do!  My clinic has similar rules where they wont go ahead with more than 3 follies over 17mm hence I think they triggered before the 15mm ones I had could get to the stage.  Good luck in your tww too!

mina - hope you have a great holiday!

mel86 - good luck for your scan, that does seem quite late for a baseline scan but I am sure they will still have time to alter things if they need to.

Bethany - that's really reassuring to hear that people have had success with similar numbers to me, thank you. As for the ewcm I have heard lots of positive things about pre-seed although have never tried it myself, I think it can be quite expensive though so the epo would be the way to go if it works for you!  My clinic put me on norethisterone before the start of my cycles so that they can control when my first cycle day will be so that I fit in with their schedules, perhaps your clinic could give you something similar to adjust your cycle?

Prickly - you had such great odds that I think you can only be positive in your tww! It seems like you did everything you possibly could have done, hope the wait goes by quickly for you.

rungirl - hope that AF shows up soon so that you can get on with your cycle!

astral - that's really interesting about vit c! I was worried as I have no ewcm today for my basting but had nice big bowls of homemade tomato soup on sunday adnd yesterday - could that really have been enough to dry it up?!

AFM - have just got back from my IUI, DHs sperm was 32 million and 95% motility so feeling OK with that. As I said, a bit worried that I have zero ewcm and also no ov twinges at the moment so whether that means I am going to ovulate a bit later, I don't know - will just have to make sure we do some extra tonight! The IUI went fine, I seem to be very lucky, my cervix just appears and I get no cramping or pain from the insemination. I laid down for five minutes after this one but then had to get back to work where I am now sneakily posting from! Nothing to do now but wait until OTD on the 21st I guess - why is two weeks such a long time!!


----------



## Astral

Hi rungirl.. 
I got the one recommended by those doing ivf, it helps to grow good quality eggs so I would say, start on it now before tx and in 2ww. Its by Solgar and its called Whey to Go, whey protein and you can get it in good health food shops (£18!). I got the vanilla flavour as it has least additives. It has no added Vit A either. You can actually have it in water or fruit juice, but I found it kind of worked better in a glass of milk, which I then topped up with some water so it wasnt too thick. Best to have it at brekkie, or sometime in the morning. Wait an hour before taking any other vits/supplements as it could block absorption.

Mars - Lucky you! Sounds like it went well and thats a good sample! I managed to lay down for 25 minutes after, keeping the nurse chatting whilst DH timed me    but they say it doesnt make any difference really as the mucus plug (ew!) stops any sperms falling back out.


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi all,
I've not been on here for a long time and when I was my previous username was Dragoon till I couldn't remember password!Anyway I am now on the DIUI treadmill and am due for insemination tomorrow at 10-this will be my 3rd DIUI altogether as my first one they missed my ovulation and 2nd one they caught me before I ovulated resulting in my gorgeous son who will be 5 in dec.I also went through egg share last year which resulted in a bfn and it was not fun I reacted badly to the GA and wouldn't stop being sick and passed out a couple of times too!So we decided to try DIUI again so now I am with Nurture and am worrying already..typical really.

I'm doing a natural cycle with no drugs at all and was scanned yesturday I've got one domiant follicle 23mm and my womb lining is 13 so thick for me and I had to do a LPH stick sat and sun-well sun shows positive and had blood test yesturday showing I'm definatley getting ready to ovulate so now I am literally freaking out that there inseminating too late.I have phoned them twice today  and was told both times not to worry,that they now what there doing and that they time it so they inseminate at the time the eggs have made there way down fallopian tube.But I keep telling them yes but they did that first time and I got  a bfn and second time they did it before and it worked still I get the we know what we're doing line.Also one of them told me the eggs can stay for a week and I'm thinking like No there not they only live for at most 12-24hrs so am still freaking also got told I was lucky I got caught on my 2nd DIUI!So that makes me feel so much better not!Have asked if they will check to see if I've already ovulated tomorrow and she said they don't normally but it can depend on the dr,so am now feeling like crap and that we may have just wasted our money and donor sperm.


----------



## Clairey2608

Afternoon everyone!!

Sorry for not being around for a bit, just taking some time out and getting our heads ready for cycle number 2! Feeling loads better now and just thinking lots of    thoughts for this cycle. 

Have missed you all and hope everyones been doing ok! I need to catch up on all the news but lots of congratulations on the BFP's - they're so good to hear and lots of    to everyone in all stages of this fertility rollercoaster!

AFM -  the next lot of meds were delivered this morning so now just waiting for af to arrive so we can get started again! I think I need to discuss with my clinic what changes are needed for this cycle as af arrived so early post last IUI (day 24). I'm not sure I fully understand it all but am thinking they may need to do the basting earlier to accommodate this or i've also been reading in Zita West's book that the length of my cycle post ovulation will probably have been too short for implantation so maybe there is something else I need to do or take (?progesterone supplements). I'm not sure what the solution is or if there is one but I know the prompt end of last times IUI is very unlike me so will be worth talking through with the clinic. Has anyone else had experience like mine and any suggestions to help?

Have a good Tuesday everyone, big    xx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone!

Clairey - nice to see you back, and hope you've been having lots of fun in your month off from tx.  I had the opposite experience to you last time, in that AF was 4 days later than expected, and I was on progesterone support, so I think this definitely helps.  Do you normally have short cycles? Any idea whether you ovulated around the time of basting last time?  I'd definitely have a good chat with your clinic if you can, and definitely push for progesterone in the 2ww.  Good luck!   

Clare the minx - welcome!  Have you had a good read through the recent posts, as we've been having a lot of conversations about the timing of IUI? Can't believe someone told you the egg can last for a week   . I was in a similar situation to you this month, in that I was convinced I ovulated the day before the IUI and was wasting my time, but just had to go with it and hope I was wrong.  If you go ahead tomorrow, I'd definitely push for a scan to see if you've already ovulated, as if you're paying for it you really want to know it's worthwhile! Good luck   

MarsMaiden - those sound like really good stats for today, glad it went well for you.  Don't worry if you haven't ovulated yet, there's lots of swimmers that'll be there ready and waiting for when you do, and they can live so much longer than the egg!  Definitely the better way round to have things - lots of luck for the 2ww   

Astral - ooh, you're making me wonder now, I've had a weird pulled muscle feeling in my tummy for the last few days.... Probably just a pulled muscle though!  Very sensible approach to work - it's just not worth the stress if you can avoid it!  

Prickly - the 2ww is such a drag isn't it - but you've definitely got a really good shot at it this month, all your timings were so spot on.  Glad the progesterone side effects are better this month!  

Bethany - sounds like you've done plenty of thinking there, sounds like a good plan!  I'd definitely give evening primrose a shot - I was never aware of having any ewcm at all before, yet first month I took it there was tonnes (sorry if tmi!!).  Just make sure you don't take it past ovulation, as I think it's one of the things you shouldn't take if you might be pregnant.  I wish I'd tried it ages ago, and it does give me hope that if we have to ttc naturally again for a bit in between tx that we might have more of a chance than before.

Mel - well done on getting the scan sorted at last!  It's later than they normally do them at our clinic, but if they were happy with it I'm sure it's fine - every clinic seems to do the timing differently, so hopefully you'll be able to get started with the jabs very soon!   

MinaMoo - hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday, and get plenty of sunshine!  

AFM - well, think you need to send the   for me - first response preg tests were on 2 for 1 in Superdrug today so I just had to buy some, and now they're really calling to me.... I'll only be 11dpiui tomorrow, so I know it's really far too early.  Tell me to step away from the pee sticks, quick!!

Otherwise I'm fine, much more positive now, still not expecting a bfp this month but feeling ok about that.  Started getting really sleepy from the progesterone again today though - nearly fell asleep in a meeting this afternoon, oops! 

Gibs x


----------



## jooley

Hi,

Not got time to write much but I just wanted to say *GIBS - STEP AWAY FROM THE STICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Astral

Ha ha Jooley, funny. Gibs - I tested on day 8 !!! and day 9, but that was to check to see if the HcG trigger shot was out of my system before the weekend, so that if I DID get a bfp later, I would do my own head in thinking.. was it just the trigger?? I got a bfn both days.

Then I tested on day 11 and got the most ridiculously faint line after 5 minutes. But.. a lines a line! Day 11 is very early for a bfp to show though...anyway, good luck for testing!

I edited my 2ww symptoms last night and added in things I could remember, if anyone is interested to read them, we're all different, but this is what I experienced!:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244735.msg4056939#msg4056939


----------



## Missy123

Hi all hope you are all still being positive about things! I've still got about a week to go before i start my 2nd med DIUI! It's been a long month between tx!
Just a quick note as i know alot of you are saying about protein shakes and someone mentioned WHEY TO GO, i'm taking soya protein shakes is that just as good? Also i am going to try aspirin as a lot of you have mentioned and have got some 75mg is that correct and when do i take them? 
Sorry for so many questions but i know you are all the best ones to ask! What sort of pineapple juice is it? concentrated? Just trying to give this go my best shot as are we all! Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Missy - I have started taking aspirin 75mg daily. I take this in the morning with my other usual supps e.g. pregnacare, iron supp, cod liver oil etc.
I have been drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day - concentrated version from my local asda. I think either fresh pressed or concentrated juice is fine, its the bromium in EATING fresh pineapple that is NOT good - apparently the core contains bromium which can cause difficulties for implanting / spontaneous miscarriage etc.
I was going to stay away from pineapple full stop when I read that and get my selenium nutrient from Brazil nuts instead...but read all the research and found concentrated pineapple juice is fine. So now I eat 6 Brazil nuts per day, drink plenty of milk and water and have a glass of pineapple juice a day.
Can't help with the protein shakes I am afraid - I was advised by IVF proffs and clinic to simply drink lots of milk for my protein source, as this a naturally occurring protein and is standard for most IVF / egg transfer patients!
Hope this info helps!


----------



## beannebee

*Astral* - Thanks for putting 2ww symptoms on, they are very interesting to read in sequence. I love the fact you felt there were two of you! What an amazing feeling that must be... I think it is very helpful to read as it kind of makes me relax and stop wanting to search for symptoms, if they are there, we will feel them! So so pleased for you.  thanks for sharing!

B xx


----------



## charlie321

Hi all   

Missy123 - I don't know about the protein shakes or aspirin but I remember ready something about drinking fresh pineapple juice (ie not from concentrate). I get mine from Tesco and it's the stuff in the chiller cabinets. It's on offer at the mo (4 for £3 or the other way round??) I think you're ok to eat fresh pineapple too but it's a whole lot of fuss getting into one   . There's a bit about it in the IUI beginners guide. Good luck for treatment. I hope the meds treat you nicely   .

Gibs -         .x If you have to do it just remember it's very early days. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww     

Clairey2608 - Hello again   . I've read that progesterone support will delay af and for me the HCG did too. Each cycle is different though so your body may react differently. I was dreading this time because the last was nearly abandoned and I had loads on pain in the 2ww but this time has been much better even though the meds were the same   . I hope it all goes well for you.x

Claire the minx - hello and welcome   . I hope basting went ok? If so good luck with your 2ww. I'm nearly half way through mine and it feels like forever.x

MarsMaiden - I'm with you on the baking front! I love baking. There's something so satisfying at seeing the cakes rise in the oven. I'm always convinced that they won't! Plus you get to eat them afterwards. Not good for the waste line but if it takes your mind off everything then that's a plus   . Can I suggest that if you haven't got it, look at the Nigella Lawson 'Domestic Goddess' book. It's lush and makes my mouth water just reading it. Dh made the New York cheese cake and it was one of the nicest things I've ever eaten. Oooh I'm dribbling now   ! xx Good luck for your 2ww. Mine's a bit slow but I've not had any symptoms to spot yet which is a relief. Fingers crossed it'll all be worth it.   

AFM. Not feeling any different to normal really except for a few side effect of the HCG. I spent most of last week crying and feeling really stressed and depressed but this week is much better (phew!). Hopefully the lack of symptoms will continue cos last time it drove me mad.

Right gotta shoot. I've been trying to upload this all day but work keeps getting in the way    . Sorry to miss people out. Hope Wednesday it treating you all well.xx

Charlie.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for making me feel welcome. I'm not aware of any protein shakes or anything that can help, so cant help on that front, but I am appreciating your advice and recommendations.  

Astral - your 2ww is interesting - thanks for that.  When I had a BFP is June (sadly miscarried since   ) I didnt get any symptons really.  I only started to think I might be pregnant when I went to got my hair highlighted 2 days before OTD and the colour took really quickly and went kind of orange!!   at that point I thought I might actually be pregnant, and I was! 

Gibs - try to resist the temptation of the pee sticks!!   Last time I was in my 2ww wait, I wanted to wait longer to test, because I didnt want to get a negative! But the clinic told me not to leave it too long!

Clairey2608 - Good look on your 2nd cycle - I think things vary from cycle to cycle - my last cycle the follies grew really slowly, but this cycle they are going to fast!! I dont understand how it varies so much from cycle to cycle tho!  

Claire the minx - I hope everything went ok today, and not ovulated yet!   

Mars Maiden - good luck on your 2ww, maybe try to keep yourself busy  

Prickly - when I was pregnant, i got a strained feeling across my middle - like I had been doing sit ups!! try to be positive  

Bethany - I'm sorry for your loss too, its an awful thing to go through.  Good luck for your DIY  

AFM - Had a scan this morning, and although I am on the smallest dose of FSH, I have 4 follies developing (1 x 14mm, 1 x 11mm and 2x 10mm) !! And my endometrium is only 4.5 mm!! Which is not good, they wont do the IUI if there is more than 2 follies!!  I've been told to start injecting alternate days, and given injections to stop ovulation happening prematurely.  But I'm really anxious - if one/ two follies dont start to dominate, we may have to move to IVF - which is just SO much money!!  

I'm going back for another scan on Monday, if too many follies will have to abandon, but if 1 or 2 IUI will probably be on Tuesday.  
Sorry to anyone I've missed, Sending positive thoughts   and hugs to everyone 
J xx


----------



## Missy123

Pricklyhedgehog- Thanks that was great advice, i know you are on your 2ww and you say you are still taking aspirin so thats fine i didn't know if it was just up to ovulation or just on the 2ww but i guess it's both. You say concentrated pineapple juice is fine i just bought some but charlie321 says not from concentrate so now i am more confussed then ever! I am veggie and was worried about protein thats why i take the shakes, every little helps. Good luck i hope the 2ww wait dosen't send you too insane! 

Charlie321- I don't think you are allowed to eat pineapple as pricklyhedgehog said a few posts above and i'm sure i read it somewhere else but just getting confussed on the juice because before i came on here i thought juice was juice! Don't know the difference between concentrated or not! I guess i got alot to learn! I will read the guide again i think.
The meds were ok last time i know every cycle can be different but i responded ok so fingers crossed i will again, just hate the side effects you get you get convinced you will get a BFP only to get a BFN but i know what to expect now! Good luck on your 2ww wait!

In the guide it says very fresh pineapple juice or pineapple not concentrate or tinned chunks so now more confussed then ever.
Good luck to anyone else on their 2ww or those starting their next tx.


----------



## Astral

Hi Missy,

I wouldnt have any soya products, soy sauce, tofu or edame beans during tx and 2ww. There is lots of advice that says stay away from them as they are oestrogens (or phytooestrogens?) and that they can interfere with impantation so best avoided. Can you switch to cows milk? I was on goats milk for 3 years before, but switched to cows milk for IUI and stopped eating tofu etc!

As for pineapple, I guess freshly squeezed is best, but dont go overboard as it can make the uterus acidic, which is also not good for implantation. I had quite alot of fresh pineapple juice in the days immediately after IUI, but cut down to 1 small glass a day with my iron tablet and other vits after I read that! I was ok.

As for aspirin, some say it can help in older ladies, to help with 'sticky blood' or increase blood flow to the uterus, but my Con reckoned it can also be counterindicated in that it may interfere with implantation. I read alot on it and wasnt sure, so I got the doc to do a full blood clotting screen and as it came back all normal, I decided against it. My friend who has had four chem pgs is taking it, as it can be prescribed for immune issues/multiple m/c or chem pregnancies. I went for acupuncture instead, which can also improve blood flow to the uterus. I guess the aspirin thing is personal choice.


----------



## Missy123

Astral - Thankyou for the tip i have now googled it and you were right so i can't have that, I will change to whey protein or perhaps i will google that first! It's ok i see your other post now so whey to go is what it is! Just got to go buy some! Thankyou for the help.
I would never have known that so i am so glad i found this site because you have all been brill with the help and advice even holland and barrett didn't tell me that! Guess they just wanted my money! Congratulations on your BFP and we all hope we will follow in your footsteps!


----------



## Daizymay

Hi all, I’m back. Have had a rough month or so – been lurking but not up to posting, but have now caught up on ten pages worth (!!).
Firstly massive congrats to Tahiti Emsyvh & Astral! Go girls!
And massive hugs and cwtches from Wales to venus, feeling lucky, irico & Sheffield jennie on your BFNs.
Welcome to milly72, kamkatcha & missy123 – this is a great place for support as I’m sure you’ve already found.
TQ – I’m with you on taking time off – I got myself signed off work for a month last week so I could reduce all stresses for this cycle. Hope the promo app is successful.
Venus – well done on joining slimming world and your promo – you go girl!	
Astral – thanks for the astro links – I’ll be heading there next. I’m with you on reducing all stresses – hence my month off work – there’s more to life!
jooley hope ya feeling better and good luck for the 2ww -  marsmaiden, gibs, milly72, beannebean & kamkatcha too.
beannebee/gibs –re: early ovulation – Up until Monday I was on an IUI cycle – max Menopur (450) (&suprecur 0.3) as I’m a poor responder. I was convinced I’d ovulated on Friday, then convinced I’d ovulated Monday. At Monday’s scan I got converted to an IVF cycle and today had 4 eggs collected post HCG at 35hrs later. So just goes to show how difficult it is to know for sure.
Jodie K – I’ve just convert from iui to ivf as four folliles developed to 18, 18,19 & 19mm with good endo. My consultant said ‘it would be a shame not to capitalise on the good follies’ and as IVF has double the success rate we went with it. It’s a tough decision though, but we’re in the fortunate position that we were top of  NHS IVF wait so went for it. Good luck – hope it comes good for you.
Bethany – good to hear things went ok with ya KD – good luck on the 2ww hun
Rungirl – good luck with baseline on Friday.
Mel86 – my clinic wont see us past day 5 – but I have found they change their minds each month – in my eyes to suit their caseload – how did you get on?
Charlie 321, Kamkatcha & Beannebee – so with you on the flipping out and crying – it’s been a horrendous few weeks for me – have you tried counselling? Mine helps a lot.
Amethyst-uk – good luck and roll on 2nd nov
Welcome back shell4roy, clare the minx & clairey2608
Minimoo – was so sorry to hear bout your chem preg – was gutted for you. Enjoy ya hol and power up for the next round in the ring.

Hi to anyone I’ve missed.

AFM: As I said – converted overnight on Tuesday from an IUI to IVF cycle – but don’t want to leave you loverly ladies if that’s ok. Will find out tmrw if any of the 4 eggs have fertilised and whether I can go for transfer on the weekend. All a bit scary – I’ve waited three years to get here and it suddenly happened overnight and I felt sooooo unprepared! 
Daizymay


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Daizymay - tonnes of      for you, hope all four fertilise nicely overnight.  Must have been a heck of a shock to have to convert to IVF, but as you say there's a much bigger success rate so really hope it works for you.  Getting a month off work sounds like a really good idea too, just do everything you can to give this the best chance of working for you.  Thanks for the reassurance about ovulating early too, it's really interesting to hear you were convinced you had, and then had the evidence that you hadn't!  So I could definitely be wrong about mine!  Please do stick around and keep us up to date on how things are going, and sorry you've had a tough time   

Jodie - a lot can change in a few days, and follies can shrink back again, so try not to worry about it too much, as it might still work for you this month.  Really hope you don't have to abandon   

Jooley -     - that really made me laugh, thank you!  Didn't work though - once I get an idea in my head I can never get rid of it, so I tested this morning and bfn as expected, but not at all bothered by that, just shows the pregnyl is out of my system, and I'm NOT going to test again before Saturday!  

Astral - very interesting to read your experiences, and you were so lucky to get a result so early!  How are things going for you now? When will your first scan be?

Charlie - thanks for the reminder that it's early days too, yes, if I'd have actually got a bfp today I wouldn't have believed it anyway, so I am silly for testing, but just can't help it sometimes    Glad you're feeling better this week, hope the rest of the 2ww goes smoothly for you  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all OK.

afm - as above, was silly enough to test this morning and got bfn, but was honestly fine with that and didn't expect otherwise - I just had to get the idea out of my head!  Still got a surprising lack of symptoms compared to my last cycle (apart from being insanely tired again...), by this point last month I had raging pmt and was convinced AF was going to appear at any minute.  But every cycle is different, so trying not to read too much into that.  I do seem to have gone from thinking there was absolutely no chance, to thinking 'hmm, what if....' - nice to feel more positive, but probably just setting myself up to be disappointed again.  Anyway - not testing again til Saturday now, which is 14 dpiui, so will let you know how that goes!

Gibs x


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone, I hope you are all ok?

How are my fellow 2ww'ers?

*Daizymay*: Its lovely to see you back, and so exciting to hear that you have a transfer to IVF. Wishing you loads of luck, I have my fingers crossed for you.

*Gibs*: I had a feeling you could not resist. That is what happens you have more than one test to hand. I know I would have been the same which is why I only have the once that the clinic gives me. lol.

*AFM:* My cold is loads better but still can't get rid of my stupid cough. I read last night that if you have trouble sleeping then you should put vicks on your feet and put your socks on. I think most of my body was covered but I did sleep. I was a bit worried as I don't like hot feet but all was ok. Anyway, this morning I got up and my friend had suggested on ******** that if you have a blocked nose you should put some butter on the bridge of your nose, and then tonight another friend said that if you have sweaty feet you should put talc on your head and put a hat on......... lol, I think he was taking the ****....and don't think that I will talcing my head this evening

2 more sleeps till OTD, and I can't wait. This is my last IUI atempt so excited and nervous

       to you all xxx


----------



## jooley

How funny, I didn't type taking the widdles it changed it once I had clicked reply, but I have found it amusing ...... xxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

erm....what's a "widdle"...kind of like a "riddle" crossed with a "willy"...hahahahaha ...so funny!!x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Astral - mucus plug?? Ewwwww!! Haha! Well I didn’t get any leakage so assume it all headed to where it was meant to go, I just hope they haven‘t got my dh‘s sense of direction!    Your tww symptoms were really interesting, I’ll probably be visiting that page again a few times over the next two weeks!

Clare the minx - so sorry that your clinic wouldn’t listen to you regarding the timings. I really do think that it is the luck of the draw sometimes, I have seen BFPs with so many different timings.  Of course that’s not very reassuring to you but I really hope that they got it right this time.  Good luck!

Clairey - it sounds like progesterone support could definitely lengthen your luteal phase, I hope that the clinic will allow you to take it.

Gibs - thanks, I hope the timing was good although ewcm has shown up today so who knows? Pinned DH down a couple of extra times so hopefully we’ve got it covered!!   Sorry that your test was negative but at least you know you can trust any positive results from here on in - not long now!

Charlie - yes baking is so satisfying when it turns out right! My problem is licking the bowl and spoon before I even cook anything!  I love Nigella Lawson so will def look that one up, thanks! I have a great little book called ‘Eat Me’ that I am working my through with lovely cupcake and biscuit recipes - lots of fun icing and decorating and taking them around to family as gifts!  Yay for you not being an emotional wreck lol, fingers crossed that this tww is the last for both of us!  

Jodie - really hope that the altered doses bring your follies into line and that you get a clear dominant.

Daizymay - good luck, hope that you get some good news about the fertilisations tomorrow and that you get a couple of good embies to go back.  It must be scary to be thrown into IVF like that but on the plus side at least you haven’t had a long wait to get stressed about it so you are in a good place to be going forward and your chances of a positive result should be really great in the end!  

Jooley  - your ** friend shounds such a card - you must give him a good chuck on the shoulder next time you see him, like, really hard!!   Best of luck for OTD

AFM  - nothing to report (which at 1dpiui shouldn’t be too much of a surprise!!). I do have much fewer cramps than my last cycle at this time but as that one failed, I’m not going to see it as a bad thing. Haven’t felt anything at all from my right side which is where the big follie was but my left side always seems to be more active so I am going to ignore this non symptom too!  The only symptom I do seem to have is insanely crampy toes which will just not stop - I am going to blame this on the progesterone (along with the state of the economy, my cat’s hairballs and that stain that wont come out of my favourite top!!)   Still feeling pretty chipper overall, long may it continue!


----------



## Clare the minx

Thanks Marsmaiden I am trying to stay positive.Well I had the DIUI yesturday at 10.30-god it was a nightmare just getting there.My sat nav kept trying to take me the wrong way down one way streets!Wouldn't mind but I was still in my area and when I realised where it was taking me I had to try think of another way to go-they'd been one way streets for over 20 years as well...lol!So I was slightly stressed when I got there but we sat waiting round so was sat thinking calm,positive thoughts well as best as I could.They got me ready and wheeled me in and yes I did ask if they'd check I'd ovulate but I got your blood work and  follicles on monday showed you were due to ovulate so you would of ovulated within 36 hrs from monday-so on that point no I don't feel too good.I had 4 people in the room whilst being inseminated-dr,nurse and  two who were observing-one was so she could be signed off as that was the last thing she needed to observe and the other was doing clinical research so kinda busy room.The dr was lovely and kept saying good luck and hope it works for you-v.nice looking as well...lol.
Was wheeled back out and stayed still for around 20mins-yes I already know that once in there the cervix seals back up but hey every little bit might help...lol.Have had a sore tummy-similar to cramps since then and bit of backache also (maybe T.M.I) I wiped a couple of times and had a bit of bloody mucus which I'm guessing is where they might of dislodged abit of the vagina wall whilst doing the procedure but had nothing as of yet today.Am trying to stay as positive as possible(which as you all know is v.hard)and keep my fingers crossed.My 4 year old keeps seeing adverts for baby toys(can't you tell christmas is coming!)and says If I had a baby brother I would buy him that for christmas and every time he see's a baby he goes ahhh that baby is sooo cute!I know he'd love it if I was pregnant but sometimes it's so hard as I soo want another baby and so does he and it seems like once again everyone around me is pregnant and annoucing it on **.Well this time it will be my turn.So now I am once again on the DREADED 2ww though I can test in 14days which is the 22nd October-I have not brought any pregnancy tests and am not planning to untill actual day of test then hopefully I won't be tempted to test early.And the only other person who knows I had it done is my partner and he keeps saying if it's worked which I then say no it has worked as it's got to!Feels like when I did  my driving test and passed-I'd done two already and failed both times and I told my partner and parents each time I had a test but the last time I told no-one I just booked my son into nursery in the morning and went and did it so when I passed I then rung everone and told them-I just had less pressure on not telling and wouldn't of had the 20 phone calls saying did you pass which is why I've not told my parents this time so I get no extra pressure on me.
Anyway all you lovely ladies heres hoping that it works for each and every one of us and for those on the 2ww lots and lots of          .
STAY POSITIVE GIRLS!


----------



## Daizymay

Thanks Gibs – will stick around. On my two IUI cycles my symptoms were totally different. I had everything to indicate I was preggers on the first cycle, then not a dot on the second – bloody drugs!! Hang in there buddy!
Rest up Jooley!
Clare the minx – basting sounded horrendous. I can relate to it – I had six people (3 men/3women) and 2 others popping in and out of my egg collection yesterday.
Mars/Prickly/everyone else - hello & hugs!
AFM: Just one of my eggs fertilised, of which I’m thrilled so I go in for embryo transfer tomorrow lunchtime – then I’m with all you 2ww!! I hope you don’t mind me still posting here – I’m an IUI girl at heart!


----------



## Clare the minx

Daizymay-I think it's brilliant news that your egg has fertilised and agree that you should stay here and 'tuff' out the dreaded 2ww with us.I did ivf via egg share last year and I remember waiting for the phone call to see if any fertilised and what grade they were etc.I think we all look for signs that we're pregnant on the 2ww the problem is the symptoms can be different for each one of us and sometimes I think we believe it that much our bodies start to show them signs!It's enough to drive any man insane!
My stomach still feels abit sore today and still have a bit of backache so am trying to take it abit easier.Have been 'treating' myself to some chocolate today as I think my body and mind deserve it so ladies my advice today is go out and treat yourself to something as I'm telling you that you deserve it-spoil yourself as we do go through so much physically and mentally on this fertility treadmill.
Also for those who ask about aspirin I didn't take it on my first DIUI and that didn't work plus womb lining was bit thin so was advised by Dr to take 75mg aspirin a day to help thicken it up.I took aspirin on my 2nd DIUI and I got pregnant and I have been taking aspirin on this DIUI so fingers crossed.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sorry I've been AWOL girls.  Been so busy with Sadie's upcoming mating!  I've been doing ovulation tests on here every day and reading up on the life of the sperm and multiple eggs   .  I think we're ready to go down to Essex with her tomorrow!!!

Anyway, how are you all doing on here?  Lots going on!!

Just a few personals as I have a lot to do today.

Daizymay:  That's fantastic news that one of your eggs fertilised.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for ET.  And of course you can stay - we don't want you to go - I wanna know how it all works out for you.  Now don't forget to rest after ET     

Jooley:  Ha ha ha!!  I found 'widdles' very amusing too!  I might adopt that word.  Maybe you should change your username to widdles now!!  I hope you get better soon.  I hate having a cold but I don't think I'll be trying any those tips   .  Good luck for OTD tomorrow - I may not be here to read your result but will check in the morning before we leave!!  

Gibs:  You're just like me with those peesticks!!  I can't resist them either.  I tested early quite a few times on both my 2wws.  My friend who had her BFP didn't see a line until day 13 - it was very very feint and it showed up after the 5min wait so she thought it was a false result.  Then she had a feint line on day 14 which showed up within the timeframe.  She had a blood test and it confirmed the pg.  So, maybe that's reason for us to wait til OTD but it's so damn hard and I'm with you all the way   .  Good luck for OTD   

Charlie:  How's that likkle puppy doing?  Hope he's keeping you busy during your 2ww.   

Good luck to all you ladies on your 2ww - there's quite a few of you again.  

Will be a while before I post again as not sure how long I'll be in Essex for.

Bye for now

Emma


----------



## Missy123

Hi all, when i first started my journey i used to read your stories but was soooo worried about putting my first post on here as you all seemed to know each other and i thought you would be clicky but how wrong was i! You are like a big family all egging each other on (pardon the pun) and all happy when someone gets a BFP and supportive for the ones who get a BFN. 
So if a newbie is reading this please come and say hi, it's the best thing i did and i have learnt so much from you all! Babydust to you all.


----------



## Clare the minx

Back again already-can't you tell I'm on the 2ww...lol!Anyway a question for you lovelies-though they did the iui yesterday at 10.30 I swear I ovulated today around 1p.m as when I ovulate I get stomach pains which I've had plus I've had the typical 'egg white' discharge today now I'm thinking its better they did it first then the sperm should be there waiting for the egg but how long does thawed sperm last for?I've read things from 13hrs up to 3 days but what have you been told?I'm using donor sperm as my partner has azoospermia(produces no sperm at all and no reason why as everything is there and all the tubes are clear!)Think I also need to start planning things to do for the next 13 days left else I will drive myself insane...lol!Hope your all doing well anyway.


----------



## Bethany915

Clare - Prickly's prof in Copenhagen reckons that thawed washed sperm can live up to 3 days, so you should be in with a good chance if you did ovulate today  .

Missy - Glad you have found a good welcome here!  I have to say this is one of my favourite boards on FF, everyone is so friendly  .

Venus - good luck for your doggie's mating.  Hope she is super-fertile  .

AFM, feeling a bit low today and in a "what if it never works?"  and "how long do I keep going?"  mood.  If only I had more funds I would feel I could keep going for a few years, but my finances are very limited  . Thinking about embryo adoption (a bit of a leap from natural cycle IUI!) - but lots of ethical issues to consider .

Must go and catch up with some work.  Hope to pop back later for more personals.

B xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a quick SHOW OFF post!!  

I lost 5lb at my first weigh in tonight - WOOHOO - BMI target here I come!!!


----------



## Clare the minx

Bethany-Thanks for that it was just the positive news I needed so am still trying to stay positive and class myself as B.O.B-Baby On Board...lol.

VenusInFurs-WELL DONE thats an amazing amount to lose.I've done ww in the past and for me it did work I lost just over 3 stone so know how hard it is too lose weight so gotta say congratulations thats an amazing amount and the first of many I'm sure!


----------



## Astral

WELL DONE VENUS !! Woo hoo, bet you were thrilled.

Good luck to all those on 2ww again !!

Daizymay.. I was amazed at how brave you were.. "had egg collection.." like it was a breeze! I was dreading that bit (they wanted us to do IVF next) as you had to be sedated/knocked out and then they stick a big needle through the wall of your nether regions.. so well done for taking it in your stride. Its amazing really, you are now 50% of the way there as opposed to IUI.. as you now KNOW that your egg is fertilised, you just need the magic implantation to happen.    

Gibs.. thanks for asking, I am doing ok! I am still very bloated and nothing fits and I'm only 5 weeks! I look 3-4 months pg. Maybe its the progesterone?? I feel sick most days but its very mild and goes when I eat, so I cant complain. We did another digi test this morning and it said "2-3 weeks" which is right, so I assume the HcG is rising as it should. Still a bit nervous though and not lifting a finger around the house apart from occassional cooking, H doing everything. He is more worried than me about the risks. We will both be glad to get to the 12 week ok unscathed though.


----------



## jooley

hi everyone, DH leaves early for work so I got up to test before he went to work so that we could be together and its another big fat negative for me.   I feel quite numb today. Sat looking at the test praying that a faint line would appear. DH just called to say that he was gutted to leave me this morning and we have talked about what next. I am going to call the consultant who referred me for IUI as I already have an appointment with her booked for December but she has said that if it is negative then she would get me in sooner to start the referral.
But I hope I'm allowed to stay here with you guys for a while xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daizymay

Awwwwww Jooley. Big big  darlin' and how crap to have to be on ya own. and poor DH having to leave you - I'm sure we underestimate the pain for them too. My DH couldn't stay for EC this week and is now in USA as I'm heading in for ET - I could see the anguish in his eyes as he left each time - it's not easy. This whole thing makes me so angry, the pain we all go through month in, month out and no one can understand what it's like unless you've been there - even then it's so individual. Big Big


----------



## Clare the minx

Jooley-I am ever so sorry,just take some time and grieve as everytime we go through this and we do get a dreaded negative it's a big loss of your dreams.So you look after yourself and do something special for you.I forget sometimes that its as hard for my dp as it is for me as it's my body thats going through it but it's gotta be hard for them to want it as much as us and see us put ourselves through this and then not always get the result we wanted.So take some time to yourselves.And I for one don't want you going else where of course you can and should stay here-we all need each other as only 'we' can understand what each other's going through and we all need moral support and just someone to listen to us moan at times...lol!Fingers crossed you will get your BFP one day soon hun.


----------



## Astral

Jooley... I'm so sorry, really I am and I understand that moment of willing a line to appear as we did month after month when ttc naturally. I really hope you can pick yourself up and get the clinic to see you sooner rather than later to arrange where you go from here.    

Good luck to Gibs and all the girls on 2ww.

I'm going to sign off from the board for now girls to be fair to you all. You have all been brilliant and such a massive support. I hope the discussions around timings were useful for everyone and empowered us all to speak up to the clinics and get our bastings well timed!

Just out of interest.. I have a constant twinge on the left ovary and side, but the right feels normal. I had this right from around implantation time. I dont know if the embryo develops on the side of the uterus from where the egg came (or can attach on the other side if you see what I mean) but I have felt all along that this fertilisation came from the left side. I was slightly over stimmed, so I had 2 leading follies on the right and a 1mm smaller one on the left. This would have caught up by ov day and I did get slight ov pains on the left as well as right.. and the nurse confirmed she felt I ov'd 3 follies (which is the maximum they are allowed to let you). So.. my point is, I think I was just lucky that I had that 3rd follie rupturd too and perhaps if I had just the two on the right, I wouldnt be pg now. I had a burst cyst on the right years ago, but I often ov'd on the right more than the left judging by ov pains. I often wondered if there was something 'wrong' with the right ovary (not something to be found in tests) and as I frequently ovulated that side, but maybe thats why I wasnt falling pregnant. I think its interesting that I had a potential juicy 24 and 22mm on the right, but I feel that the smaller 19mm third follicle on the left worked for us.

Having more follies increases your chances in IUI, more targets for the swimmers to hit. So guess thats why medicated cycles and IVF has greater odds of success. So maybe this is another angle to try? Talk to your clinic about maximising your number of follies each cycle (afterall, we cant change the number in the sperm sample, but we can maybe increase the targets).

Love and baby dust to you all, Astral x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all
Well still getting some aftershocks post eartth quake but at least I got to do the treatment this time!. It was all very quick. i had one blood test on cd 10 and then had a smiley face on my ov pk the day i was due to have a scan so they changed it to iui procedure.. fingers crossed , have had a really stinking cold recently whuich has helped distract me but then i always find the first week the easiets as you arent expecting any twinges etc.. next week is the killer.. I havent bought a preg test this time... and dont  plan to until at least 2 days post due date which will be a week today!!! lets all hoipe for positive tetsts and lots of babies that stick!!!!!


heres to  staying sane the next 7/8 days


love lilly


----------



## Bethany915

Jooley - so sorry to hear about your BFN -   to you and your DH.  Hope you can take some time for TLC and then plan your next steps with the consultant.  

DaizyMay - lots of luck for ET today   .

Astral - we'll miss you   .  Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy   .  Thanks for all your interesting posts and for starting the discussion about timings.  Are you moving over to one of the "waiting for scan" boards or are you signing off from FF completely?

B xx


----------



## gibs

Just a very quick one from me cos I'm at work and taking advantage of the empty office!

Jooley - so sorry hon    - really hoped it was your turn this time.  It's good the consultant has said they're happy to see you earlier than December, so I hope you can get that sorted, but make sure you give yourself a bit of time to   too.  And please do stick around to let us know how you're getting on and what happens next - some of us won't be far behind you...  Hope you're OK  

Astral - thanks for all your support, and tonnes of luck with the pregnancy, hope it goes really smoothly for you   .  Do pop back and say hi if you ever feel like it, we'll miss you, you've had some very good advice to give!  

Will catch up with everyone else tonight.  I'm a bit   cos all signs are pointing to a bfn tomorrow - feeling pre-AF, my enormous (.)(.) are deflating rapidly (!), and getting that irritable pmt feeling   . So preparing myself for that really, and trying to look ahead to the next go.

Gibs x


----------



## Clare the minx

Gibbs don't give up yet I know on the DIUI where I got pregnant I honestly didn't think it had worked again!And was so shocked when it came back positive-I can honestly say I didn't have any of the 'typical' pregnancy signs I just felt a bit run down but I put that down to everyone I was working with having a cold and probably having passed it onto me so don't give up just yet as you never know.
Here's lots of    
and              for us all.
And good luck tomorrow with the testing and fingers crossed everything went brilliantly for you today DaizyMay!


----------



## gibs

Aw thanks Clare, that's really nice to hear! Glad your iui went well, can't believe you had so many people in the room though! Hope you've got plenty planned for the 2ww to keep you busy 

Daizymay - did you have ET today? Hope it went well, and sorry dh couldn't be there with you 

Lillybee - great to hear you got through it without any earthquakes this time! Good luck for the 2ww, hope it goes nice and quickly for you 

Venus - well done on the weight loss, that's fab! Hope Sadie's mating goes well and you get lots of lovely puppies! 

Bethany - sorry you're feeling a bit low, it's impossible to keep a positive head on all the time though isn't it! I'm having similar thoughts along the 'what if it never works' line at the moment too, so can't really offer any advice except to let you know you're not alone in feeling that way  Hope you feel a bit better soon, and feel free to have a good rant here if it helps! 

Missy - that's a lovely post, and glad you're feeling 'settled in' to the board! 

afm - glad it's the weekend! Was a bit silly today - so convinced it hasn't worked that I cycled to work and back (I had been avoiding cycling in the 2ww cos I do it quite strenuously!), and came very very close to getting knocked off by an idiot driver on my way home  . I got sooooo cross! She just drove off like she hadn't even seen me, despite nearly driving _through_ me! Had to take some deep breaths and calm down - so if there is a little bean in there it'll have had a bit of a blast of stress hormones!

Gibs x


----------



## beannebee

*Astral* - We'll miss you. Good luck with every aspect of your pregnancy, thank you for all your advice and for sharing all the information you have gathered!  xx

*Jooley* -  So so sorry about your bfn. It never gets easier does it?  It sounds like your DH is really supportive and lovely. I hope you get more luck with your next referral. Definitely stay here whatever your next step is. 

*Bethany* - I understand how difficult it is to feel positive going through all this. It is good that you are considering your next move, even though hopefully it will work and you won't have to worry about it. The thing is, it is so fundamental - this need to have children that we feel - that you will find a way, however expensive or difficult it is and you will look back and it will all have been worth it! Keep the faith  

*Venus* - Brilliant first week news, you must be working hard to reach that ideal bmi! Your ticker looks like you're almost there! Wow! 

*Clare the minx* - Sounds like you had your IUI at exactly the right time! I'm sure it is better to have the sperm waiting for the egg. I'm no doctor but it just seems to make sense from what I've read/heard on here.

*LillyBee* - Glad you had your IUI at the right time, it is good that they changed it to fit your timing! Hope your cold gets better soon and that the aftershocks do too! Sounds a bit scary! You're in NZ right? We're going to NZ in November to see my sister in law and go to her wedding, really looking forward to it. We won't make it to South Island this time but next time for sure!

*DaisyMay* - Good luck for ET! Fingers x for implantation! sticky thoughts sticky thoughts 

*Gibs* - Hope that the signs are all bfp signs, not horrible AF signs. You never know! But it is better to be prepared I suppose just in case.    for good things!

Hello everyone else hope you are all keeping well, sorry for not doing full personals!

AFM - 2ww going well really, feeling much more relaxed than last time, although it is a struggle to feel positive about the outcome. I know I have done as much as possible health, mind and food wise, so there's nothing to do but wait now.

 to all. B x


----------



## Astral

Thanks girls! I'll still be reading along and following and may pop in from time to time   

Beth, I'm on my local board and I'll probs move to the bumps and babies board once I get the 12 week ok. It always helps to have a plan B. I would have gone to donor eggs if IVF with my own eggs didnt work for us, being mindful of my age. But yes, lots of issues hey,
Astral x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Gibs - good luck for your OTD!!!


----------



## Missy123

Astral - Thanks for all the good advice and good luck hope all goes well for you!

Good luck to gibs and all those on their 2ww we need some more BFP to keep our hopes up!

Hopefully on my last week before i start my tx so fingers crossed my AF arrives on time as i've booked myself a weekend away end of Nov to take my mind off the 2ww!


----------



## gibs

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone, but unfortunately it's a bfn    Not surprised, but still disappointed, doesn't get any easier waiting in vain for that second line to appear does it...
Oh well, just gotta wait for af to turn up, then hope it's third time lucky.
Gibs x


----------



## Missy123

gibs - Sorry to here that but you have a great frame of mine, thats how i always feel down a bit at first then I think theres no point dwelling on it better luck next time else we will all end up bitter and twisted! Keep up with positive attitude i'm sure it will happen for us all sooner or later we just have to be patient and keep trying!


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,  

i was told that i should be going forward for the ivf co kinda expected the consultant to say that xo was bit upset when he requested that we go for 3 more go's of iui. I agree that he must know better than i do about what is best so gotta go with what he says. I just hope & pray that it works this time. I have my appointment for 10 day baseline scan next Friday so hopefully the Clomid is working this time & helps me produce good follicles.

Good luck to everyone on 2ww as I should be joining you next week with a bit of luck & help from him above.

Shell xx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Gibs - so sorry hunny, sending you big hugs     

Shell4roy - hope all goes well for your day 10 scan on Friday, i'm also having my day 10 scan on Friday - so fingers crossed for both of us - grow follies grow!!!!     

Missy123 - Hope the lovely af turns up on time!  Good idea about getting away for your 2ww.    

Beanbee - keep up the pma and fingers crossed for you hun  

Hi to everyone else in their tx, and the 2ww.xxxxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Oh Gibs so sorry to hear that was hoping you'd get a + result.Your time will come though I'm sure and that time will be very soon.xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

*Gibs* - Really sorry to hear about your BFN  . Sounds like you are coping with it pretty well. As you say, let's hope it's 3rd time lucky for you. At my clinic, they do suggest that you look at IUI as a treatment of 3 goes, rather than focusing on each one of them. (Some clinics, I believe, give you quite a discount if you "bulk buy" 3 goes in advance - then if you end up having 3 goes, you save quite a bit on the cost - and if you get pregnant in one or two goes, you lose out financially, but you are so happy, you don't mind  .)

*Shell4roy* - that must have come as a surprise to you - but IUI is a lot cheaper than IVF - so probably good to stick with it if the consultant thinks it might work. Good luck for your Day 10 scan. *Rungirl* - good luck for yours, too!

*Missy* - hope AF arrives on time so you can get started.

*Jooley* - hope you have been able to take some time out after your BFN  . Definitely stay with us even if you move on to IVF!

*DaizyMay* - how was ET? Sounds like you are taking IVF in your stride  . Hope you haven't "escaped" to one of the IVF boards!

*Venus* - well done for losing all that weight in your first week! Sounds like a great start. How is that doggie of yours doing with her mating? 

*Beannebee* - hope things are going well in your 2ww. Sounds like you have done everything you could so no reason not to feel positive  . *Lillybee* - good luck for your 2ww too - glad the earthquake didn't hamper things this time round  . *Clare, MarsMaiden and Prickly* - hope your 2wws are going fine too  .

AFM, a week to go until UTD. I have been feeling really tired the last few evenings so that might be a good sign - or it might mean nothing at all  . And I felt really low a few days ago - which is unlike me - but I'm not very happy with work at the mo, so could just be to do with that. I certainly don't want to get my hopes up unjustifiably  . I bought some EPO and Q10 this week to try to boost my chances next time round - and was thinking of getting a big box of Clearblue OPKs - but, since they are quite expensive, I decided just to wait a week or so until I know whether I need them  . Thanks to those of you who suggested progesterone etc to move my ovulation so it avoids the weekend - I will look into that (I wonder if I might be able to get a prescription from my GP?  I don't mind paying for the medication, but I don't really want to shell out £160 for another consultation at my clinic just to get something that will move my ovulation because they aren't prepared to open at weekends  ).

By the way, is anyone thinking of going to the Fertility Show in London this year? It's on Friday 5th and Saturday 6th November at Kensington Olympia. See link below. I would be really interested in going if I can find someone to look after LO for the day (not so easy as I'm single, but I don't think it would be fair on him or the other attendees to bring him along  ). Anyway, let me know if any of you are interested.

http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/index.html

I think we need to re-post our list. I have tried to update but feel free to amend. Hi to anyone I have missed.

B xx

Tahiti.......................BFP  
Emsyvh...................BFP  
Astral......................BFP  
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October - BFN  
Milly72....................2ww - OTD 10th October?
Gibs........................2ww - OTD 11th October - BFN  
Charlie....................2ww - OTD 13th October?
Prickly.....................2ww - OTD 15th October?
Lillybee...................2ww - OTD 15th October?
Bethany..................Switched to AI - 2ww - UTD 16th October 
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 18th October?
MarsMaiden............2ww - OTD 19th October?
Clare the minx...........2ww - OTD 20th October?
Kamkatcha..............2ww - OTD?
Daizymay................Switched to IVF, ET 8th October?
Rungirl....................CD10 scan 15th October
Shell4roy.................CD10 scan 15th October
Jodie K....................Stimming
Wishing..................1st IUI soon
Beanie1..................Cycling Oct?
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
Missy123.................Cycling mid Oct
Sheffield Jennie.......Cycling November?
TQ...........................Debating October cycle
Mina-Moo................Cycling Oct 
Feeling lucky ..........Trying again soon?
Irico.........................Try natural until next IUI
Wilpin......................AWOL 
Deester...................AWOL


----------



## Daizymay

Hi all, 
Gibs – really sorry to hear your news hun – Big  .
How you hanging Jooley – bearing up?
Astral – toodle pips for now – hopefully we’ll all be following you in time!
Venus – have you been good or had a weekend blow out? 5lb is awesome to loose. Keep it up!
Bethany – I’m still here.
You’ve all been so lovely with your good wishes that I didn’t want to post my blue update. In brief, ET went ahead, but with an arrested cell, ie my egg fertilised but failed to divide – a pronuclei. There has never been a case of a conception from a pronuclei! Why did I go ahead with it….well my head said ‘no’, but without DH there to make a joint decision (he had to leave for work in USA the day before) I had no option but to go with the ‘it would be a miracle’ option. I couldn’t make a choice of terminating the transfer when on my own.
From a clinical point of view, the whole IVF thing , EC/ET has been a good experience and allayed so many fears – it’s really not that bad ladies, but from a psychological point of view – wow – for me with this unexpected bombshell - one of the hardest things ever. I haven’t really cried – a few well ups, I just feel numb, empty, a bit in shock... and well, so very alone. Will be off to see the counsellor this week that’s for sure.

I don’t regard myself as on a 2ww. I’m on progesterone though – so happy to compare symptoms – maybe useful to see what I get knowing that the odds are massively high for a BFN!! I’ve got some weird twinges on my right today and no way is that implantation pains – a physical impossibility at this stage!

Oh, and on the Fertility roadshow thing – I went with DH last year. I found it really helpful – worth a trip cos you can get to ask consultants questions specific to you.

I don’t know how to update the list – but if anyone does – please change me to ‘cycling in dec’. Cheers.

Big   to everyone on this thread (and you lurkers) – it really is the toughest journey ever! Sorry it’s a blue post.
Daizymay


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, DaizyMay, so sorry to hear your latest news .  Can you at least talk to your DH on the phone for some TLC?

B xx


----------



## gibs

Oh *Daizymay *I'm so sorry hon   - that's so hard, I can't imagine how gutted you must be feeling  . I'm glad you're getting some counselling, I think help in processing your emotions about this will be very useful, as it's a lot to take in. Could they tell you anything about why that happened and whether it would be likely to happen again? Or is it just one of those things...? So sorry DH couldn't be there to support you either, when does he get back? Look after each other and take your time, and do keep posting if you feel up to it, don't worry about it being blue, that's what we're here for! 

*Bethany *- Thanks for the  . I'd definitely try your GP for the progesterone, on the leaflet in the Cyclogest box I've got it says it can be prescribed for PMT, so it is something your GP is able to prescribe if they're a sympathetic type! I saw a leaflet for the fertility show in our clinic (one of our consultants is doing a seminar at it), and it does look interesting, but London's a bit of a hike for me so won't be going. I'd be interested to hear any words of wisdom you get from it if you go though! Good luck with week 2 of the 2ww, always seems much longer than the first one.... 

*Shell *- good luck with this cycle of IUI, hope this is the one for you 

And thanks *Clare*, *rungirl *and *Missy *for the  too - it really does help to have such kind replies!

So I'm fine really, looking onwards to the 3rd try - I assume after this one it'll be waiting around for a review with the consultant again, so unlikely to get started on anything else til the new year, which will be quite nice in a way, being able to enjoy a few tipples at xmas! Of course I could get a bfp next time, in which case I'll be very happily abstaining  . DH has been lovely too, I think he was quite disappointed this time, he doesn't normally show it, but I think he thought it was possible for a moment too. Ah well, come on AF, show your ugly head and we can get on with the next go!

I've had another go with the list with Daizymay's update, and I've also taken off a few people who we haven't heard from for a while as the list is getting quite big - *Wilpin*, *Deester *and *Beanie1 *if you're out there and want to go back on the list please let us know, it's nothing personal, just tidying! *Milly*, are you testing soon? Good luck  

Gibs x

Tahiti.......................BFP 
Emsyvh...................BFP  
Astral......................BFP 
Jooley.....................2ww - OTD 8th October - BFN 
Milly72....................2ww - OTD 10th October?
Charlie....................2ww - OTD 13th October?
Prickly.....................2ww - OTD 15th October?
Lillybee...................2ww - OTD 15th October?
Bethany..................Switched to AI - 2ww - UTD 16th October
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 18th October?
MarsMaiden............2ww - OTD 19th October?
Clare the minx........2ww - OTD 20th October?
Kamkatcha..............2ww - OTD?
Rungirl....................CD10 scan 15th October
Shell4roy.................CD10 scan 15th October
Jodie K....................Stimming
Wishing..................1st IUI soon
Honky.....................Cycling Oct
Vicky.......................Cycling Oct
Younggale..............Cycling Oct
Clairey....................Cycling Oct
Mel..........................Cycling Oct
Mina-Moo................Cycling Oct
Venus in Furs..........Cycling end Oct
Missy123.................Cycling mid Oct
Gibs........................Cycling mid Oct
TQ...........................Debating October cycle
Sheffield Jennie.......Cycling November?
Daizymay................Cycling December
Feeling lucky ..........Trying again soon?
Irico.........................Try natural until next IUI


----------



## Clare the minx

SO nearly 4 days down and only 12 more to go....not that I'm counting or anything!Oh and can you change my OTD to 22nd October wish it was 20th as I'd be able to test earlier but I'm being a good girl and holding out-I hope...lol.I 'm not planning to buy a test till the day before so hopefully it'll mean less temptation to test early-well thats what I'm hoping.So how many on the 2ww are driving themselves insane yet(she says slowly putting her hand up)?

Hope your all doing well and lots of         and of course   .


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in such a long time!

*Gibs *-sorry to hear about your result, well done for the PMA fingers crossed the next one is the one!

*Daizymay*- sorry to hear your news I can't imagine how you feel, 

Sending positive vibes to all those on their 2WW I have my fingers firmly crossed for you x

*AFM*
I had my counseling session on Thursday which went ok, a bit of tick box exercise I feel!! 
At the moment I am feeling like I am never actually going to start any treatment, I had my initial consultation in Aug and I am still going through all the pre treatment tests. I thought I had finally completed all the blood tests only to be told my GP had tested one of them wrong so have to get it done again! AF chooses this month to be late ( it has been on time every month for the last 6!!!) so I have had to once again cancel my Hycosy scan!! I am hoping I might be able to postpone and fit it in the following week and dont have to wait until next month!! but I don't hold out much hope. 
I had a really positive week last week, I had a really vivid dream where I was holding my baby boy it was so real it was scary, I thought it must be a sign!!! but this week I am feeling stupid for even thinking that and it wont ever happen!! 
I am going  (and I am not even on any Meds yet!) Sorry for the rant and a total me post, It has helped just being able to say it out loud, its times like this I wish I had someone else to share it all with.

Well enough of me hope everyone is doing ok. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE HERES HOPING FOR LOTS OF BFP IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS !!   

Kara


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone!

Jooley and Gibs - so sorry for you BFN, fingers crossed it'll happen for you next time  

Daizymay - sorry your IVF didnt go as planned 

As a group we seem to be going through a phase of bad luck, some good luck has got to come soon!  

AFM - I went back to the clinic this morning, and had good news that there was one dominant follie (20mm), but my endometrium does not look right! Apparently it should be "Light and fluffy", which mine was last time i got pregnant, but now its all thick and stodgy and I started bleeding yesterday, which is unusual and the consultant doesnt know why this would be.  
I took the trigger injection this morning, and they have given me the choice of going ahead with the basting tomorrow, although it might be a waste of a time, as there might not even be an egg in the follie, or just try naturally....
My heart is saying I want to give it as much chance a possible and I dont want to wait another month, but my head is saying it'll probably be a waste of money, and I would be worried if it did work that it wouldn't be healthy and would end in miscarriage again... 
I really dont know what to do!?!? I need to let the clinic know today if we want to go ahead with basting tomorrow..... Any advice would be appreciated.
J xx


----------



## charlie321

Hi everyone

Jooley and Gibs - so sorry   . Hope you can move onto the next treatment soon.x Gibs it's good that you are so positive and looking on to the next IUI. I hope us ladies don't have to wait too long fo our bfps   

Daisymay - sorry about your news too   . What a difficult time for you. I hope you can still talk to your dh on the phone. I hope you find a way to take your mind off things and that the counselling helps.xx

Jodie K - Oh hun what a thing to have to decide. I can't help you I'm afraid with advice   . You've got to do what feels right for you though. I'll be thinking of you and good luck with whatever you decide.xx

Emma - way to go with the weight loss! That's fab. I hope that gives you an extra positive boost   . How's it going with your doggy's ttc? Fingers crossed that you get some little cavs to keep you occupied. Gonzo is doing great except he's learnt how to be naughty when I take him out to the loo. He's can be a real little devil sometimes but he's soo cute that I instantly forgive him. We've already taught him to sit, leave, give paw and come but he only does them when he feels like it   .

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM: Just holding out til test day. Not feeling very good at all. I had another crying fit last night and woke up feeling dizzy and a bit queasy but I think it's all nerves cos I'm really not looking forward to a bfn. My skin is really bad too so I should prob be out with bag on my head today. I don't feel pg but just got to keep praying I guess. Got pre af feelings too   . Sorry to be so down!

Charlie.x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Clare the minx – good luck for your tww! I'm not quite going insane yet but I'm only 6dpiui so there's plenty of time yet!

Daizymay – So sorry that the IVF looks like it could be unsuccessful.  I hope that you and dh can give each other some comfort and work towards your next steps if it really is a bfn. 

VIF – Comgrats on weight loss, that is pretty impressive in a week! Hope that mission 'get Sadie pregnant!' also worked out well!

Jooley and gibs – so sorry for your bfn's. I really wish this journey was easier on all of us.

Astral – good luck with the rest of your pregnancy! 

Lillybee, Bethany and Beannebee – best of wishes to all of you on the tww!

Shell4roy and rungirl – good luck for your scans, hope they see some good follies developing

Wishing and dreaming – I hope that they can get you started on some treatment soon, seems like you have had a really long wait

Jodie – I don't have any advice to offer I'm afraid other than to ask the clinic to be honest with you as to how your lining affects your chances of success and be guided by their advice.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

Charlie – your puppy sounds too cute! Fingers crossed for otd.

AFM - 6dpiui and really doing OK so far, still have all my fingernails and everything! Having the IUI earlier in the week was really quite nice as it has made taht first week go so much quicker. I have much less cramping than I had on my last cycle and the sore nipples are now easing to be replaced by boob ache - thanks cyclogest! My OTD is 21 October but I will probably be testing early!


----------



## Bethany915

Just a quick one to respond to Jodie - that's a tricky one!  I would have thought if the lining was really not conducive then you would just not get pregnant, so I think if it did work that would suggest the lining was fine and you would not need to worry (any more than usual!) about a miscarriage.  As Mars says, it would be worth discussing the lining question with the clinic - or see what you can find on line.  I have never heard of a "light and fluffy" lining, nor a "thick and stodgy" one!

I think in your position, if I had lots of money, I would go ahead with the basting.  If funds were limited, I think I would just try naturally and have another go next month (and ask the clinic if I maybe need to change meds to correct the lining problem next time).  That's just my opinion - but good luck whatever you decide.

Charlie - try not to get too down.  It's not over until the fat lady sings, as they say!  I remember when I got pregnant with LO, I had many days of feeling low (for no reason) - so it could be pregnancy hormones making you feel that way   .

Hi to everyone else - better get back to work!

B xx


----------



## Jodie K

Hi ya,

Thanks for your responses - really appreciated.

I rang the clinic and because the bleeding is just continuing they said it just wont work, so we can try naturally, but i'm not holding too much hope!!   I'll just have to hope things go better next month!! 

Charlie - dont get too down, I didnt feel pregnant before when I got my BFP last time, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  

MarsMaiden - Good luck for you 2ww, try and keep yourself busy, and the time will soon pass.  

We must be about due some positive news!  

Bethany - fingers crossed for you   .  Thanks for your reply, the clinic said I probably just wouldnt get pregnant.  No I didnt realise the type of lining could be an issue, but I think its probably left over from previous pregnancy! (sorry i know that sounds really grim!)  Because I opted out of surgery, I had pills to pass all the pregnancy tissue, but I think the surgery would have been a tidier alternative!! I'm now quite worried I'll have to go back for the surgery before I can do anything!! 

So I think the clinic are going to consider this as day 1 again, although I've got a juicy follie about to pop, so my cycle is all over the place!! my body just rebels against me all the time!!!

Thanks again for your replies.  Positive thoughts to everyone   
Come on girlies we need some good news!!  

J xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

*Jodie * - sorry  I really hope next month works out better 

I have managed to get my Hycosy appointment moved to next Thursday instead so I am feeling a bit better today, sorry for the negative all about me post yesterday.

Hugs to all


----------



## Clare the minx

Wishing and dreaming-don't be silly thats what we're all here for-like an extended cyber family...lol!And it wasen't a poor me post it was just saying how you felt and we all need to do that at one time or another!And your time will soon come but you've got time between now and then to prepare your body therefore giving yourself the best chance of it working.

Jodie K-I'm sorry that things haven't turned out the way they were suppose to but better to know now then before you paid for the treatment and then found out it wouldn't of worked anyway.Take the time to prepare your body and have some fun!I remember when we first started out doing fertility treatment we use to have at least one day amonth that was about us and having fun and we went bowling or cinema together.It was just nice to have some time out from everything and not have everything focused on fertility treatment.

Charlie321-It'll soon be the end of your waiting so try and hold out and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you with lots of       .

MarsMaiden-I'm glad the 2ww isn't too bad for you and your OTD is the day before mine!

Anyway fingers crossed and lots of       for those I might of missed and 

STAY AWAY FROM THOSE PEE STICKS I'M WATCHING YOU!lol

xxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Jodie - really sorry the cycle didn't work out. Can they put you on a bcp to calm this cycle again and reset it all ready for next time?

I forgot to take my progesterone last night *facepalm*! I assume that I should just carry on and forget the missed dose but has anyone done the same and been advised to catch up with the missed dose by doing an extra one the next day?


----------



## Bubblicious

Just a quick q for ladies in the know. We are having trouble ttc #2 [all the tests have been done and everything is normal] and my consultant has suggested IUI with Clomid as our next course of action. Why would that be the case if success rates are much lower than IVF? We are self-funded so is he trying to just save us money?

Can anyone shed any light? Thanks, All.


----------



## MarsMaiden

bubbilicious - IUI is much less invasive and stressful than IVF as well as being less costly. If there are no identified fertility issues, I think most clinics will recommend a few goes at IUI before IVF.  I guess it is sort of working your way up the ladder and trying to gain success through the easier options first.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all your support you guys, visiting this message board is like a virtual cuddle!!  

Claire the minx - thanks for your advice, I already know what you mean, but my other half gets annoyed at me wanted to do stuff all the time to keep myself busy! but it does make me feel better   I hope your 2ww going ok, maybe you should have some more fun days out to occupy your mind, and you OTD will soon be here  

Mars - thanks for your advice, although I am still quite new to this and the abbreviations - what does bcp mean?  

Positive thoughts to everyone   Sorry for going on about myself.

J xx


----------



## Bethany915

Jodie - BCP = birth control pill

Mars - usually with missed medications (of any kind) the advice is just to continue as normal and not taken an extra dose. I'm sure one missed one wouldn't make too much difference - although you could always check with your clinic if you are concerned?  I don't know what meds you are on, but if your body is producing some of its own (which it should be unless the meds switched it off), then I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem (and one missed dose is likely to be ok even if your own has been switched off).

Hi to everyone else   !  How is everyone doing?  AFM, I am enjoying my 2ww - very relaxing (no, I'm not being sarcastic, I think I'm just a bit unusual   ) - I look at 2ww as 2 weeks off!  I find the first two weeks of the cycle much more stressful, with trying to second guess how quickly your follies will grow, whether your lining will be thick enough, not knowing in advance exactly when you'll need time off work, hoping that KD will be able to get time off work at the right time, hoping that ovulation won't clash with the weekend - you get the picture.  Give me a 2 week wait any time   .

B xx


----------



## beannebee

*Bubblicious* - I agree with Mars, they won't automatically go to IVF if there are no obvious problems that suggest the need for it, as it is more invasive and costly. I'm not sure of the official odds, but if everything is technically ok with both of you then clomid + IUI is just giving nature a helping hand and therefore gives you as good a chance as anyone ttc naturally with no other health issues, putting everything in the right place at the right time! Then if that doesn't work you may move on to IVF!? Good luck with any treatment you have! 

*Venus* - How's this week's slimming going? Are you finding it easy to stick to? Good luck for the next weigh in!

*Charlie * - Sorry to hear you feel so down during your 2ww,  I hope your symptoms are signs of something good, not horrible old af! 

*Lillybee Clare & Prickly and everyone else 2wwting* - hope 2ww is going well for you!  

*Bethany* - r.e.the Fertility Show, I saw it advertised but we are going on hol to New Zealand the next day, so I don't think we'll go, even though we are flying from London so we'll be in the area! I hope you find it useful if you do go. Sounds like your 2ww is going really well, fingers x for a + on all your pee sticks when you get them! I'm also feeling really relaxed, (weird eh?) 

*Mars * - I'm glad your 2ww is going well and you're not chewing at your fingernails!!  I wouldn't worry about a missed progesterone, as Beth says, you'll be producing it yourself too. Call the clinic though to check.

*Jodie K* - Sorry you weren't able to go ahead with IUI, hopefully next cycle the conditions will be just right and you won't have to worry too much, I'm sure things will feel better next time.  

*Wishing* - Don't worry about saying how you feel! Here on FF is where we can say whatever we want about all this craziness, I'm glad you have had some action from the clinic, it seems like they were taking a long time to get started! Cool stuff about your dream too! Definitely some kind of sign! 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok! 

*AFM*: half way through 2ww. Feel completely normal and completely not pregnant - no symptoms. The only thing I did notice was on my temperature sensor chart my basal temp dropped on 6dpo which seemed odd, then I read up that in some people it can indicate implantation, but then when I plugged in the sensor the next day, it recorded that it hadn't dropped that much and has been consistently highish, similar to last bfn cycle so nothing to get excited about after all. I'm not sure what to think. However, I feel completely relaxed about all of it at the moment. We'll be on to the IVF train next so I'm kind of mentally preparing myself for that. I don't feel at all low which is nice. Just bumbling along and seeing what happens. I can't say that I'll still feel like this as OTD approaches though! By then I may be  again!

Bee xx


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thank you all for the advice re the progesterone. I decided to just carry on, I am taking the positive that I am so relaxed about this cycle that I actually forgot to take it!  Seems like a lot of us are feeling chilled out this time, it must be something in the air! I can't believe how relaxed and unobsessive I am being this time, it's not that I don't think about it a lot especially now I know implantation could be happening any time but I just feel really good!  Have started getting some cramping in my sides as of last night but this is normal for me so not reading too much into it. I was even going to test this morning to see whether the HCG trigger was still in my system or noot but I even forgot to do that too!

charlie - are you testing today? Lots of luck and good wishes for a positive if you are!


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Hello all. I have been reading these posts for a few days now and it is so lovely to see all the support, honesty and emotion that is displayed. It is such a hard journey ttc and can get so very lonely even when you have lots of support from those around you. I really wanted to join the thread as I often feel so relieved to read that someone else is going through the same stresses and round and round, drive yourself crazy thoughts as I am and that I am not alone.  
I am now on #4 of diui and first time on FSH drugs. I had a baseline scan a week ago and been doing injections since. Today is CD10 and I have a scan later. I am a bit nervous about it all as I have no idea how ovaries/follies are going to react to drugs. I have bit of PCOS and I don't seem to respond all that quickly to HCG injection (last 2 cycles I seemd to ovulate at least 48 hours after injection and my clinic does iui 24 hours post trigger hmm - another stressor that seems to feature a lot for all of us!! ) 

Anyway, I am grateful for the opportunity to share my thoughts and maybe share later how it all goes. Good luck to all of you still on the TWW 

PC xx


----------



## always-hoping

I am new to this site.  I heard such great things about  it, it is just what I need probably after I had a BFN this morning.

We have been trying for a baby for 16 months now.  This was my second IUI with a trigger shot.  I was on Clomid for both cycles.  I had 1 tablet a day for the fist cycle, but as I produced 3 follicle my dose was halved for the second cycle.  After all the test on me and DH they could not find anything wrong.  I also reacted fantastically to the medication, had 2 follicle for the second cycle on half dose.  So everything seems fine yet we are not able to get pregnant. It is great that there was no serious condition, they did not find anything wrong, but sometimes it feels harder to try to tackle it as I have no idea what is wrong.

So we are onto the 3rd cycle of IUI, but it is getting harder and harder to stay positive.
Good luck to everyone who is still at the start of their cycle.

any advise for what I can do to support my 3rd cycle would be very much appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi everyone - just dropping in to bookmark and say *HELLOOO!!*

I have been keeping my diary up to date, but have been sitting back (lurking) and reading posts, as haven't had anything useful to say.

Anyway, I have two days until OTD and am now becoming more anxious!!  

We all seem to be much more chilled out this month on here!! Good stuff ladies!!!


----------



## Clare the minx

to alwayhoping and pinkcat1992-The people on this board are amazing and we are all here to help and support each other and listen when you need to moan(as we all do at times)so never worry about what you write on here as we all go through the same feelings and emotions so we do understand.
Pinkcat1992-Good luck with your scan and hopefully when they do the IUI they will do it at exactly the right time for you-Have you asked you clinic if they do two back to back iui's?They could do one IUI at 24hrs past ovulation and another one again 12 hrs later or at 48 hrs past ovulation.It's just an idea but I'd ring your clinic and see what they say.

Alwayhoping-The worse bit is not knowing why you can't conceive naturally.My partner has azoospermia(means he produces NO sperm at all)but they don't know why as all the 'plumbing' is there and there are no blockages.My partner was heartbroken when we fount out and was frustrated as we didn't know why he was like that but he took some time to get over it and we decided to go ahead with DIUI.As long as your there for each other you will be fine.Have you asked your clinic if there is anything different you could do this time-the problem with fertility treatment is it's trial and error they have to try different things till they get the right one that works for you..

Anyway glad you've joined and please post with any queries you may have as I'm sure one of the lovely ladies on this board will be able to help.xx


----------



## always-hoping

What I have not mentioned was that I have a beautiful 3 year old girl who was concieved naturally in our first month of trying.  So I know I can get pregnant or at least could.  I am 38, so I can't stop thinking maybe I left it too long and now my eggs have gone bad  

I so want a little brother or sister for my little one.  Some people say at least I have one child, but I feel heart broken just the same as we so want another child.  I will check with the clinic to see if they receomend anything, but I think they will want me to have 6 cycles on Clomid using the same system, 5 days on clomid then trigger shot then progresterone suppo regardless.  

It would be so great if there was a way to find out if it is at the fertilisation stage that we have a problem or implantation.  
I would like to start with Q10 for this cycle as I read on a different thread about it, but I am not sure if you can take it with Clomid?  And if so do you need to take it through out the cycle or just for part of it?

Thank you for all your support and your kind words.


----------



## MarsMaiden

pinkcat - good luck for your scan! I don't know what the PCOS means in relation to the injectable but I hope that you get a couple of really good sized follows.
With regards to the timing I think it is a bit of a guessing game! If you are on injectables this cycle that could change your ovulation time in relation to the trigger, the thinking here seems to be that it is better to have the sperm waiting for the egg so as long as its not so long that the sperm die off then I think you should be ok. Check with your clinic though and see what they say.

alwayhoping - so sorry to hear about your bfn, it is very tough to bear continual bad news.  As prep for your next cycle, lots of the girls recommend brazil nuts and fresh pineapple juice to help increase follie size but it sounds like you don't have a problem with that! I think we just have to remember that with the best will in the world and even if everything is totally perfect that the odds of a BFP are in the region of 10 - 15% per cycle. the good news with that though is that in theory with every cycle and every roll of the dice, our chances get better so really hoping that your next cycle will be the one for you.

prickly - good luck for OTD!

claire the minx - how's the tww treating you hon? hoping you are able to keep busy, not long now!

I am trying to decide whether or not to take some nurofen. My neck is sooooo stiff and sore and I really could do with some but so paranoid at this critical point in my cycle! Grin and bear it or take a chance....... hmmmmm


----------



## Clare the minx

Alwayhoping-I have just sent you a pm.

Marsmaiden-Well I'm now on day 7  so only 9 days left(not that I'm counting down or anything...lol!)and not doing too bad,well I think I'm still sane so thats a bonus...lol!Like everyone I'm looking for signs it's worked yet as I've said before these signs can be different person to person or pregnancy to pregnancy so I'm also trying to keep a level-head on.I'm still getting stomach twinges but not all the time mainly in morning and at bed times and have taken to sleeping on back as the twinges are worse when on side but that could be due to the actual iui procedure or af signs so trying to stay sane.

Oh and I'm tired most of the time but for me that can also be down to af so trying not to read too much into everything.Have had a few sharp pains in the (.)(.) today but it's hard because I do think we look for signs and sometimes then start to feel them.The only thing about the stomach twinges that makes me wonder is this cycle was unmedicated so no drugs at all and I'm not taking progesterone like some are yet still get the twinges oh and my tummy's slightly bloated.As for knicker checking if I checked anymore I'd have them permanently round my ankles which would shock the neighbours I think   .Neighbour hood watch would have a field day abouut the nutty knickerless lady..lol!But I'm doing okay I find the weekend are worse as you have more time to think whereas during the week you've got loads of different stuff to get on with.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

Just got home from Essex and see that you've been busy on this thread.

Gibs:  I'm so sorry you had a BFN.  I was so hopeful for you after last time.  Please don't give up hope.  Are you cycling again soon?

Prickly:  Good luck for OTD.  Wishing you loads of luck!!

Charlie:  Awww Gonzo sounds like a typical cavalier puppy - upto mischief!!  That's why we love them so much.  I saw 2 litters on puppies at the stud's house and I was sooooo puppy broody!  They were podgy little things and sooooooo cute!!  

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of personals - I have a list of chores to do and have been putting them off!!

AFM:  Found it very hard to stick to the diet when I was away.  I didn't eat any junk - I only ate proper meals and no snacks but the food at the hotel didn't really fit into the SW diet.  They didn't even do baked potatoes!!  I tried to choose low fat things but I'm a bit worried about my weigh in on Thursday.  Ah well, I'm home now so will just have to work harder.  If I've gained I'll have to make up for it next week!!  

Oh and what a stunner Sadie's stud was.  I've never seen so many champions on a pedigree.  He was top ruby stud in the country for 2009 so I have high hopes for the litter.  Let's hope she's pregnant!!  We won't know for at least 3-4 weeks.  I spent £80 on ovulation tests to make sure we had the right time then we did 2 matings 48hrs apart so I'll be suprised if she doesn't catch.  The sperm lives for 7 days and the eggs aren't ready for fertilisation for 3 days - so we did a mating just before ov and one just after!  If she catches the litter is due on 12th Dec - I'm so excited!!  Maybe we should add her to our list    

I'll be back with more personals once my chores are done!

Emma


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

No time for a long post but just to say welcome to Pink Cat and Always Hoping.  Good luck for your respective journeys   - I'm sure you will find this site very supportive.

Always Hoping - Secondary infertility can be just as emotionally upsetting as primary.  Have you had your AMH done?  Lots of ladies do get pregnant at 38 (I was 39 when I conceived my LO).  If you want to tell us a little more about what you've already had done (and what your DH has had done), I'm sure some of the ladies on here could suggest some other things you might want to look into!  Re Q10, I am planning to start taking it myself if this cycle doesn't work, however I don't know anything about its compatability with Clomid - but I'm sure someone will be along soon who can help.

Mars Maiden - I wouldn't take Nurofen or anything else containing ibuprofen (not recommended in pregnancy - in case you are   ).  However, paracetamol is fine - would that be good enough to take the pain away?

Hi to everyone else.  Hopefully have time for personals this evening!

B xx


----------



## always-hoping

Thank you Bethany for your reply.  It means a lot.

I had lots of blood tests done (sorry I am not sure of the names of them all).  Also had scans for cyst and any blockage in the tubes.  I had a hysteroscopy where also a biopsy was taken of the uterous.  DH had blood test and sperm test.  I again do not know of my exact figures of my blood work, but I was told everything seems normal, my blood test shows that I have enough follicle reserves and also that I do ovulate on my own.  When I was give 50mg Clomid I had 3 large follicles (all over 20mm) and several very small ones.  For this cycle they burst one follicle to avoid triplets, but left 2 follicle.  For my second cycle I was told to take half does of clomid, 25 mg Clomid.  In this cycle I had 2 mature follicles but only 16 and 18mm.  In this cycle I started to ovulate 2 days early so there was no time to let them grow any bigger.  But I was told they were big enough to fertalise.  My uterous lining was alwas always developing nicely and I was told in both cycle that everything looks really good.  For DH both blood work and sperm test were good.  He has also started taking vitamins and Maka powder which has put his ok sperm count from cycle one to outstanding by cycle two.  Mobiligy was also very good.

So we are in despair as to why it does not seem to be working for us.  
I see Bethany that you are testing in 3 days.  GOOD LUCK!!!        I really hope this is your month!!


----------



## beannebee

Welcome *Pinkcat* and *Alwayhoping* - I think it really helps going through this journey, being able to come on here for advice, support or just a whinge.

*Pinkcat* - I also have PCOS and apart from being at slightly higher risk of overstimulating the follies and producing too many, it doesn't seem to make any difference to the treatment in my experience. They just monitor it closely until they get the right doses of menopur or whatever you may be taking at each stage of your treatment. My first cycle of super ovulation behaved perfectly, the second went mad (they tried to get the follies to grow quicker than the first cycle) and was abandoned, the third and fourth went really well. Nothing to worry about, you just get REALLY used to scans  Good luck with your treatment! 

*Alwayhoping* - Stay positive!   If you have conceived before and now you are getting help, it sounds like you have a good chance! I haven't had a successful cycle yet so don't take my word for it but all I can suggest from lots and lots of reading is what I'm trying to do this time: cut out all alcohol whilst having treatment (and after during 2ww of course), eat lots of fresh fruit & veg, smoothies & juice too, yum! and try not to get stressed so do something like meditate/yoga to relax your mind and body. If nothing else, I feel lots healthier and more chilled even if I'm not preggers! Good luck this time!

*Venus* - I have a beautiful dog who is my favourite creature in the world! She is a jack russell chihuahua cross (we think) and she's so pretty and absolutely mad! Your caveliers look beautiful! I hope you have some lovely puppies! 

*Clare the Minx* - Sounds like you are having lots of interesting symptoms to keep track of! Make sure you keep those knickers on!!! 

AFM: Nothing to report!
Bee x


----------



## beannebee

Ooh, nearly forgot *Mars* - no, don't take nurofen. Not worth the risk, paracetamol or nothing... ride out the pain! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## anmammow

Hi all, this is my first time posting here in IUI, I hope I'm in the right place! Just about to start ICI and wondering if it should be IUI instead...

My partner and I are having donor insemination (having briefly considered egg donation using her eggs and me carrying, before we realised we could only afford one cycle so too much pressure   ). We just got back from the clinic today and are set to start ICI, but I wanted to check whether we should have IUI instead. We've had IUI several times before, our previous clinic didn't offer ICI so it wasn't an option. We asked the doctor whether there was a difference between them and he said it was 1%, with ICI slightly less successful but significantly cheaper.

However I don't entirely trust his judgement so thought I'd ask here if anyone has any experience of this.

I've been pg once before and sadly miscarried, and hormone tests are all fine so no indication of any problems conceiving, but obviously we want the best chance.

Any advice?


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Anmammow - welcome to this thread, everyone here is very friendly .  I don't know much about ICI but if the cost is significantly cheaper and your cervical mucus is ok, then I would say it's definitely worth a try!  The sperm will not need to be washed so I think should live a bit longer than washed sperm (which would be used for IUI), so timing might be a bit less critical than if you were doing IUI.  From that point of view, your chances might be better with ICI - it's almost the equivalent of old-fashioned BMS  .

What is the cost difference, out of interest?

B xx


----------



## Missy123

Welcome to Anmammow, Alwayhoping and Pink cat you've come to the right place for help and support.
Good luck to you that are testing in the next few days and to anyone else on their 2ww and starting tx.
Lots of BFP's we hope!
No personal as i'm still waiting to start my next tx when AF comes this weekend then it will be out with the needles again!


----------



## Clare the minx

Well 8 days down and olny 8 more left....yipee!And I'm ready to go back bed now...lol.

How are all you lovely ladies today anyway?

To all the newbies WELCOME you'll find alot of help and support on this board which helps so much during the 2ww.And don't feel shy about posting whatever you want as we all understand so don't feel you have to hold back how you really feel as we've all felt the same or similar things at one time or another.

Loads of       and  to you all.

Oh and I've just realised my OTD is 6 days before my birthday as well!


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Thanks everyone for all your replies!!
I like the idea that the injectables may help the trigger shot work more effectively; thanks Marsmaiden for giving me hope that iui done 24 hrs post trigger may be ok!
And Beannebee, thanks for the PCOS tips!
D10 scan showed a few small follies on both sides, about usual D10 for me. Just hoping for two good sized follies instead of the usual one.  Does anyone know if FSH can shorten cycle length? My cycles are always so long...
Next scan on Monday. My clinic have changed their iui scan times to the middle of the day, thereby increasing the stress of managing fertility treatment and work! I am never sure what to say to my colleagues about what it all, especially as some weeks I have to disappear three times. Any tips?

Lots and lots of good luck to those in their two week waits and to those whose OTD's are fast approaching. Here's hoping for lots of BFP's!!  

PC xx


----------



## charlie321

Morning ladies 

Got a bfn last night. Had a good cry and a cuddle with dh and now just waiting for af to arrive properly (currently spotting). Not feeling too bad this morning about it all.

Thankyou all for your amazing support   . It's such a stressful time that we need each other   . You've all helped loads.

I'm having a break from tx until January so that I can have a break (in New york!) and concentrate on Gonzo and my marriage. This tx was a real brain bender so the breathing space should really help.

I'll stick around if that's ok but maybe a little less often.

Lots of love and hugs to you all and good luck to those still waiting. I'll have my fingers crossed.

Charlie.x


----------



## Clare the minx

Charlie321-     I am so sorry hun but am glad you have got something else to look forward to.Taking abit of time out to renew yourself after can be a good idea and you can start fresh and body ready in jan.I still remember my bfn's and it is so heartbreaking but we do bounce back as we are strong women but that doesn't mean we can't breakdown and have a good cry and temper tantrum first!Hopefully 2011 will be YOUR year babe.xxx

Also a quick question for you ladies-Is your OTD 14 or 16 days post IUI?Mine's 16 days post IUI but it looks like some of you have been given a day 14 days after IUI.It weird because if you go by the first day of my last period I'm due on again Tuesday but if you go by LH surge it's Thursday/friday-confused.com!(Unfortunately today is a day that I'm tempted to test early_good job I haven't got a test stick in!I'm not going to promise but the temptation is now there!)    

Trying to stay upbeat and thinking positive thoughts but seen a few bfn takes me back to when I got mine and that makes me cry when I remember how low I felt after.Anyway gotta stay positive.

       to all of you and good luck if anyone is testing today.xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, Charlie, so sorry   .  Glad you have a plan in place for your next steps.  Sounds like a great idea to take a few months out and concentrate on yourself and your DH.

Clare - I think the 14/ 16 day question depends on whether you have hCG as luteal phase support. From what I have seen, those having hcG (i.e. Pregnyl or equivalent) need to wait 16 days to be sure the hCG is out of your system (so it doesn't give a false positive) - but if you did not have hCG, OTD would just be 14 days post-IUI.  I think you said you were completely unmedicated, is that correct?  In which case, I would have thought yours would be 14 days post-IUI.

As for when you would expect your AF, you need to base it on when your LH surge was and how long your luteal phase is.  If your LP is normally 14 days (which is what is always quoted as a "standard" LP length), then your AF should arrive 15 days post LH surge (assuming LH surge is 24 hours pre-ovulation, if you see what I mean).  Hopefully, you won't be having an AF this month anyway!

Hi to everyone else - and good luck for those about to test   .

B xx


----------



## always-hoping

Sorry Charlie for the bad news.  I was going through the same the day before when I did a test and it was BFN.  I never though I could feel so low.  It was really hard work to pick myself up and start again.  I think I will do the same if the next 2 cycles won't work.  I will take December and Jan off to rest a little.  

When I signed up for the IUI the doctor said, I can now relax and let them take care of everything.  No need to measure and test, they will do all the hard work.  Well I am not exactly relaxed when I get phone calls in the afternoon at work saying my blood test shows I am ovulating and my DH needs to be in a 9 am for depositing and I have to be in for insemination at 2pm.  There was nothing relaxing about having to sort out work all of a suddent as I was not expecting my LH surge for another 2 days.  So in fact in a way I find IUI a lot more stressful.  I also have issues coming up with what to say at work when I have to drop everything and go for tests in the morning.  

Clare, I had the trigger shot on at 10 pm then I had IUI the following day at 2 pm then I was told to go back for blood test 15 days after insemination.  but AF came before.  So I think 14 is when you do not have the trigger shot.
It is strange, I had 2 IUIs and both cycles were shorter (27 days) than my normal cycle (30 days) even though I was using progesterone suppo.  I though they were suppose to make your cycle longer.  My period actually did not star properly, but I had bad crams and spotting so I knew AF was coming but normally I have another 3 days when I am trying to conceive naturally.

I Will be thinking of you Clare.  I do hope it will be a BFP.


----------



## beannebee

*Charlie* - So sorry its a bfn  It sounds like you have already picked yourself up and have a plan for the next few months, which can only be a good thing. Having a good break with cute little Gonzo and your dh over Christmas and having a holiday too! will be lovely so you can relax and really look after yourself. Big 

*Anmmamow* - Welcome to the thread! I don't know anything about ICI other than I read on the t'internet after I saw your post. It sounds like, if you have no physical problems, there is no reason why it can't be just as successful as IUI. Good luck for your treatment! 

Bee x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone, wow, I turn my back for a couple of days and there's tonnes of posts! 

Charlie - so sorry hon     , it doesn't get any easier does it... Glad you've got a plan going forwards though, New York sounds fun, and a break til january sounds like a really good idea.  Do pop on and say hello, but I understand why you won't want to be here every day!  I have to say I'm really looking forward to a break from tx after this cycle too, it all gets a bit relentless doesn't it.  You and DH look after each other  

Clare - my clinic 'helpfully' says 14-16 days, and that's with a trigger shot.  I've tested as early as 11 days after iui and no sign of hcg in my system from the shot, so I think 14 days is safe.  16 is better if you can wait, as I guess you're less likely to get the upset of a chemical preg.  Weirdly my cycles have been exactly 28 days for each round of iui so far - which is my normal cycle length, except I've been ovulating around day 11 and having a 17 day luteal phase, whereas it would normally be 14 for both!

Pinkcat - hello and welcome! At work I've just told my managers what's going on, as it would have been too difficult to make something up every time, and they've been very supportive. I haven't told my other colleagues, and so far they don't seem to have noticed me randomly disappearing!

Venus - welcome back! It's impossible to eat healthily when you're staying in hotels isn't it, but well done for doing your best, and good luck with the next weigh in.  Great to hear it went well for Sadie - when will you know if it's worked, can you do preg tests on dogs?  

Prickly - good luck tomorrow   

Hello and welcome to alwayhoping, anmammow and bubblicious  

And hello to everyone else, sorry I need to catch up a bit!  

afm - well cycle number 3 here we go!  Had baseline scan this morning after AF showed up yesterday, thankfully AF was much less painful than last month (I thank my acupuncture lady for that!).  All fine on the scan, so started injecting again this evening.  Got a bit annoyed with them though, after the scan the nurse went to get my prescription and came back and said 'we'll see you again for another scan a week tomorrow', ie next Friday.  So I pointed out that for last 2 cycles I'd been scanned on the Thursday, was further along than expected, and triggered on the Thursday night, so if we waited til Friday we'd probably miss the boat!  She agreed to change the day to Thursday, but reluctantly - doesn't anyone ever look at my notes?!    Ah well, they did at least let me have ovitrelle instead of pregnyl for the trigger shot this time, as I found the pregnyl a nightmare to inject last time (cut myself twice, stabbed myself in the finger with the needle, then nearly fainted cos it hurt so much when I injected!).  Ovitrelle was a breeze in my first cycle!

Lots of   to everyone,
Gibs x


----------



## Clare the minx

Thank you for your replies and no I never had hcg shot so guessing I could test at 14 days instead of the OTD of 16 days-I'm wondering if it's just to see whether the banned    turns up before you test,strange either way.Have spent day with my mum so am feeling better than this morning but neither of my parents know we've done the IUI again as it can feel like your not only 'letting' yourself down but others too.So hopefully I'll be able to turn up after we've tested with a card saying congratualtions your going to be grandparents again!That would be so cool!Hmm I'll have to look at making one of those cards online now.

Alwayhoping-I think all fertility treatment is stressful from worrying whether AF is going to turn up on time through to the worry of whether it's worked or not and I do think they should of prepared you more for that.It's be lovely if a weekly massage or hypnotherapy session was mandatory and inclusive with each fertility treatment you do just to help us feel calmer but also in an ideal world fertility problems would never exist!And thank you. for the support.


Gibs-glad to see your back again and fingers crossed that this time will be the one!And I'm sure these clinics don't read our notes properly-I know when they rang on a monday to say my IUI would be on the wed she said so you do your hcg shot tonight!Errmmm this is an unmedicated cycle so I got no hcg injection!Obviously I was then worrying incase they needed me to have it and if I didn't would I not ovulate on time...argh.She checked notes then said oh yes it says here unmedicated so just come in wed for your IUI.They really should quickly check our notes before they ring so they can give us the best advice we need.Oh well!Fingers crossed for you this time hun.xx


Well       and sticky vibes to all.xxx


----------



## shell4roy

hi all,

Got my 10 day baseline scan tomorrow so hoping & praying that the Clomid has worked this time.

Good luck to Rungirl too as I know your 10 day scan is tomorrow too.

Shell X


----------



## rungirl

Hi Shell - Yes, good luck for you scan, i'm get a few twinges in the ovaries and feeling quite bloated in the evening.  Fingers crossed for both of us,    


Sorry for lack of personal back tomorrow, Nite nite  xxxxx


----------



## always-hoping

I did not even know that one can I have an unmedicated IUI.  I feel so silly now.  I was told that it was unexplained inferility and that everything seemed ok with both of us but I was still asked to take Clomid and the shot for ovulation then the progresterone suppo. I will try this cycle again, then I think I will ask if I can try one cycle without the meds.  

I assumed everyone doing IUI gets the same meds but different dose.  I think I need to meet with my doctor.  

Good luck to all the ladies in 2ww and those that are testing today.  Hope you will get the BFP you have been dreaming of.

Clare, what a great plan for the card.  I keep thinking about ideas like that.  I have not told my parents that we are trying.  I felt it would add to the pressure I am putting myslef thought already.  I did not want my mum askign every month if it has happened.  I know it is silly but I don't want her to worry.  It is enough that we worry.

I will try to think only happy thoughts today..... I will happen in this cycle ...


----------



## Clare the minx

Alwayhoping-Yes my very first two IUI were unmedicated and only when I did egg share did I have to do the injections and pessaries.God I normally pass out with needles yet I was injecting myself and it wasn't fun at all it helps that we were aiming towards the goal of a baby.They let me do unmedicated originally as I have regular cycles and ovulate on my own and with this one I asked to do an unmedicated IUI as it worked for me in the past and they said as I ovulate and  have regular periods then yes I could  but the chance of success is supposedly higher with drugs.As I told them if it doesn't work this time then I'll try with drugs next time but IT IS GOING TO WORK!
With the drugs there are soo many different types out there that I think they start with the drugs that typically work on most people whilst looking at your blood tests and records and seeing what you might need then if it doesn't work they then try different drugs till they get the ones that work right for you.Thats one of the problems with fertility treatment there isn't a one suits all it's more a case of trial and error till they get the right mix.It would make life sooo much simpler if it was a one suits all-just one injection that would make every women conceive the child they desire.

I also understand not telling your parents,mine knew when I did my first two IUI and it was so hard when I had to tell them the first one hadn't worked-it was bad enough that I was upset about it but felt the added pressure of having to ring them on the say I did test to tell them as my mum would only of kept ringing to ask me what the result was.With the Egg share they also knew and I literally broke down in tears when I told my dad with the hysterical sobbing so that why I haven't told them this time.
When you do see your doctor I'd write a list of questions you have and take them with you-I did!Otherwise I'd go home and think damn I meant to ask this or that so if you've got your list in front of you then you can get everything answered.But I'd ask about the drugs?What there going to do different?If they think you responded well?About the timing of the IUI (and if you weren't happy with the timing tell them you'd prefer to do it earlier or later this time)etc after all this is your chance of a baby and you need to feel like your giving yourself the best chance you possibly can.

Well I'm now on day 9 and not feeling too bad having vivid dreams which is weird-had one about my wing mirrors on my car last night getting broke...lol.They are weird dreams!But am tired again now and only been up 2 and a half hours so may get on settee for abit this afternoon...sneaky!Hope your all doing well.

Love to you all.xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Sorry for lack of personals back later.

Had my day 9 scan and all looks good three nice follies and good lining, back on Monday and then in for basting on Wednesday 20th, eekkk!!  

Shell4roy - how did you get on  Hope all went well. xxxxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

clare the minx - you made me giggle so much with your knickers comments! Hope they have stayed up since!! I am the opposite to you and find the weekend much easier than the week, I think because I am not always that busy at work and so find myself sat in front of a computer with nothing else to think about!  How excting that you get to test before your birthday, really hope that you get to spend the day preggers!

VIF - fingers crossed that Sadie got caught! Sounds like you did very well with your diet considering! 

Missy - hope taht AF shows up on tim and you can get on with the next cycle.

Pinkcat - I always just say that I'm going for a drs appointment on scan day (which is every other month so no ones twigged the regularity yet!) and then my iui is normally done around a lunchtime so I get away with that one.  Do you have flexible hours that you can juggle around a bit and just say you have dentist or a delivery at home or something like that?

Charlie - so sorry to hear about your BFN. New York sounds like it will be fabulous, enjoy your time off from tx and get some relaxation.

Gibs - good luck for your injections!

shell4roy and rungirl - good luck for your scans, hope they show some good growth!

alwayhoping - there are so many different approaches to iui that it baffles me! they can be unmedicated although the success rates for medicated cycles are generally higher. I think clomid and injectables are used to effectively generate more eggs to enhance the chances of success.  As for telling parents /  family, we haven;t told ours either, I am the same as you that I just couldn't cope with being questioned every month as to what was happening as well meaning as they might be!

afm - 10 dpiui and still pretty symptomless apart from a random pain in my armpit and slightly sore boobs (which would be the progesterone). I also have a really stiff neck but I'm fairly sure that's just cos I slept funny and not cos I'm pregnant!  I had really painful cramps in my last cycle which haven't appeared at all in tis one, trying not to second guess whether that might mean anything or not! Also I had a dream last night where I saw my DH holding our baby girl and she was called Mary. (which is really odd cos I have had Emily picked out for about the last 10 years!) I can't remember the rest of the dream but that part was so vivid it almost hurts to think about it, I hope it becomes reality really soon!

That pain in my armpit is bothering me a little as I had it at this time in my last cycle at the same time so it must be related somehow. It's almost like a little swollen gland or something? Has anyone ever experienced anything similar?


----------



## shell4roy

HI all,

had my scan & to my delight it went well. Got 2 big follicles 1 @ 16.5 & 1 @ 14.5 & a small 1 too. Got to start my ovulation tests 2moro morning & if I get smiley face I will be getting basted 2moro. I am so relieved after the last time with the Clomid having opposite effect. 

So glad you had 3 big follicles too Rungirl. Good luck on Weds with your bastin,

Shell x


----------



## Clare the minx

Good Luck to anyone testing today lots of         .

Shell4roy thats great news about the follicles for my IUI that worked my lead follicle was 18mm and I had a 2nd at 16mm so between yesterday and today I'm guessing yours would of grown them extra couple of mm so will be around the same size.
Well I'm 10 days now post IUI and still have all my nails and my knickers on for now   ....lol!Debating testing earlier than my OTD as my OTD is 16 days post IUI but am thinking about testing on day 14 instead which would be Wednesday.So what do you lovelies think?I had no drugs,progesterone and no Hcg shot so if I test day 14 I shouldn't get a false positive and it will be positive(gotta stay positive thinking!)-my emotions can be up and down,I cried watching someone give birth on t.v   !Like everyone else I'm sympton spotting but am trying to keep my logical head on as well-i.e I'm thirsty all the time but I get that a week before period anyway.

So how is everyone else doing?


Love and        with lots of   .xxxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi ladies,
Not my month unfortunatley. So strange as actually convinced myself that I was pregnant . felt twinges in abdomen which felt like implanyation and then AF arrived on friday .. so gutted as in house alone and no-one in NZ knows about iui treatments. Also abit annopyed with clinic as did not have one single scan to check follicles or endometrium so no idea if all was ok when they basted. All I had for my $1200 was one blood test on CD 10!!!.

I am not surprised in some ways that it was not a success as during treatnebt i had a urinary tract infection and flu!!!. Anyway we have decided we can affird 2 more treatments and then we will have to review the situation .. Doctors have said I could take clomid but only 25mg days 3-7 but I am not sure as both times my IUI has been successful I have done it without anything? - any suggestions/advice welcome!!!

hope  to see some BFPS.... fingers crossed mine will be next time!


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

LillyBee - sorry for your bfn   - but it sounds like you're staying positive and looking onwards to the next one. Have to say it sounds a bit rubbish that you didn't get any scans, especially when you're paying! Have you got any choice in clinics, is it worth seeing if another clinic does a better service? As for the medicated vs unmedicated, I have to say the whole thing baffles me a bit. They say that medicated gives better success rates, but if you're ovulating naturally anyway I can't really see why. I have really regular cycles and ovulate naturally so I don't really get why I've been put on medicated cycles, except that it seems to be standard practice in my clinic! You also need to be aware that medicated can increase the chance of multiple births - so I'd really hope they'd scan you if you were on clomid!! Good luck with it whatever you decide  

Clare - oooh, it's a tough one isn't it, deciding when to test! If it was me, I'd be testing on day 14 cos I just can't hold out any longer than that, but you've got to do what's right for you!  Oh, and it's nice to know my clinic's not the only one that doesn't bother reading notes 

Shell and rungirl - that's great news on the follies, good luck with the basting to both of you  

Marsmaiden - I'd imagine that pain is probably linked to having sore boobs from the progesterone - mine got ridiculously sore last time and it did kind of radiate out a bit, so maybe that's what's happening to you? Good luck with the 2ww, last few days to go!  

Alwayhoping - don't feel silly - doctors are just really rubbish about explaining things properly and telling you your options. Doing unmedicated cycles isn't even an option at my clinic, so even though I ovulate normally and have regular cycles I've still got to inject myself with drugs, which annoys me a bit. But as i'm NHS I just have to go with what they'll offer me for now, and I am grateful that we can get the treatment under the NHS, as I know not everyone can. Clare's suggestion of writing down all your questions is a really good one - that's what I do now, otherwise I just forget when I see the doctor/nurse and just get swept along by what they want to happen! We haven't told our families we're having tx either, it would be too much pressure, and they'd worry about us, so much easier to just give them the good news _when_ it happens! Keep those happy thoughts!  

afm - had a bit of a meltdown after my first injection on Thursday and DH had to coax me back out from under the duvet where he found me snivelling  - not sure what happened as I feel fine now, but just got hit by a real low - must be the hormones going haywire.... Then an interesting challenge yesterday when I met some friends for lunch and was surrounded by their 3 babies/toddlers plus one of them is 7 months pregnant with an enormous bump. I so enjoyed seeing them, but it was a bit overwhelming at times, and only one of them knew we're having tx (she gave me a massive hug outside and said well done!) Glad I went, but it made me a bit emotional. Ah well, gotta think positive - that will be me soon with a bump!   
Hope you all have a lovely weekend,
Gibs x


----------



## Missy123

gibs - I know how you feel everyone around me is pregnant at the moment we got 2 close family due in Nov and my friend just had twins it's so hard on us but our time will come! Hope the injections are going ok and you are feeling a bit better.

Venus - Hope your Sadie got caught pregnant my sister is going through the same with her doggie!

LillyBee - Sorry it wasn't your time this month but it will be soon.

Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days.

Well i've started the knicker checking now lol it must be catching as AF is due this weekend then i start my 2nd med DIUI. At least i am a bit wiser this time round as i have learnt loads from all of you, dosen't get any easier though but all we can do is hope that this is our month. x


----------



## shell4roy

hi all'

oh well no   on ovlation test this morning so will just have to see what tomorrow brings. would rather get it on Monday tho as I think more chance of getting that bfp if i get basted same day as ovulation occurs.

shell x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

A quick one to say I'm afraid it's a BFN for me   .  Not too surprised as it was only AI this cycle - but the timing should have been perfect so I was holding out a little hope.  Anyway, onto next steps - which are to order some DHEA and to start taking EPO and Q10!  I just need to decide whether to try another IUI this coming month - or whether to take the DHEA for a few months first and wait until the New Year for my next IUI (by which time, if the DHEA works, my egg quality could be better ...  But if the DHEA doesn't work, I've wasted a few months of precious egg time - which at my age is a big deal   ).  

Also, I have had a long think and have realised that I don't want to still be ttc'ing in 5 years time.  If I am going to have a second LO, I would like to actually give birth by the time I turn 45 and before LO goes to primary school.  These both amount to more or less the same timing - which means getting pregnant by Feb 2012, i.e. within the next 16 months!  Eeek - that's not long   .  So I am now starting to consider a "donor embryo at Reprofit" option (missing out the usual OEIVF, DEIVF etc, mainly for cost reasons) - but with anonymous double donation abroad there are so many issues to consider, it's going to take some researching and more thinking to get my head around them all.

Finally, I'm looking for some thoughts / advice on sperm - my KD has 9% morphology.  Now, I know I'm 42 and my eggs are old (and my AMH is woefully low) and I would be happy to accept that it's an egg problem, but I just wonder if the sperm could be the problem? (KD's morphology before I conceived LO was around 19%).  So another option would be to try DIUI with clinic donor sperm (although I'm sure KD would be most upset by that and there is the lack of a father for LO2 to consider).  Does anyone have any views / experience of poor morphology and success or otherwise?

Sorry for me post.  Hi to everyone and   for those on 2ww.  Has anyone heard from Prickly - I'm sure she was due to have tested by now?

B xx


----------



## feeling lucky

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of you all. Big hugs to those with BFN and congrats to those with BFPs. Has anyone heard from Prickly? She is really on my mind. Good lucky prickly, I'm hoping for you xx


----------



## LillyBee

Thanks all for your replies re: my situation. Had a long chat with my friend lasy night and she suggested i take a few months off before I do another IUi round - have two left to go before we decide on plan of action. Wont eb doing IVF so optiosn are adopting if possible ot just carrying on naturally and being v grateful that we have a gorgeous weee man in our lives..  Its tricky as am now 40 and concerned about leaving it any longer.. I am thinking of doing one round this month  and then having a break over xmas and start last one in March! - any thoughts?
cheers ladies


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Shell4roy - Glad your scan went well on Friday, are you having an un-mediacated iui?  Hope you get a positive on the ov test v.soon.  I'm in again on Monday for final scan then trigger, and in for "basting" on Wednesday.

Bethany - so sorry it was a bfn - sending you big hugs    .  

Lillybee - i know how you feel about whether to give it a few months off, or get staight back on the horse?!  This ttc is really hard sometimes.

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww, or in for scans this week.
Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## TQ

Hello all!!  I'm finally back - had such a manic few weeks am glad the clinic didn't bother getting back to me so I couldn't do this cycle!  Work has been incredible again - one day I was literally running round the office trying to get everything done, and still failed miserably.  Even had to take a sick day as I was so tired and had so much to get done at home that late finishes meant I hadn't been able to!  Had a fab weekend away for my sister's birthday and DD really enjoyed herself - we went for a 5 mile walk on the Saturday in the moors and I ended up carrying DD in the sling the whole way - I was near ready to collapse by the time we found the pub!  Luckily my mum took her back to the hostel in a car going back so I could make the walk home (another 2.6 miles uphill!).  It's times like that I'm glad she's small for her age and is only 8.5kg!

Anyway, got in touch with the clinic this week and they said they'd find out what the consultant thought about me doing meds next time and would follow up on my complaint to find out why I'd not heard back yet, so some progress of sorts - although that was last Monday and I've heard nothing since!!  My dr also wrote to me to confirm that no dr in Kent had ever prescribed clomid!  Find that really hard to believe, but difficult to argue really.  Today's day 19 so this week I'm going to start being all healthy and taking some of the suggested supplements you talk about on here to give myself the best chance next month.  

Enough about me.

So sorry to hear the BFNs LillyBee and Bethany.  LillyBee I assume I ovulate naturally but taking my BBT suggests I might not every month (and it's thought most women have occasional anovulation) so I am going to try a medicated cycle next month to give it everything I've got.  Sometimes my follies  aren't massive and my lining can be a bit thin so I figure that taking something to encourage bigger follies (even at the risk of multiples) has got to be worth a shot as well as some progesterone and estrogen support for the LP to keep the lining thickening.  Determined to try everything available to me next cycle - having saved a month and half's money through an abandoned and no go cycle, we figure we can afford it a bit better. I don't see any harm in giving nature a bit of a helping hand, but it's absolutely your decision to make as it's your body.   Take care of yourself.

Good luck to those of you on your TWW - hope you're not going too   yet!

Am also concerned about Prickly - she's not updated her diary either.  If you're reading, we all hope you're ok hon and are thinking of you.    

Welcome to all the newbies - lovely to have you here - I'm sure you'll find that the ladies on here are a wealth of support and knowledge - I've learnt so much in the last couple of months!

Promise to try and keep up with the updates now - work's meant to be quieter this week as everyone's away - fingers crossed!!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

LillyBee and Bethany sorry to hear about your BFN     Hope you are both doing okay. 

Good luck to everyone who is testing today and tomorrow. 

I hope everyone is doing okay wherever you are in the TTC roller-coaster.   

AFM - I enjoyed a rare night out last night which was good, I had my HyCosy scan on thursday, I am in the process of choosing my donor and I am waiting to hear when I can start treatment. I think it might be Jan now as I am gonna miss my Nov cycle and then my next one falls bang on christmas day so I don't want to risk having to abandon! 

Kara x


----------



## shell4roy

Hi Rungirl,

Im using 100mg Clomid this cycle but happy to say it worked this time as last cycle (50mg) it stopped me producing any follicles at all. No Positive on ov test yet but hope i do tomorrow so can go in & get basted. I have a week off work this week so would be an ideal time so I can just relax & think positive thoughts about it being the start of our much longed for child/children. 

Good luck to you for tomorrow & Weds, will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully we will both be on 2ww after next few days.

Shell x


----------



## beannebee

So sorry Lillybee and Bethany.  Keep on keeping on!     

Bethany, it sounds like you have some huge decisions to make, I hope it is not too laborious looking into all the different options, and that whatever you decide to do it goes well.  Every decision is the right decision when it is taken.  

Good luck with the supplements TQ, hope they make everything all strong and sticky! 

Gibs, sorry that you had a hormonal upset, it is horrible when you feel like that...    Hope you are feeling better.  It is so hard having pregnant friends while you're going through this, my pregnant friend keeps ringing just at the end of each 2ww asking how things are going then I have to tell her 'not sure' then 'bfn', and so I'm trying to avoid her until the 2ww is over (which I do feel a bit guilty about, but I have to protect myself).  Well done for getting through the lunch still smiling!

Shell4roy, Rungirl, Wishing & Missy - Hope your next tx goes well.  

Hi everyone else, good luck for OTDs coming up.

AFM: Still not much going on. 
Bee x


----------



## rungirl

Beannebee - just seen your otd is tomorrow, oohh, how you feeling?? xxx


----------



## beannebee

Rungirl - Hehe, I have been feeling absolutely fine until today and have gone   all day today.  I'm not getting symptoms of anything, pg or af, so I've just been back and forth guessing all day.  I have started to get a bit of lower back pain which makes me think old af is on her way, but I have been sitting badly in my office chair too, so... y'know.  I'll just wait and see!  Because I've been symptom free and have been concentrating on relaxing all 2ww I think I feel ok about a bfn if it's that again, and me and DH have been planning what to do next r.e. ivf so we have a next move which feels good.  I'll let you know what happens either way.  Thanks for asking!  Hope your trigger & basting go well this week.     
xx


----------



## shell4roy

Good luck for tomorrow Beannebee, Hope its a bfp for you.

Shell x


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Quick question......

I am waiting for ovulation to occur so I can get basted but tonight I have had some pains in left side... Could this be ovulation happening? Sorry for sounding so thick but not noticed these pains before.

Thanx for your help.

Shell x


----------



## Clare the minx

Hello everyone,

Have had a low day today unfortunately!Went to my parents for dinner and had been feeling quite positive before hand but whilst there I went to toilet and upon wiping saw a tiny(I mean tiny)bit of red/pink mucus so obviously it freaked me out so much I nearly passed out!That was at 2 in the afternoon and I've had nothing since then.Before you say implantation bleeding on thursday last week I had a light pink/red/brown discharge all day but only on knickers not when wiped so was hoping it might of been implantation bleeding.
I had no coloured discharge before then or after bar the little bit of red today so don't know what to think for the best now.Have had stomach twinges on and off since day I had IUI done and still getting them today so I'm soo confused.com!
Trying to stay positive as not bleeding and it was only a spot of re/pink mucus but you know how once the seed of doubt is planted it's hard to get it back out.Also it's not pessaries as I'm doing a ntaural cycle and am not taking pessaries so please keep your fingers crossed for me that it was nothing really and I'll still get a   !I am so keeping my fingers crossed and wish I could sleep the days away till I can test but I am 11 days out from the IUI so still got some days left.

Hope the rest of you are okay anyway.

      and    to all.


----------



## beannebee

Shell4roy - that pain could be ovulation starting. Not very many people feel anything, so you are lucky if you get a sign, look for other signs too. 
Clare the Minx - sorry you feel so worried! Don't assume anything, how about testing early to put your mind at rest one way or another?  Either that or maybe give the clinic a ring tomorrow to ask their advice.  Sorry I can't be more helpful! Most imporantly, don't stress too much, relax as much as you can.
Xx


----------



## Bethany915

Lillybee - sorry to see that you had a BFN too   .  Good luck on deciding your next plan of action.

Beannebee - good luck for testing tomorrow.  Surely one of us will get lucky this month   .

All - Thanks for the good wishes after my BFN.  Am reasonably positive about things - I've ordered my DHEA but I think I might have one more go at IUI this month (assuming I can persuade my body to ovulate on a Friday rather than the weekend!).  This would be my last chance before I turn 43 and psychologically that sounds very old   .

Hi to everyone else.

B xx


----------



## shell4roy

good morning all,

Got my smiley face this  morning on ovulation test yayyyy. Got to phone hospital to get a time for going in for basting. Feeling excited now.

Shell X


----------



## rungirl

Great news Shell!!!  How exciting. 

Clare the Minx - Stay positive its still early days, could be implantation??     

Sorry for the bfn sending you big hugs     

Big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## shell4roy

hi Beannebee,

What other signs should i look for to know if im ovulating? I know about cm but that is about all. I hope im not sounding stupid but would be intersting to know more signs.

Good luck for today.

Shell x


----------



## Clare the minx

Hello to you all,
How everyone doing today?

Beannebee-Good Luck with testing today!Really hoping you get a   .

I'm feeling okay today and I'm on day 12 today of my 2ww.I've not had any other spots of pink/red so am trying to get my mojo back on!Not bleeing so thats always a good sign and have gone off food slightly but am making sure I still eat every couple of hours just incase.Still thinking of testing wed which will be my day 14 post IUI.My moods are up and down like a yo-yo which isn't fun I can go from positive it works through to negative thoughts but am    that I do get a positive.

Shell4roy-Thats great news not long now till you'll be on the 2ww and I hope you get a    at the end of it.
Good luck to anyone else whose testing today and anyone going to be basted or for scans.

Love and          to all!


----------



## TQ

Morning all!  Just a quick one.

Good luck today Beannebee - hope it's good news.   

Shell4roy - good luck with basting - have you got a time yet?  Will be interested to know their protocol from OPK+ to IUI.

Clairetheminx - I think it's quite normal to have bleeds throughout pregnancy - obviously some people experience more than others.  I know I had a bit of blood when I wiped (TMI sorry) when I was 7 weeks pregnant (and had just got back from the west coast of the US).  I was soooooo worried I didn't sleep that night and took a day off sick, but all was fine.  I guess things shift about a bit and can cause some disturbance.  Hoping it's a good sign for you anyway.   

AFM: Just heard from the clinic - I have a letter in the post as a response to my complaint (where they thawed out the sperm even though I had already ovulated so I had to go ahead against my wishes) and they have agreed to waive any costs from last month's abandoned cycle as a gesture of goodwill!  Yay!

They have also agreed that I can start clomid tablets (not sure of dosage yet) on CD2, so going to pop in and get the prescription this afternoon.  Was a bit surprised it's tablets and not injections, but got to be happy with that outcome - anyone know the difference?  And I think someone mentioned before that there was an optimum day to start clomid to avoid any problems with endometrium thinning - was that earlier rather than later in the cycle?

Have a good day!


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Still waiting for a phone call from hospital but it will be tomorrow I go in not today. They say I will have more chance of conceiving if I get done tomorrow so I will have to take their word for it.

TQ  my consultant says you can start the Clomid on either day 2 or 3 but they pretty much give same effect so sorry I cant be more help.

Good luck

Shell x


----------



## shell4roy

ooohhhh spooky,  just had call from hospital...  I go in at 11am tomorrow..

So excited now.       thoughts from now onwards.

Thanx Clare the minx & good luck for your test.. hope its a  

Shell x


----------



## Missy123

shell4roy - Good luck for tomorrow.   

Prickly - Hope you are ok!   

Lots of   for anyone testing this week or having treatment.

My AF arrived on time so start my injections tomorrow and scan on Thursday so i hope all works out well this time. Left ovary didn't respond last time to drugs so lets hope it wakes up this month! Had pain on and off in right side since last treatment so hope all is ok there.  
Can anyone tell me what a lap and dye test is please? I had a test i think they called it salp for short to check my tubes etc is this the same?


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Back from Spain, was supposed to get back last Tuesday but the flight was cancelled due to french strike so got back yesterday at 2 am!!! 

  to all that have had BFNs please look after yourselves. xx

VIF - Well done on the weight loss. x

AFM - I was supposed to start Norethisterone last friday but as I was stuck in spain not able to do so.  I have taken them since yesterday but that will mean I take 8 rather than 10 anyone have any idea if this will make a difference?

love and hugs to all

Moo.x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks for all your kind wishes and comments ladies. Unfortunately...a BFN...and I had decided this would be my last IUID....so had to get my head round the sense of loss.... 

Anyway.....have carefully considered finances and emotions....did some research and soul searching....not ready to give up my dreams of having another child just yet!

But I have to acknowledge that time is not on my side, my eggs are old and although I responded well to clomiphene with 3 follies and lovely lining, it just is not happening for me with IUI, natural or medicated cycles...and I can't keep throwing money at finding that one elusive good egg!

So, I have done lots of e mailing and now going ahead with donor embryo adoption / transfer ar Reprofit - costs is 500 euros for single embryo transfer and 1000 euros for transfer of two embryo's...they guarantee you hatching blasts....using eggs from much younger woman and donor sperm...they have matched me with 2 frozen embryo's, both hatching blasts, with same donor female and donor male hair colour / eye colour / blood group as myself and my dd....I dont have to take any major stimming meds...no ultrasounds except one to check lining thickness...and the transfer can be done in a day, flying there and back on same day / next day!!.

I have done so much reading, my head hurts...but I feel truly this is the way forward for me....success rates are over 60% for fresh embryo and 35% for frozen embryo transfers...compared to 10-15% for IUID....

So ladies, I am signing out of this thread now...but I truly wish you all the best of luck with your journey and plenty of BFP's in the coming months!! You are a great bunch of people....this virtual world of like minded women has really helped me...thankyou to everyone!! 
Much love, Prickly.xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Prickly

Big hugs   and glad you have a plan.  We'll miss you.  As mentioned in my PM, I might be following you shortly down the EA route!  Thanks for all your useful info (especially about IUI timings) and lots of luck   for the next step of your journey!

B xx


----------



## anmammow

Hi all,

Thanks Bethany915, Missy123 and beannebee for your replies and welcomes  Apologies for my slowness getting back, not online all that much (except at work and I'm too overlooked to go on this forum!).

ICI is £350 and IUI £450 at our clinic (not including sperm, and natural IUI not medicated). So not a huge difference but if we need several rounds it will soon add up.

Re telling work, I told my boss in my last job and it really took the pressure off, she was really lovely about it. Didn't tell my team as I didn't want them to know I was trying for a baby and might disappear off on maternity leave, and also didn't want them asking how it was going all the time. I was planning to tell my boss in my current job but we're having lots of upheaval at work at the mo so I'm not entirely sure I want him to know right now. I guess I'll see if the appointments come and awkward times and make my mind up then.

Clare the minx - what a great idea re mandatory massage!

We're just waiting for the doc's letter so that we can call the woman who organises the sperm (is that an embryologist?) and arrange for ours to be shipped over. Hoping to start tx in 5-6 weeks.

By the way there are two free pg tests on offer at www.duofertility.com/metro but be warned you do have to enter some info about how long you're ttc etc and they'll no doubt try to sell you an expensive fertility monitoring system!

Good luck to all in your tx and tests, everything crossed,

anmammow

/links


----------



## rungirl

Prickly - i'm so so sorry hunny, sending you big hugs   

Anmammow - Good luck in your next tx, hope those 5-6 weeks go quickly.

Shell - Hope all goes welll for you today.

Mina-moo - i'm sure that 8 days will be finr, fingers crossed for you.

AFM - i'm in for basting tomorrow, so a drug free day, took my trigger at 00:45 this morning so ready to go!!!

Big hugs to everyone i've missed xxxxxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Pricklyhedgehog-Oh babe I am ever so sorry   .At least your going forward with a new plan and I    that this one will work for you.It's nice to see you back though and I hope your next fertility treatment journy is has a better outcome for you in the end.

Shell-Good luck with the basting today.Hope it all goes easy for you and fingers crossed for you on the 2ww.Hope you get a BFP.

ANMAMMOW-Welcome and everyone here is so lovely and helpful there amazing!Hopefully you'll soon be able to start your treatment and also get a BFP at the end of it.

Beannebabe-How are you?Did you test and if so I'm hoping you got a BFP.

Love and       to all.xxx


----------



## beannebee

Hi everyone,
thanks for good thoughts and lovely wishes, but I'm afraid it's another BFN  I'm really not surprised although as test date approaches I always get a bit more hope... Never mind. Mw and dh are fine, not half as upset as last time which is a relief.
We are nhs, we've had our 3 iuis and now have one Ivf free too apparently which is amazing (I love this country, and this county.)  I'm going to ring clinic as soon as af starts and find out what to do next.  I'm taking a bit of a break though as we are going on holiday to New Zealand for 3 weeks in nov.
Good luck to you all!  Ill be checking out the ivf pages but I think I'll keep hanging around here for a while too if you don't mind, especially until I know exactly what we are doing next.  This place and all of you have been an incredible comfort and reassurance so far in this process and I don't want to lose that.  
I hope soon that there are some bfps here!!! 
Love and  to all of you!
Bee xx


----------



## Missy123

pricklyhedgehog - so sorry to hear your news we were all worried about you! Glad you are not giving up and have a new plan of action good luck with that and hope all goes well.   

beannebee - so sorry to hear it was a no and good luck for your ivf.   Glad you are not too down about it we all have to stay positive!

Just done my first injection this cycle and i am still shaking, thought it would be easier 2nd time round but it looks like i must still have my needle phobia even though i jabbed myself about 20 times before! It can only get easier now surely now the first ones out of the way.


----------



## Clare the minx

Marsmaiden-How are you?Not heard from you for a long while and know your due to test soon so am hoping you get a good result.

Well I'm now 13 days post IUI and was thinking of testing tomorrow(day 14) instead of otd which is 22nd october but now it's nearly there I am getting sooo scared to test!God it's insane we wish the day to test hurry's up then when it's nearly here we get scared to actually test   .Have not got even one test in the house so I couldn't be tempted to test early.I am still soo thirsty all the time and still having stomach twinges on and off so haven't really got a clue one way or the other whether it's worked.

Hope your all doing okay today.xx

     and


----------



## TQ

Prickly - I'm so sorry.  I was concerned it was bad news when you hadn't been on.  But your research and findings sound really positive and a great alternative to giving up altogether.  I hope you will be continuing your diary so I can keep an eye on your progress - you've certainly been a wealth of information to me over recent months and I thank you for that.  Good luck with your new journey and do drop in occasionally.

Beannebee - I'm sorry for you too hon.  But, again, you sound positive and ready to move forward to the next stage.  I imagine the holiday to NZ is helping of course - hope you have a wonderful time.  It's great that you can now try IVF through the NHS - it's nice to hear of winners in the horrid postcode lottery!

Lillybee - just wanted to say hi and check you're ok down there - heard there'd been some big aftershocks so keeping my fingers crossed you're all ok.

Shell4roy - expect you're on your way by now, but hope the basting goes well and the 2WW doesn't drive you   

Missy123 - sorry you're finding the injections hard - hope things get easier and you respond well.

Mina-moo - afraid I can't help on the question - have you tried calling your clinic?  Hope you were able to enjoy the unexpected bonus to your holiday? 

anmammow - welcome to the thread!  Sounds like there isn't much difference between ICI and IUI for you.  The only thing I wondered is about the sperm - can't remember if you're using donor sperm, but seem to recall there being an option to have it washed which affects the treatment protocol you have - might be worth checking as I think washed sperm can't be used for ICI (or it might be the other way round) - something to do with it not working.  This is all from memory from when we bought our sperm back in early 2008 so I could be wrong.  Anyway, hope all goes well and you get to start soon.

rungirl - what time's your basting tomorrow - did they tell you to trigger at that time, or did you decide (it seems like late night triggers are quite common on here - I'm an early to bed kind of person so not sure I could stay awake that late!!)

Clare - you've been so good not testing early, it would be great if you can hold out for a few more days - but it does seem like a long time past IUI.  Do you know how long your LP usually is?  I can't remember if you're on progesterone support but if AF isn't here yet, then that's a promising sign?!

AFM - picked up my prescription yesterday and checked prices at the hospital pharmacy - seems like everything there is £7.20 so will definitely be using them over anywhere else.  Plan to drop it in this afternoon to collect tomorrow - might also drop the ovitrelle prescription in that I didn't get to use in August so I have it there ready in case I need it.  Got my heater under my desk at work now as fed up feeling cold all the time - isn't it weird how the cold weather just suddenly creeps up on you!


----------



## Clare the minx

Beannebee-I am ever so sorry hun.  .At least you know you can try again and you've still got the IVF but hopefully you'll be successful  on next tx.

TQ-Nope not on progesterone support so am keeping my fingers crossed might try and hold on a little bit longer and instead of doing day 14 or 16 I'll do day 15 so inbetween.Go from postivie feelings to negative but thats normal on the 2ww.

Love to all.xxx

    (  please let me get a BFP)


Had to edit to just add just went to toilet and when wiped had some red mucus discharge so now am crying as I think 'she' is on her way.


----------



## rungirl

Evening Ladies!

Shell - how was basting today, exciting being PUPO!!

TQ - The nurse called to say trigger at 00:45 and then in for basting at 12:45 tomorrow, so that's 36 hours after trigger.  I'm usually early to bed too, so had to set my alarm!!!  

Clare - hope the witch stays away for you, it could be implantation?  Stay positive sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Beannebee - So sorry    

Prickly - big    glad you have a plan and I will be   for you. x 

TQ - like you I'm and early to bed bird   I've had to set my alarm for an 11.30 shot before now.   

Shell - hope all went well. x 

Missy - I'm sure the injections will get easier. x 

Rungirl - good luck for tomorrow.

Everyone else I hope you are all well and love and hugs to all.

Moo.x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
Thanks for all your replies. Have decided to have another go this month and then take a rest of a few before I do the final one. Have been taking 1/2 tab of clomid this time so hopefukly wont over stimulate . am just waiting to get our insurance claim cheque from earthquake as this will go towards our iui. If ok have scan and bloods booked on CD12 which is next tuesday.... fingers crossed this time..

Hope we get sone BFN's..

Beannebee - you say you are coming to NZ are you visitying the South Island... can give you some hints and tips of where to go etc... if intersted let me know as living there right now.

lillybee


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Basting went well yesterday, good strong swimmers apparently so fngers crossed. Now on the 2ww so    from me.

Good luck today Rungirl for your basting & lots of   for you too.

Sorry for ur bfn Beannebee  

Good luck to everyone.

Shell x

_ps Lillybee I think you mean some BFP's not bfn's_


----------



## Clare the minx

Hello all,Well have now had brown/red discharge all this morning so period will start properly for me today and I did test yesterday afternoon because of the discharge and got a BFN.So this time it didn't work for me,Have phoned my clinic up and asked them why did I have a brown discharge on day 7 but am now coming on period they seem to think it probably tried to settle in but unfortunately it hasn't.Gotta admit up till sun I was positive it worked but when saw small bit of red my heart sank and kept thinkin nope it's over now.
Am very down about it as you can guess and don't want to eat or do anything just want to crawl under my duvet never to be seen again BUT I will pull my big girl pants up and get on with it as I have to!My review is in Nov so am gonna try again next yearner year,new start.Hope everyone is okay and good luck for those testing soon and anyone whose in for basting soon.

Love and        to you all.xx


----------



## shell4roy

Awwww im so sorry Clare the minx. Fingers crossed it works out for you next time round.   

Shell x


----------



## rungirl

Hooray!!!! i'm now PUPO my otd is the 7th Nov?  That's 18 days away......aaarrgghh!!!

Shell - what is your otd as you were basted yesterday?

Clare - so sorry hunny     

xxxxx


----------



## shell4roy

hi rungirl

My otd is 2nd Nov 14 days after basting. I hope we both get a bfp & are carrying precious cargo now. Fingers crossed.

Shell X


----------



## rungirl

Ooohhhh, 14 days sounds better than my 18!!!!!  Might test at 14??

Be nice to both get bfp!!!  Be even better if WE ALL GOT BFP!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

So sorry to Clare, Beannebee, Prickly, Bethany   - we seem to be having a run of bfns again  *Clare *- glad you got your next appt sorted and starting again in the new year means you can let your hair down a bit at xmas! *Beannebee *- do stick around for a while! I'll be following the same path as you after this go if it doesn't work for me, so will be interested to hear what the next steps are. *Prickly* - wishing you a huge amount of  for the next stage of your journey - can't have been easy to make that decision, and I really hope it works out for you! *Bethany* - sounds like you've got a good plan in place for next steps for you too - you asked about morphology - I don't know much but I think they used to say it should be over 15%, but now it just has to be over 4%, so your KD should be ok - but you may want to do a bit of research into this!

*Rungirl *and *Shell *- great to hear you've both got through the basting, now just the 2ww to get through! Hopefully I shouldn't be too far behind you...

*Lillybee *- good luck with the stimming 

*Missy *- well done on getting through the first jab, and I'm sure they'll get easier over time - I can do them so fast now I don't have time to get freaked out any more!

*MinaMoo *- hope you got to enjoy the extra time in Spain and it wasn't too stressful being stuck!

*TQ *- great to hear you finally got a response to your complaint, good result, well done for standing your ground! Good luck with the next cycle  

*Venus *- you've gone quiet! Hope you're OK?

AFM - got my next scan tomorrow morning, so will probably find out when basting will happen soon - if it's like the last 2 cycles it'll be saturday. I've started doing ovulation tests today too, just to put my mind at rest as I was so convinced we missed it last month. No surge yet, so that's good. So hopefully only one more injection left to do this year 

Gibs x


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Hi everyone,

So sorry to all those with a bfn, so so hard each and every time. 
All the very best luck in the world to those that are moving on to new plans of action. 
Good luck on the TWW to Rungirl and Shell, fingers crossed for BFP's!!   

AFM I hope to join you Gibs on the Saturday basting. Follie looking like its getting ready for action. Next scan on Friday morning and I'm hoping a trigger shot and insem on Sat. Why oh why does my body always insist on ovulating over a weekend? This is the third time. It seems so unfair, particularly as my clinic closes on a Sunday. I just hate the threat of a cancelled cycle, all those injections and all that TIME gone to waste!!!  

Ok, moan over...

All the very best to everyone 

PC xx


----------



## Curio1

Hi All, Am I in the right place to join in please?  
We have waded through the NHS fertility tests & are now trying to choose a clinic, (its looking like the Wessex) to start IUI which we have been told can not be funded, so its a case of draw in the purse strings and here we go. They have said after our appointment next week it could be as soon as my next cycle   , I'd really like to fit something in before Xmas; now that we have a path its so hard to wait for both people and nature to agree.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Gibs:  Thanks for thinking of me!  I didn't think anyone would realise I'd gone   .  Good luck for your scan!

Beannebee, Prickly, Bethany, Clare:  I can't believe the run of BFNs is still going.  I'm sooooo sorry girls.  I know how devastating it is, especially if it's the 2nd or 3rd go.  I hope you all have plans in place for the next stages and I wish you loads of luck for future tx.  Prickly - good luck with the donor embies - sounds like a great idea for you - please come back and let us know how it went!!!

Hello to all the newbies....there's so many I can't keep up!!  And hello to all the oldies too   


I just wanted to check in and say I'm ok.  I'm nearly ready to start my 3rd IUI, af is due on Monday so fingers crossed it's on time.  I just needed a break from FF coz I was fed up of thinking about tx non stop.  It tends to take over on times doesn't it!?

A friend of mine has just found out that her 3rd IUI has failed.  I'm sooo gutted for her and it's making me wonder if it'll ever work for me.  So, my negative feelings are another reason for me having a break....I don't wanna bring you guys down.

Apart from feeling negative about tx, I'm really ok and concentrating on my diet.  Weighing tonight and have a good feeling I've lost so fingers crossed for that too!  Oh, and we're still waiting to find out if Sadie's pg.  I hope one of us will be this side of Christmas!!

Speak to you all soon when I'm back on the rollercoaster!

Emma


----------



## Missy123

curio 1 - Welcome and you are in the right place for your rollercaster of a journey it has more ups and downs than a big dipper but we come here for a moan or to encourage or help with advice so feel free if you need any help we will help as much as we can.

Venus - Welcome back hope the break did you a bit of good and good luck with round 3 of your tx.

Good luck for the bastings this week and anyone on their 2ww we need some BFP's to cheer us all up!

Just had my scan (day 4) got one at 10 they think was left from last month and three on other side 6, 5.5, 4 so now two jabs a day and back in a week. Got told my AMH is 15 so think thats good but they have found a small cyst on left but carry on as it was there last tx but got a bit smaller this time. So come on follies grow please.


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Everyone!
Quite a run of bad news - we've got to have some more positive news soon!   Big hugs to Claire, Beannebee, Prickly and Bethany   hope your all coping ok, and good luck for the next part of your journey  
Rungirl & Shell - Good luck for your 2ww's - you might be the BFP's that we're due!  
Gibs & Pinkcat - Fingers crossed your ready for basting  
Missy - fingers crossed you get some nice juicy follies   dont let the needles scare you - they're only tiny things!!
Venus - Sorry your feeling so negative, I know we're having a run of bad luck, but try to be positive   Hopefully we'll have a run of good news soon! Good luck with your weigh in! I do the slimming world "healty eating plan", I'm only maintaining, but I think its a good way of eating healthily.
Curio - welcome - I found things went quite fast once I went private too, when things were going right anyway! fingers crossed all goes ok for you  
Lillybee - good luck with your cycle - lets hope this is your month  
AFM - since I started bleeding the day before I was due to be basted (dont know why! - maybe still because of the miscarriage, although that was almost 3 months ago now!) I was told by the clinic to leave it for 4 weeks to see if AF arrives, which she doesnt normally by herself (normally take progesterone for a week to induce) but I have just been lightly bleeding everydy since, and that was almost 2 weeks ago, so I called the clinic today, and they're going to speak to the doc about what to do with me, and call me back tomorrow.  Really dont know what is going on with my body!! It never does what its told!!  
Hello to everyone else i've missed - positive thoughts to all  
J xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello to all of you, new and old.

Sorry to anyone who tested recently on got a BFN 

*Venus* - sorry to hear you have been feeling negative, I am glad your getting ready for the next round of IUI fingers crossed this is the one!  well done for doing well with your slimming world, good luck for your next weigh in.

*Jodie* - Sorry to hear your body is messing up plans, I hope you get things sorted soon and your clinic come up with a plan of action!

Good luck to all those having scans, bastings and on the dreaded 2WW. I am really hoping we get a run of BFPs soon!   

AFM - I have just got back from having my Hycosy scan. It actually wasn't too bad once you get over the thought of two men and a women all looking at your privates under an ultra bright light!!!! I am feeling a bit crampy now and I am bleeding but this is all normal apparently. I have got some antibiotics to take to prevent infection so I am nearly ready to start some treatment. I was pleased to hear my uterus was all normal, tubes working and ovaries okay. They found it hard to look at the left one and said there was some evidence of a past infection but it shouldn't affect anything. 

Positive vibes to all   

Kara x


----------



## always-hoping

Big hug to everyone who had a BFN this month.  I also found this one so far the hardest.  I don't know why but I really thought this was it.  Finding it hard to pick myself up but we have got to.  So best of luck for everyone for the next round.  Indeed we need some BFP to cheer us up.  I find it really therapeutic to read others success story.  I think if I get a BFP it will take me weeks for it to really sink in.

Happy thoughts..... I keep telling myself.  I think my next IUI will be on Monday.  The first part goes so fast, but the 2ww is agonizing.  Good luck for everyone in the waiting.


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies,

*Pinkcat *- good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope your timing works out for this cycle - that would be incredibly annoying to have to cancel! I'm lucky cos my clinic opens over the weekend (I thought it was just saturday, but found out today they do sunday too, as that might be when I end up basting!)

*Curio1* - welcome! Hopefully things will get moving for you now, it's all the tests and waiting for appointments that seems to take forever, so fingers crossed you'll get your first go sorted before xmas. 

*Venus* - glad you're doing OK - didn't want you thinking you'd been forgotten, and I wanted an update on Sadie too  Sometimes it helps to have a break from it all doesn't it, but don't worry about being negative here, we all go through it  Really hope it's third time lucky for you, and I can't wait to hear if there's puppies on the way too!

*Missy* - two jabs a day, ouch! Hope your follies get growing, and it's good the cyst doesn't seem to be causing any problems, hopefully it'll just vanish soon!

*Jodie* - sorry to hear things aren't going to plan, that sounds really annoying, do hope they manage to work out what's going on and sort it out for you 

*wishing & dreaming *- glad the hycosy went OK, we soon get over losing our dignity don't we! And great to hear everything's as it should be and you can get going soon!

*alwayhoping* - sorry you're feeling so sad  , it's so hard isn't it. Is there anything nice you can treat yourself to, to take your mind off tx? I find it helps a bit sometimes...  Good luck with the next IUI and I really hope it works for you this time 

afm - had my scan this morning, and was very excited to have 2 follies! one around 16mm, one at just over 15, so that's my best result ever, I've only ever had 1 before. Nurse had to give me the warning that twins were possible, and I was 'bring it on!'  So I'm feeling a bit more hopeful about this month, gives us slightly better odds of success. Off to be scanned again tomorrow, then basting either sat or sun depending on whether I'm surging tomorrow.

 to everyone!

Gibs x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - Glad that you're back, how did WW go?  Sorry you've been feeling down, this journey is so hard full of ups and downs but one day I'm sure your dreams will come true. Just wish it could be easier though.   

Jodie - Sorry that your body's not listen to the plan hope everything works out soon. x

W&D - Glad the hycosy went well. 

alwayshoping -   I know how hard it is to pick up and carry on but you will get there. x 

Rungirl and Shell - good luck on the 2ww. 

Missy - hope the injections are getting easier. 

Curio - Welcome .x  

Gibs - Great news and good luck for Sat/Sun.   I'm   that this is the time for you. 
PC - Good luck for Saturday    

Lillybee - good luck. 

TQ - hows things?

AFM - Doing ok but I think the time away gave me a little to much time to think in some respects, I'm worried about going through this again, I'm worried about it not working, I'm worried about it working and then having another Chem Pg!!! I know I have to do this as I'm not ready to accept a life without children yet but its so hard.  

Sorry for the down post I just don't know who else to speak to, my DH is wonderful and will always listen but sometimes it just helps to talk to others that are or have gone through the same issues.

Love and hugs to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls!!

Mina-moo:  I think it's natural for you to be worried after what happened last time.  It was so cruel when things finally looked like they'd worked.  It's going to be scary for you even if you get a BFP but going through all the stress and worry is the only thing that will get you what you want.  I really hope and pray that it works for you - for real this time.  I'd hate to see you go through another disappointment.  I just don't know how I would've handled what you've been through so I think you've been really brave and been really strong to get going again.  You know you've got lots of friends on here to support you so whenever you're scared or upset just come and talk to us.  What stage are you at now?  Sorry I haven't kept up to date with things.

Gibs:  That's fantastic news about having 2 follies!!  I was praying for 2 on my last cycle - I did get 2 but the 2nd one was quite a bit smaller than the lead.  So, good luck for your basting on the weekend - I really hope this is the one!!!  Oh, and Sadie is showing signs but nothing concrete until she can have her scan at 4 weeks!!  It's mad that dogs have a 4ww but are only pg for 63 days!!  LOL

Kara:  I'm glad everything looked good on the hycosy!  I hope you recover soon   

Jodie:  I'm so sorry to read that you had a mc.  It must be really hard to go back to tx so soon afterwards.  I hope the docs and nurses can tell you why you started bleeding before your basting.  I hope it's nothing to be concerned about so you can get on with tx asap.   

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry I've not done more personals - still catching up!

AFM:  Lost 3.5lb in Slimming World.  So that's 8lb in 3 weeks woowoo!!!!!

Emma


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

A bit of advice needed as I was basted on Tuesday but this evening I have noticed some brown discharge when i wipe, not a lot but its got me worried. Is this normal as I did not have this on my 2 previous IUI treatments?

Thnx for ur help

Shell x


----------



## rungirl

Hey Shell,

I also had brown'ish discharge after basting the next day, i think its normal, well i hope it is?!  I'm taking it as a good sign.  How are you feeling otherwise?  I'm getting lots of cramps, and slightly lower back ache....oh no, i'm symptom spotting already and its only day 2!!!
What was you otd was it the 3rd Nov?

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Shell

Yes I've heard of this happening before and I think it's where they've been messing around to perform the IUI.  I wouldn't worry about it but I'd still probably give the clinic a call to tell them and see what they say.

Hope you're ok!

Emma


----------



## shell4roy

Hiya,

Thanx for your help, just been in touch with hospital & they said it could just be when they inseminated on Tuesday & it will be from cervix not lining of the womb but if it gets any worse to get back in touch.  Feel relieved now.

My otd is 2nd Nov Rungirl & not had any other symptons apart from slight stomach cramps. Hope its a good sign too.

Shell x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good Luck Shell - turn this bad run of BFNs into a BFP for us


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi all-

Good luck to all testing soon and here's hoping you get a BFP

Gibbs-Thats great news on the size of your follicles and bring on the twins...lol!Double trouble but twice the fun!Really hoping this will mean a brilliant end to this year when you get a BFP.

Afm-I'm still feeling low but pulling up my big girl pants so will get there.Have spouts of feeling really low but christmas is coming so something to look forward to and I BELIEVE IN SANTA(I also believe in tooth fairys etc it's the big kid in me that never grew up!...lol)

Congrats to those with BFP

and for those who got a bfn    and don't worry we will get there.WE ARE WOMEN AND WE ARE STRONG SO THOUGH WE MAY BE DOWN WE WILL GET BACK UP AGAIN!XXX


Love,     and     to all.xx


----------



## Curio1

Thanks for all the welcomes  , its a great outlet when the rest of the world are oblivious  .
We are hearing anything from IUI to ICSI from different people but hope things will be clearer after Tuesday's appointment and will be pressing for IUI as a starting point if we can. 

Just got all the paperwork through from the clinic and found that we need to have HIV tests etc, I don't know why I was   , it makes sense but it had not crossed my mind before; I'm sure going to know everything there is to know about myself by the time they have finished testing.

Hats off to you all who have the determination to keep going no matter what  .


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - thanks so much for you message, you always have words of wisdom for which I am greatful.  I have my baseline scan on 27th then start injections on the 28 and 29th, basting should be around the 8th Nov all being well.  Congratulation and the 3.3lbs that brill.  I really could do with losing some weight I was always aroung the 8st mark for years but the last 2 yrs I've gone up to 10.7 which is quite heavy for me at 5'3". fingers crossed for sadie. x

Shell - I think its probably from where they mess around with you and nothing to worry about. x 

Clare - Sorry that you are feeling down I do understand this journey we go through can be so tough.   

Gibs - great news on the two follies. x 

Curio - like you I was a bit shocked with all the tests.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Mina-Moo:  We'll be cycling together then coz my af is due on Monday!!  27th is my b'day so hoping I don't have to go for scans on that day!  I also hope af is not early as I don't want af pains on the weekend.  I wish I could have a button to press when I'm ready for af!!   

Yep, I know the feeling with gaining weight.  I was always around 8st, then I spent a few years at around 9st and was happy with that but then it all piled on big time in the space of 2 years!!  Now I'm 14st 3lb and I'm only 5ft 4in so not at all good for me and feels horrible.  But it's coming down which is the main things.  SW is fantastic - I'd recommend it over WW any day!

Good luck this cycle 

Emma


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Hey all,

Shell- I had brown discharge 2 days post iui on my 2nd cycle, just a bit of trauma from the poking of the cervix I think.

Hope everyone else is bearing up and feeling ok. It always seems tougher when the nights draw in and it gets dark. 

I'll be joining the tww tomorrow, got a bastin at 10.00hrs. Working really hard on the positive thoughts. Only one follie but hey, it only takes one right?

Gibs - any clue on your bastin day yet? Excellent news about your two follies. Good luck!!

All the best to every one else 

PC xx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

*Pinkcat *- hope it went well for you this morning! I'm basting tomorrow, so I'll only be a day behind you on the 2ww - fingers crossed for a run of bfps soon 

*Venus *- way to go on the weight loss, you're doing fantasically! Aw, I so hope you and Sadie both end up being preggers at the same time, how lovely would that be? Hope AF behaves and turns up on time on Monday for you 

*MinaMoo *- as venus says, it's only natural to be worried after what happened last time - chemical pregnancies are so cruel, and for it to happen after going through tx is even harder to deal with. But on the positive side, you know you _can _get pregnant now, and do keep posting whether you're feeling up or down, we're all here to support you 

*Curio *- good luck with tuesday's appointment  - they do a crazy amount of tests don't they! I don't actually remember us being tested for hiv, but it was probably in there somewhere with all the other blood tests 

*Clare *-  - sorry you're feeling low, but don't be hard on yourself, it's OK to feel sad about things sometimes, and we're all allowed a bit of a wallow! I'm sure santa will get you some great pressies this year too 

*Shell *- hope everything's settled down for you now, the clinic's mentioned to me before that you can get spotting after basting, so I think it's fairly common. Great that they've put your mind at rest about it, good luck with the rest of the 2ww 

*Rungirl *- it's so hard not to symptom spot isn't it, doesn't matter how early it is  . Hope you've got lots of nice things lined up to take your mind off the wait!

afm - feeling soooo much more positive about this cycle than the last one! Had my second scan yesterday, and had one follie at 17.5, one at 16.5, and then an extra one had appeared at 12! They weren't expecting that one to do anything though, so triplets isn't a risk - that would be a bit much 

Have been doing OPKs for the last few days and no surge, so that's reassured me that the timing is right this cycle. Did my trigger at midnight last night (so glad I asked for ovitrelle to avoid stabbing myself with shards of glass from the pregnyl like last time ), and then picked up a surge this morning - basting is scheduled for midday tomorrow, so that's all spot on - hooray!

On the downside, our car has just died  - so we're having to make decisions about whether to spend another big wodge of money on fixing it so it can limp on for another year, or facing the inevitable and buying a new one. I'm squirreling money away as much as I can at the moment in case we have to fund future ivfs, so it's not great timing! Might have to get the bus to basting tomorrow 

Gibs x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Just a quick message from me as I'm out tonight to wish gibs good luck for tomorrow. xx 

Love and hugs to all
Moo.x


----------



## rungirl

Gibs - Hope all goes well for your basting tomorrow and glad all is spot on for you tx.  Shame about your car, our's died the day we got back from holiday in September, i'm walking and taking the bus, all ok, so far, but might be different if it snows!!!!

Pinkcat - Another basting tomorrow, hope all goes ok.  And then you get to join us on the lovely 2ww.

Shell4roy - have you started symptoms spotting, or had any more browm discharge??  It feels ages away i'm on on day 3!!!

Clare - sorry to hear that your feeling low, sening you big hugs xx

Minamoo - thinking of you for your next treatment.


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Thanx for all your comments over brown discharge, between you & hospital you all put my mind at ease.

Rungirl.. not started sympton spotting yet as i have done that with last 2 go's so trying not to this time. no more brown discharge so feeling more relaxed about it. Got my hp tests in yesterday as I have not had them in ready for last 2 go's so trying to be more organised & doing things differently so hopefully i will get different outcome this time. I have done plenty of resting this week as had week off work but back tomorrow so not happy haha.

Gibs..  Good luck with your basting today    


Good luck to everyone on 2ww & anyone waiting for treatment.


Shell x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone, thanks for the good wishes shell, rungirl and minamoo - it all went fine today  

They were only half an hour late this time, yet they actually thought to tell us this time so I could wee if I was getting desperate, and lots of apologies for being late. Last time it was over an hour, and not a word!  It was one of the nurses I really like who did the iui, who was really helpful in answering questions and letting us take our time afterwards. She even asked DH if he wanted to press the plunger on the catheter to send the swimmers in! He turned down the offer though, think he was happier hanging out by my head than at the other end  

And then she suggested I book my review appt when I left, so I'd know when it would be, and I could just cancel it if we got a bfp, which was really good advice.  So that's booked for the 30th November, so if it doesn't work this time we won't have to wait long to find out the next steps. The receptionist was lovely too, saying 'I hope you have to cancel the appointment!'!

So I guess my OTD is 7th November, which I think is the same as you rungirl? Hope that's bfps for both of us that day   

Feeling pretty positive at the moment - let's see how long into the 2ww I can keep that up   

 to all,

Gibs x


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Hi everyone!
Thanks for all the good wishes!

Glad it went well for you today Gibs! Good luck and lots of    

It went ok for me yesterday, quick job done by our favourite nurse. Felt positive yesterday, less so today. Silly really, 1 day post iui and I'm thinking that I feel no different so it can't have worked....trouble is I am so used to it not working that I expect no different. NO to symptom spotting, the drugs have already ensured that I have sore bb's!!

Like you Gibs, I have plan B set up already. We have a pre assessment appointment for ivf on Tuesday, so if this cycle fails we have a route to follow. Ivf would kick off in feb if required. I so so hope that it doesn't come to that but I am realistic also. 

Shell and Rungirl - how are your respective 2ww's going?

Clare - I hope you're feeling a bit better and thanks for your words of strength.

Mina-moo- this is the hardest and sometimes the cruelest journey that we have to go through. Thinking of you for your next treatment, we are all strong and we CAN do this - as Clare said!

Good luck and best wishes to all  

PCxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Gibs - sounds like a really good day, nice when it all goes to plan, and yes we are both the 7th November, my clinic make us wait 18 days, can't believe i've only done 4, feels like forever already.  Be nice to have a double suprise on the 7th!!!      

Shell - sounds like a good plan not to symptom spot, try and stay busy.  I'm getting lots of cramping so far only sympton, but pretending not to read into anything, its soo hard to "casual"!!

Pinkcat - Glad all went well for you, and you got your favorite nurse.  Fingers crossed for you, what is your otd?

Mina-Moo & Clare - Thinking of you both and big hugs     

Hi to Venusinfurs and Curio xxxx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi ladies,
Well today was a bank holiday in NZ and tuesday have my scan and bloods, will be interesting to see what has happened as have taken 1/2 tab clomid thi stime. Feeling healthy this time and emotionally stronger than before.. so fingers and toes all crossed. I guess If all well tomorrow will be having my basting on thursday/friday?.. and then back onto the 2www- yuck. Anyway have decoded to get a pregnancy test kit this time so tgere are no horrid surprises. Last time I didnt get one and then thought I was pregant but then got a real shock when AF turned up ... so at least this time I can be prepared either way.. 

All the best to everyone else,
Love lillybeex


----------



## Missy123

venus - Hope your scan went ok today    i'm overweight also or just under tall as i like to think! Well done with doing something about it, I exercise 3 times a week but i eat the wrong things at the wrong times and been stuck at 13 stone for years never lose or put on and i'm 5'6. Thought of some lippo but rather spend my money on this....nah could never do that too much of a wimp.

gibs, rungirl, pinkcat and shellroy - well done with the bastings we need some BFP it's getting me down now with our run of bad luck on here...time for a change!

Sorry to anyone who got a BFN but be strong and pull up your big girls pants as you all seem to say now!  We are thinking of you.

So lots of       for all of you on the 2ww,  come on girls give us girls just behind you in tx something to aim for!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Thanks everyone for you words of wisdom it really does help.

Rungirl, shell, gibs and pinkcat - good luck on your 2ww   that it works for you all. x 

VIF - how's things?

Lillybee - good luck for tomorrow. 

Clare - Hope you are feeling a little better today?   

TQ - How's you?

AFM - Have baseline scan Wednesday and DH has arranged time off to come with me, normally I've gone on my own as there's not much to do apart from have scan and pick up drugs but as its my first time to see the nurse since the Chem Preg he thinks I might need a little more support, bless. x 

Everyone else hope all is well, and love and hugs to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## Clare the minx

Gibs-Fingers crossed the 2ww will pass quickly and easily for you.And I'm glad you got a nice nurse it always help when the Dr's or Nurse's doing the treatment are nice and friendly as it helps put us more at ease.I also had to wait round in the lovely gown till they were ready for me and I hate the waiting as one hundred and one things run through your mind.Really hope this is the one that works for you.   

Rungirl-Also good luck on the 2ww and hope it works as well.It would be lovely to see some more BFP on the IUI board as there seems to of been a run of bad luck but I'm sure that will change.


Pinkcat 1992-You will get there and I'm hoping this is it.It helps to try and stay relaxed and just don't do anything that you may look back and think I shouldn't of done that.And don't worry if your stressed for whatever reason as we all get stressed at times and it won't stop them settling in.

Also all you lovelies please don't feel down if someone is saying they've got sore boobies or feel sick and your feeling nothing or different things as we are all different and pregnancy affects all of us in different ways what I would say is any symptons you think you MAY be feeling stay positive about as positive thinking can only help and won't do you any harm.

Will be back doing IUI next year in jan now and am considering whether to try unmedicated again or try medicated.Well plenty of time to decide anyway.Am waiting for a house exchange to got through in next couple of weeks plus got review appointment next month so hopefully should be able to keep myself busy.

Hope your all doing fine anyway and good luck to anyone due to be basted or on 2ww.


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello all hope your okay, 

Lots of     for all on the 2WW I really hope we get lots of BFPs this time round! 

I have had a busy weekend sorting out all the old baby bits to give to my brother and his girlfriend, I found this really hard : (  but I know they need it more than me all the moment. I have been surrounded by pregnant women this week, first I went on a course for work and the lady running it was 37 weeks pregnant, then this weekend my brothers girlfriend and a friend who are due round Christmas ! .

Sorry for the quick me me me post, I will try to catch up properly later. Quick question for you all. I have just finished having all my pre treatment tests and am ready to actually start having some treatment. I had thought I would wait and start in Jan as I thought I would miss out on November due to getting an appointment etc and then I am due to ovulate on Xmas day so thought it silly to try then as it would prob get cancelled. I have now however been given an appointment where I can get one IUI done in November. I can't decide whether to have one and see how it goes or wait till Jan  I can only afford to have 4 goes so should I wait till I can have them back to back or just go for it in November ? 

Hugs to all xx  

Kara


----------



## Clare the minx

Kara-If you feel like you'd like to have a go before christmas then yes I'd take the nov as it's unlikely they'll do it in dec due to them closing for christmas.You never know it might be the best early christmas present you'll ever get-I truly hope so.Either way do what is right for you.If you want to start fresh next year then do that as it could be a new year so a new start.Either way good luck.xx


----------



## TQ

Hello all!

Mina-Moo - good luck for your scan on Weds - lovely of DH to come with you - sometimes you think you're ok but then you realise you're not. Hope all goes well

VIF - massive congrats on the weight loss - you're an inspiration! I'm a shortie and can put weight on really easily without trying and have realised that recent months it's been creeping up again - trying to find the willpower to do something about it, but soooooo hard. So know how tough it must be for you. Did AF come today?

Shell4roy - nearly halfway there! Hope being back at work hasn't been too hard!

rungirl - how's it going?

Claire - thanks for the PMA check! We are all strong - proven by being here in the first place and driven by our desire for something so precious. Hope you're doing ok - sounds like you've got lots to keep you busy till Jan!

curio - welcome! Yes lots of tests you probably didn't even know existed, but good to get them all done - try and get copies of any paperwork with results in case you ever need to change clinics - it helps avoid having to redo them all.

Pinkcat - glad basting went well - it's so hard to stay positive, but best to try and just carry on with life as much as normal and hopefully, the weeks will fly by to your BFP 

gibs - great news on the follies and a good basting experience. Sorry your car died though - there's always something isn't there!! Looking forward to lots of good news on here over the next week or so  

lillybee - good luck for your scan - guess it's anytime now as you're down under!

W&D - think only you can make the decision - we are debating whether to do another one after this or wait till Jan - think it might be nice to have Christmas "off" from all the stress but then am very impatient and believe in fate and will always wonder if I might miss my turn iyswim?!!

AFM: So picked up the clomid last week and also put in the old ovitrelle prescription so I could be prepared for all eventualities! Only had to pay £7.20 for each one which was loads cheaper than anywhere else so that was a bonus!

Went and got some of the supplements recommended to take and stupidly started the EPO on Saturday thinking it would be good to have a bit of a headstart. Didn't know they can bring on a bleed. So this morning I wiped (sorry for TMI) and there was bright red blood there - 2 days earlier than I expected but all good to get going again. Used a tampon but there's been nothing there all day so haven't actually got AF after all it seems - guess it's the EPO Now not sure what to do as told the clinic and got appointment for day 10 scan next Weds and supposed to be starting clomid on day 2 which is supposedly tomorrow - but if I'm not really bleeding then I guess I should hold off. Tempted not to mention it to clinic though as they missed ovulation last time as it was early but still haven't got me in for an earlier scan so think this could be in our favour? So confusing - why can't my body just behave??!!! Am I doing the right thing

Been going through AngelBump's Fertility Protocol today and putting a list of supplements and timings together so I can stock up - already got EPO, starflower oil and Co-enzyme Q10 as well as Sanatogen Mother to be + omega 3 but lots still to get!! An interesting read for anyone that's not seen it:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Also got official confirmation of my promotion today - Regional Admin Lead for the South - basically have the admin leaders from each office in the south region report to me and I then report into the management meeting each month. This is as well as my normal role, so will be quite a challenge as already really busy, but good to be making progress up that ladder at last!!

Ok - DP's got me some new york cheesecake as a well done so better get going and get munching - might be last time I indulge if I'm serious about being healthy for this cycle!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls!

Hope you all had a great weekend.  It's getting sooooo damn cold!!

Gibs:  I'm glad the basting went well.  Good luck for keeping sane on your 2ww   

Mina:  Good luck for your baseline tomorrow.  I have mine tomoz too!!  So we'll be proper cycle buddies!  I hope you're not too nervous going through it all again.  That's so thoughtful of DH   

TQ:  It's so hard getting the motivation - especially when there's so much else going on in life!!  Ooooh did you have to mention the cheesecake?!?!?!  I made a Bailey's cheesecake following a SW recipe yesterday - it's ok but no where near as nice as a real proper full fat cheese cake!!  Nom nom nom!!  And well done on the promotion - that's fantastic news!!!  I didn't realise you're having another go before Christmas - I missed so many posts!!  Good luck with this cycle   

Missy:  Yep, I like your theory....I'm also a little under height   

Hello everyone else!!  I hope everyone's doing good wherever you are within your cycles    

AFM:  AF was a day late but arrived today.  I have my scan tomoz so starting all over again!!  I was hoping I could avoid a scan tomoz as it's my birthday but nevermind!  So...I'm layed up on the settee with my usual af/endo pain but I'm happy that we're cycling again!  Just hope this is 3rd time lucky coz I'm sick of life being on hold!

Catch you all later

Emma


----------



## TQ

Sorry VIF - did realise after I posted that it was mean to mention that - but it was only a tiny little one!!

Looks like we're cycle buddies as after my weird not bleed yesterday morning at 5.30am (and nothing after), AF is here in full force today.  Don't have baseline scans at my clinic, so booked in for CD10 next Weds - which will actually be CD9 (shhhhh don't tell them!!).

Also finally got a letter in response to my complaint yesterday.  It was franked on 21/10 but dated 22/09 and folded up 7 times and then another bit along the short edge to get the address in the window!  So unbelievably shocking (from a pedantic PA perspective)!  The consultant wrote that I should have been given the emergency pager to go through to the dr and that ovulation can occur anywhere between 24-36 hours post LH surge and the egg will last for approximately 48 hours.  She also said that if I wanted to try another cycle, there would of course be no charge.

We all know the egg is NOT viable for 48 hours so that irritates me.  But also not sure about the free cycle bit as the admin person yesterday said she'd raise an invoice for this cycle.  I questioned it as we already paid upfront last month and that was abandoned so have credit with them anyway, but this means that in theory they should be refunding the money surely?  After all it should be in our account earning interest not theirs.  Should I make a fuss??


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick post from me to wish VIF good luck with your scan tomorrow, my AF hasn't arrived yet but they normally scan me anyway and hope that it will happen by tomorrow evening!!

TQ - I would have a word so that they either refund you the money you have paid up front or when this cycle is successful.x 

Rungirl, Gibs, Shell and pinkcat - hope you are all looking after yourselves and keeping    

AFM - I'm a little nervous for tomorrow especially as I had the time wrong, I thought it was 3.30pm but its 9 am!!! DH can still come so that good.

Hope everyone else is well, love to all

Moo. x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks Clare and TQ for your advice I am still not sure what to do but I have my appointment due on the 10th which is the day af is due so if on time I will scan and go for it but if not take it as a sign that I should wait until jan. 
Hope everyone is ok, fingers crossed for all those having scans, basting or testing this week 
x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - just a quick catch up as I need to go and cook tea - not been home long cos the traffic's been crazy today!

MinaMoo - good luck for tomorrow, and great that DH is going with you too  

Venus - good luck to you too for tomorrow, and have a lovely birthday!  

TQ - yes, I'd have a word with their admin and make sure it's clear which cycle you're getting for free and what's happening with the money!  Great to hear you finally got a reply, annoying though it was - 48 hours for an egg??   . I didn't know EPO could bring on a bleed, though I suppose it makes sense as it can cause contractions (which is why you can't take it after ovulation).  Glad AF's sorted herself out anyway! Good luck with this cycle, hope it's the one for you   Oh, and congrats on the promotion!

Wishing and dreaming - that sounds like a sensible way to decide. In some ways I think it can be good to have a break between cycles, as it can start getting a bit much when it's back to back, but it's also good to keep the momentum going. Whatever you decide, hope it goes well for you  

And hello to everyone else - sorry, gotta keep it short tonight!  I'm doing fine, still keeping the positivity up, but have got a cold so am feeling a bit grotty. DH is fab though and just made me a hot lemon - he's got a good feeling about this cycle too - we know we may well be disappointed, but it's nice to feel hopeful about it  

Gibs x


----------



## TQ

Just a quickie to say good luck to VIF and MinaMoo tomorrow - hope all goes well for you both Mina at least being that early gets it over and done with nice and quickly and you don't have to spend the day stressing.

 too Venus - hope you have a lovely day and Cerys and the dogs spoil you rotten!

Glad to hear you're feeling positive still Gibs - sorry about the cold though.

Start clomid tomorrow - scary hormone messing begins here!!!!


----------



## Clare the minx

Gibs-Just to let you know on the IUI I did get pregnant I had no typical symptons i.e sore boobies,being sick etc and alot of my work mates had colds.I was sure it hadn't work and I felt like I was coming down with a cold so I assumed I'd caught everyone else's bug as I jsut felt tired,run down and like I had a cold but when I tested I got a BFP so fingers crosssed that the same will happen for you.Because I didn't have the typical pregnancy symptons I was so sure I wasen't pregnant I wasen't even tempted to test early and actually tested on otd expecting a BFN.God my jaw dropped when I realised it was actually a BFP and I actually got three more test and tested 3 more times then went to the clinic and they tested me as well...lol.hopefully the same will happen for you this time.xx


----------



## Rabbit100

Hi everyone,

is there room for another newbie on here?

My DH and I have been trying for a family for nearly 3 years, got pregnant v quickly and then miscarried at 8 weeks, so have been on the rollercoaster since then, had a lap and dye earlier this year, followed by 3 rounds of clomid. They haven't found anything wrong with either of us.  This summer got approval for 3 rounds of IUI on the NHS and am due to start next cycle, I have my pre treatment scan this week.

I have a question for those that have been through this before, I am ovulating but have semi irregular periods (i.e. have them every month but cycle length varies) so we have been given the choice of unmedicated IUI, or with clomid or with the injectables.  I was wondering if any of you had been given the choice and if so what did you choose and why?  I've decided on clomid for the first cycle but am unsure whether that's the best choice and whether to try injections for any future cycles.

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thx


----------



## always-hoping

It is a very difficult question Rabbit100.  And it is a decision you will have to make depending on what you feel the most confortable with.  I was not given a choice but put on 50mg Clomid for my IUI and I was told I can have 6 cycles of this.  Even though I was told after all my tests that everything looks ok and I am ovulating fine, and also my cycles are very regular between 28-30 days.  I did not even know you can have unmedicated cycle till I joined this site.  I did ask my doctor why I had to take all the meds if all was well and basically she said because IUI is expensive and the success rate of the medicated IUI is higher than the unmedicated.  This is probably because when you are on the meds you are most likely will produce more than one follicle.  

I was on 50 mg and had 3 eggs.  I have my treatment in Belgium and here they do not allow you to continue with 3 eggs so they puncture 1 or 2 if you do not want the risk of twins.  So for my next cycle I had my does reduced to half a tablet 25mg.  With that I had 2 follicles so I assume that I would produce one normally.  This is my 3rd IUI cycle.  I am in the 2ww (dreadful) but I think I may have 1 or 2 unmedicated IUIs if I am not successful this cycle (and if my doctor lets me) just to give my body a break from the medication.  Good luck with your decision!  
Is there anyone that is due to test around the 9th?  It seems ages away.  I am not sure how I will get through it. Best wishes for everyone!!


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Happy birthday Venus !


----------



## TQ

Welcome Rabbit - have you tried evening primrose oil or vitamin B6 for your periods? That can help "tidy them up" apparently. But it may suggest some sort of problem - have you been taking your temperature or had a 7dpo blood test to check your progesterone levels. Clomid will encourage follicle growth (and therefore ovulation) but won't help with the endometrial lining which could be an underlying issue.

I'm starting my first round of clomid today - thought I'd been prescribed 50mg but just realised I take *2* tablets a day!! Any advice on when's best to take them - it doesn't say anything on the leaflet but I think I read before bed to lessen impact of side effects. Also was surprised to read that I should be taking my temperature as instructed by my dr while taking them and afterwards! Yet the medical profession usually pooh pooh the temp charting! They are a weird bunch!!


----------



## always-hoping

TQ - I was also taking my daily dose just before going to bed for the same reason.  I asked the doctor when it is best to take it and they said it does not matter as long as I take them always at the same time (roughly).  During the day I often forgot about time and ended up taking them at different times.


----------



## rungirl

Always Hoping - i'm due to test on the 7th which feels like next year, i've had to wait 18 to test date, my (mean) clinic's rules!!!  My 14 days would be the 3rd, which sounds better.  
It really does drive you crazy !!!!


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Happy brithday Venus hope you have a great day & good luck today.

Hope everyone is getting on well with their 2ww & other treatments too.

Well I went back to work on Monday after a lovely relaxing week off & had a really rubbish start to the week. Our car was hit by a large lorry in the carpark while I was working away. The driver had someone come get me & admitted it was all his fault. The dozey sod had reversed into the back of car & only reason he knew he had hit something was cos my alarm went off. The rear windscreen was smashed & boot & bumper dented & scratched. Luckily enough I wasnt in the car but it stressed me out tonnes. Had to drive the car home to get in touch with insurance & as I was driving it the rest of the rear windscreen fell in (not a nice feeling). So my stressfree 2ww ended there & then. 

Still trying not to sympton spot but boobs are sore & feel like lead weights.

Good luck everyone

Shell x


----------



## TQ

Oh shell4roy what a way to start the week!  So glad you weren't in the car when it happened.  Sounds like you're due some good news then!!  The sore boobs could be a good sign....     

Just been to Holland & Barrett and filled my bag with sweeties - oops no supplements.  Spent £30 in the end (by mistake) as I couldn't resist their buy one get one half price offer.  So am now taking 15 tablets a day in the vain hope they might help improve things - I know it's probably stupid and a waste of money, but it's about the only thing I get to control in this whole process so it makes me feel better.  And the EPO has made such a difference already, I can't help but feel the others will too.  But just looking at my spreadsheet of what to take when makes my eyes go funny.     

Hope you're having a lovely day Venus!


----------



## Missy123

TQ - Don't jump up and down you may rattle! lol

shellroy - Hope the insurance sorts your car but it could have been a whole lot worse if you were in it, Try not to get to get too stressed over it i know insurance companies can really push you to the edge. At least he didn't just drive off!

rungirl - Sorry your 2ww seems forever but keep youself busy and try not to symptom spot i know it's hard but that will drive you more crazy. Good luck with staying sane.

Venus - Happy birthday.

Good luck to anyone else on there 2ww and everyone else having tx.   

I've got my CD11 scan tomorrow so hoping i've got some good follies and have to decide whether to stick with the same donor as last time.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - Happy Birthday  hope its been a good one and your scan went well. x 

Shellroy - Sounds a terrible week!!! Try not to let it get to you too much.   

Rungirl -    I know its hard and always feels forever. 

TQ and Always Hoping - glad all is well. 


Rabbit - Welcome, everyone on here is so lovely and helpful.

AFM - AF not arrived yet but still had scan so just hoping it's here by tomorrow!!!  Ended up taking the day off work as I got really upset as we discussed the chem prg with my fertility nurse (she's lovely) and the fact that I don't really want to go back onto IVF (not really to do with the cost) but IUI has got us further than the 3 IVFs we've had but the nurse said that it would be unlikely our local clinic would allow us to do IUI privately if we are not successful with our NHS goes due to my AMH being 6.82.  They would be concerned about their stats.    Sorry about the moan. 

Love and hugs to all.

Moo.x


----------



## always-hoping

rungirl - lets hope we get the result we are hoping for  

Mina-Moo - I know exactly what you mean.  Every month I feel I have to try something new otherwise it can not possibly be any different than the ones we had before i.e. BFN  I start to loose count too now, I take so many tablets.  DH thinks I am mad.  But they are all vitamins and must be good for you right ?  

shell4roy - I can not believe that they can refuse treatment if you pay for it, just to keep their figures high.  that is disgraceful.  Can you try to a different clinic?


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Hello ladies,

Wellll here we are mid week!!

Hi to Rabbit and Curio!!

LillyBee, MinaMoo, TQ, Missy 123 and anyone I have forgotten - Good luck for this cycle.....lets hope for some big juicy follies and BFP's

Gibs, Rungirl and Shell and always hoping- how you guys bearing up? Hopefully keeping busy and not too much symptom spotting going on..... Shell, sorry to hear about your rubbish week! As Clare says stress won't stop any settling in so take heart (ps thanks Clare for your words of wisdom)

AFM day 4 post iui. Feel ok just a bit crampy (mild but odd feeling like throbbing in uterus.) Wondering if it is to do with the drugs as never had before. Also wondering if all in my head as so wishing for a bfp but then surely I could conjure up some itchy nipples, frequent peeing and a nice metallic taste in my mouth for good measure  

OTD is 8/11/10 I think. Nurse never said, so I guess I'll wait and see if AF comes.  

Good luck to everyone else beginning treatment, about to be basted or just doing the neverending tests!!


PCxx


----------



## Loola

Hello ladies, I am a new person! I have just posted a very long introduction in the intro bit   but wanted to say hello and good luck to you all in here  

I am starting a 2nd attempt at IUI on Monday 1st November.  I say attempt as our last attempt in September was abandoned as I didnt respond to the low dose of Gonal F.  I was started on 37.5, then it was put up to 75, but it didnt make a difference, my 2 biggest follies only got to 7mm, and instead of them getting bigger on the increased dose, all the other smaller ones just grew to the same size, 7mm.  

So I am currently taking Noresthisterone, which I stop taking on Friday, in the hope that I have a bleed beginning 1st November.  I have my first scan on Monday, and then hopefully I can start the Suprecur injections on Tuesday, then the Gonal F at a higher doseage on Weds.  After the disappointment of the last cycle being abandoned, I am feeling very excited about this time round, now that I know what to expect from injecting and the scans.  I hope to stay as stress free as possible. 

I should also add that we have unexplained infertility.  For years hubbys sperm count was poor and with low motility and morphology, but it has been improved since March 2010 but still no BFP.  We have been TTC for 3 years 8 months.

Good luck to everyone undergoing treatement or in the 2WW, cant wait to see your BFP announcements!


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all
Well I had my scan on tuesday and have 2 follicles one measure 22mm which is the biggest I have had ever. not sure if thatis a good thing?. they booked me in for bvasting yesterday, with trigger shot ovidrel. A bit nervous as the first iui treatment I did here in NZ was exact same and it didnt work? Am trying to be positive. Procedure yesterday was painful and still sore as they couldnt get it in and were poking around for quite a while!!!. Plus DH sperm sample was the worst yet last time was 30 million this time only 11 million so he is now worried too!!!. Anyway- now moving on to the dreaded 2ww and have decided that is this does not work we will have a break til after xmas and give oursekves time to save for the final IUI.!!!
Fingers crossed for everyone and lets hhope for lots of BFP's!
love
lillybee


----------



## always-hoping

LillyBee - Just because everything was the same in your first cycle it does not mean it won't work second time.  I think making a baby is a miracle and you can not always explain why it does work one time then does not next.  I have a friend who without trying got pregnant 2 times in her first cycle.  Funny she did not even know when she ovulated just did it when they felt like it.  Now she really would like a boy for her two little girls and she is not able to get pregnant with all the help of modern medicine.  So keep thinking positive and you will see it will work.  My DH had a count of 6 mill after wash in our first IUI, then he started taking multi vitamin with Zinc, and I bought him also Maca powder and his sperm count after wash was 55 mill in our second and 56 mill in our third IUI.  So I can really recommend them both.  Not sure which is the one that does the miracle as he started taking both at the same time.  Warning :  Maca powder is awful to drink.  I took it for a while too as it meant to help women too, but I got huge spots on my face from it so I though I will not put myself through that.  They weren't just little spots but the size of cherry seed.  Good luck for your cycle.  

Pinkcat1992 - it seems you test one day before me.  I am trying to keep myself occupied, it is costing me quite a lot of money as I seem to have started obsessive shopping on line for books/clothes etc.  Uups   going mad I think from the waiting...


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

always-hoping  They never refused treatment, it was pointless doing it as no follicles were produced after taking the clomid so there was zero chance of me conceiving.

Hope everyone is well & doing ok at the various stages.

Good luck all

Shell x


----------



## rungirl

Shell - going to bit loopy on this incrediably long wait....aarrghhhhhhh!  Have lost my pma and feeling very negative, sorry for the me post xxxx


----------



## MarsMaiden

hi all! Sorry have been awol for so long and this thread has grown so much that I have no time to catch up on personals! Just to update you that my last IUI cycle was unfortunately another BFN for me  I will be cycling again at the beginning of December (likely test date New Years Eve - ouch!) and have an appointment with the cons on the 9th November where I hope he will agree to some extra meds to thicken up my lining for my last go at IUI. I also hope to get put on the IVF waiting list then too as that will be the next step for me if the last IUI doesnt work.

I hope everyone cycling or waiting to test is doing well! Massive positive vibes for you all, I hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## gibs

Hi all,

*MarsMaiden* - nice to see you back, but so sorry it was a bfn   . Glad you're sorted with another cycle and a proper review though, it's good to have them lined up so you can look ahead isn't it. New Years Eve would be a crazy OTD wouldn't it! Hope you're doing OK, you sound quite positive, well done hon.

*rungirl* - sorry you're feeling  - has anything set you off or is it just the waiting that's killing you? Why does your clinic make you wait so long before testing? Are you considering testing early (I probably shouldn't suggest that if you're being good!) Hope you're OK 

*Shell *- what a start to the week for you! Hope the car gets sorted quickly and without any more stress. Not too much longer til OTD, but this is the hardest time isn't it! 

*always-hoping* - hope you're getting through the 2ww ok, I'll be testing just a couple of days before you on the 7th - good luck to us all! 

*Lillybee* - sorry it wasn't a very pleasant IUI for you, but well done for getting through it. 11 million is plenty! DH's best effort has been 10 million and we were really pleased with that, as it was really low before (I've had him on a few supplements which seems to be paying off). I know it's hard to be positive when you think you've done exactly the same as a previous cycle which didn't work, but I really think it's like a lottery - one month it'll suddenly work, and you won't have done anything different!

*Loola* - welcome! Sorry your last cycle was cancelled, but it sounds like they've learned from it and will have a better idea what drugs and dosage to give you this time. Good luck 

*Pinkcat* - I'm still feeling really positive, and managing not to think about it too much either! I suspect the 2nd week will be the hard one though... I get that weird crampy feeling too for a few days after iui, also a feeling like I've pulled a muscle. I blame the progesterone pessaries I'm on - have you been prescribed them too? Your OTD is just the day after me, there's quite a few of us around that date now! Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you 

*MinaMoo* - so sorry it was a hard day for you  , well done for getting through it, hope you're doing OK now. That's a bit rubbish that she thinks they wouldn't take you as a private patient, especially when you've just proven you CAN get pregnant. Have you got any other clinics nearby you could try? Hopefully you won't need to anyway - tonnes of luck for this cycle  

*Missy* - hope the scan goes well today and you get a basting date sorted - did your donor have good swimmers last time?

*TQ* - bloomin eck - 15 tablets a day! I do know exactly what you mean about having something you're in control of though, and it certainly won't do you any harm (apart from making you slightly poorer  ). I think with supplements they probably all have a small but significant effect, so I guess if you take that many it gives you a good chance! Hope the clomid's not giving you nasty side effects 

*Rabbit100* - welcome! We were never given any choice about medicated or not, or even what meds to have, so I can't give that much advice I'm afraid. Have you been able to work out which bit of your cycle is irregular? Eg is the bit before you ovulate normally the same length, and just the bit afterwards (the luteal phase) that varies? If so, then progesterone support might help, regardless of what other meds you're on (or not). Good luck with it 

*Clare* - thank you for the positive thoughts! It is definitely a cold now though - I'm super-snotty! Doesn't mean I won't get a bfp though 

afm - on my own in the building at work at the moment, everyone's either out on site, on holiday or off sick. So naughty me goes straight onto FF! Not much to report, 2ww is fast so far, but likely to slow down next week, and am managing to do absolutely no symptom spotting at the moment! Starting to plan xmas already though  - think I need things to look forward to 

Gibs x


----------



## Missy123

gibs- well done for not sympton spotting it drives you mad! I did it on my first one and i'm not planning on repeating it if i can help it!!
Don't know about the quality/quantity of my donor as clinic just said normal what ever that is but he had proven fertility as he has a family of his own so still none the wiser. I only have about 6 to choose from and i don't want a short one as i'm fairly tall and hubby over 6' but there are 2 on the list with success at that clinic with DI so i think we may pick one of those.

My CD11 scan showed slow but steady as they put me on a lower dose for some reason but have now put me back as previous. I have 4 follies 2x 11, 9 and 7 and lining 6.7 so back on CD15 to see if they've grown. I was worried they would cancel if all 4 grow but my fav nurse said no but i would have to sign to say i was happy to go ahead. Could you image 0 to 4 in one go but i'd rather have 4 than 0!!. Get it all done in 1 hit!!    Who knows 1 or more may not grow.

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww and there are quite a few so lots of BFP's please.


----------



## hasina

Hi missy I'm new on the site here..hope everythings going well for u... I'm on the iui tx as well.. Next wednesday iv got my 10 day scan.. Quiet nervos and sceard I'm on clonus as well..what is a good size I should be hoping for a follical?And I'm aware not good if there's too many...


----------



## hasina

Lol sorry ment clomid.. Typing quicky makes me making mistakes


----------



## Missy123

hasina - welcome and glad you came to join us on this thread there are lots of us on here and all different stages in tx, some on the nail biting 2ww but all of us with the same goal of getting BFP's (Big fat positives if you haven't read up).
The biggest follies i have had was 18 on trigger but some have had bigger on here, i had 3 last tx anymore usually i think they cancel on you or they can pop some but it varies from clinic and i'm certainly no expert as this is only my 2nd go but i'm sure others will add to my post on their experience.
We are just here for each other if we want to moan or need advice as we are all in the same boat. Wishing you luck on your tx.


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening everyone   

Wow there is so much going on at the moment, i'm going to have to catch up! But for now, hi to any newbies and lots of luck to everyone no matter what stage of treatment you're at. Think we may need the list of where every one is in there treatment again to keep up on all the news?!

AFM - I've started my 2nd IUI, yah! Hating the injections as always as well as the side effects   but keeping relaxed and positive about this cycle and the knowledge I know have following cycle 1! Have my day 10 scan booked on Tuesday so hoping for a good response again! Oh and I managed to get Take That tickets today so hoping this is my lucky time!!!

Have a good weekend everyone, big   to all xxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been posting much recently on this thread.  Have lost track a bit of where everyone is - I think Clairey's right we need to start another list   .  There seems to be quite a few newbies, so welcome to you all and hi to everyone else.

Well, I'm not especially happy today - guess what, I'm heading for weekend ovulation for the third month in a row   .  With the clinic closed at the weekend, I decided this time it was better to go for basting too soon, rather than too late - so I was basted today but have not even had LH surge yet   .  I had to make the decision last night and it looked like it was an "almost surge" last night, so I thought it was a good bet for a surge this morning - but then this morning it was still an "almost surge" and this evening was the same story.  I'm just praying those sperm can really live for a few days (and that they "know" they need to sit around until an egg appears and not go swimming off in the wrong direction   ).  Anyway, I am now planning to drive over to KD's tomorrow for a "back-up" DIY AI.  But his sperm will only have had about 28 hours to regenerate.    So all in all, in retrospect, I probably should have abandoned the IUI and just done the AI (which would then have given me a pretty decent AI sperm sample), and saved my money.  As it is, I really don't think I can afford to have another go in November    .  And I'll be 43 by then and the stats go right down   .

I see there was a bit of discussion on here re sperm counts - we only had 16 million today in the washed sample, whereas last time we had 30 million - I don't think KD has done anything differently, but it seems to me that (for everyone) number of swimmers is so variable from one month to another.  On the plus side, his morphology was up to 13% (it was only 8% last time) - so in fact the number of "normal" swimmers will not have been very different from the last time.

Sorry for "me" post, but thought I had better pop in to say I am still here!  Will hopefully have a chance to come back and do some personals later in the weekend.

B xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Bethany - I'll be   for you and keeping everything crossed. x 

Clairey - Good luck for Tuesday and I hope you don't have too many side effects. 

Hasina and Loola - Welcome and   

Gibs, Missy, TQ, VIF, Pink, rungirl, shell, always, Lillybee and anyone else I've missed hope you are all ok. x

AFM - started injecting yesterday and full of cold today so in my PJ's and on the sofa. 

Love to all

Moo.x


----------



## rungirl

Hi Mina - seems to have gone quiet on here  Sorry to hear your full of cold, good idea to stay in you pj's and watch some trash tv tonight.

Bethany - what a bummer!!!  arrgghhhh, you must be going crazy with this week-end ovulation??!!! Fingers crossed for you hun.    

Clairey - Hope all goes well for your scan on Tueday.

Gibs, Shell and anyone else on your 2ww....how are you doing  Day 10 for me and ok, tired and lots of cramps hope its all good.

Welcome the newbies and anyone i've missed.


----------



## hasina

Clairey ur going a day befor me for ur scan hope it goes well for u...  Thanks every1 for welcoming me.. I hope and pray that all ladies here become blessed with a baby... Can som1 reply back to me, il be finishing clomid 2moro... But will I need injection?or does. It depend on the scan?? Xx


----------



## always-hoping

As far as I know it will all depend on the scan and blood test.  Otherwise best you check with your clinic.  They always tell me what to do next when I go for my scans/blood test.  Good luck for the scan.


----------



## Katie Kate

Hello there girlys!
I posted on here a while ago, maybe 6 months when I first found out I was starting iui. After 2 cancelled treatments in august (due to bank holiday) and a cyst in September, I finially started my first treatment on 16th October. I've taken menopur every other day and a pregyl trigger. I had my insemination on fri 29th and am now on my 2ww. Eek!
So, I was wondering if anybody else has felt rough for the first few days after insem? I feel so bloated and uncomfortable and I am so emotional and sensitive! Also, does anyone have any recimmendations of foods/ drinks I might want to consume which might have a positive impact?! 

Sorry this is a very "me" post but I will try and read all about you all and be less selfish next time! 
Positive thoughts to all
xxxxx


----------



## Missy123

Katie kate - welcome back, i was told lots of protein but as i am a veggie it's really hard so i started taking soya shakes then astral told me soya is a big no no so now i am just having milk or anything else i can raid the cupboard and find has lots of protein in like beans. I have also been having pineapple juice which is suppose to be good but not too much!
There's something on a tread about it IUI BEGINNERS GUIDE but others will have more of an idea, someone said whey to go from health shops. Good luck with your 2ww.    

Anyone injecting i was told the morning one had to be done at the same time everyday and then the clocks went back so now i'm doing it an hour earlier but the same time if you know what i mean did you all do that?
Good luck to all of you on your 2ww or anywhere else you may be in tx.


----------



## hasina

Always-hoping thanks for advise.. Hope things with u bring u luck Hun xx


----------



## Rabbit100

Thanks for all the welcomes and the responses to my query about  clomid or injectables, it’s strange that some places give the choice but loads don’t, sometimes too much choice is as bad as not enough.  I’m sticking with Clomid this round for my 1st treatment and will see how the side effects go, the hot flushes and the frequent loo stops drove me potty on last of the 3 clomid only cycles.  Would be interested to hear people's experience of any side effects on the injectables.

TQ – thanks for the EPO suggestion, been out and bought some this weekend. Haven’t done the temp thing recently, did about 1 year 18 months ago, didn’t show up anything, I’ve had the 7 dpo blood test and that didn’t show anything up either.  I hope the first round of taking clomid is going okay, apologies bit late for this month for you, but like Always hoping I was just told to take them same time each day, I found it easiest to take in the morning purely because that’s the most routine part of my day and I could leave it by my alarm clock to remind me.

I’ve been away this week since I posted my first message, so apologies I haven’t had a chance to read through and get to know everyone’s situations yet, will try better next time and in the meantime fingers crossed for all those on their 2ww’s. I also just wanted to say what a lovely group of people there are on here the messages I’ve seen, everyone seems so welcoming and encouraging and genuinely wishing everyone well.


----------



## hasina

It was my last day on clomid. And to be honest I didn't really have that much side effect did feel a bit bloated not wanted to eat. But I think i was ok because I had so many others things that was happening around me.. my mum had a heart attack and been running around so must me because of that... But yep forget gosh I did have alot of rumbling in my tummy dnt no if any of the ladies went through that?can't wait for my day 10 scan.. Excited because I left this treatment back for too long I just want to get on with it.. Let's see where I end up.. Good luck to all the ladies


----------



## Missy123

Rabbit 100 - I don't get any side effects from the injections apart from a tender belly from where i inject, i get my side effects from the pessaries after IUI they are awful. Wishing you well with your tx. 

Good luck with all the scans this week and for all you testing, new month new start of BFP's we hope!    

Just off to get my CD15 scan so hopefully my IUI is in sight. Lots of    to everyone.


----------



## beannebee

Hi girls,

I've just spent about an hour reading up on the last couple of weeks of posts, as I had a bfn then no more treatment planned I haven't been on here for a while.  Sorry anyone who has had bfn   better luck next time.  Really good luck for everyone on 2ww!!   and to those in the middle of tx!  

I felt strangely positive on the day of the bfn because we had the possibility of ivf to 'look forward to!?'  then I felt so low the next day that I couldn't believe my last post on here was so chirpy!  One of the things I am finding really difficult at the moment is the fact that so many people know about what we are going through, both mine and dh's parents know because of various times when we had to tell them the truth instead of make something up (cancelling going to family parties because of treatment etc.) and nearly all my girl friends know too because over the 3 years I've had to explain being moody/not drinking/upset etc...  It seemed alright while we were going through iui because I was quite positive it would work at some point, but now we have got to this point where ivf is looming and I don't know what will happen, I wish no-one knew.  I have started to tell people that we are going to take a break from tx, possibly up to a year, to just stop people asking how it is going.  It feels like an extra failure everytime someone asks.

One of my best friends has just plucked up the courage to tell me she's pregnant and has been dreading telling me for fear it would upset me!  How terrible is that, to make your friend feel bad about expecting a baby!  I have reassured her loads and I am so happy for her, but I can't pretend to myself that it doesn't hurt somehow, they have been trying for 4 months! I've been on the edge of tears all day.  I'm finding this so hard!  

We have booked an appointment for after our holiday, to see the consultant about ivf, but the whole ivf thing feels suddenly serious and somehow much more difficult and unlikely.  I was so hopeful about iui.  I'll try to forget about it and have a real break when we are in NZ.  (LillyBee, thanks for the offer, but this time we are going to North Island... next time though, I'll ask your advice.)  I hope I feel more positive about the whole thing when I come back.  

Sorry about the completely miserable me post, just don't know who else to talk to.
Love to you all
Bee x


----------



## Missy123

beannebee - sorry for your result and hoping whatever you decide to do will work out for you and have a good holiday we all deserve one with what we go through, people just don't realise that everything in life dosen't come easy to everybody! Glad we could be here for you to talk to.   

Had a bit of a shook at my CD15 was hoping a couple out of my 4 follies had grown only to find i now have 7! No real lead ones either so back again for a CD18 scan and hope a couple break away else they may say abandon or convert to ivf which i wasn't quite ready for yet but was the next step if iui failed.

Wishing you all luck and


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Beannenee -    so sorry. x I know how hard it is when you don't really want to tell people but don't want to lie either.  Also its understandable that you don't want people to know and wish you'd never told them.  IVF is very successful for a lot of people and its hard now to be positive but thats because everything is raw and hurting.  In time you'll find your   good luck with whatever you decide to do. xx

Missey -    that it all works out but if you do have to convert to IVF at least its not a wasted opportunity. xx

Rabbit - I took Clomid so long ago I really can't remember!! As for the injectables when I was going through IVF I became very bloated and had headaches and mood changes.  My dose on IUI has been very low so not really had many side effect apart from the same as Missy bruising. x

Hasina - hope all is well with you? 

Katie Kate - welcome back.

VIF - Are you ok?  Not heard from you in a while.   x

TQ, rungirl,shell, always hoping and anyone else I've missed hope all is well. xx

AFM - second scan today and I have at least 5 follies but 2 that are 10mm and 1 thats 9mm so hoping the others stay as they are and that the 2 x 10mm grow bigger.    that it goes to plan, but I'll know more on Wednesday. xx

Love and hugs to all. 

Moo. xx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok & doing well at the various stages they are at.

Well it is test date for me tomorrow & boy do I feel sick as a dog thinking about testing. my   has gone & all I feel now are negative thoughts as I have been at this stage twice now. I am dreading getting a negative as my brothers 1st child is due on Thursday & I am happy for them but apprehensive too as they will have what I long for.

Sorry for the negative me post, hopefully will be able to post with good news tomorrow (fingers, toes, arms & legs crossed.

Shell x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Good Luck Shell for tomorrow I to will have everything crossed   and   

Moo. x


----------



## rungirl

Shell - sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow


----------



## wishing and dreaming

*Shell* Good luck for tomorrow. I am keeping everything crossed for you.   

        

x


----------



## beannebee

Missy and Mina Moo - thank you!!! I do feel better already after writing all that stuff down and reading your replies.  Sorry it was such a me, me, me whinge.

Missy - glad they have a back up plan, even if it is not what you had in mind, better than having to abandon I suppose?  Good luck x 

Mina - Good luck with the scan, hope your follies behave!

Shell - really good luck with your test tomorrow!  Hope you have a wonderful bfp  

Clairy - well done for getting TT tickets, yey! some good news! 

Hope everyone else is ok.
Bee xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Shell - good luck for tomorrow, I really hope it's a BFP this time for you   .

Bee - glad you are feeling a bit happier   - it's horrible when people keep asking you about it and you don't have good news to tell them.  I think it's a good idea to not let on about your next steps and then you can be more "private" about it.

Missy and Mina-Moo - good luck with your follies.  Hope they behave themselves and grow exactly as you want them to   .

Hi to everyone else - TQ and Venus - are you both ok?

B xx


----------



## shell4roy

Another   sorry

Shell x


----------



## Missy123

shell4roy - So sorry    hope you are doing ok we have all been there too many times now. Wishing you love and hoping you will try again when you feel ready.

Mina-Moo - Good luck for tomorrow.   

   to all. x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Shell - so  sorry its so hard at the moment, please give yourself the time you need and big    . 

Moo.x


----------



## shell4roy

|Hi all

I am ok, just extremely emotional & totally gutted. I have already spoke to hospital & we aee going ahead with next try straight away.

Hope there are lots of bfp now.

Good luck to everyone.

Shell


----------



## TQ

Shell I'm so sorry. Glad you're good to go again - hoping for an early Xmas present for you then!

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm really sick with a vomiting bug that's been doing the rounds. Gutted as I've been so good this month with supplements and trying to eat healthily but now I've barely drunk anything in 24 hours and not eaten at all. None of which bodes well for healthy follies at my scan tomorrow am. Starting to feel like my body doesn't want this to happen! Praying it's not all over before it's begun tomorrow (and dreading the 2 hour journey there)...

Sorry for me post.


----------



## rungirl

Shell - i'm so so sorry hunny, this journey doesn't get any easier, hopefully they can book you in for tx soon, big hugs     


TQ - sorry to hear you've got a bug, hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow, thinking of you.


Still in my 2ww+4days, testing not till the 7th.....aarrggghhhh going loopy! xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Sorry for a me post but had day 10 scan today and have responded too well to the meds so this cycle has been abandoned - shocked and gutted as on the same meds as last cycle - but also not too keen on having 6 babies so know its for the best however much it hurts! We are hoping for a natural cycle IUI next month as the clinic feel we will have hormones from these meds left over to still grow some nice follies so we can only    for that. 

Sorry again for being all about me, just not got my head round yet another bump in this rollercoaster ride! Will catch up with everyone very soon I promise.

  to all xxx


----------



## beannebee

Shell - Oh no!  So sorry to hear your news.  Big  I think it is good to go straight into next treatment, especially for the emotional side of things, it keeps you going because you just have to move on and you'll be back into thinking positive again soon.  Really good luck for the next tx honey. xxx 

Clairey -   it is so gutting when you invest all that time and hope into a cycle then it gets abandoned.  Hopefully you will have a nice natural cycle next month to put you back onto an even keel.  Keep positive and make sure you make the most of any natural ovulation you get this month!  

Beth - Thank you for your reply to my whinge, I think you are right.  I'm now telling people we are taking a break (which is true, as we don't know how long it will take to start ivf) I'll then will keep subsequent tx private.  Hope you are ok!

TQ - hope you feel better soon, don't let it put your tx back though, being poorly is no reason that it won't go well.  Your strong little follies will keep on growing!

Venus - Well done with your SW success, you are an inspiration 

Rungirl - you are doing really well to not test yet!  Big sticky sticky vibes and great luck for this one!  

WELCOME to all the newbies and welcome back KatieKate! 

AFM -   feeling a bit lost with no treatment planned and not undergoing anything at the moment... bring on the holiday I suppose!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok.    

Bee xx


----------



## shell4roy

hi all,

Well I will be phoning hospital again tomorrow as af has arrived this afternoon. So should be back on the IUI rollercoaster again very soon.

Good luck to everyone testing soon & hope you have more luck than i have had. 

Shell x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
God its just so hard isnt it?. Its now 8days post ov and had a few small twinges on RHs yesterday but nothing significant so not sure what to think. I jsut hate these last few days and its really really hard to stay positive but am going to do my best!!! I will have that baby..at least can look forward to a break after this and start again in march 2011...

Fingers crossed for all of you testing soon and big hugs to those with BFn's. We will all get there in the end and it is worth it!!!!


----------



## TQ

beannebee - when you off on your hols - you certainly deserve a good break!

Shell - good luck with this cycle

Lily - stay strong even though its torture waiting and symptom spotting,   it's your turn

clairey - so frustrating for you but good that you get to try a natural cycle next month with the knowledge it might still have some help.

Need to decide what to do as I was still too ill today to go for my scan so they've rescheduled for Friday which is CD 11 but advised me to abandon and give my body a chance to get over the virus. I've managed to eat and drink a bit today (and keep it down) so am on the mend but still completely wiped out.  

Really don't know what to do. Do I carry on, have the scan and see what the follies have done?  In a way I'd be interested to know how this sort of sickness affects things like that, but it's an expensive thing to do for curiosity's sake  

Been doing OPKs since yesterday and there's a line but not darker than the control yet so guessing this also means it's imminent.

Why can't our bodies just play ball??!!!


----------



## hasina

Hi ladies,how is every1? Still newish with the whole site but getin ther... I had my day 9 scan... Everytin looks ok wel that's what they say..hve developed 1follicle and it's 18mm..this is my first treatment ladies.. Is 18 good?and my lining was 6.something...dr did say might need injection but then they decided I dont..I dnt no what to think...also they even said need a scan again and then they called and said won't need it..Im tinkn all negative now about the whole treatment...done ovilation test  Thats showing not ready..any1on the same boat as me?and any1doing iui in Barts and london? Hope all the ladies get a result that are hopes come alive... Xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hello all

TQ - If you are feeling better by tomorrow, I would be tempted to continue with this cycle.  I have been effectively doing OPKs for about 14 years (with Persona test monitor - supposed to be for contraception but shows when you have your LH surge   ) - and as far as I recall my ovulation was never affected by colds, sickness bugs, food poisoning, etc.  I suspect your reproductive system will be happily doing its thing despite your sickness.  Of course, if you don't feel up to going for the scan, that's another matter - but if you do, I would go for it!

Hasina - 18 mm sounds fine to me.  I'm sure the OPKs will be positive soon.  Good luck!

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those with OTDs coming up!

BTW, is anyone going to the Fertility Show in London, which is on tomorrow and Saturday?  I am going tomorrow.  Would be nice to meet up for lunch if anyone else is going?

Bxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL....I've decided to do this cycle without thinking about it too much so have tried not to come on FF.  You're all a great help but I just want to have a cycle where I'm not thinking about it all the time.  We'll soon see how that goes when I hit the 2ww!!!  

Mina:  How are things going?  Did you have a scan yesterday?  

Shell:  I'm so sorry for your BFN.  I know how hard it can be but I hope you're ok   

TQ:  Aww you sound really ill.  I hope you get better soon!  What are you gonna do about this cycle?  Would the virus really affect conception?  Didn't think of that before!!  You haven't had much luck with these cycles....I really hope things improve so you can get to basting stage soon!!!

Beannebe:  When is your holiday?  I hope you have a great time relaxing and hope you can leave all this fertility stuff behind!

Hi to everyone else.  There's so many newbies I can't keep up!!  Hello newbies *waves*

AFM:  Going really well on the diet and have SW class tonight so hopefully I'll have another loss.  Had my CD9 scan yesterday and all looked great!!  I have 4 follicles but they're still quite small - but due to my pcos I tend to start off slowly and then have a boost later on.  2 on the right are 9.5 and 8.5mm and the 2 on the left are 9mm and 8.5mm.  Lining is 8mm.  I saw the main cons for the first time in over a year and I was really happy when she increased my dose of Gonal F!!  On my first cycle I had 1 follie, on the 2nd I had 2 but the smaller one was quite a bit smaller....so now she wants me to have some really good ones to take to basting!

Can't believe how cold it's gone guys.....I'm not much of a cold weather girl!!!

Emma )


----------



## hasina

Sorry ladies but how many times do u check for ovulation?? Clinic told me just 1time in the morning..does any1check it more then once? Xx


----------



## beannebee

Hi ladies,

TQ & Venus - I'm going on holiday on Saturday... I'm getting really excited now, really looking forward to a break.  This in-between treatment time is weird and I really need to be distracted.  I think the holiday will do it!  

TQ - I would imagine that your follies would continue growing despite virus, but I'm not sure.  I'd be tempted to carry on regardless.

Venus - hope you get a good SW result tonight! Sounds like your follies are behaving themselves too 

Lillybee - Keep strong, you're nearly there!  Good luck with this 2ww and otd, I'll be thinking of you when I'm on my way to NZ.  

Hasina - I'm sorry I'm always on medicated cycles with trigger shots so I don't check OPKs (and they don't do much for PCOS girls either I'm told) so I can't help you I'm afraid.  I'm sure it won't do any harm to test twice a day if you want to keep a closer eye on it.

Beth - Have a good time at the fertility show, I bet it will be really useful and interesting, do share anything new you find out when you're back!

Good luck to everyone else with tx and 2ww and otds too!  

I'll be thinking of you all when I'm on my hols,  hope there are a decent number of bfps when I get back!   Good luck!!!


Bee xxx


----------



## hasina

Beanebee thnx 4 reply dent matter,hope ur treatment going ok.... And enjoy ur holiday...


----------



## Missy123

I have just had my tx abandoned on CD18 and am more gutted than a BFN as i didn't get to try. I know i wasn't the only one this happened to this month and it's so frustrating and tough but i am sure we will feel better about it soon and get back on that rollercoaster. I have now got a cyst i need to get checked next month before i can go again so more waiting.
Sorry for the me post but i don't feel alot like chit chat today but wishing you all      and hope all is going to plan.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - Glad all is ok and you're back with us.  Follies sound good and I'll be   for you. x

Missey - Sorry that you have had to abandon this time, its really upsetting and very frustrating. 

Hasina - Sorry I to have only ever done medicated like beannebee, but I'm sure one of us will be able to help. 

TQ - hope you are feeling better. x 

Beth - hope all is well and that you have a good time over the weekend. 

Beannebee - have a great holiday. x 

Lillybee -    

AFM - Had scan yesterday and due one tomorrow where they will tell me if they have to abandon or not due to over stimulating!!! I hope not but yesterday I have 4 largish follies and 5 around 9mms so things aren't looking great but I will be   that only two have grown and the others have stayed where they were. 

To anyone I've missed hope all is ok?

Love and hugs to all
Moo.x


----------



## shell4roy

hi all,

Well i rang hospital this morning & have a day 10 scan booked for next Friday. Shortly after they rang me to ask me to come in for blood tests today. They have advised us that if this cycle of IUI doesnt work we should proceed with IVF. If it doesnt work then qe have to go for a review to discuss where we go next. I hope it does work cos i cant cope emotionally if it doesnt.

Sorry for the me post but my head is all over the place.

Shell x


----------



## TQ

Hasina - not said hi yet, so welcome.  I'm also at Barts which I've not been too impressed with so far, but keep hoping they'll get there eventually.  Would advise you read as much as possible to ensure you understand what's going on and what they're talking about as they're unlikely to do so.  18mm on CD9 sounds fab though and I think 6mm is fairly average for the lining.  I can't remember if you said if you're doing a medicated cycle or not but I think for a natural cycle, 18mm is big enough for it to be viable so be ready for ovulation any day.  Also with OPKs they say to test in the morning but be aware that LH occurs naturally in urine first thing so most tests (including the ones they give you) advise testing after 10.30am.  This is a constant source of argument between me and them - I tend to test twice a day - once in the morning and once mid afternoon - that way I feel I have a better idea of when the surge actually started.  Hope that helps.

Bethany - thanks for the advice.  Hope you enjoyed the show today - anything interesting?

Venus - all sounds good on the follie front - hope a couple really take off for you.  How was SW?

Beannebee - have a great holiday!  Bet you're counting down the hours now!!  Lucky, lucky you!

Missy - so sorry you didn't get to try - as I've been there myself recently, I know just how gutting it is.  Take care of yourself and make sure they sort out the cyst quickly for you.  What did they recommend?

Mina-Moo - how did your scan go?  Hope those follies are behaving themselves and just a couple took off for you.  When do you baste?

Shell - glad the clinic is sorting things out for you just in case.  I know it may seem like you couldn't cope with it now but I bet you could - you're stronger than you think and will do whatever it takes!!  

AFM - went for CD11 scan this morning - felt rubbish but managed to eat some toast before I left and have a banana on the train as well as take my morning supplements.  To my amazement, I have 3 follies around 9-10mm on the RHS and 1 at 15mm + 1 at 16mm on the LHS!!!  I was sooooooooooooooo shocked as I really didn't expect anything with how ill I've been.  My lining is only 6mm though so need to boost that a bit as I'd expected when I started clomid.  But got to keep doing the OPKs and go back in on Monday for another scan if nothing happens over the weekend.  Going to do an OPK in a bit as I'm sure it can't be long now - would be great if I could be basted tomorrow so I get to relax all day afterwards.  But really glad I don't have to abandon this month (yet!! they did mention too many taking off which is a risk with 5 growing!).  Keeping everything crossed now and forcefeeding myself to try and get things properly better.

   that this is my month as compensation for the illness!!!!


----------



## hasina

TQ thankyou sooo much for the advise... u dont no how much it means when some1 thats on similar stage it does help alot.... i was just on clomid 50... they did tell me to have the injection and another scan, but then they decided that i wont need it soo thats why feeling a bit negetiv.. its nice to hear ur at the same clinic.. it helps soo much when u no som1 already havn treatment same clinic... the ovulation sticks they only given me 4... so went and brought some more myself.... funny enough i even check it at night just in case, but yeah thats a good idea u have given me about checking it again mid-day. but yep ur right there about reading up as much as possible... im new hun with the whole process i am just relieved that things are starting to move on... but im getting annoyed in when im going to ovulate.... how long have u been in barts? i hope and wish u luck hun with ur treatment xxxx


----------



## Missy123

Mina-Moo - Lets hope only 2 grow it's an awful feeling when they abandon it as you know but i guess they know what they are doing. 

Shell4Roy - Good luck and fingers crossed for you, it is so emotional but we are all on this rollercoaster together and we can help each other get through this. 

Venus - Scan was looking good and well done for sticking with the diet and yes i've been freezing too i hate the cold weather.

TQ - I have got to go in for a scan mid cycle to check on cyst that's all they have said up til now. Glad you are feeling better and so glad you stuck with the scan as it's looking good.


Good luck girls for the scans and the 2ww and for those testing i will keep reading but probably not have much to say in the next couple of months i will let you know what happens about the cyst and hopefully be back on the rollercoaster soon but not with you all as you will all have BFP's by then.          x


----------



## rungirl

its a BFN for me....so so upset.  otd tomorrow, but two tests today both negative (NOT PREGNANT) don't think its going to change, so sign of af either, really though this was my month, as cramps, sore boobs, and vivid dreams.

Sorry for the me post. xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, Rungirl, so sorry to read your news   .  Hope you are able to take some "me" time over the weekend.

TQ - that's great that your follies are still growing nicely despite your illness!  I would imagine that the ones on the right will shrink away, so hopefully you will be left with two nice juicy ones on the left   .

Hi to everyone else.  I'll come back later with a longer post.

B xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Rungirl- I'm so very sorry for you both,    please take care and give yourself time. xx

VIF- how's things with you? 

TQ- Glad your a little better and   that things all go to plan. 

Missy - take care and make sure you come back and let us know how you are getting on. x 

Shell -   

AFM - Another abandoned cycle for me, overstimulated again, I have 19mm, 15 mm and 12 mm on right and 17mm, 13mm and then several that range from 8 to 10mm!!! They were afraid that by Monday when I was due for basting that there would be 4 if not 5 ready and therefore potential for 5 babies!!!! 

I understand the decision but can't help being upset as I really feel that IUI is a better option for me rather than IVF.  My consultant said we should try again in Jan to allow my ovaries to settle and they will change my treatment to 37.5 gonal g everyother day.  Although they can fit me in next month if I want but I may over stim again, so we've decided to wait.  Therefore I may not be on as much over the coming weeks but I will be popping on to see how everyone is getting on. 

Take care all and    to everyone. xx

Moo. x


----------



## Jodie K

Hi Girlies,

I know I disappeared from FF for a while, but I'm not doing much at the moment - just waiting to start a new cycle, and hopefully get as far as basting this time - hopefully clinic will induce AF in the next couple of weeks, but had a proper bleed a couple of weeks ago (first time since miscarriage) so they want me to have one more bleed, to check hormones, etc. are all back to normal (fingers crossed everything is back to normal anyway!)  Also wanted to give FF a break because I was worried I was bringing bad luck, but I see we're still waiting for some BFP's - must be due a few by now!!!    But anyway just wanted to say a couple of things:

Rungirl - really sorry hun - big hug to you - hope things go better next month  

Mina - I completely understand your frustration - I have had two abandoned cycles, it is annoying that it is so difficult just to get as far as basting!! I know people struggle on the 2WW, I've made it that far once, and see it as a time to relax!  Its frustrating there is nothing that can be done, it just takes time!  Maybe just try to take some time off, not thinking about it too much, and enjoy xmas - I normally try to keep myself busy.  My first attempt I started on 115iu of gonal f and my overies went mad! The time it worked I was on 37.5iu a day, but the last attempt in Oct (post miscarriage) I had to drop down to 37.5 every other day, and they managed to get one egg! But I started bleeding heavily, so egg was probably just flushed straight out!   Big hugs to you though   and positive thoughts for next time!  

Missy - So sorry you've had to abandon too!! big hugs   and positive thoughts for next time  

VIF - I know your taking a break from FF,  but I went to a talk on nutrition and PCOS at the fertility show yesterday, by Dr Marilyn Glenville if you want to look her up, as she had some contradicting ideas to slimming world (which I also do), basically saying that carbs and proteins should be eaten together to reduce isulin resistance, but the aim of slimming world is to have them seperatley - I hope you dont mind me saying, but I'm just trying to help.  Let me know if you want more info.

Shell - fingers crossed for you   and I'm sure you'll find the strength if you need it, and we're all here for you 

This was supposed to be a quick note, but I've got quite carried away already! Positive thoughts to everyone else   and lets have some BFP's soon!!  

J xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Rungirl:  I'm sooooo so sorry about you BFN   

Mina:  Oh no!  Are you at the same clinic at me?  (IVF Wales).  I thought you could have a follicle reduction if you had more than 3.  That's so rubbish that you had to abandon again   

Jodie:  Thanks for the advice about the pcos and nutrition.  I'd be really interested to read more so will look her up.  But.....SW have a new plan this year where you mix carbs and proteins (extra easy plan) - that's the only reason I'm doing it now coz I couldn't be doing with the red and green days.  Maybe they brought it in because of the arguments against keeping carbs and proteins separate!  

TQ:  That's fantastic news about your follies!!!!  I really hope you can get that lining thickened up so you can go ahead this month!!  I hope you're feeling better soon too!

Hi everyone else!!

AFM:  Spent a muddy day at the caravan taking down the awning and screaming at the spiders!!!  Glad we've got that sorted as it was a weight on my mind!  Now I can concentrate on basting this week and will be able to spend my 2ww crimbo shopping in the hope that it'll take my mind off tx!!  Sadie's scan is in the morning - fingers crossed she's full coz I'll be gutted if there's no pups after all the effort and expense!!

Emma


----------



## Bethany915

Good luck to Sadie - we could do with someone on here having a BFP  

B xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all
THIS IS HELL! - the last few days have been crazy - what is going on with my body. I have had sharp cramps down one side 7 days post ov! still have feelings down there on 10 days post ov and really really sore boobs which I have not experienced as AF sympotoms - so is this good news or is my body playing a really mean trick on me!. I took my BBT this morning and it was still high but then AF not due til Tuesday so would not drop til mon.tues morning anyway. Dreading tomorrow as will be so gutted if AF arrives after all this going on!. I dont have any tests in the house which may be a good thing.. am driving dh mad too. Well fingers crossed - may be game over tomorrow but til then am telling myself it is postive as want to keep up the pos mental attitude to see if it works!..

Am spreading loads and loads of this ... will keep you posted... best of luck to all you ladies in waiting - it sucks doesnt it!

   

Lilly bee


----------



## hasina

Lillybee awwww hang inn there I can't imagine how frustrating it is...I'm on day 
13  still havent ovulated getting really annoyed cnt imagine how I'm going to be on 2ww..wish u all the best Hun we all need a boost with som1geting bfp... Xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a quick me post!!!!

Sadie had her scan this morning and it's a   !!!

There's at least 4 puppies and maybe a 5th.  I'm so happy I'm going to be a grandma to tiny furbabies!!!


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for the last week - the 2nd week of the 2ww was driving me proper loopy, so it was easier to just take a break and try not to obsess about it. I even ended up in tears at work over something that really wasn't bad enough to deserve crying, but luckily my manager knows about the tx and gave me lots of leeway and a couple of hugs!

But it turned out there was a rather good reason for that.... yep, I've got a bfp      . I managed to hold off testing til Friday (12 days post iui), and got a faint but definite line with a First Response, and tested again this morning on OTD and it was stronger!  Me and DH are over the moon, but obviously trying to be as cautious as we can, having had a chemical preg before - am so excited but nervous at the same time.  But although I know it's incredibly early days, I'm determined to just be as happy as I can, as if the worst does happen it won't be any less bad for having been worrying about it, if you see what I mean!

So do keep the faith ladies, IUI can work!

I'll have a proper catch up with personals soon, but sending big    to rungirl and shell, I'm so sorry about the bfns, and also   to those who've had to abandon, I can't imagine how frustrated you must be...

And Venus, I'm so pleased to hear that both me and Sadie have a bfp on the same day!!!

 to everyone, wherever you are on your journey...

Gibs x


----------



## Missy123

rungirl - so sorry it was not your month but things have been really unlucky on here.   

mina-moo - sorry yours was abandoned too, we will do better next time!   

gibs - well done that's great news may things get better on here now. Wishing you well and take it easy. 

venus - more good news with sadie maybe we will have a wave of BFP's on here now.     Good luck with your basting.

Good luck to you all we need     it can and will happen for us.


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

Rungirl.. I am so sorry you got same result as me. I know how you must be feeling & we must keep our spirits up for next time as it is our turns for  's.

Gibs.. I am over the moon for you. About time there was a   here & hope it is the start of many more to come too.

Venusinfurs.. congrats on your good news. My dogs have both been done so cant have pups.

Got my day 10 scan booked & have to go in to work tomorrow & tell my manager I need to take it easy in work after next week as need to save my hols for if this cycle dont work so can take time off when IVF starts. But fingers crossed this works as it is long overdue.

Good Luck to everyone else at the various stages of treatment.

Shell x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quick post to say congratulations to Gibs   and to Sadie   

Moo. x


----------



## hasina

Gibs im new here... congrats hun im sooooooooooooo happpy  for u.... ur happiness gives all the rest of the ladies hope that it can happen.. takecare of ur self xxxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Big hugs to everyone who got a BFN    I truly believe your dreams will one day come true. 

GIBS - congratulations on the BFP,  

VIF - congratulations on the puppy news  

AFM - my decision on whether to start treatment this month or wait until the new year was made for me with the arrival of my AF 3 days early. ! I have an appointment on weds to discuss exactly what treatment I will be having now my results are in. Now that my AF has come early I may be able to fit a treatment in before Xmas, but I have decided I will now stress about this and wait and see what AF gets up to next month!! 

Hugs to all


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone, thank you so much for your good wishes, and of course for all the support you've given while I've been on this crazy rollercoaster! Am hoping this is the start of a good run of BFPs on this board 

I've just booked in for my early scan on 29th November, so I'm gonna be kind of holding my breath til that's done, but am just so happy to be pregnant right now, no matter what happens. I've developed an addiction to weeing on sticks though - I just can't stop  . If you don't mind I'll stick around for at least the next couple of weeks, but I'll try not to go on about it 

So, time to do some catching up!

*Wishing & Dreaming* - that's great news that you might be able to get a cycle in before xmas, but good for you for not stressing about it. Good luck with the appointment on wednesday, hope it goes well 

*Hasina* - hello, and thank you for the lovely message! Sounds like your first cycle is going well, and hopefully you'll be ovulating any time now and can be into the craziness of the 2ww! You'll find you learn so much as you go along, and the ladies on here are so good at giving advice if you have any questions, so do keep asking if you're not sure about anything. Good luck 

*MinaMoo *- so sorry you've had to abandon again, you must be going  with it. At least they've come up with a plan which might mean it all works next time, but I know how frustrating it is to have to wait around. Maybe just try to think about xmas and using the time to relax and not think about it for a while - easier said than done though I know... Wishing you tonnes of luck for the new year  

*Shell *- so sorry it was a bfn, it doesn't get any easier does it. Great to hear you're started on the next cycle though, so hope you get some good results at the 10 day scan - it's got to be your turn soon  

*Missy *- so sorry you had to abandon  hope you're doing OK, you sound quite down hon, and I don't blame you, I can see why you'd be more upset than with a bfn as you didn't even get the glimmer of hope you get after the iui. Hope the cyst sorts itself out quickly for you and you can get going again soon 

*LillyBee* - really hope you get good news today, keeping everything crossed for you hon  

*Venus *- hope you get your basting date soon, great to hear the last scan was fine, and amazing to hear about Sadie's puppies, I can't imagine how adorable they're going to be! Oh, and I'm with you on screaming at spiders - I'm such a wimp with them 

*Jodie *- welcome back, and really hope you can get started again soon and have a nice straightforward cycle after all you've been through  

*Rungirl* - I'm so sorry for the bfn, hope you're doing OK  . Will you be cycling again soon, or taking a break for a bit?

*TQ* - how's it all going? Scan sounds good, but hoping that all 5 don't go for it! Any sign of a surge yet? Hope you're over the virus now too 

*Bethany* - how's the 2ww going? Hope you're managing to distract yourself and not symptom spot too much  How was the fertility show?

*Clairey *- sorry you had to abandon, that's quite a few of you that have done that this month isn't it  Great to hear you've got the next steps sorted though, a natural cycle sounds like a really good idea. Hope it goes well for you 

*Beannebee *- hope you're having a lovely holiday (in case you're in an internet cafe somewhere!), sounds like you really need a good break, hope it's lovely wherever you are 

And hello to anyone I've missed - better stop there before this post gets out of control!

Am off to acupuncture this afternoon, can't wait to tell her my news as I can't really tell anyone else at the moment!

Gibs x


----------



## hasina

ladies has any1ever had pain on the left side of stomac,and jus under ur stomac dont no if its frm clomid that iv had few days ago. Coz im also waitn 4ovulation.. So dnt no if its becoz of that.. Awww when am i going to ovulated.. 

Gibs thanks and yep my first cycle


----------



## TQ

Hasina - sounds like it could be ovulation - I know that ovulation pain can be stronger when on clomid so perhaps you're noticing that - it's good if you are!  Does it fit with your timings?  Lots of luck!!

rungirl - so, so, so sorry - especially after your body was so mean to you and got your hopes up.  I really hope you're ok and can see past this to get back up and move forward but take time to grieve while you need to.

Mina-moo - so sorry you had to abandon too.  It's great that your body is responding though, but they need to get your dosage right.  I know someone was given the option to go to IVF when they over-responded - was that you?  Did they give you that option at all?  A break till January might be sensible though to allow your body to get rid of the drugs (and enjoy Christmas without it all hanging over you!).  Take care!

Jodie - welcome back!  I'm sure you're not bringing bad luck being here silly!!   .  Sounds as though you've been through the mill a bit but looks like you're coming out the other end.  Hope all goes well and you can get back to trying soon.

VIF - fab news about Sadie - hope she passes some of those pregnancy vibes your way!  The dismantling of the caravan sounds pretty miserable - it's the bit about camping I hate - especially in the rain!  But at least it's done now - when you due for basting?

Lilly-bee - sorry the 2ww has driven you loopy!  Any news yet?    

Gibs - YAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!  So excited for you!  I'm sure you must be petrified, but take extra good care of yourself and enjoy the moment.  Keep peeing on the sticks - I have a whole photo gallery from when I got pregnant that still makes me smile to look at!  I wrote the date on each one to show the line getting darker.  Please do stick around and pass on some of those pregnancy vibes!  Hope your acupuncturist is happy for you!

shell - hope your boss was understanding and takes the pressure off a bit for you.  Is your scan this week??

W&D - glad AF turned up early - I think the power of the mind is greater than we realise - I swear mine comes early when I'm desperate to get going again!  Will be great if you can get a cycle in before Christmas.  Will keep everything crossed for you!

AFM: Well totally thought it was all over again this month as the line on the OPKs more or less disappeared this weekend - having been quite dark Weds, Thurs & Fri which was really odd.  But my temp hasn't risen yet and I have some EWCM today and the scan showed the 3 follies on the right all at the same size, one on the left has shrunk back and one has grown to 20mm with my lining now at 7.5mm.  The dr said she couldn't see any fluid around the follicle and the lining wasn't looking post-ovulatory.  So they did a blood test to check my hormone levels (I think) and will call later with the results and tell me whether to trigger or not.  All very odd, but very glad that things are still on track for us this month - although a bit disappointed I only have one lead follie now - was quite excited that I might have double the chance this time!  Just sitting here willing the phone to ring now so I know what to do next - no doubt will be back here later with questions about what they've said to do!  All very exciting really after so many months of disappointment - and this is just me before ovulation!!!  LOL  

Have a good afternoon!


----------



## rungirl

Gibs - Many congrats on your bfp!!!  Woo hoo xxxxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

I haven't been about for a while but I was just checking up on you all and found wonderful news. Congratulations *Gibs*!! I'm so pleased and will be thinking of you in the run up to your scan. I hope the time flies.xx

*Venus* - Many congrats for Sadie!! I'm so chuffed. Now I've got Gonzo I'm mad for cav puppies. They are the cutest things on earth. You have to send picks when they're here! Hope everything else is going well. I read about you screaming at spiders. I had a massive shock this morning when a huge black one fell off my bag. Gonzo was shaking cos I screamed so loud  ! And as if on queue he's now yapping for attention  .

*Rungirl* - so sorry about your bfn  .

*Mina* - sorry you had to abandon. I'm having a break til Jan too so hopefully that will be our lucky month.x

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok and sorry to miss so many of you out.x

Charlie.x


----------



## ruby1

hello all,

I am new on here. I am TTC since June 2007,  I am 28 and DH 31. Being treated at UCLH have had all the normal test, plus a lap & dye, the doctors said i had a slight subseptate uterus but they rectified it while i had the lap & dye test and all should be normal now. L&D was in June and FS said that if not pregnant naturally by November then will be treated as unexplained fertility and we will have a referral for IUI. 

I have the appointment with the IUI nurse(?) This Thursday and I am very nervous ! Does anyone know what i should expect in the appointment ? I have seen a few close friends go through IVF and i hear that IUI is not nearly as heavy duty as IVF. just nervous and also excited !  

Any help would be much appreciated ! xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

OMG *Gibs* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!! 

I remember us getting our BFNs together when we were cycle buddies so I hope you're joy can spread to Wales and give me some luck this cycle!!!

I'm sorry for the lack of personals again but I've been a bit shaken up all day and now have an awful headache. I had a hell of a fright in the Mini when driving home from my scan appt. I was on cloud 9 after being told that I have 3 big follies (1x20mm and 2x16mm). It's my best response yet but I haven't had time to be happy about it coz on my way home the brakes failed on my car sending me catapulting across a huge busy roundabout just before I was about to join the motorway. I was building up speed going towards the slip road when a van pulled out in front of me, I hit the brakes and they locked then all of sudden the car went completely loose and felt like it had been catapulted. Luckily I had time to dodge the slip road (as I didn't wanna get on the motorway like that) but ended up hurtling towards traffic stopped at the lights. The only thing I could do was take the car up onto a grass verge, narrowly avoiding the barrier and pull up the handbrake when it slowed enough. I've never been so scared and have been feeling off all day. And to make matters worse, the damn police took my car and charged me £175 to get it back. Money I really haven't got so had to have my step dad to bail me out!

Anyway, I'm waiting up to do my trigger (basting Wed) and will come back on tomorrow with some proper personals.

Emma


----------



## TQ

OMG VIF that sounds soooooooo scary, thank goodness you're ok and your quick thinking avoided a real disaster.  Lots of     to you for such a frightening experience.  
Out of interest, what time did you get told to trigger (and what brand did you use) and what time is your basting tomorrow?  Only, I was called at 17.30 last night and told to trigger some time yesterday evening (whenever, it didn't matter apparently) for basting at 13.20 today!!  Which is a much shorter gap than yours seems to be!  Not too concerned as when I got pregnant before, I was triggered about 15.30 on the Friday and booked in for midday basting on the Saturday so the gap is sort of similar (I ended up injecting in the toilet on the train home at 18.30 rather than wait another hour!).  But I do know that the norm is to do it around 36 hours post-trigger and this isn't even 24 hours!  The more I think about it, the more worried I'm getting.  Should I ask for a second basting tomorrow lunchtime or just trust they know what they're doing (I know. Hahahahahahahaha!)?

Charlie - good to hear from you - glad you're ok and enjoying having Gonzo around!

Ruby - hi and welcome!  The first appointment with the nurse is usually mostly a form-filling exercise - lots of signatures needed, etc.  They will probably talk you through the procedures at that clinic and it's a chance for you to ask some questions.  Don't be nervous - it's pretty straightforward and is another step on the path to that baby!!!

Anyway, apart from my worry over timing all seems ok here - did get a darker line on my OPK yesterday afternoon, so perhaps that and the trigger will make me ovulate today.  Really hope so!!!!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

*TQ: * My clinic swear by the 36hr rule!! I spoke to them about triggering with a shorter gap and told them that I know of people who ov soon after trigger (Prickly) and they said that it all depends on how the particular clinic performs IUI. I never got chance to ask Prickly if she took Suprecur (or something similar) to stop her ovulating too soon. Do you know if she did? Coz the cons told me that there's no way I could ov early if I'm taking suprecur and it makes sense to me. If Prickly wasn't on Suprecur then I can see why she'd be ov soon after trigger because she didn't have anything to stop her natural cycle and was probably naturally close to ov anyway. But if she did have Suprecur then it does raise some questions and concerns!! I decided to stick with the clinic's advise because I didn't wanna go messing with a cycle.

As for my trigger, they were going to give me Pregnyl to trigger at midnight last night but I asked for Ovitrelle (only because I've used it before and there's no mixing involved). So, I did the Ovitrelle at midnight and basting is tomoz at midday! I took my last dose of Suprecur and Gonal F at 7pm and then triggered at midnight so the Suprecur really is there to stop you ov too soon.

Have you had a totally medicated cycle? Did they give you something to stop you ovulating as well as something to make the follicles grow? It is so hard when different clinics give differing advice and when people on here have done their own research and have their own personal stories.

I have to say that when we had all that talk of trigger timings on my last cycle and Astral was collating the stats I was going out of my mind worrying about my own cycle. I know people were only trying to be helpful but it really affected me coz it seemed to become quite obsessive. It made a lot of us worry that we weren't doing it right and people (including myself) were even thinking about going against the advice of the clinic and timing our own triggers. It looked on the surface like everyone was right and that triggering with a shorter gap was the way to go but I think it could have done more harm than good. When you look deeper all of that talk could've really affected someone's chances of conceiving. We don't know the ins and outs of the individual circumstances of each and every person. We all have different fertility problems and all have different meds etc so we can't all decide to trigger early just because one or two people had proof that they ovulated early. I had what I thought was ovulation pain yesterday but I've been doing OPKs and it turns out that the pain is actually pain from having 3 big follicles and not ov pain at all. It makes sense to me coz I never get ov pain but tend to get pains a few days before my basting on medicated cycles - the cons said it's my ovaries causing pain die to the meds and the number of follies!

When Prickly said she'd seen on the scan that she was ov so soon I was really worried about my own cycle but she may have been on completely different meds to me and maybe things in her body make her ov sooner than most - it doesn't mean we all ov early. And this is in no way meant to insult or offend Prickly - I was very interested to read about what happened on her cycle and the paranoia had built up well before that. But purely based on the talks we had, I was going to lie to the clinic and trigger at 24hrs - but then I read about people with pcos possibly ov later than normal - I don't know if it's a reliable source, I can't even remember where I read it, but it made me realise that messing about with the cycles when we don't fully understand it is not a good thing.

But then there's always the question of 'why do the different clinics use such differing timings'? And why won't my bloody clinic do a scan right before basting like Prickly's clinic did?!?! I hate the 'not knowing' that surrounds IUI!!

Did the clinic give any reasons for asking you to trigger with such a short gap? They may have a very valid reason for it but I can understand your concern coz I'd be exactly the same!


----------



## TQ

Thanks for your thoughts VIF.  I think you're right - it's far too easy to generalise on these things, but have to remember that each person has a very individual treatment protocol based on their own medical needs and drugs being used.  As I was only on clomid with nothing to hold back ovulation, I guess it could happen anytime anyway.  I asked while I was there if it was normal to time it so soon after the trigger and they said it was for IUI, but for IVF it tends to be 36 hours.  I guess I have to try and trust them on this even though it's so hard.  It was a bit weird that they were so vague about what time to do the shot when everyone else gets told exactly when to do it, but I guess I would have ignored them anyway and done it asap regardless!  I did think about referring back to Astral's compilation as it was interesting (and I probably will at some point), but for now, I just need to accept it's done and see what happens.

But anyway, I'm now on my 2WW which is rather exciting at last after months of waiting (and the month when I saw it as a wasted try).  No idea how I'm going to stay sane now as I'm just all bubbling with excitement at the prospect (however small it is) that I might finally be pregnant again!!    .  Keep everything crossed for me!!


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies - thanks for the further congratulations!!

*TQ *- it's mind-bending trying to work out when's best to trigger, as Venus says there are so many variables and everyone is different, so I think most of the time we just have to go with what the clinics say, unless we've got evidence for why that wouldn't work (like Prickly did). I found it so reassuring on my last cycle to do OPKs so I could reassure myself I hadn't ovulated early, as I had so many ovulation-type pains I couldn't work out what was happening when! My clinic never gave me an exact time to trigger, they just used to say as late as you can, which usually worked out at 36ish hours - but maybe that's not the best timing for you, and there's only one way to find out! So I think you're right to trust them on this - hoping this 2ww is followed by a lovely 9 month wait for you  

*Venus *- you poor thing, that sounds horrendous     Sounds like you handled it really well though - you managed to stop an out of control car from hurting anyone, which is amazing, so well done you - be proud of yourself! I totally agree with you about trying not to obsess about trigger timings - I did that on my second cycle and it didn't do me any favours, just made me  Good luck for tomorrow, am sending lots of babydust in a Welsh direction!  

*Hasina *- yep, that sounds just like ovulation pain, I get that too, and got it much worse when doing medicated cycles, but it's a good sign, shows you're hopefully not too far off ovulation!

*Rungirl *- thank you, am so sorry you didn't have good news too as we both had the same otd 

*Charlie *- thanks for the good wishes, wishing you tonnes of luck for January, and hope you have a lovely xmas break from it all 

*Ruby *- welcome! Yes, like TQ says, it'll be lots of form-filling in your nurse appointment, and they may also go through how to inject yourself if you're going to be doing medicated cycles, depending on which drugs they put you on. They should also tell you when you're likely to get started, which is exciting!

afm - am still addicted to weeing on sticks at the moment, but going to try and stop doing that so I don't get too obsessed  , especially since I was baffled by doing a clearblue digi this morning and it telling me I'm 3+ weeks past conception It's only 2! Am freaking out at every cramp and twinge (of which there are many), but apparently that's quite normal. I've stopped taking cyclogest now too, which felt really scary to stop, but clinic says no need to keep taking for iui if no history of low progesterone, so I've just gotta trust them! I just feel like if I can get through this week without anything going wrong it'll all be fine, but both me and dh really want to fast forward time for a little bit!! Still super-happy about it though, don't get me wrong   

Gibs x


----------



## Astral

Hey Gibs....WOW WOW WOW! Well done hun on getting a BFP !!!     

I'm very happy for you! I did about a dozen pee sticks, they are good for peace of mind. One thing - my friend who has been on here for 3 years said that if the digi test reads a week ahead, it can be because of higher HCG because its... twins    But who knows, just great news those lines are getting darker    Take it easy, look after yourself!

Hey Venus, I'm sorry our discussion a while back stressed you out so much. Someone hit the nail on the head - each clinic seems to trigger at different times in a whole variety of situations and there seemed to be no consistency. So I just wanted to do a census out of sheer curiosity. Dont forget I was in the end triggered 'late' even according to my own planned timetable they gave me. I was triggered only 20 hours before basting (rather than 36) and ov'd 39 hours after the trigger and 17 hours after basting. And yet, after all my worrying about sperms dying off, I got a BFP! I think Prickly was ovulating unusually quickly (16 hours after trigger?).

Hello to all the girls!   
Astral x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Astral - I wasn't having a go - I completely understand why you did it and I too was curious.  Do you know if Prickly was on Suprecur to stop her ov early?  I'm really interested to know that one because that was the only argument my clinic came back with when I asked if I could have a scan right before IUI.


----------



## gibs

Astral - lovely to see you! Yes, that did cross my mind, as there were two follies.... but not going to get ahead of myself at this point! Hope everything's going really well for you  

Venus - I had a quick look back at Prickly's IUI diary, and it looks like she was only using clomid, not suprecur or anything else to stop early ov.  So that makes sense - if you're on suprecur they are managing to control when you ovulate much better I think. Hope that helps  

Gibs x


----------



## hasina

GIBS  im on day 15 when am i going to ovulate hun  geting soo stressed and upset.. i just wanna get on with this whole process... hope ur ok hun... make shore u take good care of urself xxxxx


----------



## gibs

Hasina - try not to get too stressed hon, but I know it's a nightmare when you're waiting for your body to do stuff and you don't know what's going on  . Is your clinic going to scan you again? If I were you I'd give them a ring tomorrow and talk it through with them - never be afraid to ring up and ask questions, cos that's what they're there for!
Good luck xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi guys,
well ****ty news Im afriad. I was sooo sure that I was pregnant this time as got sore boobs and started feeling sick etcc.. then Tuesday morning I took my temp and it had dropped from 36.8 to 36.1!! I knew that this was bad news!!. I started shaking and then sure enough went to the loo and there she was AF had arrived. The strange thing was I didnt cry and I wasnt really upset - just peed off really which is soo different to the 0ther 2 attempst where I cried all day!!. anyway I had agreed that this was our last cycle for 3 months and we would take a break .. but am concerned about my age so am going to try and get the money together and have another go ( I am insane!) this month - finances permitting. Then have xmas off and have a review with specialist. Any advice welcome. THis will be my 3rd iui cycle since the miscarriage. I know IUI works for me but how many times do you keep going ?.. This time will be natural cycle for me as clomid doesnt seem to do tghe trick it just makes my follicles grow too big and I ov really early .. Ive had success with 2 x naturals so I shoudl stick to what works really.. Anyway am so heartened by the BFP's especially for those who are on their 3rd round of iui as this gives me hope and we all need bucket loads of that dont we!

So heres some more fairy dust for those of you testing soon!
 
love lillybee


----------



## gibs

LillyBee - so sorry hon    - but it sounds like you're in a good place, planning your next move and thinking ahead.  I think you're right to go with what works - the medical profession tends to say 'better success rates with medicated', but you've shown that's really not the case for you! So go with the natural and I'm really hoping it'll give you that BFP as a nice xmas present   

Gibs x


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

well I have become an aunty again yesterday to a gorgeous little girl called Ava Louise born weighing 9lb 3.5oz. I am delighted for them but cant help feeling so jealous too. why oh why is it so easy for millions of people to get pregnant at the drop of a hat & for us on here who want it more than anything is it so hard? Life sucks at times!!

Sorry for my negative post

Shell xx


----------



## Missy123

Shell4roy it's not a negative post so don't be sorry it's just the truth and how we all feel. My nephew has just got a little boy and i saw him last week it's so hard on us but we are truly happy for them and all we hope and pray is that our time will come. Some people do get pregnant just looking at one but we will cherish them more when they come along and realise how blessed we are. I wouldn't want to be like alot of them anyway i don't like this kids having kids or just having them for more benefits! We all have so much more to give and they will be loved more than words can say.
Congratulations on being an aunty again and just think it WILL happen to you then it will have big cousins!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Lillybee:  I'm so sorry you've had another BFN.  I understand your completely different reaction this time - the upset kinda turns to anger in a way.  And it's even harder when you'd had some positive feelings towards to end of the 2ww.  It is sooooo hard to keep seeing BFNs, especially when everything seems to have gone to plan.  I'm going into my 3rd IUI (had the basting today) and I just don't know how I'll react if there's yet another BFN.  I think you've got a good idea to go for another IUI if you can get the money together.  I hate the waiting around between cycles (they make us wait a month on medicated ones) and I can completely understand why you'd want to go for another one.  I've never done a natural or chlomid cycle - I have fully medicated ones where they give me Gonal F to grow the follies and Suprecur to stop me ov until they are ready (then the trigger when they're ready to go).  Maybe that could be an option for you if you're ov early but of course if you are happier going with the natural then stick to what you know works for you.  It must be so hard to go through all of this after a miscarriage.  I hope you work out the best way to go for you   

TQ:  Sorry I was so late replying to your questions about timings!!  I didn't realise I replied too late!  I think you'll be ok coz the sperm lives for so long compared to the egg.  And you caught before with a short gap didn't you!?  And you weren't on Suprecur so nothing stopping your natural ov so I think it was a good call for you.  When is your OTD?  I had basting today and due to test on 26th (clinic advises 16 dpiui) but I always test 14dpiui.  Good luck and look after those likkle swimmers on board!!  

Shell:  Congratulations on becoming an auntie!  I completely understand your feelings of jealousy - I know there's nothing bad meant, it's just natural to feel that way.  Since ttc quite a few of my friends have become pg and the worst one was when I found out that my best friend is expecting her 3rd baby, she wasn't planning it and had only been with the dad for 2 months before catching, so that really felt unfair that I'd been trying so hard and then she caught at the drop of a hat.  Of course I'm happy for her as she is happy but it still feels unfair that I can't join her and share our pregnancies.  I'm in a same sex relationship and people just assume that's the reason why we're having tx but after speaking to the cons she thinks I would've needed tx to get pg anyway due to the endo and pcos.  Just keep going and one day you'll surely have your dream   

Gibs:  Oh I didn't realise Prickly was just on Clomid.  That explains why the cons is so adamant that I won't ov early.  How are things going?  Will you be offered an early scan (7wks)?  I know some clinics do it but I'm not sure if mine does!  Are you checking HCG with blood tests or are you using pee sticks to watch the lines get darker?  Sorry if I'm asking stuff you've already mentioned!!  I've found it hard to keep up to date on here lately!

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry I still haven't caught up!  

AFM:  Well, we arrived at the hospital and was called into a room to be told that the donor sperm was no good.  It had thawed with only 6% mortality so we were gutted.  We just expected them to abandon the cycle and all I could think about was the lovely response I'd had with 3 follicles waiting to be fertilised.  Anyway, the nurse I always see who is absolutely fab came into the room and said we can choose another donor!!  I was worried about timings as I was expecting the sample to take hours to prepare but was told to come back 2hrs later for the IUI.  We were so happy when the second donor's sample thawed with 97% mortality and 90% of those swimming in a straight line.  We couldn't ask for much better than that!!  Far better than any of the sperm we've used previously and this time I have 3 good sized follicles instead of 1!  So basting was 38hrs past trigger - not ideal but I was assured that this would be ok.  And now I'm on that bloody 2ww again!!!!  

Are we still using the list or has it disappeared!?!  I can do it again if people found it useful!

Emma


----------



## Clare the minx

Hello again lovelies,
Not replied for a while though I have been lurking but just wanted to say a big congratulations to Gibs-I gotta say when you mentioned on your 2ww that you felt like you were coming down with something I thought then that it had probably worked as that is exactly how I felt when I got caught wiht my little boy and at the time I was sure it hadn't worked and was just a cold  as all my work mates had a cold but nope I was pregnant.

VenusInFurs-I hope there not going to charge you for the 'dodgy' first batch but the batch they did give you sound like champions in my book.I'm sure there all heading for there target right now-so swim boys,swim!


AFM-Well had my review and the DR made me feel quite down by the time I came out!She was on about how low a precentage IUI is compared to IVF which I already now so no reason to ram that down my throat.Told her I wanted to try IUI again but a medicated cycle but wanted toknow what would happen if it got cancelled(I did egg share last year and had ALOT of follicles if I remember correctly it was something like 22-31! so am at risk of overstimilating.Was told I wouldn't get alot of money back and definately no money back for the drugs which I expected)So she said they'd start me on a low dose and take it from there,she also booked me in for 22nd Dec but I'm tempted to rebook it for jan as I don't fancy downregging over christmas and new year.

Lillybee-I am EVER so SORRY and big   .Like you I was sooo sure that it had worked on my last IUI so was absolutely gutted when it turned out it hadn't.It's horrible as you get to the stage when you really do think hey I'm pregnant and then you see only one line and it is soo heartbreaking but you will pick yourself up again and try again as the want/need for a baby is so strong we would all put ourselves through it again and again to get that magical BFP.Hoping next time is your time.

To anyone I missed sorry and I hope you get tour BFP soon.

It is so wierd how the clinics differ on the basting timing and there is no exact/perfect time for everyone.I know with the IUI I got caught they basted before I ovulated and they did it as soon as they saw signs of me beginning to ovulate and this time they did it 36 hours after surge.

Love to all.xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

*Lillybee* So sorry for your BFN I was really hoping it would work for your this time. 

*TQ[/b Hope you feeling okay and keeping up your PMA good luck for your 2WW

Shell Congratulations on being an auntie. It is natural to feel like that. My brother announced that his girlfriend of 4 months was pregnant and it took me a while to get my head round it!! Infact even though I am so happy for him and excited for her arrival (next month!) I still get moments - especially when I am sorting out the baby stuff for them.

VIF Thank goodness you were able to choose a different donor  Your stats all sound great this time round. I have my fingers crossed for you and really hope this is your month!! 

Clare Glad you are getting the treatment that you want! I hope whenever you decide to start that it works out for you.

AFM I had my follow up appointment today. I was told I need to lose weight which was no real surprise, they will still go ahead with treatment but said it will greatly improve my chances! I am not able to start until Jan due to the timing of my cycle. I will be due to ovulate just as the clinic closes for Christmas and I don't want to risk having to abandon. My consultant said I will be taking Letrozole on days 2 - 6 having scans on days 2 and prob 12 and then using Ovitrelle to trigger ovulation and then taking the progesterone after. I have to say I wasn't expecting all of that as the only reason I am having IUI is because I am single, but I guess I will trust their judgement!!!! So the next two months I have to work on my weight - wish me luck I think I am gonna need it!!!! especially over Christmas. I am just trying to focus on the reason for doing it and hope that I can manage to at least lose some!

Hope everyone else is okay where ever you are in your treatment.

Kara x*


----------



## hasina

Sorry! But just quick question does any1 ovulate after day 16? Getting really worrid hopefully 2moro gonna cal the clinic and tell them situation .....


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a quickie in response to Hasina!

Hasina:  How long are your usual cycles?  Do you get your AF every 28 days?  Or is it longer?  Ovulation takes place 14 days before AF so if you have a 30 day cycle it would be normal to ov around day 16.  Also, are you on any medication for the IUI that may affect your cycle?  I'd give the clinic a call if I were you!  Hope everything goes well - you must be getting frustrated with the ov tests now


----------



## Pinkcat1992

Hello everyone,

I have been awol for a while, needed time out to stop driving myself mad on the tww and take stock of things. 

Shell, Rungirl and Lilybee, so so sorry to hear of your bfn's. Good luck for your next treatments whatever that may be. You will get there.

Hasina, I always seem to ovulate around day 19, most annoying and enough to drive you insane with the waiting. But it will not affect anything.

Wishing and dreaming - good luck with the weight loss, such a good reason to do it, will give you all the drive that you need.

VIF  and TQ- Glad bastings went well, good luck to you  both and here's hoping for BFP's.

Always Hoping?? - How you doing? I think you must be at your OTD by now. Hope all ok.

Sorry to all those that had to abandon this month - horrendous

My, this is a big thread now. Sorry to anyone I have forgotten.

Oh yes Gibs, basted on  the same weekend as me...congrats on your BFP so exciting. I also had a BFP, totally  in shock still. I so did not think it had worked. DP had to keep showing me the first pee stick because I didn't believe it. I am terrified and excited at the same time.I also had 3+ weeks on a clear blue digi....! I am only one day more than you. scan 7/12

So good luck to everyone and I hope that we have a serious run of bfps on here now.  

PC xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Hasina,
I ovultaed around CD18 on my fisrt ever IUI cycle and that was the one that got me my BFP so dont worry - normally I ovulate on cd 14 so dont panic,

Thanks for all the kind messages - not sure if we can get the finances together in time for an iui on november so it may have to wait until january but will keep you all posted. Have a review in December anyway. Good luck to all of you ... I have finally come to terms that the feelings your body gives you during the 2 ww are identical to those of pregnancy so there is NO way of knowing. Next time I am going to try and ignore them all and just rely on my thermometer and the preg test for confirmation . Analysing every twitch, cramp, checking your mucus and pressing your boobs just sends you MAD! as if we arent mad enough...? its hard not to do it  though .. 

anway good luck to all of us IUI junkies on the Baby making rollercoaster!!!. I am proof that it does work so hang in there .....
lillybee


----------



## shenagh1

hi all,
im new to this my name is shenagh i have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now was on clomid for 1 yr and gonal F and ovitrelle since i had my first iui on the 12th oct 2010 as my gonal F wasnt doing it for me naturally. unfortunately for me i got a BFN and am now workin my way back to try again i have been on injections for 14days now and still no sign of any follies, i have a good 'thick lining' apparently but nothing to attach.. i suffer from pcos and was wondering has any one else had any similar experiences xx  praying im not in it alone


----------



## Katie Kate

Hi all, I had my basting on 29th oct, and was due to test tommorrow but unfortunatley my period has arrived this morning. I tested this morning too as I had been puking since about 4am so I thought this must be morning sickness, but of course I must have picked up a tummy bug as I am now having an awful period. Isn't it cruel how our bodies can fool us into thinking we're pregnant! the clinic have advised I wait for a month because of all the drugs before trying again. Thus may turn into January due to the unit being closed over Xmas. I really wanted to get another cycle in before Xmas but to be honest I feel so rough right now I don't think I could get to the hospital! The clinic said I responded well to the treatment and there's no reason why it shouldn't have worked so that's got to be a positive. To be honest though like many of you I also thought I was pregnant as I have been an emotional wreck. And obviously my morning sickness that is obviously not morning sickness was the iceing on the cake! 
Anyway, it means I can have a few drinks at all of the social events coming up which to be honest I've really missed.
Keep smiling xxx 
Congratulations to everyone who has had a BFP this month xxxxx


----------



## TQ

Afternoon!  Sorry for going awol the last couple of days - work's suddenly got manic again!

Hasina - please call the clinic as soon as you can.  I am sure they should be monitoring you at least with another scan by now to make sure it isn't too late - the surge doesn't always work for everyone.  Mine didn't seem to be coming so they triggered me.  If your follies and lining are ready, they may decide to do the same, but please don't wait any longer.  

Gibs - when I read your post about the cb reading being ahead, my immediate thought was twins!!  Glad I'm not alone in thinking that - hope this is good news for you (I'd be scared stiff at the thought of 2 personally, but at the same time excited at a double blessing!).  I took cyclogest until week 13 of my pregnancy and am convinced it made the morning sickness a thousand times worse once it hit at week 6.  Be glad you don't have that ahead of you!!  Still so happy for you    

Astral - thanks for popping by to reassure us stressheads!  17 hours post-basting seems a long time so is very reassuring that you can still get a BFP!  Hope all is going well for you still and you're starting to relax and enjoy pregnancy.

Lillybee - so so so sorry for your news.  I hope you can find the money to try again this month, but don't put yourself under added pressure to do it as you need to be able to relax into it.  If it's looking tough, perhaps better to wait till the new year.     

Shell - congratulations on becoming an auntie.  I think everyone here gets your frustration - and knows there's no malice meant.  It's so tough seeing other people getting what you want so badly without even trying.  But your turn will come and like others say you will appreciate that gift so much more - I know I do!

VIF - no worries about your response - it wasn't going to change anything anyway, but I was just interested to know.  My OTD (written in big letters on the form they gave me!) is 23 November, so earlier than yours!  So glad they were able to salvage your basting from the not so good sample (ours was described as "good - not excellent but good", which doesn't inspire much hope).  Everything sounds like it was in tip top condition ready for that BFP in a couple of weeks.  Got everything crossed for you!  Would be great if you could restart the list - so difficult keeping up with who's where!  I'm a day ahead of you if that helps following a clomid CD2-6 and ovitrelle trigger CD14 with basting CD15.

Clare - so sorry the dr was crappy to you.  Surely they should be putting a positive spin on things rather than making it all sound so bleak.  And at the end of the day, while only a smaller percentage of women will get pregnant through IUI than IVF, they still do or they wouldn't do it.  So there's no reason to think you can't be one of them!  Good luck with your decisions about what to do next.  Don't know much about down-regging, but know I want to avoid anything to do with TTC over Xmas as it's my favourite celebration and don't want to spoil it.

W&D - sorry you have to wait until Jan for your next cycle.  The medication does sound excessive, but I think each thing sort of leads into something else so it helps control the cycle better.  Can't see any harm in giving nature a helping hand if you can.  

Pinkcat - massive congratulations to you as well!!!!    - you've kept it quiet!  Sounds like we could be getting double double trouble from you and gibs if the hcg levels are so high for both of you!  Lots of luck with the pregnancy - hope it's sunk in now and you're starting to enjoy it.  Bet you can't wait for that first scan!  It brings tears to your eyes it's so exciting!

Shenagh - I've not got PCOS but I think a few others have (Venus?).  Sorry the first cycle didn't work for you, but hoping things get moving for you soon and that those follies get growing!  Every single one of us has a different story but I think our shared experiences should help even if they're not exactly the same as yours.  Welcome to the thread anyway!

Katie Kate - hi and welcome.  Sorry things didn't work out for you this month and that your body has been even crueller but giving you symptoms.  I was just really sick with a tummy bug and couldn't get in for my CD9 scan, but when I went in on CD11 everything was great.  Are your clinic able to send you prescriptions through the post for your cycle?  Might be worth asking if you do really want to try again.

AFM:  day 2 of the 2WW and I've already given up any hope of success   .  My temp still hasn't gone up so have no idea if I've even ovulated yet which isn't great news as frozen, washed sperm are only meant to live 12-24 hours max.  And even weirder as I'm on cyclogest which should artificially raise my temp anyway.  My body is so odd!!!   Not too stressed about it, more wondering whether to try again in December as depending how delayed AF is by the cyclogest, my OTD could be Christmas.  Which I'm not too sure about!!  But at the same time, I'm planning lots of leave over that period so might be nice too... arrrrggghhhh so confusing!!


----------



## hasina

TQ ; im on day17 still no sign... i cald the clinic been waiting the whole day for them to call back.. they still have not... i cald again at 3.30 hun and the admin said she hasnt had the chance to get off the phone today to even get my file out.. what a lier because today was the 1st time in my life have been 2nd on the line normally im the 10nth or even the12 person u no...... soo it seems like they defo wont be calling today hun and il have to call back 2moro in the morning was hoping if i need a scan hopefully theyll be able to give an appointment for 2moro... poor hubby has been at the edge throughout last whole week and this week when he will need to go and do his buisness  it doesnt make things any worse when its hard to take time of from work even if its couple of hours... thanks for the advise hun.. i really think maybe i have missed it myself.. and as for the clinic hun no appointment given for scan or to check on progress hun.. maybe there just being laid back as its my 1st round hun... and now im thinking what do they care? they dnt care there just making money....  xxx  P.S hope ur feeling better really am thankfull for the replys hun and advise x

  LILLYBEE ; thanks for the reply hun, but i honestly do think iv missed my ovulation... hope things are ok wth u hun and goodluck to u too xx

GIBS  u really dnt no hun i think il be going nuts soon... 1st of all was soo excited when i started p.. because i be geting on with the process with clomid now the ovulation waiting is just making me stressed out my mind.. and no hun no scan date or anything... i dnt no why they done this  with me.. they maybe just thought im a newbe thats why they wasnt bothered. also the silly clinic have not called me still when i cald this morning.. aww maybe its just not my round 1st time...hope ur doing well hun.. u just concentrate on  urself and take it easy xxxx

PINKCAT1992 thanks for the reply hun... hope things are ok with u xxx


VENUSINFURS my normal cycle use to be 28days hun but after i had hycosy test everything just changed... sometimes its 30days sometime even early varys hun and been on clomid hun 50g xxx hope ur ok hun... xx thanks 4reply xxx


----------



## hasina

PINKCAT  just read about ur bfp  congarts hun... just takecare of urself hun


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all 

Lillybee -    

Pinkcat - Congratulations great news. xx

TQ - sorry things aren't going to plan.x 

Hasina - I know that its so frustrating and sometimes clinics just don't seem to understand. x

Welcome all newbies. 

AFM - nothing to report AF arrived today but that's about it just waiting now for the clinic to give me dates for Jan so we can start again. 

Love and hugs to all. 

Moo.x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Shell - congratulations on being an aunty again, and don't worry, we've all felt what you're feeling, it's totally natural  

Venus - yes, I've got a 7 week scan on 29th Nov, 2 and a half weeks to go, and I'm counting every second!  Our clinic doesn't do blood tests any more unless there's big worries eg bleeding, so am just on the pee sticks, managed to go a day without one yesterday, but then had a panic last night cos I was feeling really crampy, so had to do one this morning and got the darkest line yet! Really am going to try and stop now   I'm so ridiculous though - a mixture of absolute elation and utter fear of it all disappearing! Great to hear how well your basting went (in the end) - that's so good that you got a better donor, and 3 good follies - keeping everything crossed for you   

Clare - thank you, and I remember you saying it could be a sign, but I couldn't dare to believe it at the time!  Sorry to hear the Dr made you feel down, yes, the success rates are fairly low, but it can definitely work! And much cheaper and less invasive than ivf - were they trying to push you down that route?  It's hard to decide about the xmas timing isn't it - I think if it were me I'd be tempted not to do it over xmas just so I could avoid all the jabs and enjoy a few celebrations, but I know you won't want to delay it either... Good luck whatever you decide   

Wishing&Dreaming - good luck with the weight loss, that's a nice challenge for you over xmas   I've never heard of letrozole, is it similar to clomid?

Pinkcat - congratulations!!! How wonderful to have another BFP on the board, and it all happened on the same weekend!  You've got to wait a bit longer for your scan though - is that just the way your clinic does it?  It's a crazy time isn't it - have you had many symptoms yet? I've just got an achy/stretchy/crampy tummy most of the time, and slightly sore (.)(.), but less sore than I thought they'd be - that's probably still to come... Look after yourself and try and enjoy it as much as you can.

Lillybee - hope you manage to get another cycle in before xmas, but if not have a nice relaxing time off so you're all ready to go next year! I know what you're saying about ignoring symptoms in the 2ww, I was terrible for my first couple of cycles, but ironically I had lots less symptoms this time round, so I guess you never can tell.

Shenagh - welcome, and good luck with this cycle.  I think everyone's different in how they respond to the drugs, I always seemed to get follicles quite quickly, but some people take much longer, so try not to worry too much  

Katie Kate - sorry for your bfn  - hope you do manage to get a cycle in before xmas if you want one, but as you say it can be nice to have a break with a few festive drinks too! Look after yourself.

TQ - have to say I'm pleased to be off the cyclogest now, it was making me very uncomfortable   And the thought it might make morning sickness worse is another good reason to be pleased I don't have to take them for 12 weeks!  Sorry to hear your body is confusing you, that does seem odd your temp hasn't gone up - is it possible to not ovulate after using a trigger shot though? Glad you're not too stressed about it, although you've got the xmas treatment dilemma like quite a few people on here now! 

Hasina - sounds like your clinic is being really rubbish   - that's so annoying they didn't call you back   . Hope you get through to them tomorrow and manage to get a scan sorted, and hope you haven't missed it this month  

MinaMoo - hope you get your dates sorted for next year soon, and that you have a lovely relaxing xmas  

Gibs x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

*Gibs* You must be counting down the days till your scan, great news that the lines keep getting darker, I look forward to hearing how it all goes!

Letrozole does the same as Clomid but my consultant says it does not thin your lining which is why my clinic prescribes it. I have to say I had not heard about before. I hope it does the trick. I did get the warning that taking any drugs can increase your risk of twins which did scare me a bit there is no point worrying about it I just want to get a BFP and will be happy to have whatever I am given should it even get that far.

Anyhow glad to hear your feeling ok.

Kara


----------



## hasina

Day18 today still no sign of ovulation called up clinic twice and still wating for them to call me back...  why are they messing me about ?


----------



## TQ

Hasina - I've pm'd you - try the email addresses and mark it URGENT! Good luck!    

Did anyone see the article in the Evening Standard yesterday about "gaybies" with an interview with the dr at LWC (here http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/lifestyle/article-23896625-meet-the-gayby-doc.do)? It made me laugh as they claim to offer a slick service to their patients but we decided not to pay their extortionate fees as they were really rubbish at communications and keeping appointments they'd made (our counselling session got forgotten when we'd taken time off work to have it). Are there any decent clinics out there - in the UK at least??!!! And how are they able to keep getting away with offering such a poor service?

/links


----------



## VenusInFurs

TQ:  Thanks for posting that link - an interesting read.  But why are LWC acting like they're the only fertility clinic helping lesbian couples to conceive!??!  I thought we'd have a battle on our hands when we decided to have children but we were really pleasantly suprised how easy it was and how acceptable it is to most clinics.  That story, if read by lesbian couples just starting out with baby plans, would make them think that LWC is the only clinic around!!  It may not sound like a big deal but me and Cerys put our plans off for a whole year because we were worried about approaching clinics and getting a negative response.  Great that they're raising awareness but no so great that they're making out that LWC is the ONLY clinic!!  Hmmm!!!


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250464.new#new

xx


----------

